# Zack Snyder's Superman



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2011)

I checked four pages back and saw nothing, so I'll just pop this down because a lot of stuff has been revealed lately.

*Henry Cavill*, best known as Charles Brandon from The Tudors (no, I don't watch it either), has been cast as the Man of Steel himself. Somewhat surprisingly, and by surprisingly I mean that there were rumours that Snyder discounted yet they seem to have been on the ball from the beginning, Ursa is being cast as we speak - there are Alice Eve and Diane Kruger (no relation, I'm assured). Ursa, as in General Zod's right hand woman. Which is a bit understandable, since Snyder himself has never really been very clear on anything - at one time, this film was meant to be about Superman questioning whether or not he should be Superman any more, yet now it's another "how the Man of Steel became the Man of Steel" deal.

Does that mean we'll actually have General Zod in this origin story? "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD." "Fuck no, I just had this spandex drycleaned." 



> It's here: the first trailer for Zack Snyder's reboot of the Superman franchise, Man Of Steel...
> 
> It's been playing ahead of screenings of The Dark Knight Rises since Friday, and now Warner Bros has rolled it out online. We're talking about the first trailer, and the first glimpse of footage, for the Superman reboot, Man Of Steel.
> 
> The film sees Henry Cavill step into the blue tights, with Zack Snyder directing. Christopher Nolan has been shepherding the project, too. And now we can get some kind of idea which way they're taking it all.





[YOUTUBE]6jKWJZsjm5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

I was also wondering why there wasn't a thread for this film but realised most of the info is being discussed in . I think Cavill could be a good superman, he certainly looks the part. I thought Snyder said Zod won't be in the film?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I was also wondering why there wasn't a thread for this film but realised most of the info is being discussed in . I think Cavill could be a good superman, he certainly looks the part. I thought Snyder said Zod won't be in the film?



It is weird, yeah... But why would Ursa be in it if Zod isn't? Maybe she just has a cameo at the end, setting up the second film? I dunno...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It is weird, yeah... But why would Ursa be in it if Zod isn't? Maybe she just has a cameo at the end, setting up the second film? I dunno...



Well that would make sense however the casting states it's a lead role so I dunno. Maybe she will be the villain for this film and Zod will be present but not actually in the film (kinda like Moriarty in the Sherlock Holmes movie) probably setting up the sequel.


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bart (Aug 7, 2011)

_*Whistles Superman theme tune*_

On a completely different note, it'll be interesting to see who'll be conducing the music  and whether Nolan will have an influence on that matter; although Hans Zimmer's not doing it I believe :WOW


----------



## Bart (Feb 10, 2012)

The teaser trailer should be coming out very soon :WOW


----------



## James Bond (Feb 10, 2012)

Lets hope it dosent flop so it can eventually lead to Darkseid/Doomsday and maybe even a Justice League movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

It will be shitty.


So shitty.




Actually, I liked the new Superman movie. So I will probably like this no matter what.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Well if you liked that stinker, you'll probably love this.

Unless it's a real turd.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont really like Snyder, but I am sure this is gonna be good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 10, 2012)

Really hate Snyder so I have no expectations what so ever.
Surprise me Snyder, do not use slo-motion even once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

This is Superman, it's going to have slow motion. 100%.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

Zack Snyder. I already have low expectations for this movie .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

What's so bad about him?

300 - good
Superman - decent
Sucker Punch - okay
Watchmen - great

Come at me.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

Watchmen is a shit sandwhich and you should all be ashamed of yourself for liking that shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Go suck a fuck.



I liked it. I never read the comic either.

In fact, I just watched it again a few weeks ago and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll give that one to you CMX, 300 was good.

Everything else was shit .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Meh. I'm easily entertained.


----------



## Bart (Feb 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Lets hope it dosent flop so it can eventually lead to Darkseid/Doomsday and maybe even a Justice League movie.



Doomsday would never be used in anything connected to Nolan and Goyer :3

Nolan and Snyder confirmed that their Batman and Superman won't be connected to a Justice League film.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It will be shitty.
> 
> So shitty.
> 
> ...



Oh Crazy ;O

It'll be really awesome, given what's occured and been revealed so far; and glad to hear that you'll like it lol :WOW



Hatifnatten said:


> Really hate Snyder so I have no expectations what so ever.
> Surprise me Snyder, do not use slo-motion even once.



Have a little faith :3

Not to mention that he's clearly taking lessons from Nolan as he's going to be more focued on practical on-the-camera aspects compared to loads of CGI; not to mention he's gone on record saying it'll be his most realistic film yet.


CrazyMoronX said:


> This is Superman, it's going to have slow motion. 100%.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> Zack Snyder. I already have low expectations for this movie .



Have a little faith :3


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 11, 2012)

He is a good visual effects director.... as long as he isnt behind the story everything s gonna be good....


----------



## Bart (Feb 11, 2012)

Well he's not behind the story ^^

That's _Christopher Nolan_ and _David Goyer_ :WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally.

Hopefully there will be a teaser trailer soon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2012)

That poster is actually going through slow motion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was Earth-2 Superman, judging by the S emblem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it going to be about   super douche or he just be the boy scout


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but he better damn-well be able to fly and kick ass.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but he better damn-well be able to fly and kick ass.



You wouldnt know not like juggs kicks ass or anything


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You shut up.

Juggernaut doesn't kick anyone's ass.

He destroys it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You shut up.
> 
> Juggernaut doesn't kick anyone's ass.
> 
> He destroys it.



 I believe he does , since he always hugging all those guys he fights !


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You shut up.
> 
> Juggernaut doesn't kick anyone's ass.
> 
> He destroys it.



Just ask She Hulk :ho

Seriously though, Zack has the visual flair to have Supes actually be super when it comes to the action, I just hope Goyer and Nolan don't go with a "grounded" or "realistic" superman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just ask She Hulk :ho
> 
> Seriously though, Zack has the visual flair to have Supes actually be super when it comes to the action, I just hope Goyer and Nolan don't go with a "grounded" or "realistic" superman.



I know lex will be in it but is zodd still the main villain?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Realistic Superman is probably just some buff guy who beats people up with Karate moves.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

come on now he doesnt know karate , but he does beat up people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry, not Karate, space kung-fu.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm... maybe he should make Superman an alien.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah, that's too unrealistic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hmm... maybe he should make Superman an alien.



As long as the replace heat vision for explosive vision and his blue suit for bl.ue energy


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hmm... maybe he should make Superman an alien.



Sounds like a novel idea.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I know lex will be in it but is zodd still the main villain?



 I thought Lex wasn't cast yet, Zod is in it, he was cast and seems to be going to be the main villain.



> Is it going to be about super douche or he just be the boy scout


I kind of like both, as long as he's not an angry god like they like to make him


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

Are we talking about "Man of Steel" ?

​
That was filmed in my home town. Plano, IL. :-D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> As long as the replace heat vision for explosive vision and his blue suit for bl.ue energy


 The funny thing is, that actually happened.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Mother of God the plague has worst than I thought


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Not only is his suit made out of blue energy, *Superman himself *is made out of blue energy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Shit just got real!


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah the 90s...good times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

I actually remember seeing the first appearance of him in comics (I didn't read the comic, I just saw it on the shelf at a store and flipped through it a little).


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

How the shit did Supes go all Blue and shit?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2012)

The Story was called Superman Red/ Superman Blue and is based on an what if story published in the 60s


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Superman gets killed by Doomsday.


Then all this weird shit happens.


I don't remember how they explain it.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman gets killed by Doomsday.
> 
> 
> Then all this weird shit happens.
> ...



Find out then! My nerdism requires nourishment.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2012)

So... can red Superman heat a chicken so hot that blue Superman wouldn't be able to eat it?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's the summary of the story:



> The second incarnation of Superman Red and Superman Blue began in a 1998 storyline. While temporarily deprived of the solar energy needed to provide the energy his body required to give him powers, Superman had developed electricity-based abilities,[1] which eventually forced him to adopt a blue and white containment suit to prevent the energy dispersing. While retaining most of his abilities, he could now also generate electric attacks rather than his original heat-vision. He also gained the ability to turn his powers "off," though this left him as vulnerable as a normal human. This version of Superman was referred to by some fans as "Electric Blue Superman".[2]
> 
> In the Superman Red/Superman Blue one-shot (February 1998), a trap created by the Cyborg-Superman caused Superman to split into two beings who represented different aspects of his personality, though each believed himself to be the original. Superman Blue was the more cerebral entity, preferring to think his way out of situations and actually solve problems with his mind as well as his powers. Superman Red was more rash, but also more decisive, preferring action over taking the time to think. Over time these two personalities grew more and more polarized and individual, to the point that neither entity wanted to become one Superman again.[3][4]
> 
> ...



Taken directly from wikipedia


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

Superman > Thor.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Superman > Thor.



Now yer just pickin' a fight....son.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Why would you need sUperman when captain marvel or wonder woman will mop the floor with Thor .


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Here's the summary of the story:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken directly from wikipedia



Goddamn bro, all that sounds like a bitch. If I were Red and Blue Supes, I'd def bang the shit out of Max and Obs...fer sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Galactus > Superman.


NOW WHAT?!??!?!


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman gets killed by Doomsday.
> 
> Then all this weird shit happens.
> 
> I don't remember how they explain it.





MajorThor said:


> Find out then! My nerdism requires nourishment.



Max Landis' video on that very thing :3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PlwDbSYicM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> Max Landis' video on that very thing :3
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PlwDbSYicM[/YOUTUBE]



......

Blah, blah, blah is all I heard.

Damn, that guy was annoying.

(that wasn't Simon Pegg, was it? I mean, course it wasn't. But sure _looked_ like him).


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> ......
> 
> Blah, blah, blah is all I heard.
> 
> ...



It was man, I did a double-take too.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait, was that Elijah Wood as well?

Who else was in this?


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 30, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Wait, was that Elijah Wood as well?
> 
> Who else was in this?



Ron Howard, Mandy Moore etc..


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Man, what an annoying video for them to be in....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

They're trying to get some fans by doing online stuff.

It's the new thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothing will be as viral as this

[YOUTUBE]1czvD3aVk8Y[/YOUTUBE]


Nothing


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2012)

*Ayelet Zurer: *_"I can’t say much, but from what I’ve seen, it looks closer to the darkness of The Dark Knight. Christopher Nolan is also executive producing the movie. It has a very dark feeling to it, and less of a black and white type of Superman. It’s going to be a little edgier"._


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Ayelet Zurer: *



........

Who?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> ........
> 
> Who?



She plays the character Lara Lor-Van in the movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 20, 2012)

It's annoying as fuck that they're trying to hype this up as dark.

Dark and edgy doesn't equal good.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She plays the character *Lara Lor-Van* in the movie.



......

Who?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> ......
> 
> Who?



Superman's mother silly.


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2012)

Whoops sorry about the lack of info there :3

Erm the entire thing's on CBM as per usual,


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Superman's mother silly.



I thought thats who you meant....but wouldn't that have been easier to say?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the part of it being less black and white, perhaps this Superman will be someone that I could grow to like.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I thought thats who you meant....but wouldn't that have been easier to say?



Yes.


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol                        :3


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 20, 2012)

The woman from Nina's tragedies? That movie was pretty good iirc, been a while though


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Ayelet Zurer: *_"I can?t say much, but from what I?ve seen, it looks closer to the darkness of The Dark Knight. Christopher Nolan is also executive producing the movie. It has a very dark feeling to it, and less of a black and white type of Superman. It?s going to be a little edgier"._



Superman is not a dark character. Not unless you consider the original Superman, Golden Age Superman, who allowed criminals to die choking to death.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2012)

A word that automatically means any movie gonna be garbage: "edgier"


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 21, 2012)

Dark and edgy superman?


whats the worse that can happen.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

Look at this

Tim Burton's idea for Superman



Hollywood just doesn't get it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

I really want to see a trailer.  I actually think this could be good for some reason.  I wish they had used Brainiac as the villain.  But that is a minor gripe.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 21, 2012)

Why does this thread have so many one stars? I can't remember ever seeing a Snyder movie; should I hate him?

EDIT: Yeeeep! Looks like he did_ Sucker Punch and 300_, so yea, I hate him now.

Here's my obligatory one star.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

Legend of the Guardians is the best movie Snyder has ever made.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 21, 2012)

Burton is a sodding ponce if he thinks that's a good look for Supes.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 22, 2012)

> Tim Burton's idea for Superman


starring Johnny Depp as Clark Kent.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> starring Johnny Depp as Clark Kent.



Actually, I think he wanted to use Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Hmmm ...

Well here's some _Man of Steel_ rumours out and about ~

*Scene descriptions in Man of Steel*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Posted by someone on IMDB,

"I’m a visual effects supervisor for the upcoming film After.Earth, the M. Night picture. I’ve also done work on Avatar, Iron Man, and Sin City. I’m on IMDb. I’ll admit I check my own page from time to time. It feels good.

I frequent this board often, I’m a huge comic book fan (as shown by the movies I’ve worked on). Last night at a VFX conference there was a sizzle reel shown by Weta. In this sizzle reel there were two beta level(most likely from a trailer) clips shown. One only about 6 seconds long, the other much longer.

The former was Clark Kent grabbing a truck with a crying man inside of it while flying through the middle of a tornado. It looked incredible. Henry Cavill can fly, and he can hold a truck in one arm. Zack Snyder brings his usual visual flair, but somehow is still unlike anything he has made before. It felt like a Superman comic. Real heroism.

The longer clip was even more stunning, but the more I think about it, slightly concerning. The clip consisted of Superman in full costume in a verbal argument with Zod in the center of Smallville with Christopher Meloni yells at them through a megaphone next to a tank. Meloni warns them he will fire if they do not surrender. While he says this Zod sizes Superman up. Shannon looks evil as he can be. Bone chilling even. And is DEFINITELY sporting enhanced muscle. Cavill’s Superman is a wonderful sight to behold in motion. Cavill’s pure size makes him the most believable Superman to date. Zod speaks in Kryptonian “Do you know your native tongue, Kal-el?” Superman looks stunned, and responds in English, “Who are you?” (there isn’t enough Superman dialogue to judge Cavill’s performance fairly, but I’d say he did well. Nothing spectacular from this clip.) Meloni curses, then into a walkie talkie orders the tank to fire. Superman hears this and turns to the tank. Zod takes this opportunity to sucker punch Superman(in Zack Snyder slow-then-fast-mo) then when the tank fires Superman rushes in front of Zod, despite the punch and catches the exploding missile near his stomach. The flames ripple around him, hit his face, his cape, his eyes. The shrapnel hits him and bounces off. The same happens to Zod to a lesser extent. Meloni’s shocked expression when they remain standing, silhouettes in a cloud of smoke, ends the clip.

zack-snyder-man-of-steel-supermanIt was incredible, it really was. And absolutely visually stunning, but my qualm is its typical Zack Snyder. It doesn’t look glossy like his films do. It instead has a more clean cut, colorful look. Like Thor, or Iron Man. But it is the same slow-mo styling that people expect from him. Maybe it just happens in this one scene, but it happens twice. Makes me a bit hesitant, despite the fact it looks phenomenal."

*Source:*




*Man of Steel's alters Superman's origin?*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Rumblings we hear is another vital Flyby component is being used; the revelation Supes/Clark/Kal is a lost Kryptonian prince prophesied to save the world.

Is it as radical as the big stink being made about changes to Spider-Man's origins in The Amazing Spider-Man as leaked by Badass Digest? It's out there, and lazy, let's be honest throwing in the tired "Chosen One" or "Destiny" clich?. But considering how far Flyby originally deviated, it was the least egregious material Abrams cooked up (God forbid they used Supes dying and visiting his father in Kryptonian Heaven!)

Some of you might instantly cry "Bullshit!" with claims of "Christopher Nolan would never let that happen!" Well for one, Nolan's not signing the checks paying for The Man of Steel and second, while the property was in his control (and he had a blank check at his discretion) Bryan Singer agreed to incorporate stuff from earlier, unmade iterations. The sequence where Superman incinerates glass falling with his laser eyes? Directly out of Batman vs Superman.

As a friend put it, these mandates create a creative challenge for the filmmaker (As pointed out with the aforementioned BTTF, it helped the final product) and word is the studio is psyched with what Snyder has delivered."

*Source:*


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

The Whedonites will be here to spread their hate soon enough. 


Awesome spoilers Bart .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Noone is hating on this film Huey  

Im looking forward to this so much.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

I don't like the sound of the second spoiler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Noone is hating on this film Huey
> 
> Im looking forward to this so much.



Well you are not exactly hating a movie just because of Nolan, you have some legitimate claims .  Even for being a fan Thor .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Sorry the same can't be said about you and your baseless Thor hate


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Sorry the same can't be said about you and your baseless Thor hate



It is not baseless , Thor is a pansy that is canon and fact. .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Hmm you give your opinion on Thor being a pansy, but when people give their opinion on Nolan's films sucking all of a sudden they are Whedonites and generally haters. Cool story there


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Hmm you give your opinion on Thor being a pansy, but when people give their opinion on Nolan's films sucking all of a sudden they are Whedonites and generally haters. Cool story there



When I say Thor sucks I just say Thor sucks. I dont go Thor writers are failure at life because his previous work, my opinion on his writing skills sucks, and everything this writers do suck hence fort Thor sucks. Then go on and praise another equally subpar writer because he is not a writer of Thor .

There is a difference .


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

I will laugh at you and walk off now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> I will laugh at you and walk off now.



Concession accepted .


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2012)

Huey have you ever read a Thor comic?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

10 and all of them were him crying over Loki .


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2012)

WOW and not just one but 10. :WOW


You don't understand the bromance between Thor and Loki.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 17, 2012)

Ugh, do we really have to go through tedious origin story again. I don't care how they gonna alter it. Just fucking skip to action, nobody comes to these movies to see the drama. Same with new Spider-man.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Concession accepted .



So predictable

I wont debate with someone who argues like a 10 year old. 

So yeah i concede. I have better things to do.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2012)

You tell em V


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> So predictable
> 
> I wont debate with someone who argues like a 10 year old.
> 
> So yeah i concede. I have better things to do.



I dont know why would I argue about my opinion it is a waste of time since I just dont like the concept that is Thor. I have pointed out I am hypocritical a while ago so right now I am just messing with you which you probably cant see .


----------



## Immortal (May 17, 2012)

Look out guys, we got a badass over here


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2012)

Pretty certain the trailer will be attatched to Batman. Really want to see what the film is like visually.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ugh, do we really have to go through tedious origin story again. I don't care how they gonna alter it. Just fucking skip to action, nobody comes to these movies to see the drama. Same with new Spider-man.



No.

Origin stories are the primal mythic ones. They are the ones with the most power, the ones that all the other stories continually riff back to. 

All the best Batman stories mention the origin or show it during them, most other heroes are the same. Hell even the Arkham Asylum game couldn't get through its run time without doing the origin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Look out guys, we got a badass over here



Thats the benefit of being a Batman fan over a Thor fan !


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The Whedonites will be here to spread their hate soon enough.
> 
> Awesome spoilers Bart .







Hatifnatten said:


> Ugh, do we really have to go through tedious origin story again. I don't care how they gonna alter it. Just fucking skip to action, nobody comes to these movies to see the drama. Same with new Spider-man.



Story is everything; not some form of Michael Bay production with a load of CGI and explosions ...



tari101190 said:


> Pretty certain the trailer will be attatched to Batman. Really want to see what the film is like visually.



Beyond any doubt whatsoever :3


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Okay I lose this one, since Bart dropped the Thor gif on me .


I shall be back though !


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Pretty certain the trailer will be attatched to Batman. Really want to see what the film is like visually.



Hopefully the movie won't use too many slow-motion scenes.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Okay I lose this one, since Bart dropped the Thor gif on me .
> 
> I shall be back though !



The Thor gif as spoken, Huey :WOW



Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully the movie won't use too many slow-motion scenes.



Fingers crossed; and I doubt Snyder would do that to the extreme lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

You struck me down only to allow me to become more powerful than you can imagine .


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You struck me down only to allow me to become more powerful than you can imagine .



You turned her against me! ;O


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> No.
> 
> Origin stories are the primal mythic ones. They are the ones with the most power, the ones that all the other stories continually riff back to.
> 
> All the best Batman stories mention the origin or show it during them, most other heroes are the same. Hell even the Arkham Asylum game couldn't get through its run time without doing the origin.



But I know you will agree that there is a difference between touching on the origin and doing the entire origin story scene by scene and making it take up 30-40 minutes of the film.

I'd much rather have the live action equivalent of doomed planet, desperate scientists, last hope, kindly couple.


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2012)

_The Dark Knight_ did much better business than _Batman Begins_ both commercially and critically, to the point the series is basically considered _The Dark Knght Sage._ But _Begins_ is the origin story and _TDK_ is the sequel and barely touches on the origin. Given how well it did, a good many people who saw and enjoyed it probably had not seen the first one at all. Same with _Avengers-_ it did better than any of its prequels, so a good deal of its audience probably hadn't seen them. They might have missed or misunderstood a couple of things, but most of the film they should have been able to follow.

There is a difference between "touching on" an origin story and going over the origin in every story- thats not really what the issue here is. The question is whether every reboot or distinct continuity needs to start with the origin, and they don't. _Arkham Asylum_ brought the origin up but it didn't _need_ it and it wasn't part of the story- in you cut those bits out it would still be a great game, even if they were good parts of it. And there are plenty of great _Batman_ stories that don't touch on the origin at all. 

If all these stories are going to get rebooted or if other superheroes keep getting their own movies, sooner or later someone needs to bite the bullet and just dive right into the meat of the story and skip the origin, at best referencing it as the series goes along.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2012)

The difference is that a Batman origin hadn't really been touched on unlike Supes and Spiderman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2012)

Superman Origins was bullshit in the previous movies.


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





Huey Freeman said:


> Superman Origins was bullshit in the previous movies.



[YOUTUBE]WLZmoO-BUMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WLZmoO-BUMs[/YOUTUBE]



That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But I know you will agree that there is a difference between touching on the origin and doing the entire origin story scene by scene and making it take up 30-40 minutes of the film.
> 
> I'd much rather have the live action equivalent of doomed planet, desperate scientists, last hope, kindly couple.



I think that will continue as long as live action films are the secondary medium for Marvel & DC characters.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

there haven't been much updates on this has there...


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2012)

That's a good thing ^^

But the trailer should be released in a few months, and there should be official images being released in the coming weeks :WOW


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

^Nice. 

I recall the actor who played the younger Clark Kent, clarified a few things about the story's overall mood and setting. Saying it would have a more 'edgier feel' just as Batman Begins did. Tbh I look more forward to this than any other superhero releases this summer (except TDKR), although it comes out in 2013 and the director is Snyder I'm apprehensive as to what Nolan was talking about when he wanted to incorporate his new concept and idea to this installment.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2012)

I'm tired of "dark", "gritty" and "edgy". These are characters who wear their underwear on the outside, who you ran around pretending to be when you were five and who are camper than Julian Clary. The biggest problem I have with the new Batman films is that they take themselves too seriously and lack even a whiff of cheese. They're great films and have a spectacular cast and storyline, yet the only humour is dry wit from Michael Caine and even then he only makes one joke a film, if he's lucky.

I'd really rather hope that, whatever Superman becomes, it won't think itself too highbrow to have some guy shout out "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!" every two minutes. That'd be like Kirk not shouting out "KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!" or something. It'd be a travesty.


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2012)

> These are characters who wear their underwear on the outside


not anymore.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> not anymore.



Nonetheless, I bet Cavill feels ridiculous in that uniform. 

The fact that David S. Goyer and Nolan are in on this alone gives me shred of hope that it will turn out at the very least watchable and asking for a sequel. In response to Goyer's idea of how they should direct and portray Superman in a modern context intrigues me and I have no idea how they're going to approach that but as far as story and plot goes, if it's substantial enough for Nolan and Goyer I figure I should give it the benefit of the doubt.

edit
175 million isn't too good of a budget is it especially if you're going to incorporate CGI as well.


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2012)

feels ridiculous, but I'm sure the ladies dig the bulge.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

That bulge is something that I don't want to see.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That bulge is something that I don't want to see.



Oh, I don't think I mind the distraction.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2012)

This edgier bullshit really irks me too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> This edgier bullshit really irks me too.



You prefer fly around the world spin back time Supes?


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2012)

All I want is seeing Superman getting punched into the stratosphere or be yet through a mountain. The rest is unimportant.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> ^Nice.
> 
> I recall the actor who played the younger Clark Kent, clarified a few things about the story's overall mood and setting. Saying it would have a more 'edgier feel' just as Batman Begins did. Tbh I look more forward to this than any other superhero releases this summer (except TDKR), although it comes out in 2013 and the director is Snyder I'm apprehensive as to what Nolan was talking about when he wanted to incorporate his new concept and idea to this installment.



Yeah :3

Well yeah he said that the film's tone and feel's comparable to _The Dark Knight_, and so did the actress who plays Lara; and pretty much the same here really; you mean a new concept and idea to Man of Steel? I guess simply realism.



Velocity said:


> I'm tired of "dark", "gritty" and "edgy". These are characters who wear their underwear on the outside, who you ran around pretending to be when you were five and who are camper than Julian Clary. The biggest problem I have with the new Batman films is that they take themselves too seriously and lack even a whiff of cheese. They're great films and have a spectacular cast and storyline, yet the only humour is dry wit from Michael Caine and even then he only makes one joke a film, if he's lucky.
> 
> I'd really rather hope that, whatever Superman becomes, it won't think itself too highbrow to have some guy shout out "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!" every two minutes. That'd be like Kirk not shouting out "KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!" or something. It'd be a travesty.



Dark, gritty and edgy is far better :3

Allows the audience to relate to the characters more, given the element of realism spoken by Snyder injected by Nolan and Goyer.



Vault said:


> This edgier bullshit really irks me too.



Why should it? ;O


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> All I want is seeing Superman getting punched into the stratosphere or be yet through a mountain. The rest is unimportant.


well Superman will likely get punch through something.

while looking edgy.


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

That suit.... not sure how to feel.....


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, I don't think I mind the distraction.



Of course you wouldn't.  



Vault said:


> All I want is seeing Superman getting punched into the stratosphere or be yet through a mountain. The rest is unimportant.



I want to see that as well.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> not anymore.



That shit looks terrible dude, not gonna lie. The suit DOES need the red underwear to complete it, and the yellow belt. He just looks evil in that pic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2012)

Sweet jesus that bulge 

they could have at least added the red belt from the latest incarnation...because that's way to much blue


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2012)

They have messed with forces they completely failed to understand. They thought the red underpants were just tacky fashion; they could not see that Superman needed the extra lair to conceal his superdick.

Now, they have doomed us all.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sweet jesus that bulge



I wonder if this is Snyder's subtle way of saying that this film will go balls to the wall with the action. Let it all hang out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Dont act like you all are not impress. I bet you all are a bit jealous right now .


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Stop being terrible at english, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Stop being terrible at english, Huey.



As soon as you stop being terrible with your taste in everything .


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

Of course this could also be a sign that Snyder wants to pay homage to the old classic comics, and bring back .


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> As soon as you stop being terrible with your taste in everything .



God damn, I'm so angry!!!


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> God damn, I'm so angry!!!



Hold on Bro, I thought you were the Mighty Thor, not the Hulk.

:ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Detective said:


> Hold on Bro, I thought you were the Mighty Thor, not the Hulk.
> 
> :ho



Detective beat me to the punchline well played sir.

.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Bahahaha what is this, opposite day???


----------



## Glued (May 19, 2012)

You know, I thought Superman was going to wear armor, not spandex in this movie, armor should not have a bulge.

Honestly, Nolan, Goyer and Snyder are all morons if they are trying to make Superman dark and realistic.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

lol "realistic worldbusting hero"


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> Dark, gritty and edgy is far better :3
> 
> Allows the audience to relate to the characters more, given the element of realism spoken by Snyder injected by Nolan and Goyer.



You're not supposed to relate to an alien from a planet that got blown up and has spent his entire life pretending to be a bumbling fool because that's what all humans are to him because he can fly, punch holes in reality, sneeze galaxies into oblivion and has the balls to _wear his underwear on the outside_.

You don't relate to Superman. You stand in awe of him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You're not supposed to relate to an alien from a planet that got blown up and has spent his entire life pretending to be a bumbling fool because that's what all humans are to him because he can fly, punch holes in reality, sneeze galaxies into oblivion and has the balls to _wear his underwear on the outside_.
> 
> You don't relate to Superman. You stand in awe of him.


Well I do punch holes into reality and sneeze away galaxies , so yes I can very much so relate to Supes.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 19, 2012)

I swear if this is "dark, edgy, and gritty" I'm shooting up my theater.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I swear if this is "dark, edgy, and gritty" I'm shooting up my theater.



Quick question you wouldnt happen to live in Canada would you? I just like to know incase I need to make arrangements with my undertaker.


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

I fucking knew you were a filthy Canuk. French to boot I bet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I fucking knew you were a filthy Canuk. French to boot I bet.





Also we Canadian are more Hygienic than you ever will be.

I am not french I speak it but not french .


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I fucking knew you were a filthy Canuk. French to boot I bet.



You got a problem with people of Acadian descent?


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Are you one of the millions of Pakis running around Canadia?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Are you one of the millions of Pakis running around Canadia?



I am hispanic/portuguese


----------



## Fourangers (May 20, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> not anymore.



Whoa. I'm wondering how the hell is he going to pee with this suit.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

^lol

I want a teaser trailer soon


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> Whoa. I'm wondering how the hell is he going to pee with this suit.



He'll have to remove it before urinating I suppose.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2012)

Looks to me like he _did_ pee in his suit.

Being Super-pee, it flew and landed on his right thigh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2012)

You guys complain about nipple suits , now you complain  about bulges there is no pleasing this fandom .


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Being satisfied is not in our nature.


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2012)

Looks weird without the red trunks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2012)

I'd tap that


----------



## Glued (May 20, 2012)

"You'll go down in history as the man who killed Superman." -Lex Luthor to Gus Gorman

"No, NOOO!!!" -Gus Gorman, Superman III

Replace Gus with Nolan, Snyder and Goyer. Replace Luthor with the superman fans.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Being satisfied is not in our nature.



Ah, The Eternal Struggle of a Fanboy/girl.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 20, 2012)

I have low expectations for this. I'm expecting some bullshit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2012)

I suspect there might be some bullshit.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2012)

I'm dying for a teaser trailer. I just want to see how Zod will look like.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 20, 2012)

Bart said:


> Dark, gritty and edgy is far better :3



Not neccesarily, Batman is understandable his comics tend to be dark and as a person he isn't exactly Mr Happy so gritty and edgy works for him.

Superman had tragic origins as well in losing his planet and parents but he was raised by his foster parents in a loving environment who taught him right from wrong, basically he was raised with a strong sense of morality and justice.

Clark as a person is a willing to see the good in people which batman may not, Batman's theme has always been more vengeance compared to superman's justice (ofc justice plays a big part in batman as well)

A vengeful or hateful superman does not work, it would go against the source material which they should stick to if they want people to fall in love with superman again.


----------



## Nightblade (May 20, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I'm dying for a teaser trailer. I just want to see how Zod will look like.


KNEEL BEFORE ZOD! and look at his bulge.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I'm dying for a teaser trailer. I just want to see how Zod will look like.



Only a few more weeks until TDKR.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only a few more weeks until TDKR.



8 weeks is not just a few weeks .


----------



## MajorThor (May 20, 2012)

Shaddup Huey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> 8 weeks is not just a few weeks .



Take out the weekends, Fridays always go by fast, and calculate for lunch times....

Really it's only a couple of days.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

If we're gonna prune out time like that, it's only a mere moments until release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

It's like thirty minutes, really.

/Seinfeld


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Jewfeld? Ewwww.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> 8 weeks is not just a few weeks .



It is a few more weeks from a certain perspective.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Jewfeld? Ewwww.



You racist!


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You racist!



U mad now bro, welcome to the Klub.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

I'm actually a pretty angry guy myself.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I like your face.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

The Rock's being rumoured for Lobo ... ;S


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> The Rock's being rumoured for Lobo ... ;S





It could work out I suppose.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson is a pretty solid actor, I don't have a problem with this. :-D


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm actually a pretty angry guy myself.



 Sounds like someone is frustrated ...


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It could work out I suppose.





MajorThor said:


> Dwayne Johnson is a pretty solid actor, I don't have a problem with this. :-D



Hmmmm ;S

Would have preferred someone like Javier Bardem, albeit that's a bit unlikely but definitely have actor who had a lot of presence; but it could be an interesting role choice for Johnson.


----------



## Glued (May 21, 2012)

So basically Dwayne is going to act like the rock.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2012)

Rock has been rumoured for Black Adam and Namor in the past as well.

To be honest, I think he'd make a hilarious Namor.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> So basically Dwayne is going to act like the rock.



It's a role that he is very capable of acting.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hmmmm ;S
> 
> Would have preferred someone like Javier Bardem, albeit that's a bit unlikely but definitely have actor who had a lot of presence; but it could be an interesting role choice for Johnson.



Javier Bardem?

I can't see him as Lobo.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's a role that he is very capable of acting.



Honestly, he would make an awesome Hulk villain. The Absorbing Man. That way he could literally become a Rock if he wanted to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2012)

Detective said:


> Honestly, he would make an awesome Hulk villain. The Absorbing Man. That way he could literally become a Rock if he wanted to.



Or he could become Ben Grimm and be a rock for life .


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)




----------



## TSC (May 21, 2012)

Dwayne as Lobo? I don't think Dwayne would look good with 80's rock big hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Could be good.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Could be good.



Yes though it is unlikely to be meh at best.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

The "suit" that they're making Supes wear looks fucking horrid.


----------



## TSC (May 21, 2012)

At least supes here look fucking ripped and muscular like the comic unlike the other supes movies.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The "suit" that they're making Supes wear looks fucking horrid.



Could be worse, he used to wear underwear on the outside.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Reeves Supes > Edgy Supes.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

We will have to see MoS to make such comparisons.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I'm talking about the Suits.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

I respectfully disagree.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I respectfully disagree.



And I'm gonna enjoy sodomizing your disagreement with my flawless logic.

Reeves Suit > Edgy Suit, Canon Fact because I proclaimed it. LOGIC!


----------



## TSC (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Reeves Supes > Edgy Supes.



Not really since Reeves got own by Anne Hathaway.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

TSC said:


> Not really since Reeves got own by Anne Hathaway.



TOO SOON!!!!!


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Quality logic, MT.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

**


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> And I'm gonna enjoy sodomizing your disagreement with my flawless logic.
> 
> Reeves Suit > Edgy Suit, Canon Fact because I proclaimed it. LOGIC!



Well Cavil's suit is essentially chainmail given what was said of the production of it; and I do think it's a lot better than Reeve's suit.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

You're not making any sense at all Bart.


----------



## Bart (May 22, 2012)

Awwww              ;(


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2012)

I.like this suit


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2012)

Needs a red belt like in DCnU


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2012)

Legend said:


> Needs a red belt like in DCnU



Agreed x 1000. I can totally understand getting rid of the red trunks. I mean, it's underwear on the outside and it would take a fantastic director to get today's society so wrapped up in the magic of superman that some 14-18 year old isn't going to go "lol what a gay"

But the lack of red just throws the costume way off. Even in the DCnU he's also got red on his collar and cuffs to balance it out.


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2012)

I like the suit alot more than the original suit or the new 52 suit. I don't see the points how a belt though.

If there wasn't a bulge, which maybe toned odown in the movie, would people still be complaining? 

This looks like what a modernized, alien, Superman suit should look like. Only part that stands out.

All Superman needs to show that it is him are the colours, the crest and the cape. Anything else is extra and uneeded stuff. If anything that is there that should be, it's fine. If anything else is there, complain about that. The red panties are not needed to let people know it's him.



> But the lack of red just throws the costume way off. Even in the DCnU he's also got red on his collar and cuffs to balance it out.


That doesn't balance anything. It just looks like tacked on, extra uneeded stuff. Like 90's style pounches plopped everywhere that muscles don't bulge. Simple costumes are better and are more effective. Keeping main elements only.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Supes just looks evil, that's what's up.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

_Man of Steel_ updates should be coming really soon, I think lol ;D


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2012)

You are lying, Bart always lying about MoS updates


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Im not lol 

Last month it was said that Russell Crowe was doing a photoshoot; so they'll be releasing official pics soon, not to mention if the teaser's with _The Dark Knight Rises_, which is obvious, then we'll have the official description in about 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

This movie will never be released.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2012)

Why spoil the mood?


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie will never be released.



-lol!- It's already been filmed bro (the Smallville scenes at least), it's being edited and shit right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

It is getting scrapped and rebooted.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

NOOOO, it can't man! The Smallville scenes were filmed in the town I grew up in. I recently visited and took pictures of some parts of the town that still had bits of Smallville on em (EX: There's an entire side of a building [that's the town bar] where an American Flag has been painted on that says "Welcome to Smallville") My dad used to go there with his fellow volunteer firefighter buddies after their shifts, it's only a 2 block walk.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> That doesn't balance anything. It just looks like tacked on, extra uneeded stuff. Like 90's style pounches plopped everywhere that muscles don't bulge. Simple costumes are better and are more effective. Keeping main elements only.



Meh, not everything has to be utilitarian. That costume looks weird to me because there's not enough red, and the belt would solve that.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

The suit looks dark grey with the iconic S on the chest, it's bland as hell.


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2012)

Hans Zimmer's scoring _Man of Steel_ ;O

OMFG WOW :WOW


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hans Zimmer's scoring _Man of Steel_ ;O
> 
> OMFG WOW :WOW



Now, I have faith of the movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hans Zimmer's scoring _Man of Steel_ ;O
> 
> OMFG WOW :WOW



It's finally taken them a year to finalize this. Hans actually spoke about the score earlier last year, but it's good that his involvement is set in stone now.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there still gonna be a trailer for this with Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2012)

Pocket4Miracles said:


> Now, I have faith of the movie.



Faith was already there; I mean the story, the cast, visuals etc :3



Detective said:


> It's finally taken them a year to finalize this. Hans actually spoke about the score earlier last year, but it's good that his involvement is set in stone now.



Well yeah, and it pretty much highlights how much Nolan is involved, and really cannot wait :3



James Bond said:


> Is there still gonna be a trailer for this with Dark Knight Rises?



Hasn't been confirmed, but beyond any doubt whatsoever it will be :WOW


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2012)

Hans Zimmer... doing the score?

But...


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2012)

Bart providing news and updates on MoS? Seems legit.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope this movie will give Shannon a deserve attention because he is a really a good actor. Should have earn a nod at Take Shelter. what a pity.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> Hans Zimmer... doing the score?
> 
> But...



:3



Vault said:


> Bart providing news and updates on MoS? Seems legit.



LMFAO Vault 

It was all over the net though, thought I'd post it 



Pocket4Miracles said:


> I hope this movie will give Shannon a deserve attention because he is a really a good actor. Should have earn a nod at Take Shelter. what a pity.



Well tbh he'll probably end up stealing the show.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Hans Zimmer recycles the same score over and over and over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone does that.

Every movie has some kind of horn in the trailer, or a repeating noise of some sort. The horn, the mini inception horn, the full-out inception horn, the Prometheus scream, the bass thump... :sleepy

And all of the "best soundtracks ever" are just generic orchestra work.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

That horn is the best, I hope that the trailer for this movie has horns playing the whole time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

It probably will.

Or the strings going at it. They build excitement.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone does that.
> 
> Every movie has some kind of horn in the trailer, or a repeating noise of some sort. The horn, the mini inception horn, the full-out inception horn, the Prometheus scream, the bass thump... :sleepy
> 
> And all of the "best soundtracks ever" are just generic orchestra work.



You might want to learn your instruments there, pal. Not every climatic orchestrated piece stems solely from a "horn." It's getting stale watching clowns like you run amok on places like Youtube and throw around music vernacular without even having a single fucking clue about what you're talking about. Anyway, there are plenty of original composers out there--unfortunately for Zimmer, he stopped sounding any bit of unique back around 2003/2004. He's just making the same ol' shit now.

BTW, I loved it when countless members of this board proclaimed that the 'Prometheus' trailer ripped off the "Inception score", further reiterating how severely narrow-minded and misinformed most of you are when it comes the world of filmmaking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you even know what you're saying anymore, or do you just mindlessly spout off drivel?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you even know what you're saying anymore, or do you just mindlessly spout off drivel?



So instead of actually being able to rebut what I just posted, you just try to throw some random diatribe together and hope that it will have any sort of intent? Yep, that's your average KT member for ya.

Don't blame me for your narrow-minded, erroneously speaking codswallop when it comes to recognizing musical instruments.  Maybe you should either 1.) do research before posting something that is insanely dumb, 2.) learn something about orchestral music before posting, or 3.) just not post at all if you don't know what the hell you're talking about in the first place... which in this instance, happened to be quite obvious.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2012)

Hans didn't even make Mind Heist, yet his credited for it.  That score is fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So instead of actually being able to rebut what I just posted, you just try to throw some random diatribe together and hope that it will have any sort of intent? Yep, that's your average KT member for ya.
> 
> Don't blame me for your narrow-minded, erroneously speaking codswallop when it comes to recognizing musical instruments.  Maybe you should either 1.) do research before posting something that is insanely dumb, 2.) learn something about orchestral music before posting, or 3.) just not post at all if you don't know what the hell you're talking about in the first place... which in this instance, happened to be quite obvious.



So the latter then?

Good show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

I really enjoy reading Tetra blatantly getting away with flames.

I mean I read his post and he does not know anything about music clearly.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Go Crazy, go Crazy, go Crazy :3

Tetra said of Crazy, _"narrow-minded, erroneously speaking codswallop"_, err? ;S


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2012)

*Whitney Fordham, Pete Ross, and Clark Kent*


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2012)

I heard that in Lego Batman 2 when you fly around as Superman the original theme plays.. might have to pick that game up.


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2012)

You need to sort out your signature; that link's too wide ^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 27, 2012)

There's gotta be a trailer by now...


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2012)

There should be a trailer released in about 3-4 weeks, Hatifnatten :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Whitney Fordham, Pete Ross, and Clark Kent*


Why is Clark so fat?


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> There should be a trailer released in about 3-4 weeks, Hatifnatten :WOW



Bart, come on man.


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2012)

I know I know ;(


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2012)

Does this look any better?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 28, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Does this look any better?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Looks awesome.


----------



## nahshal (Jun 29, 2012)

Well that would accomplish faculty about the casting states it's a advance role so I dunno. Maybe she will be the villain for this blur and Zod will be present but not in fact in the blur (kinda like Moriarty in the Sherlock Holmes movie) apparently ambience up the sequel.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2012)

Teaser to be released Saturday of Comic-Con.

Probably released publicly with Dark Knght Rises later.


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2012)

Has that been confirmed? The whole comic con thing? ;O


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> Has that been confirmed? The whole comic con thing? ;O


Yes check the comic-con time-table/day schedule.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Hans Zimmer recycles the same score over and over and over.



Still awesome tho

[YOUTUBE]imamcajBEJs[/YOUTUBE]

edit: posted wrong video at first lol


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Yes check the comic-con time-table/day schedule.



Ooo yeah just checked ;O

Saturday the 14th of July; 6 days before _The Dark Knight Rises_ ;P


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 3, 2012)

The wait for the trailer is killing me


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm really excited man.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 3, 2012)

Eh, same here. Eleven days to go.


----------



## Bart (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep :3

Really can't wait, and Zimmer scoring's the icing on the cake :WOW


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder what sort of strength level will they make this Superman..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

The guy who can sneeze away systems .


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2012)

The involvement of Nolan will ruin what you guys are expecting  

In b4

The powers will be grounded. A realistic take on Supes. All my rage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Replacing the ability to fly with a jetpack?


----------



## Glued (Jul 6, 2012)

Nolan is completely insane if he wants to make a "realistic" Superman.

Between Nolan's "realism"

and the fact Snyder has only made one "good" movie in his entire career.

I pity the Man of Steel.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 6, 2012)

In last Superman movie they already cut a lot of bullshit powers that only people of 70s wouldn't find idiotic.

In this, I assume, he can only fly and is very strong.

Or wait, he's not an alien at all. All his powers are actually from clever gadgets he invented. *Bad plot twist, courtesy of M. Night. Shyamalan*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I wonder what sort of strength level will they make this Superman..



Forget how strong Superman is, how the fuck strong are those tiny-ass chains?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 6, 2012)

They should keep him in the 100 tons category.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 6, 2012)

going to expect a weakass Superman that'd make season 1 Smallville Clark Kent look like Rune King Thor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

He can probably bench at least 250.


Pounds.


----------



## Glued (Jul 6, 2012)

He must be strong enough to move the moon with his bare hands.

I want moonbusting level strength at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

That's too unrealistic. He needs to be able to move cars by exerting full effort.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Realisitc Superman? WTF?

You can't make Superman realistic.

He should atleast have bulletproof eyes and penis.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

It will be a man in a mech suit which has a jet pack and machine guns/rocket launchers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

Genetically engineered super soldier Superman.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 6, 2012)

Nolan Man of Steel plot:

Clark Kent is a man suffering from very extreme paranoid schizophrenia, and made up a fantasy world where he is an alien superhero named, Superman. to cure him his family and friends must journey into his psyche using a machine that can infiltrate Clark's subconscious, and set him free. 

Jor-El is just an antibacterial soap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Cant wait for Nolan to direct /write the Flash movie Barry Allen local drug addict discovers a new life when he gets high on a new Methamphetamines giving him the ability to run above peak humans !


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

I want him have plant-busing strength.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 6, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> going to expect a weakass Superman that'd make season 1 Smallville Clark Kent look like Rune King Thor.



Smallville Clark moved Apocalypse in the final episode of Smallville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

Season 1 Clark got bruised by bullets.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 6, 2012)

In Season 1, he barely had powers. I believe he didn't even had Super Breath and Heat Vision.

Actually in the new Action Comics, Sups can be hurt.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2012)

It seems he can hold a vault door without too much effort.


----------



## Bart (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bane:* _"When Metropolis is ashes, you have my permission to fly."_


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

Imagine Superman Prime strength levels... *drool*


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He must be strong enough to move the moon with his bare hands.
> 
> I want moonbusting level strength at least.



       .


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Imagine Superman Prime strength levels... *drool*



Not going to happen in a live-action movie...probably.


----------



## Bart (Jul 7, 2012)

A week left till we get the description of the clip shown at Comic-Con :3

And 12 days until a possible trailer with _The Dark Knight_ Rises :WOW


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2012)

Imagine if Nolan hints a future Justice League in Batman. It would be unexpected and badass.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Imagine if Nolan hints a future Justice League in Batman. It would be unexpected and badass.



Seriously doubt that. Also wouldnt be expected, everyone expects a Justice League movie now because of the success of Avengers.


----------



## Bart (Jul 9, 2012)

Exactly, it's not going to happen.

Similar reason as to why this Superman isn't going to be a part of the Justice League.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2012)

People don't expect it because Man of Steel and Nolan films will be dark but how do we know that's not what DC wants? Marvel films are a little more colorful and kids friendly so maybe DC wants to keep that dark approach.

In fact in the New 52 storyline, Supes is pretty badass at the beginning as well as Hal Jordan. In fact I found it surprising that Batman unmask himself in front of Green Lantern and give him a speech. Based on the Superman costume, it seems the movie's setting is inspired on this New 52 story (minus the belt). If a Justice Leage movie does indeed happen, I have a feeling that it will be dark.

Batman is already confirmed to have no connection to a future Justice League movie since I'm pretty sure a after credits scene would have been mentioned in the early reviews.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2012)

Supes


Faora's Costume


Jor- El


Supers


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2012)

IMAX AND IMAX 3D for the win;O!!

P.S. Old news, Perverted King; can you spoiler tag those? :WOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 10, 2012)

That suit can't be any more idiotic.
And wasn't Superman's suit made just from some blanket his parents covered him in? Those are some fine rubber-fiber blankets they have on Krypton.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

No sex appeal found in Faora suit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2012)

Superman's new suit looks like an Ultraman ripoff..


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> That suit can't be any more idiotic.
> And wasn't Superman's suit made just from some blanket his parents covered him in? Those are some fine rubber-fiber blankets they have on Krypton.



originally it was just the cape i think? and that's what they've done in the new reboot too- the cape is his blanket


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

The blanket was always his cape IIRC. I cant recall any account where he was covered in a blue blanket.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2012)

post crisis i think his suit was sewn together from his blanket


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

That blanket must have been huge.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2012)

New 52 reboot, isn't that meant to be kryptonian armour? The cape is the blanket. Ofcourse it's a huge blanket, its really cold in space.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

/Film is reporting on Twitter that neither WB nor Nolan are happy with the early cuts of 'Man of Steel.'


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Well shit, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

Keep in mind, /Film are echoing statements from second-hand sources that have requested anonymity. As exaggerated and sometimes downright laughable their reviews can be, /Film, overall, are a very credible site when it comes to stuff like this. 

Similar to Deadline, they always seem to get the "breaking news" first. They fully anticipate WB putting together the best cut-scene imaginable to wow the Comic Con crowd, though.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a game of waiting to see how it ends up being.


> Man of Steel logo
> 
> Considering primary filming of the movie ‘Man of Steel’ has been wrapped for several months now, very little is known about the film but the newest synopsis may give audiences an idea and even more.
> 
> ...



Silly IMAX.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2012)

Nolan touched this film. It will be gold.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Nolan touched this film. It will be gold.



I wouldn't be so certain of that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

James Cameron touched 'Sanctum'--how did that turn out?


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> James Cameron touched 'Sanctum'--how did that turn out?





> As of March 2011, Sanctum was the tenth-highest-grossing Australian film at the international box office.



It turned out rather well if we look at box-office figures.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm speaking purely in terms of quality, Goob. Come on now.

It's inevitable for 'Man of Steel' to make a killing at the box office. Superman is one of the most renowned comic book figures.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> James Cameron touched 'Sanctum'--how did that turn out?



Just like Avatar was the best movie of all time


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm speaking purely in terms of quality, Goob. Come on now.
> 
> It's inevitable for 'Man of Steel' to make a killing at the box office. Superman is one of the most renowned comic book figures.





Man of Steel should easily raking in about $300 million in the US alone if the advertising is effective.  Quality-wise...I've lowered my expectations to it being an average movie at best.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Just like Avatar was the best movie of all time



Regardless of 'Avatar', Nolan hasn't made a single film that even comes close to touching the quality of 'The Terminator', 'Aliens' or 'T2.'

Let me know when one of Nolan's films stands the test of time for over 20 years.

Bottom line is, Cameron is a renowned figure within the Hollywood industry. He pushes the tools further and further every time he gets his hands on them, regardless of the overall quality of his recent films. That guy has contributed far more innovation to the technology of filmmaking than Christopher Nolan ever will, yet you're putting all your eggs in one basket based on the guy making his name off of a renowned comic book figure. Yeah, shut up.


----------



## Glued (Jul 11, 2012)

The Hulk is a famous and prominent superhero. Ang Lee used him. Look what happened.

More often you'll find legions of Superman haters who do nothing but compare Superman to Batman, Goku, Thor and Spider-man.

Superman is overpowered (He gets his butt kicked a lot people don't realize)
Superman is just a dumb (He usually outsmarts his enemies)
Superman is a goody goody (He executed three Kryptonians via Kryptonite poisoning, he killed Doomsday, he lobotomized Manchester Black)

Smallville turned Superman into an emo. Young Justice had him ignore Superboy for 6 months. Superman Returns basically turned him into a dead-beat dad. 

Nolan wants to make Superman realistic, its not going to work.

Zach Snyder will go down in history as the man who killed Superman


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

They need to get back to the basics with Superman.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2012)

Ben are you seriously comparing The Hulk to Superman in terms of brand, because those two things are on stratospheric different levels of popularity and knowledge.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 11, 2012)

> Smallville turned Superman into an emo.


lol he wasn't emo.


----------



## Glued (Jul 11, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Ben are you seriously comparing The Hulk to Superman in terms of brand, because those two things are on stratospheric different levels of popularity and knowledge.



True, but the Hulk is very popular.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2012)

There is popular and there is SUPERMAN, like next to Mickey Mouse he is probably number two.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Speaking of Smallville...


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of Smallville...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Just go to the part at 2:48 in that video. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully we'll won't see anything that bad in The Man of Steel...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Get a sense of humor, man.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a sense of humor, I just found nothing amusing about that scene.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

That's because you don't know what's funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair, tetra, we won't know how much Nolan's popularity will endure over the ages for another 20 years or so.

While successful, "Terminator", "Terminator 2" and "Aliens" weren't hailed as classics when they first came out. Everybody knows that Cameron's most lauded movie during its time-frame was "Piranha 2" and "Titanic". Even then, I do recall some critics who complained about "Titanic" lacking flying, killer fish.

I don't know how Nolan's career could go. He could easily become another M. Night, Michael Cimino, or...er, what other respectable directors have fallen? John Carpenter isn't entirely at fault for his career going down the toilet. George Romero just got old. Ah, John Landis! Nolan is still in the early stages. 

Zack Snyder is another director whose rep has gotten flimsy. In fact, this is probably his last chance.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

...Actually, all three of those films were pretty well received among the circle of people that mattered. He actually became an icon once he designed a lot of the stuff in 'Aliens' on his own, all while having the legendary Syd Mead design some stuff as well. 

'T2' was an absolute game-changer. I hate using that phrase, but it's true. That movie revolutionized the way summer blockbusters were made. It's an even more accomplished feat when you factor in that it's rated R. I highly doubt you'll ever see Nolan receive big funds to make an R-rated film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Actually, all three of those films were pretty well received among the circle of people that mattered. He actually became an icon once he designed a lot of the stuff in 'Aliens' on his own, all while having the legendary Syd Mead design some stuff as well.
> 
> 'T2' was an absolute game-changer. I hate using that phrase, but it's true. That movie revolutionized the way summer blockbusters were made. It's an even more accomplished feat when you factor in that it's rated R. I highly doubt you'll ever see Nolan receive big funds to make an R-rated film.



They were all well received, but that's not the same as people hailing them as among the best movies of all time. Well, at least among the critics, who tend to be biased against horror or action films until decades later. The masses tend to like everything big budgeted and action packed. 

Also, praising aspects (like the designs) isn't the same as praising an entire movie. "Blade Runner" was always praised for its visuals, but for some reason, the movie itself wasn't loved until much later.

As for whether we'll see Nolan make a big budgeted rated R movie...I think he could if he wanted too. like his movies or not, he is a critical darling and his movies have been financial blockbusters. Whether it would be a hit like T2 is a different question. I'm also not sure what counts as 'big budgeted' anymore. *Sigh*


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> They were all well received, but that's not the same as people hailing them as among the best movies of all time. Well, at least among the critics, who tend to be biased against horror or action films until decades later. The masses tend to like everything big budgeted and action packed.



That's not true either.

'Aliens' was immediately being hailed as superior to its predecessor right from the get go. It's one of the reasons a minority of fans (_including myself_) take issue with the superlative praise it received back then. It's a classic in its own right, but it doesn't hold a candle to 'Alien.' Still, the film was made with a "more is less" approach; pretty much the last time Cameron would ever do that, and it ultimately resulted in one of the best blockbuster action movies ever made, period.

As I previously mentioned, 'T2' is self explanatory. It changed the way summer blockbusters were conceived.



> Also, praising aspects (like the designs) isn't the same as praising an entire movie. "Blade Runner" was always praised for its visuals, but for some reason, the movie itself wasn't loved until much later.



Yeah, but the difference here is, 'Aliens' wasn't poorly received upon its release--nor were any of Cameron's films for that matter.



> As for whether we'll see Nolan make a big budgeted rated R movie...I think he could if he wanted too. like his movies or not, he is a critical darling and his movies have been financial blockbusters. Whether it would be a hit like T2 is a different question. I'm also not sure what counts as 'big budgeted' anymore. *Sigh*



Nolan is WB's corporate whore. He won't be making a big budget R-rated film any time soon, I can guarantee that. The fact still remains, none of his films hold a fucking candle to 'The Terminator', 'Aliens' or 'T2.'


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2012)

Nolan is an outsider to where large film is going isn't he? Anti-3D Anti-Digital.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

So is Tarantino, but he still sucks.

Shooting digital is far better now, anyway. The RED Epic is easily the best camera on the market.

*EDIT:* anyway, I'll have to continue this tomorrow. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Thefirst. (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So is Tarantino, but he still sucks.
> 
> Shooting digital is far better now, anyway. The RED Epic is easily the best camera on the market.
> 
> *EDIT:* anyway, I'll have to continue this tomorrow. I'm going to bed.



You are the most pretentious fool on the internet, all you ever do is criticize and be negative about a majority of films. You obviously think your stupid opinion holds relevance. How you can judge a movie quality before you have even seen anything of it is beyond me, Nolan movie entertain the masses including professional critics (which your not). Besides how highly you rate the original Robocop should highlight just how much weight your opinion should hold. This section used to be fun until you came and tainted it with your negativity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2012)

> That's not true either.
> 
> 'Aliens' was immediately being hailed as superior to its predecessor right from the get go. It's one of the reasons a minority of fans (including myself) take issue with the superlative praise it received back then. It's a classic in its own right, but it doesn't hold a candle to 'Alien.' Still, the film was made with a "more is less" approach; pretty much the last time Cameron would ever do that, and it ultimately resulted in one of the best blockbuster action movies ever made, period.
> 
> As I previously mentioned, 'T2' is self explanatory. It changed the way summer blockbusters were conceived.



Actually, I'm looking it up and you appear to be correct. Don't know why I was thinking "Aliens" wasn't beloved like its predecessor. My bad. 



> Yeah, but the difference here is, 'Aliens' wasn't poorly received upon its release--nor were any of Cameron's films for that matter.



True. "Piranha 2" is easily his most popular movie. 



> Nolan is WB's corporate whore. He won't be making a big budget R-rated film any time soon, I can guarantee that. The fact still remains, none of his films hold a fucking candle to 'The Terminator', 'Aliens' or 'T2.'



Nolan is though more akin to....I dunno, Spielberg from the 80's instead of Cameron though. But whether he will make a big budgeted R-rated film in the near future, who knows.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh look Tetra turn into a comic book expert all of sudden. .

Wonder how many classes he took this time .


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh god not again Tetra


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

World War Vale


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 11, 2012)

they should have used Kevin Smith's screenplay


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 11, 2012)

Thefirst. said:


> You are the most pretentious fool on the internet, all you ever do is criticize and be negative about a majority of films. You obviously think your stupid opinion holds relevance. How you can judge a movie quality before you have even seen anything of it is beyond me, Nolan movie entertain the masses including professional critics (which your not). Besides how highly you rate the original Robocop should highlight just how much weight your opinion should hold. This section used to be fun until you came and tainted it with your negativity.



This is true.

He tried the same stunt in the music section, hip hop thread, when I said I find some of the artists he posted boring, dude caught feelings and went all self-righteous, lambasting people for apparently having bad taste without even knowing which artists they liked. He got dashed under the rug over there though.

The forums as a whole was better without this clown. Every time he posts I start hearing circus music.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So is Tarantino, but he still sucks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 11, 2012)

/Looking forward to a Tetra rant in a few hours.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

Fan made movie poster 

I'll rep anyone who honestly admits they dont instantly notice his bulge.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Fan made movie poster
> 
> I'll rep anyone who honestly admits they dont instantly notice his bulge.



What bulge ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 11, 2012)

You call that a bulge?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You call that a bulge?



A bulge is a bulge regardless of its size.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 11, 2012)

That's a swelling at best.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2012)

Its airbrushed


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Thefirst. said:


> You are the most pretentious fool on the internet, all you ever do is criticize and be negative about a majority of films. You obviously think your stupid opinion holds relevance. How you can judge a movie quality before you have even seen anything of it is beyond me, Nolan movie entertain the masses including professional critics (which your not). Besides how highly you rate the original Robocop should highlight just how much weight your opinion should hold. This section used to be fun until you came and tainted it with your negativity.



There are those words again; "pretentious" and "critic." I can't wait to see how this guy's fallacy will hold up (_not very well, I'm sure_).

You say I'm only ever negative about the majority of films, but that's not true. You see, users like you have very selective reading, seeing as the bulk of the films that stimulate my imagination are most likely titles you've never heard of. So how would you ever know when I'm having a discussion about films I actually like? And I know, that's the elitist, film-snob thing to say, right? Or whatever terms it is you kids loosely throw around these days. No, you only see me criticize talentless hacks like Quentin Tarantino, who lifts his material from superior Asian directors that have come before him. His way of compensating for that is by tagging every one of his piece's as a "homage." All he does is take previous styles and try to repackage them for the Western audience. Wow, how groundbreaking.

When it comes to Nolan, I have my reasons for disliking the guy as a director, as well as his films. I've laid them out there plenty of times, yet no one on here has been able to challenge me on them. Instead, you all do the most predictable thing any forum user can do when it comes to a film discussion; you cite "professional critic reception." Hey, what would happen if you had to actually formulate your own criteria for enjoying a film? What if you were challenged to bring forth your own reasons as to why you could defend a filmmaker when someone says otherwise? If fallacies are going to be your only way for tagging a director with infallible praise and a sense of false judiciousness, you're better of forfeiting. You'll just end up spinning your tires.

Also, Paul Verhoeven's 'RoboCop' is far more of an influential film than anything in Nolan's filmography. Get back to me when he constructs a film with the clever satirical elements of 'RoboCop'--or its memorable art design--especially when it pertains to material like ED-209, RoboCop himself or the Cobra Assault cannon.



MartialHorror said:


> True. "Piranha 2" is easily his most popular movie.



Cameron has repeatedly stated that he left production on that film VERY early in the directorial process. Do a bit more research there, guy. 



> Nolan is though more akin to....I dunno, Spielberg from the 80's instead of Cameron though. But whether he will make a big budgeted R-rated film in the near future, who knows.



Nolan is nothing like Spielberg.



InFam0us said:


> This is true.
> 
> He tried the same stunt in the music section, hip hop thread, when I said I find some of the artists he posted boring, dude caught feelings and went all self-righteous, lambasting people for apparently having bad taste without even knowing which artists they liked. He got dashed under the rug over there though.
> 
> The forums as a whole was better without this clown. Every time he posts I start hearing circus music.



I had no idea who you were until I reached back deep into my post history. Yeah, you're the guy who got all up-in-arms because I told him he listened to generic rap music, yet felt offended by lyricists that could actually articulate some memorable and thought-provoking lines. The two of you really need to grow some thicker skin. If pointing out how terrible some of the music or movies you enjoy is really going to cause you to feel threatened on this forum, then you might as well never log back in. 

"WAHHH THIS FORUM USED TO BE FUN UNTIL YOU HAD TO COME ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT HOW BAD CHRISTINA NOLAN IS... WAHHHH"


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, I think you've pretty much established that you don't like Nolan and you're entitled to your opinion; but lets just talk about the film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Okay, I think you've pretty much established that you don't like Nolan and you're entitled to your opinion; but lets just talk about the film.



If someone is going to press me about the issue, I'm going to respond.

I have no problem discussing the film, though.

Sort of curious to see what WB will do post-Comic Con. As I mentioned last night, they're obviously going to put together a sizzle-reel to wow the fans, but ultimately, the negative buzz circling within the industry will eventually reach the general public. I wonder if this will end up resulting in the crumbling of Snyder's career, should the film turn out to be as bad as what some are saying it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

I do enjoy the hypocrisy that is Tetra. 

Claims to respect people opinions, does the opposite.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I do enjoy the hypocrisy that is Tetra.
> 
> Claims to respect people opinions, does the opposite.



The problem with your logic is (_as is the case with everything you say_), it's not THEIR opinion when they need to use someone else to speak for them. ;-)


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I wonder if this will end up resulting in the crumbling of Snyder's career, should the film turn out to be as bad as what some are saying it is.



It will certainly damage his career pretty badly but I'm sure that he'll manage to hang on.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, if 'Sucker Punch' didn't kill his career then nothing will.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The problem with your logic is (_as is the case with everything you say_), it's not THEIR opinion when they need to use someone else to speak for them. ;-)



You right I mean you are so respected around these forums, I dont know anything. (in case you missed that gentle breeze flying over your head it is called sarcasm).

Oh by the way thank you for proving my point for being a hypocrite with this sentence.
 

 I just find it funny that you would say Supes needs to go back to basics , why dont you elaborate what is Supes basics while providing this film does not have it. (You can find everything you need to know at dc.wiki.com )


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You right I mean you are so respected around these forums, I dont know anything. (in case you missed that gentle breeze flying over your head it is called sarcasm).



I'm not on this forum to be respected. I had a similar discussion in the Blender the other night; if users like you need to manufacture some sort of "social ranking" on this board, have at it. I have much bigger priorities in life than having to reach some renowned cultural status on a forum as dime-a-dozen as NF. Get a life--a REAL one.

FYI, regardless of how users perceive me on this forum--my main passion is film--and that's something neither you, nor anyone else, can challenge me on. So I can most certainly take solace in that whenever someone needs to remind me that I'm "not respected on here." *rolls eyes*



> Oh by the way thank you for proving my point for being a hypocrite with this sentence.



So hypocritical, in fact, that the user who I was replying to had to petulantly state: _"No one cares about your stupid opinions on here"_ in a regurgitated fashion. So, remind me again of whose opinion is being disrespected here? Oh, that's right, Huey; keep manipulating the posts to see them the way that you want to see them, you biased, uninformed bellend.



> I just find it funny that you would say Supes needs to go back to basics , why dont you elaborate what is Supes basics while providing this film does not have it. (You can find everything you need to know at dc.wiki.com )



This is what I've come to find so amusing about your desperate attempt to get me to acknowledge these parts of your posts. I don't need to explain myself, so assume what you want. If you're so desperate to test my comic book knowledge, just go ask Parallax, who seems to take no issue with my credence on the subject. ;-)

Keep swinging, Huey--who knows, some day you might actually get lucky and hit one out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm not on this forum to be respected. I had a similar discussion in the Blender the other night; if users like you need to manufacture some sort of "social ranking" on this board, have at it. I have much bigger priorities in life than having to reach some renowned cultural status on a forum as dime-a-dozen as NF. Get a life--a REAL one.
> 
> FYI, regardless of how users perceive me on this forum--my main passion is film--and that's something neither you, nor anyone else, can challenge me on. So I can most certainly take solace in that whenever someone needs to remind me that I'm "not respected on here." *rolls eyes*


Funny for someone who constantly goes _I can paraphrase your vapid responses_ and _regurgitated comebacks_ you do sure use the same material over and over when you use strawman arguments. Also wouldnt you call that quite idk hypocritical ? 


> So hypocritical, in fact, that the user who I was replying to had to petulantly state: _"No one cares about your stupid opinions on here"_ in a regurgitated fashion. So, remind me again of whose opinion is being disrespected here? Oh, that's right, Huey; keep manipulating the posts to see them the way that you want to see them, you biased, uninformed bellend.


Funny how hypocrites work, they can tell people off but cry foul when it is done upon them. I am not manipulating your posts. You are your worst enemy kid, no matter what you say, you always contradict yourself in the end. It is hilarious to read.   



> This is what I've come to find so amusing about your desperate attempt to get me to acknowledge these parts of your posts. I don't need to explain myself, so assume what you want. If you're so desperate to test my comic book knowledge, just go ask Parallax, who seems to take no issue with my credence on the subject. ;-)
> 
> Keep swinging, Huey--who knows, some day you might actually get lucky and hit one out.


I am asking you, if I was challenging your film knowledge as anyone you would be wall-o-texting me as to why your opinions matters over anyone else. But when any regular Comic fan calls you out. You ignore and shut the fuck up . You want to know why? Maybe because you would look like an phoney if you try to debate something you barely have a grasp on? (Now I get to read you walk around this point ) 

It seems you are frustrated , I mean you seems content on telling everyone that they are mentally-vapid compared to you . 

You do seems to care I mean I did not even ask you about your social life and bam. 


> I have much bigger priorities in life than having to reach some renowned cultural status on a forum as dime-a-dozen as NF. Get a life--a REAL one.



 It seems I hit a homerun with the bases  loaded .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Funny for someone who constantly goes _I can paraphrase your vapid responses_ and _regurgitated comebacks_ you do sure use the same material over and over when you use strawman arguments. Also wouldnt you call that quite idk hypocritical ?



Oh, sorry, Huey. Maybe if you didn't have to rely on the same formulaic responses over and over, I might be able to change up my shtick and reply to something that is actually... you know, new? It's not my fault I have to keep going in a repeated circle since you can't actually bring forth something that hasn't been discussed a million times over.

You were so hellbent on reminding me that no one cares about my opinions, yet I told you I _honestly_ couldn't care less.

You think I'm going to lose sleep wondering if some cretin such as yourself respects me or not? On a forum NO LESS? Get your priorities straightened out, you dolt.



> Funny how hypocrites work, they can tell people off but cry foul when it is done upon them. I am not manipulating your posts. You are your worst enemy kid, no matter what you say, you always contradict yourself in the end. It is hilarious to read.



I don't think you understand the meaning of the word "hypocrite", but that shouldn't come as a shock to anyone. If someone attempts to "tell me off", I reply to them... just like I did earlier today when I retorted the individual who claimed they didn't care about my "stupid opinions." Hmm, how ironic is it that I didn't need to tell that kid that his opinions were... you know, stupid? Remind me again of how you're not manipulating posts to see them the way that you WANT to see them.



> I am asking you, if I was challenging your film knowledge as anyone you would be wall-o-texting me as to why your opinions matters over anyone else. But when any regular Comic fan calls you out. You ignore and shut the fuck up . You want to know why? Maybe because you would look like an phoney if you try to debate something you barely have a grasp on? (Now I get to read you walk around this point )



Here's the biggest flaw with your logic, though; I don't care if you're calling me out. You don't threaten me. You're one of the worst debaters on this forum. That's factually evident. You can claim that this user and that user don't respect me, but I can factually point out that you're not worth any "challenge"--not worth any more of a challenge than just pointing out how insufferably bad your attempts at trying to debate someone are.  

Funny how I have no problems discussing comic books with someone like Parallax. I guess it doesn't have anything to do with the fact that he at least has a somewhat decent head on his shoulders. ;-)



> It seems you are frustrated , I mean you seems content on telling everyone that they are mentally-vapid compared to you .
> 
> You do seems to care I mean I did not even ask you about your social life and bam.
> 
> It seems I hit a homerun with the bases  loaded .



If I'm at all "frustrated", it's with the fact that you're not smart, yet you think you can put together some sort of counterargument to rival mine. It's hilariously pathetic. It really is.

I never brought up my social life, you idiot. I said I had bigger priorities than caring about social status ON A FORUM. Learn to fucking read.

You're not hitting any grand slams; you're trying to swing at something you can't hit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, if 'Sucker Punch' didn't kill his career then nothing will.



*sidesteps argument*

I think Sucker Punch guaranteed that he'll never be given funding for one of his own scripts ever again. 

But while I'm cautiously optimistic about Supes, I agree that he's kind of been riding 300 (and to a much lesser extent Watchmen) for a while now. I think if Supes does flop he'll take most of the heat for it, since I doubt WB would ever place blame on Goyer / Nolan.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys gonna chill, your scaring the children.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't care about Nolan but WB isn't happy either, wtf is going on here. First they fucked up Lantern by hiring two retards from Smallville and now another Superman movie down the toilet. Fuck them. 



> As for whether we'll see Nolan make a big budgeted rated R movie...I think he could if he wanted too.



I doubt it since this the man that shat all over the concept of Inception by making it as unimaginative as impossible so that the average film goer would like it. He wouldn't take a risk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

You seem to be getting flustered I wont continue longer so you can continue with your busy life. 



TetraVaal said:


> You were so hellbent on reminding me that no one cares about my opinions, yet I told you I _honestly_ couldn't care less.


 
You seem to care enough to engage anyone who calls you out, is that Irony.  




> I don't think you understand the meaning of the word "hypocrite", but that shouldn't come as a shock to anyone. If someone attempts to "tell me off", I reply to them... just like I did earlier today when I retorted the individual who claimed they didn't care about my "stupid opinions." Hmm, how ironic is it that I didn't need to tell that kid that his opinions were... you know, stupid? Remind me again of how you're not manipulating posts to see them the way that you WANT to see them.


Well I understand the use of _paraphase _ so yeah .
 Well maybe if you werent a Narcissist and belittle users you would get some form of idk respect in debates. You cry victim when you already give people a strong opinion against you.  
Like for example you bitch and complain about people reusing the same shit over but we already know you hate Nolan that shit was established over 4 months ago   


> Here's the biggest flaw with your logic, though; I don't care if you're calling me out. You don't threaten me. You're one of the worst debaters on this forum. That's factually evident. You can claim that this user and that user don't respect me, but I can factually point out that you're not worth any "challenge"--not worth any more of a challenge than just pointing out how insufferably bad your attempts at trying to debate someone are.


It is cute, that you think I am debating.   

The thing is I know what a debate is , I am afraid you dont.

But you are right Tetra how dare me not go around acting I have knowledge in everything, belittling users intelligence who opinions differ from my own and do everything a Narcissist would do. 



> Funny how I have no problems discussing comic books with someone like Parallax. I guess it doesn't have anything to do with the fact that he at least has a somewhat decent head on his shoulders. ;-)



You, know what even more hilarious if you would humor me and let me see you know your shit I would probably be like _wow, maybe the guy is really knows his shit._ However shit like that is for civilize individuals right and we mustnt try be mutual over the net.  
When last you even chat to Parallax about comics ? .




> If I'm at all "frustrated", it's with the fact that you're not smart, yet you think you can put together some sort of counterargument to rival mine. It's hilariously pathetic. It really is.
> 
> I never brought up my social life, you idiot. I said I had bigger priorities than caring about social status ON A FORUM. Learn to fucking read.


_I am too busy and have tons of priorities that you dont have so get a life Huey._ 
Did not bring up his life/social life into this.   



> You're not hitting any grand slams; you're trying to swing at something you can't hit.



I am on 3rd base heading home, because the fact is no matter how much you deny it you just cant walk away. You must for the life in you verbally decimate me because you are Einstein himself.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You seem to be getting flustered I wont continue longer so you can continue with your busy life.



Thank God.



> You seem to care enough to engage anyone who calls you out, is that Irony.


 
Who calls me out? Most of the debates I've found myself in on this board have been in relation to movies, music or literature.

Not exactly the standing ground for having to prove that I don't care about what some faceless web users think of me. Fuck, you suck so bad at this.



> Well I understand the use of _paraphase _ so yeah .
> Well maybe if you werent a Narcissist and belittle users you would get some form of idk respect in debates. You cry victim when you already give people a strong opinion against you.
> Like for example you bitch and complain about people reusing the same shit over but we already know you hate Nolan that shit was established over 4 months ago



Well, maybe if you didn't have to piggyback off of someone else's vocabulary, you might convey an original thought. It's funny, this knob is so quick to state that I use the same gimmick, yet here he is trying to lift vernacular from a user who I had just quarreled with days ago. Now that I've called you out on that, for future reference, let's see you try to come up with your own thoughts from now on, you plagiarist.    



> It is cute, that you think I am debating.
> 
> The thing is I know what a debate is , I am afraid you dont.



de?bate
   
noun
1. a discussion, as of a public question in an assembly, *involving opposing viewpoints*: a debate in the Senate on farm price supports.
2.
a formal contest in which the affirmative and negative sides of a proposition are advocated by opposing speakers.
3.
deliberation; consideration. 

You are not smart. Not smart at all.



> But you are right Tetra how dare me not go around acting I have knowledge in everything, belittling users intelligence who opinions differ from my own and do everything a Narcissist would do.



Actually, I don't need to belittle your intelligence. You do a good enough job of that on your own. 



> You, know what even more hilarious if you would humor me and let me see you know your shit I would probably be like _wow, maybe the guy is really knows his shit._ However shit like that is for civilize individuals right and we must try be mutual over the net.
> When last you even chat to Parallax about comics ? .



1.) I don't care. I don't care if you would actually stop and say _"Wow, Tetra really does possess the adequate knowledge of comics to lend his arguments credence!"_ When I said that you're not worth trying to reach any mutual respect with, I meant it. Hence why I said I've had no problems discussing comics with anyone else in the past. If you can demonstrate that you have a brain, which Parallax did, I have no problem interacting with you on an even-keel.

2.) Why would it matter when I last interacted with Parallax on the topic? It's not like my knowledge pertaining to the subject is all of a sudden going to up and vanish because of a month gap. :rofl



> _I am too busy and have tons of priorities that you dont so get a life Huey._
> Did not bring up his life/social life into this.



First off, you paraphrased my post wrong. Guess you don't understand that word after all!

Secondly, I said I had bigger priorities in life. If I wanted to reference to my SOCIAL life, I would've name-dropped all of the relationships that I share with friends and family. I would've talked about what I do on weekends, all of that stuff. There is a difference, but seeing as how you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you wouldn't notice that.



> I am on 3rd base heading home, because the fact is no matter how much you deny it you just cant walk away. You must for the life in you verbally decimate me because you are Einstein himself.



This guy spits out metaphors like Matt Laporta hits a breaking ball.

THAT'S how it's done. Take note.

Anyway, I'm finished with this kid. The last thing I want is for Jove to come in here and have to issue out warnings.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Thank God.



  Seems like you cant call it quits , just like I said /predicted. 



> Who calls me out? Most of the debates* I've found myself in on this board have been in relation to movies, music or literature.*
> 
> Not exactly the standing ground for having to prove that I don't care about what some faceless web users think of me. Fuck, you suck so bad at this.


I guess that debate you got up in arms about in the blender was about music/literature/movies.  .




> Well, maybe if you didn't have to piggyback off of someone else's vocabulary, you might convey an original thought. It's funny, this knob is so quick to state that I use the same gimmick, yet here he is trying to lift vernacular from a user who I had just quarreled with days ago. Now that I've called you out on that, for future reference, let's see you try to come up with your own thoughts from now on, you plagiarist.






> de?bate
> 
> noun
> 1. a discussion, as of a public question in an assembly, *involving opposing viewpoints*: a debate in the Senate on farm price supports.
> ...





> nar?cis?sism/ˈn?rsəˌsizəm/
> Noun:
> Excessive or erotic interest in oneself and one's physical appearance.
> Extreme selfishness, with a grandiose view of one's own talents and a craving for admiration.


 Fixed that definition  you wanted to put down.  




> Actually, I don't need to belittle your intelligence. You do a good enough job of that on your own.



We all are just mentally vapid in this place. 



> 1.) I don't care. I don't care if you would actually stop and say _"Wow, Tetra really does possess the adequate knowledge of comics to lend his arguments credence!"_ When I said that you're not worth trying to reach any mutual respect with, I meant it. Hence why I said I've had no problems discussing comics with anyone else in the past. If you can demonstrate that you have a brain, which Parallax did, I have no problem interacting with you on an even-keel.
> 
> 2.) Why would it matter when I last interacted with Parallax on the topic? It's not like my knowledge pertaining to the subject is all of a sudden going to up and vanish because of a month gap. :rofl


I think you missed the point but it is okay...
So basically, you were bullshitting and just talking nonsense as usual concession accepted. 





> First off, you paraphrased my post wrong. Guess you don't understand that word after all!





> A rewording of something written or spoken by someone else.


.
Yep, guess you are right I dont know it at all. Try again? maybe?



> ]Secondly, I said I had bigger priorities in life. If I wanted to reference to my SOCIAL life, I would've name-dropped all of the relationships that I share with friends and family. I would've talked about what I do on weekends, all of that stuff. There is a difference, but seeing as how you're not the brightest crayon in the box, you wouldn't notice that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you care enough to let everyone know you won something you deem important? 
Concession accept kid, .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 11, 2012)

> CHRISTINA NOLAN



Well, this was a good one 

My only fear for this movie is what if they try to make this look like TDK? So far it's like a "Superman in Nolanverse" to me. I hope trailers/teasers will change my opinion.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I had no idea who you were until I reached back deep into my post history. Yeah, you're the guy who got all up-in-arms because I told him he listened to generic rap music, yet felt offended by lyricists that could actually articulate some memorable and thought-provoking lines. The two of you really need to grow some thicker skin. If pointing out how terrible some of the music or movies you enjoy is really going to cause you to feel threatened on this forum, then you might as well never log back in.
> 
> "WAHHH THIS FORUM USED TO BE FUN UNTIL YOU HAD TO COME ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT HOW BAD CHRISTINA NOLAN IS... WAHHHH"



I got up in arms?  so you're delusional too?!

This is how our exchange went:


*Spoiler*: __ 





InFam0us said:


> Lol at this thread getting posts again.
> 
> Eh, always found eyedea corny, may his soul rest in peace.
> 
> ...





TetraVaal said:


> I'm still able to work and have a decent social life. I'm just grateful for the fact I can still go to movie theatres, 'cause I'm a bigger fan of film than I am of music, though both mediums are basically hand-in-hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I was blessed by my maker in that I'm allergic to bullshit. You won't ever see me bumping no trite ass shit like Lil' Wayne, Nicki Minaj, Three Six Mafia, or all those other corporate created cardboard cutouts that you routinely see on all the top 40 lists. I'd rather listen to a "corny" lyricist like Eyedea any day of the week; at least he has something intellectual to say. At least he played instruments. At least he made music out of his own self desires and not for the sake of being some mundane carbon copy clone that most rappers are today.





InFam0us said:


> Replied with that old tired ass shit the audience of corny rappers always reply with, with the quickness.





TetraVaal said:


> Oh man, what a rebuttal. The fucking ground just shattered from such profound enlightenment.





TetraVaal said:


> Man, am I glad that I'm me and not you guys.





InFam0us said:


> Lol at "rebuttal"
> 
> I'm not engaging/trying to in anything with you. I said eyedea is corny and so are most of the dudes you posted and that they bore me to death.
> 
> ...





TetraVaal said:


> Oh no, man. I get you. I totally do.
> 
> I'm content with the fact you listen to bad rap music. It's similar to how the world needs ditch diggers, too. We need a quantity of people to be into bad entertainment, otherwise there wouldn't be smart people like myself to balance it all out. I'm content with someone like yourself labeling rappers like Eyedea as "corny." That's basically your way of saying that you're not intelligent enough to write something that is actually thought-provoking or cohesive, but there's no shame in that.
> 
> ...





InFam0us said:


> Another bawwww post with the quickness.
> 
> Lol homie got his thong all up in his cheeks. Dude making posts about my taste in music without knowing what rappers I listen to. hahaha
> 
> What a trainwreck, haven't seen funnier shit in here since KN







Who got up in arms again? I took the piss out of you and you did your tired "bark bark bark I have some credibility" routine. To this day you stilll don't know who I listen to yet you're out here talking about "generic rap.music". You're a clown.

You try way too hard.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of Smallville...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2012)

> Cameron has repeatedly stated that he left production on that film VERY early in the directorial process. Do a bit more research there, guy.



1. I was joking. I almost always bring up that movie whenever talking about James Cameron- good or bad. 

2. You're mistaken. Cameron was around throughout most of the shoot. If I recall, he was only kept out of the editing process. With that said, Cameron was a puppet director since the producer was in charge.



> Nolan is nothing like Spielberg.



I was mainly referring just to him catering to the masses. It's weak to compare Cameron to Nolan because Cameron pretty much built his career (at first, anyway) around gritty, violent movies. Nolan, like Spielberg, tends to aim for younger viewers.


----------



## Thefirst. (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There are those words again; "pretentious" and "critic." I can't wait to see how this guy's fallacy will hold up (_not very well, I'm sure_).
> 
> You say I'm only ever negative about the majority of films, but that's not true. You see, users like you have very selective reading, *seeing as the bulk of the films that stimulate my imagination are most likely titles you've never heard of. So how would you ever know when I'm having a discussion about films I actually like? And I know, that's the elitist, film-snob thing to say, right? Or whatever terms it is you kids loosely throw around these days.*



The highlighted part sums you up pretty easily, its shows your arrogance and yes snobbish nature. You think your on some kind of untouchable pedestal and that seems to grant your opinion and critic some value. Besides of the great many stimulating and artistic films you have seen I can at least claim to have seen one of your great films. Yes I have seen Robocop and its a mediocre film that gets by on sentimentality (Of course you being the great Tetra and me just being a kid...you know because you know my age and all. I am sure you understood the underlying messages the film presented to the audience and I of course missed them). Another thing that probably aids in your growing fan club is your also very patronising I must be a kid because I think your a snub yes that makes sense.



TetraVaal said:


> No, you only see me criticize talentless hacks like Quentin Tarantino, who lifts his material from superior Asian directors that have come before him. His way of compensating for that is by tagging every one of his piece's as a "homage." All he does is take previous styles and try to repackage them for the Western audience. Wow, how groundbreaking.



Everyone of his pieces is a "homage"?, really you sure you can back that up as that's a pretty bold accusation. I know he ripped of bits from pulp fiction from a documentary and the bribe from Kill bill was based on the character the bribe with white hair a martial arts movie. I will never claim Quentin Tarantino to be a groundbreaking director but none the less the man has created entertaining movies and there is a market for his kind of films. Are his films perhaps to vulgar for a film intellectual like yourself?



TetraVaal said:


> When it comes to Nolan, I have my reasons for disliking the guy as a director, as well as his films. I've laid them out there plenty of times, yet no one on here has been able to challenge me on them. Instead, you all do the most predictable thing any forum user can do when it comes to a film discussion; you cite "professional critic reception." Hey, what would happen if you had to actually formulate your own criteria for enjoying a film? What if you were challenged to bring forth your own reasons as to why you could defend a filmmaker when someone says otherwise? If fallacies are going to be your only way for tagging a director with infallible praise and a sense of false judiciousness, you're better of forfeiting. You'll just end up spinning your tires.



Oh you are mistaken I do have my own criteria for liking Nolan movies but if a majority enjoy and rate his movie highly as well as professional critics then surely that speaks volumes in itself. I personally don't know who you like as a director, all I ever see you do is bash and rant. Nolan has made Batman relevant on the big screen again, Batman fans are happy WB is happy and the average Joe movie goer is entertained job done well done Nolan.



TetraVaal said:


> Also, Paul Verhoeven's 'RoboCop' is far more of an influential film than anything in Nolan's filmography. Get back to me when he constructs a film with the clever satirical elements of 'RoboCop'--or its memorable art design--especially when it pertains to material like ED-209, RoboCop himself or the Cobra Assault cannon.



I didn't know Verhoeven wrote the script or had any input in its development or designed costumes oh wait no he didn't.




TetraVaal said:


> "WAHHH THIS FORUM USED TO BE FUN UNTIL YOU HAD TO COME ON HERE AND TALK ABOUT HOW BAD CHRISTINA NOLAN IS... WAHHHH"


 Hahahahahahaha "CHRISTINA NOLAN" how very original, I see your also a comedic genius as well. Oh and yes it was a lot of fun before you came, with that said are you now going to go away? Since I was courteous enough to respond to your wall of text which seem the norm with you.


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

*Man of Steel trailer confirmed :3*

It's 1.27 minutes long and it's been rated a G (suggestively no action?).

Pretty much confirmed to be shown alongside _The Dark Knight Rises_ :WOW


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Man of Steel trailer confirmed :3*
> 
> It's 1.27 seconds long and it's been rated a G (suggestively no action?).
> 
> Pretty much confirmed to be shown alongside _The Dark Knight Rises_ :WOW



1.27 seconds long? 

That's worse than any teaser I've seen so far.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I guess that debate you got up in arms about in the blender was about music/literature/movies.  .



Before you try to sound all sarcastic and witty with the "hurr" bullshit, you might want to reread that sentence of mine. There are key words missing from that quote and those words are: _"Most of the time."_ But remember people, Huey is neither a selective reader or a forum user who manipulates posts to make them sound the way that he wants them to. This is the grand delusion of an individual who doesn't possess the necessary skills to have a proper debate.



> Fixed that definition  you wanted to put down.



You didn't fix anything; you just copied and pasted "narcissistic"... again. Just like everything else you have to overstate. Only, the ironic thing is, you keep picking words from another user's vocabulary, because your range of comebacks are severely limited.



> We all are just mentally vapid in this place.



Gee, and what were we just saying about paraphrasing? 




> I think you missed the point but it is okay...
> So basically, you were bullshitting and just talking nonsense as usual concession accepted.



Maybe you didn't have a point. You made the remark that if I listed the credentials I have as a genuine comic book fan, maybe then you'd respect my knowledge on the subject. However, I told you I didn't care. I don't respect you; you've never given me a reason to. For all the shit you can throw out about specific forum users not taking me serious on here, I can factually state that you're one of the most devoid-of-an-intelligent thought users on this board.

People that have my respect, I have no problems carrying on SERIOUS discussions with them.



> So you care enough to let everyone know you won something you deem important?
> Concession accept kid, .



I never mentioned anything about "winning"--all I did was point out how shitty you are at using metaphors.



InFam0us said:


> I got up in arms?  so you're delusional too?!
> 
> Who got up in arms again? I took the piss out of you and you did your tired "bark bark bark I have some credibility" routine. To this day you stilll don't know who I listen to yet you're out here talking about "generic rap.music". You're a clown.
> 
> You try way too hard.



You want to talk about trying way too hard, yet you downplayed some of the better writers in hip-hop. The fact you that you called them "corny" summed up all I needed to know about you, at least in that department. Call me a clown all you want, you're not taking any skin off my back. 



Thefirst. said:


> The highlighted part sums you up pretty easily, its shows your arrogance and yes snobbish nature. You think your on some kind of untouchable pedestal and that seems to grant your opinion and critic some value. Besides of the great many stimulating and artistic films you have seen I can at least claim to have seen one of your great films. Yes I have seen Robocop and its a mediocre film that gets by on sentimentality (Of course you being the great Tetra and me just being a kid...you know because you know my age and all. I am sure you understood the underlying messages the film presented to the audience and I of course missed them). Another thing that probably aids in your growing fan club is your also very patronising I must be a kid because I think your a snub yes that makes sense.



There's nothing arrogant about putting in work to achieve the amount of knowledge I have in this medium. Similar to Huey, you just read _what you want to read._ Meaning, you've never participated in a single discussion that revolves a film (_or films_) that I thoroughly enjoy. You only nitpick at the criticisms I have for directors like Christopher Nolan and Quentin Tarantino because those guys are accessible to you.

What do you know about Alejandro Jodorowsky?

Have you ever watched 'El Topo'? Have you ever watched 'The Holy Mountain'?

Have you ever watched a single film that _doesn't_ come out of the routine Hollywood clique, that major studios market as the cinematic equivalent as fast food?

I'm not being snobbish--I'm just being real. You're trying to fault me for having the experience of filmmaking that goes BEYOND your precious websites like Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic, or whatever other fallacies you want to sink your weak ass defense into.

Oh, and as for 'RoboCop.' Do you even understand the meaning of "sentimentality"? Do you know why its held up to this day? It's because it was ahead of its time.

It's political satire is ever more accurate, considering the current state of Detroit's metro area today.

It helped set a new standard for corporate privatization.

It explored the concept of a cyborg struggling with what was left of its human emotions, resulting in the conflict of being a privatized combat unit, as well as an endearing _character._

I could go on and on as to why 'RoboCop' is a legitimate classic, but why should I? Just stick to your kiddie-pool range of action flicks, you dolt.



> Everyone of his pieces is a "homage"?, really you sure you can back that up as that's a pretty bold accusation. I know he ripped of bits from pulp fiction from a documentary and the bribe from Kill bill was based on the character the bribe with white hair a martial arts movie. I will never claim Quentin Tarantino to be a groundbreaking director but none the less the man has created entertaining movies and there is a market for his kind of films. Are his films perhaps to vulgar for a film intellectual like yourself?



Let's see, as you pointed out, 'Pulp Fiction' deliberately rips off 'American Boy.'

'Reservoir Dogs' ripped off 'City on Fire.'

Both 'Kill Bill' films ripped off 'Lady Snowblood.'

And 'Death Proof' was a so called "homage" films to old school car classics like 'Vanishing Point', 'Gone in 60 Seconds' and 'Two-Lane Blacktop.'

You were saying?



> Oh you are mistaken I do have my own criteria for liking Nolan movies but if a majority enjoy and rate his movie highly as well as professional critics then surely that speaks volumes in itself. I personally don't know who you like as a director, all I ever see you do is bash and rant. Nolan has made Batman relevant on the big screen again, Batman fans are happy WB is happy and the average Joe movie goer is entertained job done well done Nolan.



The majority of critics and the general public praised my precious 'RoboCop' to high heavens, but you don't need to see me use them to fuel some sort of fallacy. 

Hell, my favorite film of the last three years received four Oscar nominations; was on TIME's top 100 influential people in the world in 2009; and had a fucking piece written about them by RIDLEY SCOTT, one of the most renowned ICONS in all of science fiction. Yet, I don't need to cite any of that as to why I enjoy the movie.

You kids can sit there and keep trying. Keep clinging to every delusional reason you want to play down to in order to reaffirm that you don't care about my thoughts or that I don't matter on here, but I do. I don't even have to say that out of an ego; I can say that because there's nothing users like you three can say to refute my knowledge on this particular subject.

Wadda dang.





> I didn't know Verhoeven wrote the script or had any input in its development or designed costumes oh wait no he didn't.



He didn't have any input? 

How you like me now? ;-)




> Hahahahahahaha "CHRISTINA NOLAN" how very original, I see your also a comedic genius as well. Oh and yes it was a lot of fun before you came, with that said are you now going to go away? Since I was courteous enough to respond to your wall of text which seem the norm with you.



Nope.

I'll keep offering up a counterargument each chance I get.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2012)

30 seconds if you count the intro of the trailer


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Man of Steel trailer confirmed :3*
> 
> It's 1.27 seconds long and it's been rated a G (suggestively no action?).
> 
> Pretty much confirmed to be shown alongside _The Dark Knight Rises_ :WOW



that short maybe just a shot of his cape or something or his symbol. not enough time for the whole its a bird, its a plane thing.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Gabe said:


> that short maybe just a shot of his cape or something or his symbol. not enough time for the whole its a bird, its a plane thing.





Bart probably meant to type minutes instead of seconds.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 11, 2012)

Obligatory popcorn gif.


I'm surprised Nolan is getting so much hate. He seems to be a decent enough director. Most of his movies have been particularly well received by critics, so he obviously has credibility. Even if you may not like him. 

Anyway, I'm still not expecting anything from this Man of Steel Movie. Perhaps it'll surprise me, but I prefer to keep my expectations low or at a "meh" at best. The suit looks pretty dark, as if they're trying a bit too hard to go for "realism." They just had better not turn this into "The Dark Man of Steel"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 12, 2012)

tetravaal said:


> snip



I believe your last statement was that you are done.

You just can't help yourself can you.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2012)

Lots of Al Capowning going on in this thread.

I just wanted to comment on Zach Snyder's post of Man of Steel career.  I hope he makes another Legend of the Guardians film.  The first one was surprisingly good and I think a sequel could be even better.  Lots of potential there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2012)

TetraVaal should go to WB and tell them to hire him as the director for the Batman reboot. 

It should be titled: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman: The Bold and Righteous


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Lots of Al Capowning going on in this thread.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on Zach Snyder's post of Man of Steel career.  I hope he makes another Legend of the Guardians film.  The first one was surprisingly good and I think a sequel could be even better.  Lots of potential there.



I thought I was the only one that enjoyed Legend of the Guardians.

It had some crazy visuals, I was surprised at how much I liked it. Glad to see I ain't alone.

Still here waiting for an announcement on the sequel.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

Legend of the guardians is Zack's best film, I agree. I wouldn't mind a sequel.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 1.27 seconds long?
> 
> That's worse than any teaser I've seen so far.



LMFAO mintues ;(



Gabe said:


> that short maybe just a shot of his cape or something or his symbol. not enough time for the whole its a bird, its a plane thing.



Minutes minutes mintues ;(



Eternal Goob said:


> Bart probably meant to type minutes instead of seconds.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 12, 2012)

1.27 seconds trailer


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2012)

1.27 minutes ^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 12, 2012)

half of the trailer gonna be HOOOORNS


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

I just want to see Supes getting smacked into a mountain, or better yet, getting smacked through the moon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 12, 2012)

I just want to see his kid from that last film suddenly show up, time travel, and kill him on this one for being a deadbeat.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to see Supes cut loose, like properally cut loose on someone.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2012)

Well everything you've all said above won't happen in the teaser :3

It's been rated 'G' after all; so no violence and it's been confirmed that Nolan has, unsurprisingly, had some influence with the whole teaser and also he was the one who made sure only that only one official image had been released so far  :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I want to see Supes cut loose, like properally cut loose on someone.



I'd like to see Zod hit Supes hard enough that it sends him flying away from metropolis and into a mountain, then when Zod hovers triumphantly above him Supes comes right back at him, explaining that he let himself get hit in order to get away from the city.

Queue world of cardboardish speech / epic beatdown.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

Superman with red eyes please  

That's when you know shit just got real  I bet the people who arent familiar with that will bitch and moan about Snyder ruining Superman by making him look evil


----------



## James Bond (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the best Superman I've seen in animated has been that one in the DC Universe trailer, looked so bad ass.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Queue world of cardboardish speech / epic beatdown.



I always hated that world of cardboard speech.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to see Jimmy Olsen, strutting around the Planet in a dress and high heels.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I always hated that world of cardboard speech.



Few things annoy me like cardboard speeches.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I always hated that world of cardboard speech.



Sorry, not the actual cardboard speech, just Supes stating that he let himself get hit in order to get away from people.

Especially since it's Zod, an "I'm THIS strong!" speech would be pretty stupid.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope he will finally fight a giant spider.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2012)

Superman       :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I hope he will finally fight a giant spider.



Is that a birthright reference? Because I would be totally down with a movie based primarily on birthright. 

This scene in live action would be incredible:


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is that a birthright reference? Because I would be totally down with a movie based primarily on birthright...[/SPOILER]


If a/the movie was based on Birthright, I would only want it to cover everything before he became Superman.

I don't want Superman fighting Kryptonian stuff or Lex again. I would rather something different that we coulddn't expect.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Superman vs Lobo would be nice.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind, you love that page dont you?  I have seen it like 4 times now.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

It is a pretty awesome page.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard Superman is actually going to throw punches in this.  :amazed


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to see him wreck some shit, smash the globe that's on top of the Daily Bugle into Zods smug face.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I heard Superman is actually going to throw punches in this.  :amazed



They will all be slow motion punches.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2012)

I would prefer they not be in slow motion.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2012)

As long we don't get close ups of bullets bouncing off his eyes i couldn't give a shit.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would prefer they not be in slow motion.



I would prefer for there to be no slow motion at all.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

Slo-mo is Snyder's bread and butter.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Slow motion is horrendous most of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes 2.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Sherlock Holmes 2.



Heh, I've never seen it but I've seen a clip of some of the slow-motion.  Was it pretty prevalent in the movie?


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2012)

That forest scene, dont remind me.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would prefer for there to be no slow motion at all.





Vault said:


> Slo-mo is Snyder's bread and butter.



It's sort of been confirmed; if this scene holds true, given that WB. asked Collider to take it down,

*Man of Steel scene description*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"The longer clip was even more stunning, but the more I think about it, slightly concerning. The clip consisted of Superman in full costume in a verbal argument with Zod in the center of Smallville with Christopher Meloni yells at them through a megaphone next to a tank. Meloni warns them he will fire if they do not surrender. While he says this Zod sizes Superman up. Shannon looks evil as he can be. Bone chilling even. 

And is DEFINITELY sporting enhanced muscle. Cavill’s Superman is a wonderful sight to behold in motion. Cavill’s pure size makes him the most believable Superman to date. Zod speaks in Kryptonian “Do you know your native tongue, Kal-el?” Superman looks stunned, and responds in English, “Who are you?” (there isn’t enough Superman dialogue to judge Cavill’s performance fairly, but I’d say he did well."

Nothing spectacular from this clip.) Meloni curses, then into a walkie talkie orders the tank to fire. Superman hears this and turns to the tank. Zod takes this opportunity to sucker punch Superman(in Zack Snyder slow-then-fast-mo) then when the tank fires Superman rushes in front of Zod, despite the punch and catches the exploding missile near his stomach. The flames ripple around him, hit his face, his cape, his eyes. The shrapnel hits him and bounces off. The same happens to Zod to a lesser extent. Meloni’s shocked expression when they remain standing, silhouettes in a cloud of smoke, ends the clip."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2012)

Nobody thought the forest scene in Sherlock 2 was cool? Huh. 

And while I hope it won't be overused, I totally expect to see some slow/fast motion in this. I mean it's superman. 

Of course, I suppose he could just go in really really close and make tons of quick cuts, I hear that works well for some directors


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Bart said:


> It's sort of been confirmed; if this scene holds true, given that WB. asked Collider to take it down,
> 
> *Man of Steel scene description*
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember reading about this before.  I'll have to see it for myself to judge if it will be executed well or not.  I'm hoping that slow motion will be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds lame.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, I remember reading about this before.  I'll have to see it for myself to judge if it will be executed well or not.  I'm hoping that slow motion will be kept to a minimum.



Yeah ;D

Exactly, and I'm sure the slow motion will definitely be kept to a minimum :WOW



Nightblade said:


> sounds lame.



Says the one who went on about Olsen in a dress and high heels?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 13, 2012)

As powerful as a locomotive, and just about as subtle


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

Slowmotion man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2012)

So who is playing Lex Luthor?


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So who is playing Lex Luthor?



It hasn't been officially confirmed so it's possible that he might not be in the movie though there were some rumors of it being Bradley Cooper.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 13, 2012)

Ugh. Please for the love of God don't let it be Bradley Cooper.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

God hates us all and thus he will make sure that it is Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

> It hasn't been officially confirmed so it's possible that he might not be in the movie though there were some rumors of it being Bradley Cooper.



OMG not Bradley Cooper please for the love of all living things. I won't be able to take him seriously as Lex Luthor.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

For all we know he could actually end up playing the role well...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

SLJ confirmed for Lex


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate that part of a reboot is totally distancing it from the previous (bad) film, regardless if it had some redeeming qualities.

Like the script and direction were terrible, but I think Spacey would totally work as a played straight (less goofy) Luthor.


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

Lex Luthor?

He's like been in every Superman movie, is he like the only villain Superman has to offer? Geez......


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2012)

Billy Zane should be Luthor


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

No more Luthor.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2012)

If Man of Steel does well you can pretty much expect a Luthor/Metallo combination for the second film. That's how I see it.

Scott Snyder hasn't spilled any beans about the movie yet at Comic Con. Danmit!


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Federer said:


> No more Luthor.
> 
> Enough is enough.



I agree, we need other Superman villains.  Thankfully we'll be getting that with this movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Lobo or Atomic Skull


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

We need Sup's greatest nemesis - Bizarro. Played by Jack Back.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 13, 2012)

Weird i always thought Metallo was in this.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I agree, we need other Superman villains.  Thankfully we'll be getting that with this movie.



Except Zod was in Superman 2. Meanwhile, Brainiac, Darkseid, Metallo, Bizarro, etc. have yet to make a big-screen appearance.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2012)

Brainiac would be interesting. Darkseid might be a little to much for the big screen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Except Zod was in Superman 2. Meanwhile, Brainiac, Darkseid, Metallo, Bizarro, etc. have yet to make a big-screen appearance.



Darkseid is build up and much of a bigger treat to the JL than Supes. I dont want Jobberseid. 

You will need Lex for Metallo and Bizarro as the one pulling the strings. 

Brainiac I agree on.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

Batman is a secret villain.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2012)

Whats with all the pointless stuff Hatifnatten? :S

Moving on ...

There should be a description of the trailer (or scenes) shown at comic-con tomorrow :WOW


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

How about the lead vocalist of The Fray as Lex Luthor?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> Whats with all the pointless stuff Hatifnatten? :S


what about it? :S :WOW  grin othersmileys


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> There should be a description of the trailer (or scenes) shown at comic-con tomorrow :WOW



It should be rather enlightening.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2012)

Batmanoff as a villian FTW


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Batman and Superman shouldn't fight.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Darkseid is build up and much of a bigger treat to the JL than Supes. I dont want Jobberseid.



Except to do Darkseid properly, you need to establish his world, his minions, and Orion and the New Gods as well. That's all a bit much for a Justice League movie which has tons of other characters to develop as it is. Doing it in a Superman movie would allow Darkseid and the mythology connected to him to be properly set up. Supes doesn't need to solo him (the only time I was okay with that was the 90's Superman cartoon finale, where Superman just loses his shit and holds absolutely nothing back against Darkseid since he, at first, is actually willing to kill him), if they've already introduced Supergirl by that point he'll have help plus Orion and his buddies can be involved as well. Then bring back Darkseid in the Justice League movie but have him come up with a plan that A) prevents Orion and co. from intervening, and B) makes him and his army even more of a threat.

And I agree, no Batman vs. Superman, that shit is old. It's not even exciting to watch, the fight will be one-sided for one or the other. It's more exciting to see the heroes fight someone on their level, like Supes vs. Captain Marvel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Except to do Darkseid properly, you need to establish his world, his minions, and Orion and the New Gods as well. That's all a bit much for a Justice League movie which has tons of other characters to develop as it is. Doing it in a Superman movie would allow Darkseid and the mythology connected to him to be properly set up. Supes doesn't need to solo him (the only time I was okay with that was the 90's Superman cartoon finale, where Superman just loses his shit and holds absolutely nothing back against Darkseid since he, at first, is actually willing to kill him), if they've already introduced Supergirl by that point he'll have help plus Orion and his buddies can be involved as well. Then bring back Darkseid in the Justice League movie but have him come up with a plan that A) prevents Orion and co. from intervening, and B) makes him and his army even more of a threat.
> 
> And I agree, no Batman vs. Superman, that shit is old. It's not even exciting to watch, the fight will be one-sided for one or the other. It's more exciting to see the heroes fight someone on their level, like Supes vs. Captain Marvel.



I agree what you are saying here, I just do not want to see shit like Supes beating the shit out of the fucking Ruler of Apokalips.


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2012)

If not Darkseid, than Mongul.

Mongul maybe the rip-off of a rip-off. But he really hit Superman hard in "For the Man who has Everything." Except I don't want to see Superman spending the majority of the episode in dream-like state

However, Atlas would be a cool villain. We could use him to tie-in with Wonder Woman.

Lobo would be an excellent villain to go up against Superman. Make Lobo an absolute douche bag like the one that wiped Zatara from existence right in front of Zatanna's eyes.



Danger Doom said:


> I agree what you are saying here, I just do not want to see shit like Supes beating the shit out of the fucking Ruler of Apokalips.



I agree with you Danger Doom, Darkseid is a much bigger villain.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2012)

Lobo's obviously not, given he's already having his adaption :3

Mongul and Doomsday are two foes I doubt would ever appear in a script constructed by Nolan and Goyer


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2012)

You can't make superman realistic.

He's an alien from another planet that defies gravity and wears his briefs on top of his pants.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2012)

they should make doomsday or braniac as a villain if there is another superman movie after this


----------



## James Bond (Jul 13, 2012)

Too soon for Doomsday, Brainiac could be an interesting villain anything but Lex.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2012)

Braniac would be perfect.  As much as I love Lobo putting him in a Superman is absolutely stupid.  And Darkseid probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2012)

Given the fact that a good portion of the movie is supposed to focus on a war ravaged Krypton, I'd say it's quite possible for that event to set up Brainiac has a villain for the sequel, if comics are anything to go by.

Then you wrap it up with Doomsday, Luthor and Metallo.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 14, 2012)

Cyborg fucking Superman >>>>> those villains 


also will the teaser be on the internet today?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

Tch, Doomsday > Henshaw



Nightblade said:


> also will the teaser be on the internet today?


It's expected to. I'll be at work for most of the day, which sucks. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> You can't make superman realistic.
> 
> He's an alien from another planet that defies gravity and wears his briefs on top of his pants.



You can make Superman realistic or at least serious :3

The fact that Snyder has pretty much said it's his most realistic film yet and that at least three of the cast have described the tonality of the film similar to that of _The Dark Knight_ may be a suggestion of events.

Take a look at '_The Science of Superman_' ~

Also we should be getting a description of the teaser today :WOW


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuck sake, I want all of Supes powers in tact and not watered down.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Fuck sake, I want all of Supes powers in tact and not watered down.



Best to expect a lot of disappointment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

I want a non restricted PC Supes.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Exactly, Douche Man all the way! Just imagine his Posters .


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Exactly, Douche Man all the way! Just imagine his Posters .



To be honest, Jimmy deserved it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2012)

*Official teaser poster just in*,


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 14, 2012)

The description of the teaser shown at comic con sounds awesome, and confirmation that a teaser will be attached to TDKR.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 14, 2012)

HQ Teaser Poster


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> HQ Teaser Poster



Not bad at all.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2012)

Need trailer NOW!


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen the trailer haha :WOW


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen it too. I was quite pleased with what I saw despite the Cam's low quality.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome ^^

And Clark's voice sounded amazing :WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 14, 2012)

Teaser Trailer


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

Indeed, really loved it. My favorite part was that brief moment we saw him engulfed in fire, shirtless and walking like it's nobody's business.


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2012)

Im so hyped. 

The cape scene where his got his back toward us and all you see is him walking while the cape is being blown by the wind had me tripping balls   Then the flight scene  He can break the sound barrier atleast. Then the vault scene  

I love the music as well


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't been this eager for a movie in a long time.

Time for my favourite superhero to reclaim his rightful throne.

And yes, DAT soundtrack son.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2012)

Watched it four times already and still can't believe what my eyes have witnessed. Did he punched through a build? And the vault seen! Shit even the flying! Too much! Too much!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks extremely generic.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2012)

Not sure but no Zod in it right?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't really tell as of right now, but the score is sounds good.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

I need to see a proper trailer and not this cam rip.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Time for my favourite superhero to reclaim his rightful throne.



I agree with this statement and increase it by the power of one thousand exploding suns.

First the King of Monsters, Godzilla, is making his comeback, and now the King of Heroes.

Supes is gonna curbstomp the shit out of everyone next year.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Elysium will curbstomp everything next year.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 15, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I haven't been this eager for a movie in a long time.
> 
> Time for my favourite superhero to reclaim his rightful throne.
> 
> And yes, DAT soundtrack son.





Detective said:


> I agree with this statement and increase it by the power of one thousand exploding suns.
> 
> First the King of Monsters, Godzilla, is making his comeback, and now the King of Heroes.
> 
> Supes is gonna curbstomp the shit out of everyone next year.


fucking seconded.

the teaser was better than I expected. it was fucking glorious.


----------



## Calgar (Jul 15, 2012)

Every link I've seen is dead, anyone got a working one?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2012)

Teaser Trailer

bahahaha


----------



## Thefirst. (Jul 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks extremely generic/got to stand out from the norm and draw attention to myself.



Awesome stuff cant wait for 2013.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm still holding my breath because reviews say it looks like Batman Begins which is too dark for me. But score sounds awesome and definitely Zimmer.

I really can't wait to see my hero on big screen


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks like Batman Begins; but it's not that dark ^^

At least from the teaser trailer ^^

But then again two cast members compared the tonality of the entire film to _The Dark Knight_ :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonder if this Supes will remember he has super speed and cold breath then utilize them?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 15, 2012)

This movie lacks batman


----------



## Glued (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> It looks like Batman Begins; but it's not that dark ^^
> 
> At least from the teaser trailer ^^
> 
> *But then again two cast members compared the tonality of the entire film to The Dark Knight :WOW*



Please, no. Just no.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 15, 2012)

trailer looks good


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

I really liked the footage. Fucking excited for Supes, hopefully he won't be an emo dick in the film.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Please, no. Just no.



It's been stated lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

It wouldn't suit Superman at all. WB are retarded.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Ennoea; you cant expect Metropolis and elsewhere to be a land of hugs and kisses; it's a dangerous place, especially with Zod and Faora entering, but Superman himself obviously won't be dark; but if you've seen the teaser you'll know that it's already suited.

On another note, Superman in handcuffs was like OMG COOOOL :WOW


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 15, 2012)

I actually liked Superman Returns. lol


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

_*uncomfortable silence*_


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Superman Returns...now that's a movie that I would gladly never watch again.


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 15, 2012)

He reminded of Reeves although LL was bloody miscast.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Goob I actually bought it on DVD when it came out (dont ask why); but you've reminded me about it's existance. Frisbee out the window seems like a beautiful sendoff :3


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2012)

damuttz01 said:


> I actually liked Superman Returns. lol


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> Goob I actually bought it on DVD when it came out (dont ask why); but you've reminded me about it's existance. Frisbee out the window seems like a beautiful sendoff :3



I think that the only part of it that I liked was at the end when Superman lifted up all that kryptonite and that's only because I such those kinds of feats.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2012)

Teaser got me excited, and I hate supes.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that the only part of it that I liked was at the end when Superman lifted up all that kryptonite and that's only because I such those kinds of feats.



Exactly ;(

The only remotely good parts were the opening, the plane scene and the Kryptonite continent lifting.

The entire MoS teaser trailer's better than the entire film :WOW


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't remember the opening or the plane scene.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> The only remotely good parts were the opening, the plane scene and the Kryptonite continent lifting.



Kevin Spacey's performance as Lex


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 15, 2012)

I loved this scene though:


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

@James Bond

Hmm not sure because I liked Hackman's performance.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> @James Bond
> 
> Hmm not sure because I liked Hackman's performance.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL ^^

But we finally have it, a realistic Superman :WOW


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]





I just hope that Zod is awesome here.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> But we finally have it, a realistic Superman :WOW



Nothing about Superman is realistic :/


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2012)

The movie looks like is going to be really physical. But the first hour will probably be origins. I also think it will be quite long.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Nothing about Superman is realistic :/



Go on Youtube and watch _'The Science of Superman'_ :3


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate when people claim superman isn't relatable or is unrealistic. Nobody ever seems to say that for other superheroes.

He is no more unrealistic than Batman and is just as relatable as Batman can be.

You don't find a superhero relatable by what they can or can't do in terms of superpowers. What a stupid thing to say. You find superheroes relatable through what drives them and the choices they make.

And from the little we heard and saw, the film looks great so far.

I especially liked the voice-over lines from Jonathan? Or Jor-El maybe?

I was thinking that he needs a villiain he can fight against fore a visualy interesting movie, but realized it would be better for a villain he can have a conflicting idealogy with. So Zod does fit, even though we've seen him before. More so than Doomsday or somesort of monster.

I hope they will use Brainiac next movie. I wouldn't mind Lex in the next one too. As long as it isn't JUST Lex. I wouldn't mind if he showed up in this movie either.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sick of that too, esp the arguments that he's boring.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't like Superman Returns but I liked Brandon Routh  Come at me bro.



Bart said:


> It looks like Batman Begins; but it's not that dark ^^
> 
> At least from the teaser trailer ^^
> 
> *But then again two cast members compared the tonality of the entire film to The Dark Knight *:WOW



Well, Bart...I really don't think Batman tone is right for Superman. I'm still holding my judgements but I won't like it if it turns out something like that.



tari101190 said:


> I hate when people claim superman isn't relatable or is unrealistic. Nobody ever seems to say that for other superheroes.
> 
> He is no more unrealistic than Batman and is just as relatable as Batman can be.
> 
> ...



I actually want Doomsday to be some sort of Bane to him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

They've announced a Remake of Bambi but with the realistic tone of Dark Knight. We don't want that fake shit, we want the reality of the life of an orphaned Deer.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2012)

Whoever wants a REALISTIC take on Superman is silly and probably doesn't read any of the comics but just thinks anything is better when it's more "realer and grittier and darker"


----------



## TSC (Jul 15, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I didn't like Superman Returns but I liked Brandon Routh  Come at me bro.



No I agree with you too. While the movie itself was shit, I do think they did pick good choice of Brandon Roth as Clark Kent/Supes. I find he has the look of Clark Kent down perfectly and can do good acting of Clark.

I also think Kevin Spacey would made a great Lex too. Had they gone the route of making him a corporate mogul like in the Animated series, he would of come off so much better.


As for this Superman, anyone got link to much clearer and close up of the trailer? the one tari101190 post was way too small and off to side for me to make a good look and judgement of.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Well, Bart...I really don't think Batman tone is right for Superman. I'm still holding my judgements but I won't like it if it turns out something like that.



Hmm, I agree; but Superman won't be dark and that's the most important thing - he's a beacon of light as Batman is, but you have to realise that this film confirms to earth that they are not alone in the Universe, and I really don't see how that could not incur some form of darkness and grittiness.



Parallax said:


> Whoever wants a REALISTIC take on Superman is silly and probably doesn't read any of the comics but just thinks anything is better when it's more "realer and grittier and darker"



What? ;S

Doesn't read any comics? 

Real, grittier and dark? Well those are the key words that have been used to describe Man of Steel in general.

Superman is a very serious character; and why shouldn't he be? Which is why we'll be learning about the struggle Clark faces, among other things etc; a strong sense of verisimilitude, instead of camp humour etc.

It's already been suggested that a person like Superman could conceivably exist _*points to The Science of Superman*_ or at least justification for his existance; and realism and truth aren't so different from one another :WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2012)

Detailed teaser trailer description:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> It opens with a wheat field on a farm.
> We then see a toy wagon flipped over in the grass.
> 
> A butterfly on the chain of a swing, it flutters its wings.
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2012)

TSC said:


> No I agree with you too. While the movie itself was shit, I do think they did pick good choice of Brandon Roth as Clark Kent/Supes. I find he has the look of Clark Kent down perfectly and can do good acting of Clark.
> 
> I also think Kevin Spacey would made a great Lex too. Had they gone the route of making him a corporate mogul like in the Animated series, he would of come off so much better.



Such waste of casting 



Ennoea said:


> They've announced a Remake of Bambi but with the realistic tone of Dark Knight. We don't want that fake shit, we want the reality of the life of an orphaned Deer.



Beautiful  Don't forget Harry Potter  



Bart said:


> Hmm, I agree; but Superman won't be dark and that's the most important thing - he's a beacon of light as Batman is, but you have to realise that this film confirms to earth that they are not alone in the Universe, and I really don't see how that could not incur some form of darkness and grittiness.



I love the tone of trailer so far just, TDK is not a very good comparison for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

> but just thinks anything is better when it's more "realer and grittier and darker"



It won't be good until I see grit on Superman's face.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I love the tone of trailer so far just, TDK is not a very good comparison for me.



Well yeah perhaps _TDK_ is a bad comparison for the trailer atleast as it seems to be very _Batman Begins-ish _ :3

P.S. Thanks tari101190 :WOW


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2012)

Superman is a serious character

but that doesn't translate or mean Darker and Grittier


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Superman is a serious character
> 
> but that doesn't translate or mean Darker and Grittier



I replied to you on the last page 

But I guess you saw it; but how wouldn't the revelation of there being other beings from outside Earth and two of those beings waging war upon Earth not incur some form of dark and gritty nature?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2012)

God I hate the words _Darker _and _Grittier_. I just want to strangle people that use them.

Ofcourse the story is going to be serious and realistic.

Serious and realistic just means that the story is set in a world where things make sense and reactions are similar to how we would react to the same things. Doesn't matter if sci-fi or fantasy. As long as the happeneings and reactions are responded to in a believable way, then it can be called serious and realstic.

If it wasn't serious or realistic, it would be comedic or campy. Like the original Superman films, the original spider-man trilogy, the original batman films were all largely campy, comic-booky, or comedic. With splashes of seriousness just to make it more cinematic or beareable I guess.

I dunno what people expect darker and grittier to mean.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Aww haha :3

Well maybe realistic or serious would be the best words? As far as tonality gones ~

But when I saw that trailer I was like why couldn't Superman not exist in Nolan's univese; but most importantly it confirmed to me that I doubt they'll introduce other superheroes the MoS film's, due to that very serious tone.

I mean meshing together Cavill's Superman with Reynolds' Green Lantern?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think they could all work in the same film. Green Lantern wasn't too overly goofy. Not talking about the film as a whole, which I hated. But I do think they could work together if directed well enough. The Green Lantern film would just seem a bit out of place. A more serious sequel would be needed to rectify that I guess. But to be honest, I wouldn't mind if they kept Ryan Reynolds and the film as canon as long as a sequel(s) fixed all of the previous films mistakes. But they can recast if they want. It would just sem easier to keep what theyhave and fix it rather than starting again.

I could see Bale's Batman fitting too. But I would like if his films were stand alone films. I just wouldn't mind if they used him for JL as long as every character was on the same wavelength for their sequels.

It just all depends on the direction I guess.

I also think they could go straight into Justice League. They don't need individual films, they can do that after. I don't want more superhero origin films. Justice League can introduce us to everyone without having to show their individual origins. Release like canon animated shorts for their origins as build up to a JL film if they want.

It would help them stand apart from Marvel too. Introduce us to the movies superheroes by saying that superheroes already exist. 

To be honest I already wrote EXACTLY how I would do a JL film. It could work with with or without the existing DC movies being connected or not without changes having to be made.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Ooooo :3

Well the tone was vastly different; but I really don't want to speak too much about a JLA film, but I still feel that Nolan wouldn't really want Superman interacting with other superheroes, as he gave a pretty solid explanation.

But I guess stand alone; but then if such was a thing then all for World's Finest ~

Oooooo :WOW


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly ;(
> 
> The only remotely good parts were the opening, the plane scene and the Kryptonite continent lifting.


i feel the same about those scenes.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2012)

damuttz01 said:


> I loved this scene though:



This was the best scene of Returns


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

So guys/girls, is Amy Adams a good casting choice as Lois?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2012)

Completely agree with Tari about a Justice League film.

If they end up doing a Green Lantern sequel, they definitely need to introduce John Stewart (played by Idris Elba, of course) and do the big Sinestro heel turn.




Eternal Goob said:


> So guys/girls, is Amy Adams a good casting choice as Lois?



Amy Adams is like one of the best actresses in Hollywood right now IMO, so yes.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

Chiwetel Ejiofor would be the most perfect choice for John Stewart :3

Elba's already been a part of two Marvel-based films, mind you.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 15, 2012)

Bart said:


> Chiwetel Ejiofor would be the most perfect choice for John Stewart :3



Ejiofor's a really, really good actor. I just think Elba was basically made to play John Stewart.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2012)

Nope, chiwetel as Black panther please.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Ejiofor's a really, really good actor. I just think Elba was basically made to play John Stewart.



Definitely, more than good :3

Hmm perhaps but still I doubt that he'd be involved given his role in the MCU (cant believe I said it).



Vault said:


> Nope, chiwetel as Black panther please.



No thank you :3

Plus you need to add a bit of red to the colour of that shirt in your ava


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2012)

So whos going to play T'challa? Tyler Perry? 

His.still a Chelsea legend.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

Amy Adams is okay, as long as she's somewhat charismatic she'll do fine. Anyone is better than the boring damp squib that is Bosworth.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone is better than the boring damp squib that is Bosworth.



What about Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

I meant actresses, not pieces of wood.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2012)

Enno that's hilarious, I chuckled.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

She can act...


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She can act...


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Now now, don't be silly.  Her acting may suck most of the time but it still is acting.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

*Bane:* _Mr. Kent. _


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 16, 2012)

it's a bird, it's a plane... it's a guy that looks nothing like Superman


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What about Kristen Stewart?



I am sorry Lois Lane is suppose to be attractive. Try again, Thank you.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am sorry Lois Lane is suppose to be attractive. Try again, Thank you.



Some would consider Stewart to be attractive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Some would consider Stewart to be attractive.



I believe we call those people visually impaired .


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am sorry Lois Lane is suppose to be attractive. Try again, Thank you.


well, Margot Kidder wasn't attractive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> well, Margot Kidder wasn't attractive.



You kidding in the 70s she was a 9 .


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> it's a bird, it's a plane... it's a guy that looks nothing like Superman



Are you like an Avengers fan or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2012)

He's a buffed up White guy, that's Superman. Now if he was Black then you'd have a complaint.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> well, Margot Kidder wasn't attractive.


confirmed for troll


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think she was all that.

there hasn't ever really been a really good looking Lois Lane


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

'Man of Steel' appears to be the most underwhelming panel from Comic Con right next to 'Total Recall.'

I get the feeling this film is going to suck hard.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh dear Tetra ...


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't think she was all that.
> 
> there hasn't ever really been a really good looking Lois Lane



Erica Durance and Teri Hatcher don't exist?!!!

Also, if I were a cartoon, I'd totally make a move on Superman TAS's Lois.


----------



## TSC (Jul 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am sorry Lois Lane is suppose to be attractive. Try again, Thank you.



Nothing beats the animated series Lois Lane. HHHHRRRNNNNGGGGG


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Man of Steel' appears to be the most underwhelming panel from Comic Con right next to 'Total Recall.'
> 
> I get the feeling this film is going to suck hard.



It probably will suck, WB not liking the first cut further supports this notion.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 16, 2012)

So I guess that insane appluase at the conclusion of the trailer was edited in?


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone was paid to applause at the end.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

Goob that whole thing with WB not liking the first cut wasn't confirmed at all; just a rumour.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess I will have to find a new section when Nolan stop directing/producing movies because the popular kids will go crazy or just fade into the darkness .


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Bart said:


> Goob that whole thing with WB not liking the first cut wasn't confirmed at all; just a rumour.



True but I can believe such a rumor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> True but I can believe such a rumor.



You would believe anything.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

I am a gullible fool.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2012)

You're both gullible fools

Whereas I'm the ungullible unfool :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 16, 2012)

Bart said:


> You're both gullible fools
> 
> Whereas I'm the ungullible unfool :WOW



You believe I would stay but i didn't .


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny. Apparently The Rock wants to play Lobo.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure if I would like that, Rock playing Lobo, but it could be worse.


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

The Rock as Lobo?


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You believe I would stay but i didn't .







Perverted King said:


> Funny. Apparently The Rock wants to play Lobo.





Eternal Goob said:


> Not sure if I would like that, Rock playing Lobo, but it could be worse.





Federer said:


> The Rock as Lobo?



He's in the running; nothing about him getting the part, as there's obviously a lot of candidates. Personally; as far as acting goes I would offer the part to _Joe Manganiello_ or _Javier Bardem_.

The likes of JDM is a bit too predictable, hence I doubt he'll get the part :WOW


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2012)

Im with Joe.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome ^^

Well he's a pretty good actor; compared to most who can't even act, which is why I'm still baffled by RR in GL; they need to stick to the Donner-esque style which Nolan has used


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Awesome ^^
> 
> Well he's a pretty good actor; compared to most who can't even act, which is why I'm still baffled by RR in GL; they need to stick to the Donner-esque style which Nolan has used



What donnoresque style, choosing good actors?

And there were many things wrong with GL, RR wasn't really one of them. But honestly the Rock isn't a bad actor. Well he's not a good actor, but imo he's a FUN actor. He's not really right for Lobo though.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What donnoresque style, choosing good actors?
> 
> And there were many things wrong with GL, RR wasn't really one of them. But honestly the Rock isn't a bad actor. Well he's not a good actor, but imo he's a FUN actor. He's not really right for Lobo though.



Yep; choosing good actors :3

A style that's been taken to _Man of Steel_ on the part of Nolan ~

Well RR was essentially playing RR, not to mention the story was awfully painful, the screenplay, the editing, etc, I could go on. The Rock isn't a bad actor, but there are better actors.

And I agree :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> Yep; choosing good actors :3
> 
> A style that's been taken to _Man of Steel_ on the part of Nolan ~



I really doubt that "good casting" is attributed to Nolan. Not saying he doesn't have input, but I'm gonna say the casting director is more responsible for that.



> Well RR was essentially playing RR, not to mention the story was awfully painful, the screenplay, the editing, etc, I could go on. The Rock isn't a bad actor, but there are better actors.
> 
> And I agree :WOW



True, he was basically playing RR, but honestly for a young Hal Jordan that isn't that far off. You could say the same thing about RDJ with Iron Man, he's basically just playing himself, but it works. But yes, a majority of that movie was garbage.

If the rock is going to play a superhero I'd want him to be hammy and over the top. If lobo weren't so gruff / bikerish I think it'd be a good fit. 

If it weren't for the appearance I'd think the Rock would be perfect for Booster Gold.


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2012)

The Rock always is best when he is not to be taken serious. I love most of his movies (but i have never seen one of his family comedies) because he is so crazy over the top and you can clearly see he is having fun.

That said he doesnt fit Lobo at all for exactly that reason.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really doubt that "good casting" is attributed to Nolan. Not saying he doesn't have input, but I'm gonna say the casting director is more responsible for that.



Well apart from the fact Nolan's name would have had an input in several actors appearing, I should think, there's this; but I do think he's had an influence somewhat and given what he spoke about the casting of Superman in general; I mean I don't need to show you the difference between the casting in the Dark Knight Trilogy and Man of Steel compared to Green Lantern :3



Whip Whirlwind said:


> True, he was basically playing RR, but honestly for a young Hal Jordan that isn't that far off. You could say the same thing about RDJ with Iron Man, he's basically just playing himself, but it works. But yes, a majority of that movie was garbage.
> 
> If the rock is going to play a superhero I'd want him to be hammy and over the top. If lobo weren't so gruff / bikerish I think it'd be a good fit.
> 
> If it weren't for the appearance I'd think the Rock would be perfect for Booster Gold.



Exactly and hmm well you've got a point there haha ;D



Slice said:


> The Rock always is best when he is not to be taken serious. I love most of his movies (but i have never seen one of his family comedies) because he is so crazy over the top and you can clearly see he is having fun.



That said he doesnt fit Lobo at all for exactly that reason.[/QUOTE]

Exactly :3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Federer (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope there is no kryptonite in this movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I hate Kryptonite.

Well it can be in it, just as long as it isn't used in a fight as an excuse to de-power him.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

It will be in the movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 19, 2012)

The man of steel rises


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> The man of steel rises



The Dark Knight of Steel .


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Dark Knight of Steel .


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thor's sequel will be Thor 2: The Dark World, so:

Man of Steel 2: The Bizarro World


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 19, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Thor's sequel will be Thor 2: The Dark World, so:
> 
> *Man of Steel 2: The Bizarro World*



That sounds like a terrible idea and I would not want to see that.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 19, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah I hate Kryptonite.
> 
> Well it can be in it, just as long as it isn't used in a fight as an excuse to de-power him.


probably no K since he is fighting fellow Kryptonians.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I hope there is no kryptonite in this movie.


This is a major step in the right direction.  I will also hope for no kryptonite.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

The god damn trailer shown before The Dark Knight Rises was too short.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The god damn trailer shown before The Dark Knight Rises was too short.



Was it epic?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

It was pretty meh to me.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah. I have a youtube rip but I'm not even going to post it. it's not worth it.

it's just Superman pretending to be a bum and then flying into the sky. that's it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The god damn trailer shown before The Dark Knight Rises was too short.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAmNLMqCvcE[/YOUTUBE]

OMFG THEY USED ON OF HOWARD SHORE'S THEMES FROM THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING; OMFG WOW - The scene after the Mines of Moria to be exact; just wow :WOW


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2012)

The voice-over is nice but nothing special. The teaser shown at San Diego Comic con was far more impressive, I can't wait to see that one in high quality.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> The voice-over is nice but nothing special. The teaser shown at San Diego Comic con was far more impressive, I can't wait to see that one in high quality.



There are two different teasers; the Australian one is the one with the Jor-El voicevoice and the US one is with Jonathan Kent's.

This trailer was far better than the one at Comic-Con in my opinion; becuase it showed less and was accompanied by Howard Shore's amazing score, not to mention it's structure is pretty much identical to Batman Begins' teaser in that you don't know it's a Superman/Batman film till the last few seconds.

The brilliance in this trailer is the fact it's emensely poignant.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2012)

It showed less because it's a teaser and not an actual trailer. As far as hype goes, I think the footage displayed at comic con offered a very good first impression, it did well at appeasing most concerns among fans.


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2012)

Well yeah; exactly :3

Showing too much would be pointless and I agree ~


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

*Jor-El:* _"You will give the people an ideal to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the sun. In time you will help them accomplish wonders."_


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

I really liked the trailer, cautiously optimistic about where this is going. It looks like they are pulling from all the right things.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

The official teaser trailer online's now :3


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2012)

If this film is horrible Snyder will get blamed, if it's amazing, Nolan will get the praise..


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6jKWJZsjm5U[/YOUTUBE]

I really want to believe that this movie will end up being awesome.  I did like the music for this trailer.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2012)

I really hope this one succeeds.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

*Teaser Trailer with Jor-El's voiceover*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zld8i2mRxb0[/YOUTUBE]

@Vault
Probably right there


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope they go over the difference between doing good because it's what you were told vs doing good because its in your nature. To me this is one of Superman's main dilemma, even though I don't follow superman all that much.


----------



## Federer (Jul 21, 2012)

No more Harry Potter, no more Batman.....


Let's see whether Superdouche can become a massive hit for WB.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> I really hope this one succeeds.



Although the Comic-Con trailer had more action and flashiness, this was the perfect teaser trailer. It matches the essential combination of what Superman is, a simple man who can do extraordinary things, always trying to do the right thing and inspire others along the way. Some people didn't like the fact that one scene showed Clark trying to hitch a ride, but this will mostly be part of a period in the film where he is trying to define his humanity, and not just get by on his powers.

The teaser got straight to the point. Inspire Hope through Pa Kent and Jor-El's words, show the man behind the cape, before he put it on, Clark, and then that amazing imagery of him rising into the atmosphere with a sound barrier breaking BOOM.

Amazing.

Can't wait till my favourite super hero of all time returns next summer.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

What _Detective_ said :3

Exactly like the second teaser from _Batman Begins_; where you don't know what the trailer about until the last few seconds - utterly amazing.

Coupled with the amazing score from _Howard Shore_ of course :WOW


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

Man i'm glad we got the Crowe teaser here the Costner voice over is bland as fuck.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

Costner's voiceover is actually pretty amazing still :3


----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2012)

each to their own, it's painfully dull but i suppose thats a given considering it's Costner.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2012)

Crowe's teaser is miles better. 

And I loved one youtube comment saying Terrence Malick's Superman. Hahaha


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

I saw that same kind of comment made on Yahoo.


----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2012)

I've seen this trailer twice now in the cinema, and I'm not a big Superman fan but when I saw it I knew this was going to be something different. The LOTR soundtrack worked well, and I hope it's a great film, for Superman's sake.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks promising so far


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 21, 2012)

My.Money.Take!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2012)

Liked it. As well the choice of music for it, it was that track from The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring when Gandalf "died" and everyone mourned him. I recognized it and it fitted the teaser.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2012)

Great teaser and TLOR tracked worked very well.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

What a pretty terrible trailer. Music was unoriginal and it was so incredibly vague that I have no clue what the movie is about. (I do, but if I were to be walking to the genre I wouldn't be interested.) Was it a Deadliest Catch trailer? Or was it a Meet the Hutterites trailer? I JUST DON'T KNOW!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> What a pretty terrible trailer. Music was unoriginal and it was so incredibly vague that I have no clue what the movie is about. (I do, but if I were to be walking to the genre I wouldn't be interested.) Was it a Deadliest Catch trailer? Or was it a Meet the Hutterites trailer? I JUST DON'T KNOW!



That is because it is not a trailer, it was a *tease*r, secondly the movie is still in production so its original score is not even finish yet. The more you know .


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2012)

There is already a thread about this film exactly 2 threads below this one at the time of my post.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> That is because it is not a trailer, it was a *tease*r, secondly the movie is still in production so its original score is not even finish yet. The more you know .



Fuck all that! It was terrible.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> What a pretty terrible trailer. Music was unoriginal and it was so incredibly vague that I have no clue what the movie is about. (I do, but if I were to be walking to the genre I wouldn't be interested.) Was it a Deadliest Catch trailer? Or was it a Meet the Hutterites trailer? I JUST DON'T KNOW!



LolTeaser.

And ya' know, the words that said "Man of Steel" and the fact that Superman is such a staple character (not only in America) that you'd have to have lived your entire life under a rock to not know who Superman is


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Classic MajorThor.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 21, 2012)

Please let this turn out to be the Superman movie we've always wanted 

The teaser was epic. Simple yet classy and so very righteous


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Classic MajorThor.



It's not a reaction he can control. Superman is basically most natural opponent to his favourite superhero, Thor, so he must actively hate anything Superman related on principle. It's like a character rivalry.

I wonder what MT would do once he reads my declaration that my username before Detective was..... Superman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's not a reaction he can control. Superman is basically most natural *opponent* to his favourite superhero, Thor, so he must actively hate anything Superman related on principle. It's like a character rivalry.
> 
> I wonder what MT would do once he reads my declaration that my username before Detective was..... Superman.



You make it sound like Thor can hold his own against Supes Detective .


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You make it sound like Thor can hold his own against Supes Detective .



He can't, obviously. But I was just expressing what fans of Thor believe. The keyword being _believe_.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2012)

When will they ever make a Kingdom Come Supes?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2012)

Calling it a horrible teaser is being too kind. It looks fucking abysmal. You can see Nolan's fingerprints stamped all over this inevitable piece of trash. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear that Nolan was directing this. I guess WB didn't want Snyder bringing his trademark visual style to this brand, eh? Also, that font is incredibly stupid... makes it look like Batman 4.

Can't wait to see how this mess of an adaption turns out. 

"Grounding" Superman for "realism" purposes is by far one of the dumbest things you can do to the character. I bet this turns out just as bad, if not worse, than 'Superman Returns.'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

I do not know how they can make this movie realistic unless Clark is a patient at an Asylum undergoing a lobotomy   .


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Calling it a horrible teaser is being too kind. It looks fucking abysmal. You can see Nolan's fingerprints stamped all over this inevitable piece of trash. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear that Nolan was directing this. I guess WB didn't want Snyder bringing his trademark visual style to this brand, eh? Also, that font is incredibly stupid... makes it look like Batman 4.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this mess of an adaption turns out.
> 
> "Grounding" Superman for "realism" purposes is by far one of the dumbest things you can do to the character. I bet this turns out just as bad, if not worse, than 'Superman Returns.'



No one can say you're not consistent

It's a visual style that sure looks better than GL did and might suit DC characters in general more than the 'marvel' look. I think if you're going to make superman live action at all, you're already trying for something a bit more 'realistic' than is traditional for the character. 

Snyder worries me but the teaser didn't.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's not a reaction he can control. Superman is basically most natural opponent to his favourite superhero, Thor, so he must actively hate anything Superman related on principle. It's like a character rivalry.
> 
> I wonder what MT would do once he reads my declaration that my username before Detective was..... Superman.



You...

....sonuvabitch!

You were cool once.

Once.


P.S. Shaddup, "Danger."



EDIT: And for the record, Supes WAS my fav superhero next to Hulk...Until I found out he was a filthy goddamn Jewe.


----------



## TSC (Jul 21, 2012)

someone post the one from San diago comiccon. Is there a HD video of it out yet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> You...
> 
> ....sonuvabitch!
> 
> ...



I dont know what exactly is a Jewe, sounds similar to Jew but how does it feel to have Supes kicking Thor ass knowing he is that ?


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I dont know what exactly is a Jewe, sounds similar to Jew but how does it feel to have Supes kicking Thor ass knowing he is that ?



Asgardian Master-Race  >> Kryptonian Jewe Race.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

not bad of a teaser


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope this will be a successful reboot. Loved the soundtrack used on the teaser trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Asgardian Master-Race  >> Kryptonian Jewe Race.



Keep telling yourself that maybe on day you will believe it .


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm thinking that at the very least this movie will make $400 million in the US.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Keep telling yourself that maybe on day you will believe it .



Yer just mad that your jewe hero is lame compared to my Asgardian hero. Isn't that right Freeman?


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2012)

Thor is pretty equal to Supes, at least with his hammer.

Rune King Thor is above Supes, but is still below Golden Armor Superman.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

Cosmic Armor "Superman" is pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

^^^^ Well he maybe equal with post crisis Supes with his hammer .




MajorThor said:


> Yer just mad that your jewe hero is lame compared to my* Asgardian hero*. Isn't that right Freeman?



 Sounds like some fungus.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Thor is pretty equal to Supes, at least with his hammer.
> 
> Rune King Thor is above Supes, but is still below Golden Armor Superman.



Proof that he's a filthy jewe. He looks like a goddamn mannora.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Thor is pretty equal to Supes, at least with his hammer.
> 
> Rune King Thor is above Supes, but is still below Golden Armor Superman.



Indeed, Superman 1M is a beast. But Rune King Thor would also be below SMP, which is an animal of a totally different variety.

*P.S:* The following is a comeback line that Thor can never come back from....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Proof that he's a filthy jewe. He looks like a goddamn mannora.



At least Supes moved out his dad house and is living with his chikita .


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> At least Supes moved out his dad house and is living with his chikita .



Supes was sent to earth, like fucking Moses. Meanwhile Krypton was baked by the red sun like a goddamn gas chamber.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Cosmic Armor "Superman" is pretty damn powerful.



I don't even count that as Supes, because if I recall it took a bunch of Supermen of the multiverse to power it, and was built by the Monitors.

But yeah, being the size of the multiverse is pretty hax.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Indeed, Superman 1M is a beast. But Rune King Thor would also be below SMP, which is an animal of a totally different variety.
> 
> *P.S:* The following is a comeback line that Thor can never come back from....



If I neg you just this one time, will you get mad?


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Golden Armor Superman + Thought Robot + Sword of Superman = OH LAWD


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol Sword of Superman.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol Sword of Superman.



I missed you Goob, you're one of the good ones.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Supes was sent to earth, like fucking Moses. Meanwhile Krypton was baked by the red sun like a goddamn gas chamber.



Yet his entire comic doesnt consist of him crying like a bitch over his evil brother Loki who is constantly trying to kill him. While pushing away every woman he encounters because he doesnt like women.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Thor is a pagan, Supes is a Moses and Jesus archetype.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> If I neg you just this one time, will you get mad?



If you could, can you imagine the verbally creative hell I would unleash as a lulzy comeback for this betrayal of the BroFist pact of 2010 that I had you sign when I made the Mods create the  as a symbol of hope for what I stand for on these forums. A Bro can never go against another Bro, Bro.

Honestly in the 8 years I've been on NF, I've only been negged twice, the 2nd time happening 8 days ago, when I created the hilariously fun Dinosaur Doggy Style thread in the Cafe, which one user by the ironic name of impersonal, took seriously.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't tempt me, Detective.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

So tempted.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't tempt me, Detective.



I would fire all my forward batteries at you, if you do .


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> If you could, can you imagine the verbally creative hell I would unleash as a lulzy comeback for this betrayal of the BroFist pact of 2010 that I had you sign when I made the Mods create the  as a symbol of hope for what I stand for on these forums. A Bro can never go against another Bro, Bro.
> 
> Honestly in the 8 years I've been on NF, I've only been negged twice, the 2nd time happening 8 days ago, when I created the hilariously fun Dinosaur Doggy Style thread in the Cafe, which one user by the ironic name of impersonal, took seriously.



I've been negged so many times it's not even funny dude. Apparently I'm a racist misogynist, who knew?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I've been negged so many times it's not even funny dude. Apparently I'm a racist *misogynist*, who knew?



I believe it , just like Thor you hate what you dont have


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I've been negged so many times it's not even funny dude. Apparently I'm a racist misogynist, who knew?



No matter what your intention was, when posting online, take everything with an ounce of salt. In the end, this is all just an accumulation of bandwidth that will not last the test of time. Just use the net as a way of refining your thoughts, in order to better express yourself overall. After a while, you'll notice you can literally interpret the context of what a person is trying to say, both online and in real life, no matter how vague it seems. Essentially, just learn from your experiences.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 22, 2012)

Will DC finally make a successful non-Batman movie? And the Batman movies are DC in the loosest sense, as they do not take place in a series continuity/universe (unlike nearly all of the Marvel films) and have little connection to the franchise as a whole. Green Lantern was DC films attempt at making a successful overall film franchise and it failed miserably.

Snyder can make good shit if he has good source material. Despite the criticism it gets, I greatly enjoyed the Watchmen film. 300 however was idiotic, but then again so was the source.

I just hope Superman throws a punch in this one, which he didn't do in the entire Superman Returns film.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> I just hope Superman throws a punch in this one, which he didn't do in the entire Superman Returns film.



I don't think that we have anything to worry about regarding this, he will be facing a fellow Kryptonian in this movie.  Everyone involved in this movie would be brain dead if Superman didn't throw a punch in this movie especially since he likely will be taking a beating from said Kryptonian.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

As a Superman fan since childhood, and until the day I expire, I have always had the wish that one day I could see the following enactment represented on the big screen. Imagine the following scenario:

Supes is getting thrashed by a villain who isn't pulling punches. And the world is watching. He takes off into space for an unknown reason, but it looks like he is escaping from death, while the Earth surrenders. The film audience knows this isn't true of his character, but the villain taunts this to the people in the movie, and a sliver of doubt starts to creep in.

Except he's not retreating or trying to save his life. But going straight for one place in particular. To dip himself into the Sun and come out the other side powered up like a motherfucking Energizer Krypton Battery, that will take a U-Turn back to Earth at Mach speeds that are incalculable, and deliver the world's greatest beat down. Ending with the uppercut from hell.

*P.S:* As I am writing this, I have already calculated the odds that a Hollywood writer will most likely swipe this idea, robbing me of untold royalties.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> Except he's not retreating or trying to save his life. But going straight for one place in particular. To dip himself into the Sun and come out the other side powered up like a motherfucking Energizer Krypton Battery, that will take a U-Turn back to Earth at Mach speeds that are incalculable, and deliver the world's greatest beat down. Ending with the uppercut from hell.



I don't really like this idea, it's too much like a cheap power-up for me to truly like. 

Yeah, Superman can do it but I've never liked it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Better than turning back time. Do it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Better than turning back time. Do it.



Like you matters, you dont know nothing about Pre-crisis Supes and his fly so fast reverse time powers.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't really like this idea, it's too much like a cheap power-up for me to truly like.
> 
> Yeah, Superman can do it but I've never liked it.



That's the thing about Superman though. He is essentially the only one holding himself back. Whether with not just Sun dipping himself and proceeding to curbstomp the enemy, or simply placing a mental block not to pass a certain level of power, because of the consequences. 

People can talk all they want about the Kryptonite weakness(i.e Batman carrying around the ring), but there is nothing stopping this guy from babyshaking the opponent so fast that they don't see it coming, or just sniping from a distance with the laser vision.

I honestly hope this new installment of the series becomes a Trilogy, that builds up to a villain that is on another level altogether, and Supes has a Sundip scene. As you mentioned, it's not outside the realm of possibility, because he has it in him to do it, he just hasn't yet.

P.S: On an entirely different note, by the time MoS is released, I am confident that Supes' overall powerscale will make the Avengers strength levels look miniscule.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't give a ck what he can do in the comics, his ability to turn back time at his whim in the movies with no negative repercussions is dumb.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't give a ck what he can do in the comics, his ability to turn back time at his whim in the movies with no negative repercussions is dumb.



Stunna, my friend, I'm happy that you stated you will not take his comic feats into consideration, because the fact that there are versions of him that can punch through dimensions to kidnap reality altering opponents, and also versions that can survive universe ending attacks, will most likely tip you over the scale enough that you will be Carlton Banks'ing the remainder of your posts in this particular thread.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> That's the thing about Superman though. He is essentially the only one holding himself back. Whether with not just Sun dipping himself and proceeding to curbstomp the enemy, or simply placing a mental block not to pass a certain level of power, because of the consequences.



Yeah, I'm really hping that Superman goes all out in this movie.  



> P.S: On an entirely different note, by the time MoS is released, I am confident that Supes' overall powerscale will make the Avengers strength levels look miniscule.



Seems reasonable.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

We all want a Superman who doesn't hold back.




Except for pussies. ck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

The World said:


> We all want a Superman who doesn't hold back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This man knows what up, Stunna put on your eyepatch and get the ck out.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

It's stupid if the main character can reverse time whenever he wants. There's no tension because anytime things get in a pinch he can just hit the reset button. 



As he does. Twice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's stupid if the main character can reverse time whenever he wants. There's no tension because anytime things get in a pinch he can just hit the reset button.
> 
> 
> 
> As he does. Twice.



Theres always consequences for altering the timeline just because they didnt elaborate on it in the first Supes movie .


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's stupid if the main character can reverse time whenever he wants. There's no tension because anytime things get in a pinch he can just hit the reset button.
> 
> 
> 
> As he does. Twice.



This phenomenon was known as Superdickery back in the day. You know the concept of Wolverine having a Jobber Aura? Which enables him to get out of situations that he normally shouldn't, against stronger opponents? He's actually borrowing Superman's swagger from the Golden and Silver ages of Comics/Film.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Remind me then, what were the consequences of his time travel, Huey?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's stupid if the main character can reverse time whenever he wants. There's no tension because anytime things get in a pinch he can just hit the reset button.
> 
> 
> 
> As he does. Twice.



Don't be silly, I'm sure that there are characters that wouldn't care if Superman went back in time.  They would still kick his as no matter how many times he goes back into the past or how far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Remind me then, what were the consequences of his time travel, Huey?



See what happens when Barry Allen  went back in time to save his mom.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

No, I'm talking about in the movies, not the comics. I don't care what they do in the comics, but in the movies it's stupid. :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No, I'm talking about in the movies, not the comics. I don't care what they do in the comics, but in the movies it's stupid. :|



Like I said it was in the 70s what you expect from a superhero movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Obviously not time travel. I don't know what makes you think the decade of it's release makes a difference.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No, I'm talking about in the movies, not the comics. I don't care what they do in the comics, but in the movies it's stupid. :|



I don't think that anyone denies that it was a terrible thing to do in the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder if the Superman score will be as good as the one from the Batman trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Huey does.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Obviously not time travel. I don't know what makes you think the decade of it's release makes a difference.



It makes a whole ton of a difference if they decide to parody a bit of Pre-crisis Supes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Obviously not time travel. I don't know what makes you think the decade of it's release makes a difference.



Because it would never happen today? Like ever, so why is it even being discussed?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me what they're parodying, it was a detriment to the film.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder if the Superman score will be as good as the one from the Batman trilogy.



I hope it is more inspirational and uplifting. The Batman scores are intense and heavy hitting, a true Supes' score has to, for lack of a better word, simply _soar_.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It doesn't matter to me what they're parodying, it was a detriment to the film.



You know how many of those films exist in those days? Have you seen some of the horror films/action films that came out of that decade. Cheesiness was a big thing. You got that 00s mentality.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I wonder if the Superman score will be as good as the one from the Batman trilogy.



I hope it is just as good if not better and hopefully Zimmer will be doing something different from what he has been for the past few years.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> I hope it is more inspirational and uplifting. The Batman scores are intense and heavy hitting, a true Supes' score has to, for lack of a better word, simply _soar_.



Definitely. I feel like Batman's score really put you in that world, and I expect Superman's to do the same. Powerful and inspirational are things that should come to mind when hearing it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 22, 2012)

The "fume" effects around him look cheap


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 22, 2012)

his hair look cheap.


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The "fume" effects around him look cheap





Nightblade said:


> his hair look cheap.


----------



## Federer (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that Galactus pushing Supes in the air?


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

The cloud joke ;(


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it looks like an alright effect.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2012)

dat ass 



> The "fume" effects around him look cheap



You should email them and ask them to change the color of those effects to "gold" so it would look a little less cheaper.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't fucking believe they used that stock music. I literally hear at least two commercials on TV that uses it at least three times a day.


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> dat ass



He's a Kryptonian; it's to be expected.



Hatifnatten said:


> I can't fucking believe they used that stock music. I literally hear at least two commercials on TV that uses it at least three times a day.



The fact you think that about one of the most remarkable pieces of music scored by Howard Shore tells me a lot about you ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2012)

the fact that you... nah, I don't give a flying fuck about you


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

Whatever, tbh no one really replies to you anyway apart from probably me lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> The fact you think that about one of the most remarkable pieces of music scored by Howard Shore tells me a lot about you ...


what the name of the music?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The "fume" effects around him look cheap


since no one pointed it out. it's a sonic boom.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard to make any conclusions based on this.  At the end of the day it is only a teaser.  I think it's better than an incomprehensible Gary Oldman laying in a hospital bed chatting with Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2012)

That white halo effect looks legit because it looks the same even in real life.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The "fume" effects around him look cheap



That is how a sonic boom looks like .


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly right ^^


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2012)

What we've seen isn't a lot, but having a Jor El trailer and a Pa Kent trailer is a good first impression.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2012)

> He's a Kryptonian; it's to be expected.



Supes has the lower body of J'Lo and a face of Clark Kent. :ho


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you guys seen sonic travel? It looks like this.


----------



## TSC (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Have you guys seen sonic travel? It looks like this.



I know        !


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 22, 2012)

Justice League 2015 with Christian Bale reprising his role as TDK. That I wanna see. Also they need to adapt the Tower of Babel storyline


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Justice League 2015 with Christian Bale reprising his role as TDK. That I wanna see. Also they need to adapt the Tower of Babel storyline



Its already animated.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Justice League 2015 with Christian Bale reprising his role as TDK. That I wanna see. Also they need to adapt the Tower of Babel storyline



I thought it was meant to be Armie Hammer as Batman in the Justice League movie?


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2012)

"better" footage watch before they take it down


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> I hope it is more inspirational and uplifting. The Batman scores are intense and heavy hitting, a true Supes' score has to, for lack of a better word, simply _soar_.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The end of Rises was uplifting to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course it was. It was the end of a movie about someone rising.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Good to see a decent cam version of that trailer.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was. It was the end of a movie about someone rising.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people thought it was depressing, for some reason.


----------



## Bart (Jul 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The "fume" effects around him look cheap





Eternal Goob said:


> I think it looks like an alright effect.





TSC said:


> I know        !



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWGLAAYdbbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

TSC said:


> I know        !



I walked into that.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Some people thought it was depressing, for some reason.



The same piece of music is capable of inspiring different feelings in people.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWGLAAYdbbc[/YOUTUBE]



Navy needs to up its effects budget.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Link removed

Youtube edition of the better cam. And holy shit, it looks like one of the main parts of the Zod Vs. Supes is a mid-air vertical collision from opposite ends.

Amazing.

:33


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2012)

fix your link guy lol


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> fix your link guy lol



It has to be posted with the full URL instead of the


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Supes 2013


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks alrite for a teaser I just hope its better than Superman Returns


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Navy needs to up its effects budget.



With the budget cuts to the military in general, they cannot afford the level of special effects shown in such Marvel films, like Iron Man, where the rendering is so seamless, that you don't even see the supersonic bubble burst behind him when he flies slowly beneath the sound barrier. Unlike in the Man of Steel teaser, where the cheapness is obvious to the naked eye.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

For score, I think I want Superman to sound atmospheric and foreign. Not The traditional brass and stuff. The "Bridge of Khazad Dum" was a surprising fit.

The word I'm looking for is godly I suppose. "Heroic" is old hat.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Youtube edition of the better cam. And holy shit, it looks like one of the main parts of the Zod Vs. Supes is a mid-air vertical collision from opposite ends.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> :33



The fight better be awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> With the budget cuts to the military in general, they cannot afford the level of special effects shown in such Marvel films, like Iron Man, where the rendering is so seamless, that you don't even see the supersonic bubble burst behind him when he flies slowly beneath the sound barrier. Unlike in the Man of Steel teaser, where the cheapness is obvious to the naked eye.



We see Supes super sonic bubble because he was accelerating gradually while Tony just kick it into Supersonic burst. 

Also Supes was flying from one atmosphere to another.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't give a shit what any detractors say, this film is going to be an absolute monster and curbstomp the competition and the genre itself when it comes out next year. Quote me on this a year later if you like, but it's just a feeling that I cannot shake off. Supes is finally going to become Top Dog once more.

BTW, the reason they did not show the Comic-Con trailer before TDKR is probably because it would have made people walk out and camp outside in line, in anticipation for next June.










​


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Batman's quality has been elevated too much for this nonsense. ^

This movie looks great, but it has to prove itself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Both is just a place holder until the The fucking Flash takes his throne.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I'm sorry, but Batman's quality has been elevated too much for this nonsense. ^
> 
> This movie looks great, but it has to prove itself.



Not knocking the quality of the current Batman trilogy, it's phenomenal, but Nolan has firmly grounded it within the capabilities of realism, give or take a few generous additions of technology, but with Superman, the gloves are officially off. He will keep it gritty and realistic as much as he can in terms of the origin story, but the character itself is otherworldly.

Now take the quality given to the Dark Knight films, and slot it into a film where the main character is supposed to be performing amazing feats that defeat the laws of physics, and tell me what your logic comes to as a conclusion on what type of product it will be.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Not knocking the quality of the current Batman trilogy, it's phenomenal, but Nolan has firmly grounded it within the capabilities of realism, give or take a few generous additions of technology, but with Superman, the gloves are officially off. He will keep it gritty and realistic as much as he can in terms of the origin story, but the character itself is otherworldly.
> 
> Now take the quality given to the Dark Knight films, and slot it into a film where the main character is supposed to be performing amazing feats that defeat the laws of physics, and tell me what your logic comes to as a conclusion on what type of product it will be.



I don't just speak of the recent films, I'm talking about the character over time. Batman not only has some of the best books, he also has the best shows, films, and has basically been DC for years. Sure seeing a guy fly at supersonic speed will be great, but ultimately people come back for the character and story. And Superman is second in that regard. These guys have the tough job of making Superman fresh, something Batman never had a problem with.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> No matter what your intention was, when posting online, take everything with an ounce of salt. In the end, this is all just an accumulation of bandwidth that will not last the test of time. Just use the net as a way of refining your thoughts, in order to better express yourself overall. After a while, you'll notice you can literally interpret the context of what a person is trying to say, both online and in real life, no matter how vague it seems. Essentially, just learn from your experiences.



I used to take everything so literally when I first joined the internet. I still did for years, until I met /b/ on 4Chan. That place makes men out of boys all day, every day.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I don't just speak of the recent films, I'm talking about the character over time. Batman not only has some of the best books, he also has the best shows, films, and has basically been DC for years. Sure seeing a guy fly at supersonic speed will be great, but ultimately people come back for the character and story. And Superman is second in that regard. These guys have the tough job of making Superman fresh, something Batman never had a problem with.



Its the concept of a Superman franchise that people are anticipating, for years on end. Batman comes back every few years or so like a novelty, but the idea of a Supes blockbuster is something special. Currently Batman holds both arguably the best superhero film(TDK) and the worst(B&R), but it doesn't detract from Superman's standing as THE Superhero, regardless of Batman's history of different media genres.

To make a play of words from a Batman film for the lulz, Superman is the hero that the superhero film genre deserves, but Batman is just the one it needs for now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Link removed
> 
> Youtube edition of the better cam. And holy shit, it looks like one of the main parts of the Zod Vs. Supes is a mid-air vertical collision from opposite ends.
> 
> ...



                                .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Fuck the Justice League, Nolan give me _The World's Finest_ please.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Fuck the Justice League, Nolan give me _The World's Finest_ please.



Just the idea of those two characters alone in a film together, would shit on all of the Avengers combined. It's known as the Ultimate Team-Up for a reason.

The Buddy Cop Genre for Superheroes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

That music is amazing.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Its the concept of a Superman franchise that people are anticipating, for years on end. Batman comes back every few years or so like a novelty, but the idea of a Supes blockbuster is something special. Currently Batman holds both arguably the best superhero film(TDK) and the worst(B&R), but it doesn't detract from Superman's standing as THE Superhero, regardless of Batman's history of different media genres.
> 
> To make a play of words from a Batman film for the lulz, Superman is the hero that the superhero film genre deserves, but Batman is just the one it needs for now.



I don't buy it. In all honesty, Superman was more an icon than a particularly good character.  It's that reason people fail with him. They can't elevate him because people delude themselves into thinking he's ideal. He's not, though he should be. As we get more super, he becomes less super. 

Batman's malleability, not a series of good works, is what gives him more and more breakthroughs. He's less sacred so people find a place for him.

Its almost a parallel of the characters themselves. Superman is this paragon whereas Batman is a specter. Batman is what people need him to be and Superman is Superman.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I don't buy it. In all honesty, Superman was more an icon than a particularly good character.  It's that reason people fail with him. They can't elevate him because people delude themselves into thinking he's ideal. He's not, though he should be.
> 
> It's Batman's malleability, not a series of good works, is what gives him more and more breakthroughs. He's less sacred so people find a place for him.
> 
> Its almost a parallel of the characters themselves. Superman is this paragon whereas Batman is a specter. Batman is what people need him to be and Superman is Superman.



Superman is the ideal, the elusive rare gem that everyone is trying to achieve, and that is why there are indeed more failures than successes, as you said. Hell, even consistently throughout comic history, Batman looks up to the guy. Even through the failures or let downs, the anticipation of a Superman film and the reaction of the audience to it(whether good or bad) is more emotional than that of a Batman piece.

It's the journey to achieving the greatness of what the character stands for that is the challenge, and if done right, the end result will be even greater than the reaction to the iconic first film.



			
				typhoon72 said:
			
		

> That music is amazing.



Hans used some of his best music, from The Thin Red Line, to emphasize the scenes from the Comic-Con trailer, so you can imagine what sort of pressure he will be under to dish out an amazing score for the final product.

Think about it. If he is able to redo a workable and inspiring theme for Superman, he is technically surpassing the man himself, John Williams, who is the paragon of composers. He will cement himself in the record books as the man who composed an original score, for a film franchise that was defined for decades based on JW's work.

The same can be said for Nolan's involvement. There is a lot riding on this, but they would not have gotten involved unless they knew the risks, but know that the reward is legendary status.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone tell me I am wrong to be anticipating the level of fanboy nerdgasm at the concept of the above mentioned screen capture playing out on a high definition wide screen format.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Someone tell me I am wrong to be anticipating the level of fanboy nerdgasm at the concept of the above mentioned screen capture playing out on a high definition wide screen format.



So when you are going to make a Supes set?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't change your set, Detective.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna needs to heed his own advice from the previous thread. OH double standards how you make this World interesting.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> So when you are going to make a Supes set?



Currently assessing a few different stock images and gifs, and what I can do with them in CS5 to create a set from them. I may even try to dig around for my old Superman set from when I used my previous username, back when I was the largest NF supplier of CBR files in the Comics section.

But I will most likely not actively use it until the premiere of the film itself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Currently assessing a few different stock images and gifs, and what I can do with them in CS5 to create a set from them. I may even try to dig around for my old Superman set from when I used my previous username, back when I was the largest NF supplier of CBR files in the Comics section.
> 
> But I will most likely not actively use it until the premier of the film itself.



A little suggestion replace that Detective shield with the S shield .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a badge.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The "fume" effects around him look cheap



Lol
The education system has failed you


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

I see you have not learn from the other thread it is also called a shield . Google Police Shield and see what you get . Learn something before posting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Or you could learn from Detective's book and use opportunities to teach rather than belittle. 

But I suppose that's asking too much.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I got kind of an "All-Star Superman" vibe from the music chosen for the trailer.

Warner Brothers is planning a shared universe series for DC comics which is why Batman is being rebooted. Lets be honest here. Superman is the main challenge to creating such a movie-universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Or you could learn from Detective's book and use opportunities to teach rather than belittle.
> 
> But I suppose that's asking too much.



Detective also teaches it is not healthy to hold grudges like a kid.  

.

Are you done ?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> Superman is the main challenge to creating such a movie-universe.



True, we really do need a good new Superman movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't hold grudges. You're the one making references to arguments in other threads and still attempting to provoke me. If I can get along with Tetra every blue moon I think I can manage to get along with you too if you let me. :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't been following this movie as much as I should have.

has the villain been revealed?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

Zod is the villain, I believe.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, it's Zod.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought Nolan said that both the Superman and Batman universes would stand on their own? If that's the case, then wouldn't Superman have to be rebooted as well if they were planning a JL movie?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> Superman is the ideal, the elusive rare gem that everyone is trying to achieve, and that is why there are indeed more failures than successes, as you said. Hell, even consistently throughout comic history, Batman looks up to the guy. Even through the failures or let downs, the anticipation of a Superman film and the reaction of the audience to it(whether good or bad) is more emotional than that of a Batman piece.
> 
> It's the journey to achieving the greatness of what the character stands for that is the challenge, and if done right, the end result will be even greater than the reaction to the iconic first film.



Sentimentalism aside, let's look at the challenge itself. You have a man that is deified by his lack of humanity. Then you have a man that is edified despite his humanity. 

I know Superman is often considered human in temperament, but his attitude is not superhuman. He might be a good man, but he's no more righteous. What makes him super is his ability.

Now the question is: do we need someone like that?

This day in age, one where we can nearly destroy worlds and do things that people in 1938 could barely imagine do we need to be amazed by ability any longer? 

People fail with Superman not because of the difficulty with idealism, it because ideal ability no longer moves us. We see cool crap every day. 

In other words Superman needs to get a Super character. The only way we can see that is if he has something at stake; a real and non-tangible weakness that's preferably larger than one we'd come across as regular people; something seemingly insurmountable  

 The character started off as wish-fulfillment and symptomatic of that he became more and more powerful. However, he doesn't have a supersized resolve to match.

We in the modern age need a Superman that's more than a good person doing right. People fail to see this, and this is why they fail to make a profound rendition. Succeeding would be more emotional only because it's rarely been achieved, not because of the accomplishment itself. People will relate more with Batman every time because he struggles more. He's that edified human with human weakness. Superman can fly. . .so what. That's what he does. I want to see him accomplish something even he can't be able do. Or to help a people that don't like him.

A character that never gives up is impressive not because it sounds cool to say but because he fails most of the time. Where most people would quit, he'd keep going. In this age, this is the only thing that makes you super now. TDK really touched on this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2012)

Zod huh?

glad their starting off with a bang, and not the expected Lex Luthor route.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I thought Nolan said that both the Superman and Batman universes would stand on their own? If that's the case, then wouldn't Superman have to be rebooted as well if they were planning a JL movie?



They've already announced the reboot of the Batman franchise, and Man of Steel of is a Reboot of the Superman Franchise itself.

I'm pretty sure Nolan was talking specifically about the Dark Knight movie he was working on at the time, and the Superman movie which has been in the works for  years.

There isn't any way that The Dark Knight Trilogy (what I'm calling Nolan's movies for the time being) can work in a shared universe with other DC super Heroes, especially Superman. Namely because Superman while he's in character would have been able to Thwart Bane's plans in Dark Knight Rises almost immediately.

DKR spoiler...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Namely as soon as Bane showed up at the Football Stadium with the nuke, Superman would flown in, grabbed the Nuke, and chunked it into the sun before Bane could even finish his speech.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Sentimentalism aside, let's look at the challenge itself. You have a man that is deified by his lack of humanity. Then you have a man that is edified despite his humanity.
> 
> I know Superman is often considered human in temperament, but his attitude is not superhuman. He might be a good man, but he's no more righteous. What makes him super is his ability.
> 
> ...



This was actually an amazing post. Reps.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Zod huh?
> 
> glad their starting off with a bang, and not the expected Lex Luthor route.



I honestly do not know why everyone hates Luther so much, sure he has been really down played in all the previous movies but if they did a movie with Luther done right . I  would watch the shit out of that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not that they hate him, just tired of seeing him.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 22, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> This was actually an amazing post. Reps.



Thanks. 


To add a little bit, I want to mention that Superman was inspired by Ubermensch  whose ability comes from his character, not amazing powers.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> They've already announced the reboot of the Batman franchise, and Man of Steel of is a Reboot of the Superman Franchise itself.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Nolan was talking specifically about the Dark Knight movie he was working on at the time, and the Superman movie which has been in the works for  years.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try to find the quote also


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Sentimentalism aside, let's look at the challenge itself. You have a man that is deified by his lack of humanity. Then you have a man that is edified despite his humanity.
> 
> I know Superman is often considered human in temperament, but his attitude is not superhuman. He might be a good man, but he's no more righteous. What makes him super is his ability.
> 
> ...



It's long been said that it is what Superman does with his ability that defines him, not that he had it in the first place. There are those stronger than him in various comics, but they do not come close to touching the emotional impact that his actions achieve.

Superman hasn't been defined by his lack of humanity, but that his vision of humanity is beyond what the normal person can even realize for themselves. And that was put in part by the way he was raised. Batman is defined by the sandbox that is Gotham City, it is his primary universe, and he pushes himself to clean it up to make up for a loss that he cannot overcome to this day. But that impact more often than not, stays within Gotham itself.

The ideology of what Superman stands for can still be applied, and if you think about it, it makes even more sense today than before. You mentioned that we can nearly destroy the world in this day and age, which is true with the technology currently available, but the concept of a man who can do those same things if he ever chose to, but instead uses his gifts on a widespread level to ensure that we do not end up destroying ourselves, is astounding. 

Superman comics are not just limited to concepts such as mass brawls against super powered villains or insane criminals, but there are portions dedicated to showing the effects of humanity's current mindset and scenes of the impact of disaster relief, wars between nations and how no matter how far we come along technology wise, there are still things that have not or possibly will not change.

Movies are essentially about escapism, and breaking free from the banal acts or unpleasantness of the daily grind of our world. This sudden fascination with "realism" is what has caused Hollywood to be part of the tailspin it is in now(which they believe they can try to get out of by rebooting those same films of yesteryear during an age where people couldn't fathom what the future would be like, but instead used creativity to dream of things beyond current capability), because if your trying to make things more real, you run the risk of emulating the same thing, over & over again.

If we wanted to simply see things which are cool, then something like John Carter or Battleship would have been the greatest films of this year. Superman has abilities which are cool, but the applications in which he uses them to help create hope in an unstable society, are what will keep idealism, wish-fulfillment of a better tomorrow, and faith stay strong.

The emotional reactions of people across the internet to what was essentially a 1:30 minute trailer about a guy who does cool stuff, despite his past failures at the box office, are kind of surprising aren't they? 

But those words in the trailer, expressing what the man should and will do with those powers may be the key to showing another generation, exactly what the character is about.



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Flying out of the sky, he once again show us why he sets the standard for so many. Many see him as a naive boyscout whipped by his own selflessness. They will not, cannot, see him for what he is, a hero.





*P.S:* Good night, and good debate.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Sentimentalism aside, let's look at the challenge itself. You have a man that is deified by his lack of humanity. Then you have a man that is edified despite his humanity.
> 
> I know Superman is often considered human in temperament, but his attitude is not superhuman. He might be a good man, but he's no more righteous. What makes him super is his ability.



See, you lost me here. For years, Superman's greatest trait has been his ability to connect with people all over; his humanity is what keeps him from becoming the God-King that he could become. If we are saying that he lacks humanity, then so does Batman: while he's technically human, his drive and spirit is beyond that. 

It's a great juxtaposition: We have a man who is, by all account, not a human but able to empathize and connect with us as if he were. Meanwhile, we have someone who _is_ human, but they are defined by how they aren't: Batman's superhuman, inhuman traits all involve his mental and emotional capacity.



> Now the question is: do we need someone like that?



Do we need a symbol of hope?

Yes, yes we do. Just as we need a symbol of sacrifice and perseverance like Batman.



> This day in age, one where we can nearly destroy worlds and do things that people in 1938 could barely imagine do we need to be amazed by ability any longer?



Critical mistake: You are defining him by what he can do, not by what he symbolizes. Spider-Man is not popular because he has the powers of a spider, but of the ideals he represents.

By this argument, are any superheroes needed today?



> People fail with Superman not because of the difficulty with idealism, it because ideal ability no longer moves us. We see cool crap every day.



I think the reception of the Superman movies disagrees with you. That they are still held in relatively high regard says something about the character. Hell, even Superman Returns did far better than it should have as a movie, arguably because the resonance that the character has.



> In other words Superman needs to get a Super character. The only way we can see that is if he has something at stake; a real and non-tangible weakness that's preferably larger than one we'd come across as regular people; something seemingly insurmountable



I feel like you've never read a good Superman story. Pick up _All-Star Superman_, at the very least.

And the idea of "having a weakness" is such a cop-out argument. Yes, Batman is vulnerable... but how often does he die? Never? Then _where is the tension_ in that? What good is him being vulnerable if that vulnerability doesn't really matter to the story?

The source of tension with superheroes is not whether or not the superhero can be killed. It's whether or not they can save the day, whether they can stop the villain. We don't watch Batman to see if he can save himself; we watch to see if he can save everyone else. It's the same with Superman. 



> The character started off as wish-fulfillment and symptomatic of that he became more and more powerful. However, he doesn't have a supersized resolve to match.



No, he started off as a social crusader standing up for the little man. He was meant to represent the power of the American ideal. He's the ultimate immigrant, someone who came from another place but adopted it as his own. He's someone who accepts people without concern for race, creed, gender, or nationality.

If you are going to talk about the history of Superman, please get it right.



> We in the modern age need a Superman that's more than a good person doing right. People fail to see this, and this is why they fail to make a profound rendition. Succeeding would be more emotional only because it's rarely been achieved, not because of the accomplishment itself. People will relate more with Batman every time because he struggles more.



Maybe it's just my experience with the character, but it seems to me that people like the guy who is hyper-competent and can defeat anything, who plans a way to win no matter what. The "vulnerable" Batman the Nolan movies shows off doesn't necessarily appeal to everyone, and I've had multiple people say they want the Batman who isn't rusty and who doesn't make these mistakes.



> He's that edified human with human weakness.



Again, you're talking about Batgod like this? People love the animated version of him, especially the JL one who can defeat just about anyone.

I think you are mistaking people enjoying the examination of the themes Batman represents as a love for the character. People like the Nolan films because they try to look at Batman as more than just a hero who struggles: he tries to examine the morality behind him. This can be done with Superman as well, and from the trailer it looks like they are going to actually do it.



> Superman can fly. . .so what.



Batman is just a guy in a suit with a cool car. _So what?_ You can break down and generalize anything like that. If you are going to give Batman's character respect, stop defining Superman by just his powers.



> That's what he does. I want to see him accomplish something even he can't be able do. Or to help a people that don't like him.



I find that what _you_ are doing is far more indicative of what is the problem with Superman: People try to fix what isn't broke by changing something that has appealed to people for over 70 years.

When I look at failures of the Superman character, it's by people who want to change him: JMS' _Superman: Earth One_ and _Grounded_. I look at _Smallville_ and other stories who are trying to change him to be more "modern". What you are asking for is the same thing that Tim Burton and Jon Peters tried to do.

And before you say _Superman Returns_, that's a failure because it's not a Superman story insomuch as a love letter to Richard Donner. It's a fanboy's re-creation of the original movies, and it less about Superman than a certain portrayal of him.



> A character that never gives up is impressive not because it sounds cool to say but because he fails most of the time. Where most people would quit, he'd keep going. In this age, this is the only thing that makes you super now. TDK really touched on this.



But the same can be said for Superman: for all our faults as humans, he never gives up on _us_. He deals with our childishness, our fear, all the problems of the world. If you watched the trailer, it nails what Superman is about perfectly: He's there to help us get better. He doesn't lord his power over us, but he tries to bring us up to his level.

Again, read _All-Star Superman_ before you say things like this. I find that alone should be enough to really get past all this.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 23, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's long been said that it is what Superman does with his ability that defines him, not that he had it in the first place. There are those stronger than him in various comics, but they do not come close to touching the emotional impact that his actions achieve.
> 
> Superman hasn't been defined by his lack of humanity, but that his vision of humanity is beyond what the normal person can even realize for themselves. And that was put in part by the way he was raised. Batman is defined by the sandbox that is Gotham City, it is his primary universe, and he pushes himself to clean it up to make up for a loss that he cannot overcome to this day. But that impact more often than not, stays within Gotham itself.
> 
> ...



This was actually an amazing post. Reps...



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Detective again.







Edit: Aw shit. Guy Gardner and Dectective in this thread? Things just got real.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's long been said that it is what Superman does with his ability that defines him, not that he had it in the first place. There are those stronger than him in various comics, but they do not come close to touching the emotional impact that his actions achieve.
> 
> Superman hasn't been defined by his lack of humanity, but that his vision of humanity is beyond what the normal person can even realize for themselves. And that was put in part by the way he was raised. Batman is defined by the sandbox that is Gotham City, it is his primary universe, and he pushes himself to clean it up to make up for a loss that he cannot overcome to this day. But that impact more often than not, stays within Gotham itself.
> 
> ...






That's fine and dandy, but the problem is Superman isn't challenged to do good. He does it. But essentially he doesn't fight the urge to wipe the slate clean. Generally he isn't hated. He's loved. He's a good Samaritan endowed with ability. Batman undersells himself as what he's doing is harder by far. He's risking far more. 

What makes going into a fire and saving a person an act of heroism isn't the act, its the sacrifice.   it's not about realism, its about the value of an action. A regular man pulling a girl from a train track is way more impressive than a man that wouldn't get hurt either way. That's more super to me. Someone weaker than myself doing more than me is more super. A kid graduating despite being poor and a minor from Harvard is more super to me. 

A human body and a superhuman resolve. Not the other way. if it was just Superman's character then we could strip him of his powers and get the same effect. That's laughably unrealistic. Superhuman SHOULD be held to higher standards.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> That's fine and dandy, but the problem is Superman isn't challenged to do good. He does it. But essentially he doesn't fight the urge to wipe the slate clean. Generally he isn't hated. He's loved.



I'll point out that, for the most part, Batman _isn't_ hated. He's feared by the underworld, but he's not exactly Spider-Man with JJJ. He doesn't have news outlets and pundits talking about how he needs to be taken down. That's more of a Marvel thing.



> He's a good Samaritan endowed with ability. Batman undersells himself as what he's doing is harder by far. He's risking far more.



See, this is where _Batman_ would disagree with you. Batman does what he does, but he does it the _easy_ way: He does what he does using fear and intimidation. Batman takes shortcuts all the time; he lives on it. He cheats, which is how he wins.

But Superman doesn't. He has all the power to _do_ things the easy way, to change everything he would want to. But he doesn't. Instead of taking shortcuts to change the world, he lifts people up not only by saving them, but by inspiring them.

At the end of the day, hope is more powerful than fear. That's why Superman is generally considered the top dog in DC; not for his powers, but for his _example._



> What makes going into a fire and saving a person an act of heroism isn't the act, its the sacrifice.



No, it's saving the person. Sure, there's risk involved, but saving the person regardless is the more important part. And Superman saves people on a larger scale. Beyond that, Superman's an example while Batman isn't. He's someone to emulate, and people follow his example.



> it's not about realism, its about the value of an action. A regular man pulling a girl from a train track is way more impressive than a man that wouldn't get hurt either way. That's more super to me. Someone weaker than myself doing more than me is more super. A kid graduating despite being poor and a minor from Harvard is more super to me.



Someone who has the power to ignore me but doesn't, who cares about me despite not _needing_ to, that's super. Someone who isn't driven to being a superhero by tragedy or circumstance, but because he looks at everyone around him and says "What can I do to help?" That's super to me.



> A human body and a superhuman resolve. Not the other way. if it was just Superman's character then we could strip him of his powers and get the same effect. That's laughably unrealistic. Superhuman SHOULD be held to higher standards.



The problem is that you have a _double_ standard, though: You define Superman by his powers, but define Batman by his spirit. Either you define Batman by his martial arts and his wealth, or you recognize the _character_ behind the cape and realize why Superman resonates like he does.

You say Superman should be held to a higher standard. The fact that he is driven by a love of humanity should show you that he _is_. The fact that he _could_ rely on the same things that Batman does but doesn't shows that he hits that higher standard.

A quick story point: I believe there's a point early on in the Dwayne McDuffie run on JLA where Batman calls out Superman for withholding a secret on someone. Batman sort of laughs it off, but when he asks why he didn't say anything, he points out that "I'm Superman. People have to trust me. They have to be able to talk to me." And Batman backs off, because he realizes that while it doesn't look like a fight, Superman is fighting for people's trust _every day._ While Batman doesn't _need_ to be trusted (he's just one man, after all), for Superman to be able to function he _needs_ to be trusted. He's so powerful that he has to constantly earn that trust, to reaffirm it because once he loses it, the idea behind Superman is _gone._


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Guy, do you still have that link to that post you made about Superman long ago?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Hey Guy, do you still have that link to that post you made about Superman long ago?



Oh Christ, which one? Give me a hint as to what it was about and maybe I can find it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't remember exactly, but I'm sure it was in someone's sig for a long time. It was very similar to the one you just made.

I remember because it convinced me that Superman wasn't boring at all and was pretty compelling. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2012)

check the comics section?

I think Taleran posted it there one time too...

or that may have been a Luthor one I'm not sure


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely in the Comic section, it shouldn't be to hard to find.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't find it in a search yet. The only big Superman post I think would be of note for me comes from the "ANIME IS THE SUPERIOR ART FORM" debate a year ago. Here's the . 

Edit: I'd highly recommend reading these posts from MightyGodKing on , , and . I think Chris Bird does a great job at summing them up.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> See, you lost me here. For years, Superman's greatest trait has been his ability to connect with people all over; his humanity is what keeps him from becoming the God-King that he could become. If we are saying that he lacks humanity, then so does Batman: while he's technically human, his drive and spirit is beyond that.



Take away his ability. He's essentially a man. He was raised a man. He has a man's morality. This would be true if all of this WASN'T the case. As for humanity lacking I was talking about ability. He's essentially a human with superhuman powers. He'd probably be like some people I know. 



> It's a great juxtaposition: We have a man who is, by all account, not a human but able to empathize and connect with us as if he were. Meanwhile, we have someone who _is_ human, but they are defined by how they aren't: Batman's superhuman, inhuman traits all involve his mental and emotional capacity.



Once again, Superman was raised a human. His ability to empathize comes from the fact that he was pretty much raised right. Nothing super about it. 




> Do we need a symbol of hope?



This misrepresents what I said. I'm saying that superman no longer fits what we hope for because his burden doesn't match his ability. He can shoulder more. We need a symbol that shoulders what he shouldn't be able to. That is super to me. 





> Critical mistake: You are defining him by what he can do, not by what he symbolizes. Spider-Man is not popular because he has the powers of a spider, but of the ideals he represents.



What Superman can do is largely a contributor to his symbol. You say it yourself, He's not God-King because of his humanity. The problem is that I'm not Lord Baby Killer because of mine. He needs to do more than that if he's supposed to be super.  A good example is what would happen if humans evolved into Krypton tonight. Superman would either just be man, or will have to improve in order for the symbolism to translate. 



> By this argument, are any superheroes needed today?



Not all are created equal. If simply doing good was enough, every super hero would be popular. Doing good must be a hard thing to do for it to be valuable. 



> I think the reception of the Superman movies disagrees with you. That they are still held in relatively high regard says something about the character. Hell, even Superman Returns did far better than it should have as a movie, arguably because the resonance that the character has.



Maybe because people needed more.



> I feel like you've never read a good Superman story. Pick up _All-Star Superman_, at the very least.



That could be my issue.



> And the idea of "having a weakness" is such a cop-out argument. Yes, Batman is vulnerable... but how often does he die? Never? Then _where is the tension_ in that? What good is him being vulnerable if that vulnerability doesn't really matter to the story?
> 
> The source of tension with superheroes is not whether or not the superhero can be killed. It's whether or not they can save the day, whether they can stop the villain. We don't watch Batman to see if he can save himself; we watch to see if he can save everyone else. It's the same with Superman.



Cop-out? That's storytelling. What good is being super when it's as easy as breathing to you? And you confuse mortality with weakness. A weakness can be as simple as doubt. It is weakness that creates strength. When all are strong no one is super (did I just quote the _Incredibles_). It's about risk. if you risk nothing then you are not heroic. Weakness supplies risk. It's that simple. If I'm lying then I'm as heroic as a guy with a purple heart. 



> No, he started off as a social crusader standing up for the little man. He was meant to represent the power of the American ideal. He's the ultimate immigrant, someone who came from another place but adopted it as his own. He's someone who accepts people without concern for race, creed, gender, or nationality.
> 
> If you are going to talk about the history of Superman, please get it right.



Are you serious? That's what he is, not what he was written for. Key word is ideal. The superhero is the epitome of wish-fulfilment. Otherwise his humanity wouldn't be an issue worth discussing, super or otherwise. 




> Maybe it's just my experience with the character, but it seems to me that people like the guy who is hyper-competent and can defeat anything, who plans a way to win no matter what. The "vulnerable" Batman the Nolan movies shows off doesn't necessarily appeal to everyone, and I've had multiple people say they want the Batman who isn't rusty and who doesn't make these mistakes.



Even so it would only be a component of something more.  There has to be something we see in him that reflects us. This is the "hope" you speak of.



> Again, you're talking about Batgod like this? People love the animated version of him, especially the JL one who can defeat just about anyone.
> 
> I think you are mistaking people enjoying the examination of the themes Batman represents as a love for the character. People like the Nolan films because they try to look at Batman as more than just a hero who struggles: he tries to examine the morality behind him. This can be done with Superman as well, and from the trailer it looks like they are going to actually do it.



Give him powers, then you'll understand my point. 



> Batman is just a guy in a suit with a cool car. _So what?_ You can break down and generalize anything like that. If you are going to give Batman's character respect, stop defining Superman by just his powers.



Okay. Take his car away. Alright, now take away Superman's flight. Which one survives. At a certain point the character stops being the one we know. 




> I find that what _you_ are doing is far more indicative of what is the problem with Superman: People try to fix what isn't broke by changing something that has appealed to people for over 70 years.
> 
> When I look at failures of the Superman character, it's by people who want to change him: JMS' _Superman: Earth One_ and _Grounded_. I look at _Smallville_ and other stories who are trying to change him to be more "modern". What you are asking for is the same thing that Tim Burton and Jon Peters tried to do.



I'm not doing anything. I don't want to change Superman, I want MORE Superman. If Superman isn't doing his job of uplifting spirits that's not my failure. Modernization isn't really the point. It's finding the thing that make Superman great, uplifting and exploring that, and cutting out the rest because I assure you, a movie about a man just doing good with amazing powers has been done. i can watch WWE for that. Batman has grown a bit, why can't Superman? In fact, seeing this as the same as wanting to Burtonize Superman is the real problem with him. I want to feel the awe, but "I don't want to be God-King" isn't a theme. The reason behind it is. Vague "humanity" isn't going to cut it.  What makes this man Super in mind body and spirit is the steps to edifying HIM. 



> And before you say _Superman Returns_, that's a failure because it's not a Superman story insomuch as a love letter to Richard Donner. It's a fanboy's re-creation of the original movies, and it less about Superman than a certain portrayal of him.



According to your posts this should be good enough. It wasn't, and maybe because it failed to add to the value. 



> But the same can be said for Superman: for all our faults as humans, he never gives up on _us_. He deals with our childishness, our fear, all the problems of the world. If you watched the trailer, it nails what Superman is about perfectly: He's there to help us get better. He doesn't lord his power over us, but he tries to bring us up to his level.
> 
> Again, read _All-Star Superman_ before you say things like this. I find that alone should be enough to really get past all this.



You missed my point. let me get real simple. What makes him better than us? What makes him better than the frail man that gives up his life for someone he doesn't know? Why is Superman super and this man not? That's all I'm asking for. I want to see what makes him a Superman, and refraining from smashing a thugs face in isn't good enough. I don't do that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)

DoL it looks like you're not getting what makes Superman well Superman. You can't just say take a way his powers and what is he?

That's a vital part of his character. He is a man, morally straight and all, despite the fact that he's so much more than that physically. He puts up with us. He believes in people even though he shouldn't. Something like that lol.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> DoL it looks like you're not getting what makes Superman well Superman. You can't just say take a way his powers and what is he?
> 
> That's a vital part of his character. He is a man, morally straight and all, despite the fact that he's so much more than that physically. He puts up with us. He believes in people even though he shouldn't. Something like that lol.



That's the point I was making. If superman's character matched his powers then he'd be super without them. I know plenty of people that believe in us. what makes him better if not his power?





Guy Gardner said:


> I'll point out that, for the most part, Batman _isn't_ hated. He's feared by the underworld, but he's not exactly Spider-Man with JJJ. He doesn't have news outlets and pundits talking about how he needs to be taken down. That's more of a Marvel thing.


The point is internal challenge and Batman has that. Superman doesn't so much.  And when he does, it's a big deal. 




> See, this is where _Batman_ would disagree with you. Batman does what he does, but he does it the _easy_ way: He does what he does using fear and intimidation. Batman takes shortcuts all the time; he lives on it. He cheats, which is how he wins.
> But Superman doesn't. He has all the power to _do_ things the easy way, to change everything he would want to. But he doesn't. Instead of taking shortcuts to change the world, he lifts people up not only by saving them, but by inspiring them.


Really. You honestly want to say that Superman's powers don't come easily to him?  When did the two get on a level playing field? Hard for Superman is often excessive.  This is a terrible comparison. 





> At the end of the day, hope is more powerful than fear. That's why Superman is generally considered the top dog in DC; not for his powers, but for his _example._


We've already proven that even old bats can inspire hope. 




> No, it's saving the person. Sure, there's risk involved, but saving the person regardless is the more important part. And Superman saves people on a larger scale. Beyond that, Superman's an example while Batman isn't. He's someone to emulate, and people follow his example.



No saving a person at a personal cost is. My avoiding a beetle on the sidewalk won't make me heroic.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sydney Carton's payment wouldn't mean a dang thing if his neck bents the guillotine's blade. 







> Someone who has the power to ignore me but doesn't, who cares about me despite not _needing_ to, that's super. Someone who isn't driven to being a superhero by tragedy or circumstance, but because he looks at everyone around him and says "What can I do to help?" That's super to me.



The problem is, Superman isn't remotely special in that regard.  People do that in real life to even greater cost. 





> The problem is that you have a _double_ standard, though: You define Superman by his powers, but define Batman by his spirit. Either you define Batman by his martial arts and his wealth, or you recognize the _character_ behind the cape and realize why Superman resonates like he does.



Batman's spirit is what gives him his ability. Superman would have superpowers regardless of what path he chose.  Without it, his character rises him to be no greater than a man that doesn't shoot you even though he has guns and could get away with it.  



> You say Superman should be held to a higher standard. The fact that he is driven by a love of humanity should show you that he _is_. The fact that he _could_ rely on the same things that Batman does but doesn't shows that he hits that higher standard.



Batman relies on what he does out of weakness. Superman doesn't need to be draped in black and use psychological means to combat crime because it would be utterly pointless for him.  He's a different man with different abilities. In other words, his position makes it easy to have the character you idealize. We're all capable of some horrible stuff, but most of us don't do it. What's more important is the reason. 



> A quick story point: I believe there's a point early on in the Dwayne McDuffie run on JLA where Batman calls out Superman for withholding a secret on someone. Batman sort of laughs it off, but when he asks why he didn't say anything, he points out that "I'm Superman. People have to trust me. They have to be able to talk to me." And Batman backs off, because he realizes that while it doesn't look like a fight, Superman is fighting for people's trust _every day._ While Batman doesn't _need_ to be trusted (he's just one man, after all), for Superman to be able to function he _needs_ to be trusted. He's so powerful that he has to constantly earn that trust, to reaffirm it because once he loses it, the idea behind Superman is _gone._



Once again we're talking about the Icon, not the man that would make the choice. Every character needs a reason, and super ones need super reasons.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Take away his ability. He's essentially a man. He was raised a man. He has a man's morality. This would be true if all of this WASN'T the case. As for humanity lacking I was talking about ability. He's essentially a human with superhuman powers. He'd probably be like some people I know.



No, if you take away Superman's powers, he'd still be fantastic. He'd still have a keen mind, an ability to understand people that others just don't have, an understanding of right and wrong and a desire to help people. 

And unlike Batman, he didn't need his parents to die to gain all that. _That's_ why he's more than Batman: He didn't need a tragedy to inspire him, he just had a drive to help people from the beginning.



> Once again, Superman was raised a human. His ability to empathize comes from the fact that he was pretty much raised right. Nothing super about it.



But it is. Regular humans raised right can empathize with people, but despite being far, far removed from humans he still manages to do so with even greater ability than most. Regular humans can be determined in the face of adversity, too, so how does this make Batman any better?



> This misrepresents what I said. I'm saying that superman no longer fits what we hope for because his burden doesn't match his ability. He can shoulder more. We need a symbol that shoulders what he shouldn't be able to. That is super to me.



And I would say that if you're saying that, you simply don't know enough about Superman. The man has fought the universal embodiment of entropy, fought off multiversal threats, saved worlds, become a symbol that humanity can rally around to the point that he's looked on as the ideal all the way into the 31st Century. He's the representation of how people should act, doing things right, using his power as he should.

He shoulders the burden of the world and what everyone thinks he should do, and does not shirk at all.



> What Superman can do is largely a contributor to his symbol. You say it yourself, He's not God-King because of his humanity. The problem is that I'm not Lord Baby Killer because of mine.



Yes, but it's the same with Batman: He's not just defined by his determination, but by his gadgets which he buys from his inherited wealth.



> He needs to do more than that if he's supposed to be super.  A good example is what would happen if humans evolved into Krypton tonight. Superman would either just be man, or will have to improve in order for the symbolism to translate.



How is any of this relevant? Is your idea that because he has powers, he's somehow cheated or something? That he is undeserving because, unlike Batman, he inherited it?

You _do_ realize that most of Batman's "powers" come from his wealth, right? You also realize that even if Superman were a regular person, he'd still be out there helping people, he'd still be remarkable despite not having powers, right? He's shown that before.

Better question: If Bruce Wayne _didn't_ have the money of his parents, do you still think he'd become Batman? And if so, why is Superman any different?



> Not all are created equal. If simply doing good was enough, every super hero would be popular.



Uh... what? 



> Doing good must be a hard thing to do for it to be valuable.



No. Just, no.

_*DOING GOOD IS ITS OWN REWARD*_. Hard or no, what matters is not the difficulty. It's just about doing good. This is why Superman is so important: Batman makes villains fear him. Superman makes regular people want to be like him. He inspires people to be better, to treat people better. And in the end, that has a far, far greater effect than anything Batman can do: He's changing dozens of small things on a massive scale simply by being an example of who everyone should be. He constantly reminds us that being a hero is not about putting on a costume, but simply living up to humanity's potential.



That's something that Batman can't do. In fact, that's kind of something Batman doesn't _want_ to do, if you remember _The Dark Knight_ correctly.



> Maybe because people needed more.



Considering _Superman Returns_ was someone's fanfic rewrite of the Donner films, I'm sure they _did_ want more. They wanted an exploration of who he is... you know, like this film seems to be building towards.

But the character himself is still ridiculously popular because there's a depth to him that you don't realize. There's a reason behind that, but I don't think you understand it at all.



> That could be my issue.



I think it really is. Superman stuff by Grant Morrison shows why Superman is the way he is. Or _Birthright_ by Mark Waid. Or Geoff Johns' run on Supes. There are plenty of things out there that show why he's so damn necessary.



> Cop-out? That's storytelling. What good is being super when it's as easy as breathing to you?



Because in reality, it's not. You don't seem to recognize what everyone _else_ does: That holding the weight of the world on your shoulders _isn't_ easy. Superman simply makes it _look_ easy. He's held to a standard that no one else can be.... and somehow he pulls it off with a wink and a smile.

His strength and determination keeps him a true hero, just as Batman's keeps him in the fight.



> And you confuse mortality with weakness. A weakness can be as simple as doubt. It is weakness that creates strength. When all are strong no one is super (did I just quote the _Incredibles_).



*Facepalm*

You use that quote, but miss the intended meaning. Look at who is saying that, and who he's saying it to: He's a guy who is smart enough that he built everything that gives him his powers. He's saying that to people who did _not_ earn their powers, but were born or gained them in some way.

_Syndicate is your Batman in that example._

More to the point, the quote misses the _true_ point of the movie: It isn't the powers or the work that make you a superhero. It's the ideals and actions you take that make you a superhero. Otherwise, by your standards, the Incredibles are _not_ the hero: Syndicate is because he has to work _harder_ for what he has.



> It's about risk. if you risk nothing then you are not heroic. Weakness supplies risk. It's that simple. If I'm lying then I'm as heroic as a guy with a purple heart.



Do you help people every day? Do you try to change people's lives for the better? Heroism isn't just defined by risk, but by how you better people. Does that one purple heart outweigh a lifetime of service like Mother Teresa? There's little "risk" in what she's doing, but great difficulty (just like Superman trying to raise humanity up by example).

But you really can't get past the idea of "RISK=HEROISM", then here's an example: In _Final Crisis_, Batman defeats Darkseid by shooting him with a Radion bullet. It's great.

But also in _Final Crisis_, Superman saves _the multiverse twice and the future once._ He fights people that are impossibly stronger than him in that one and still comes out on top through pure force of will. And he still manages to save Lois in all that. He's the guy who makes the solution to save everyone on Earth.



> Are you serious? That's what he is, not what he was written for. Key word is ideal. The superhero is the epitome of wish-fulfilment. Otherwise his humanity wouldn't be an issue worth discussing, super or otherwise.



No, he's more than that. He _stands_ for more than that. Talking about "wish-fulfillment" doesn't mean shit in this argument, because your whole "wish-fulfillment" spiel misses the primary appeal of Superman as a character. His power levels don't matter as much as how he acts; _that's what defines Superman._ People are inspired by him; they want to be him because of _how he acts._

And before you say "People just want to be him because of the powers", then how many people just want to be Batman because of the awesome gadgets, ninja skills, unimaginable wealth and James Bond lifestyle?





> Even so it would only be a component of something more.  There has to be something we see in him that reflects us. This is the "hope" you speak of.



That's what people see in Superman, though. That's Superman's _thing:_ They see someone with the power, but also the humanity to use it properly. Superman gives us hope because he's what we all aspire to being.

Batman doesn't really give hope. One of the biggest criticism I've heard about the newest movie is the ending, and that it's out of character for him. Batman is not about hope for something better, at least the most common versions of Batman (Nolan's is a bit different, and it's why I think he understands Superman a bit better than people give him credit for). Batman is about sacrifice, not about hope.



> Give him powers, then you'll understand my point.



Giving people powers doesn't make them heroes. You apparently have seen _The Incredibles_, but don't understand the actual moral to it. That's why Superman is so damn special: He has the powers _and_ he's the ideal person to have them.



> Okay. Take his car away. Alright, now take away Superman's flight. Which one survives. At a certain point the character stops being the one we know.



They've taken away Superman's powers before. He was _still a hero_, earning a Pulitzer for taking down LexCorp. He's confronted thugs with nothing more than a notepad and a pencil and outsmarted them. Acting like Superman is somehow helpless misses the point that Superman is always doing whatever he can to help people.

And he doesn't need a family tragedy to do so.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's the comic-con version of the MOS trailer extended.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

> I'm not doing anything. I don't want to change Superman, I want MORE Superman. If Superman isn't doing his job of uplifting spirits that's not my failure. Modernization isn't really the point. It's finding the thing that make Superman great, uplifting and exploring that, and cutting out the rest because I assure you, a movie about a man just doing good with amazing powers has been done. i can watch WWE for that. Batman has grown a bit, why can't Superman? In fact, seeing this as the same as wanting to Burtonize Superman is the real problem with him. I want to feel the awe, but "I don't want to be God-King" isn't a theme. The reason behind it is. Vague "humanity" isn't going to cut it.  What makes this man Super in mind body and spirit is the steps to edifying HIM.



It's not that he isn't uplifting, it's that you simply want to minimize what _makes_ him uplifting. This entire time you've been talking about how weakness makes the hero, how it strengths what he is. You miss the point that Superman is what he is not because of weakness, but because of his _strength_: His weakness is that he has the easy way out of everything every day, every second. If he wanted to, he could do whatever he wanted. He could impose his will, force people to be nice, all those sorts of things. It's not something built into the man, but something built into having that much power.

But he doesn't. His challenge is not physical, it's mental. His is to resist those temptations. To resist doing things the easy way and remember to do them _the right way._ He is the example to follow, he is the embodiment of hope.



> According to your posts this should be good enough. It wasn't, and maybe because it failed to add to the value.



Uh, no I fucking didn't. Did you read what I actually wrote? The story of _Superman Returns_ isn't about Superman, it's about someone trying and failing to recreate the magic of his favorite Superman story. The movie actually has _remakes_ of scenes from the first couple films for no other reason than to have them.

My whole point was that _Superman Returns_ didn't fail because of Superman, but because it wasn't actually _about_ Superman. It was about Brian Singer's love Donner.



> You missed my point. let me get real simple. What makes him better than us? What makes him better than the frail man that gives up his life for someone he doesn't know? Why is Superman super and this man not? That's all I'm asking for. I want to see what makes him a Superman, and refraining from smashing a thugs face in isn't good enough. I don't do that.



It's because he has all the power in the world, but uses it as an example instead of tyrannically enforcing what he thinks is right and wrong?

Let me ask you this: How many people if they had the powers of Superman, would try to change things to match their worldview? How many would have the restraint to not simply abuse that power, to use "might makes right"? How many would still save kittens, help people across the street, visit cancer patients (and cure cancer, if you know your Superman stories) to lift their spirits, to do everything that you simply don't need to once you have that power?

Superman does a lot of huge things: I've named a few of them for your viewing pleasure. He regularly stands up to people well beyond even his weight class the same self-assured confidence that you see him doing anything else.

But he matters because he teaches us that the small things matter, too. That everyone _can_ be a superhero because it's based on what you _do,_ and not what superpowers you have. That's how his humanity shows through: He doesn't just care about the big problems, but he cares about everyone, no matter how small. He saves everybody 10 times before breakfast, and he still goes out of his way to do the small things.

Again, it _looks_ easy. But it _isn't._ And that's why everyone respects him like they do.



Descent of the Lion said:


> That's the point I was making. If superman's character matched his powers then he'd be super without them. I know plenty of people that believe in us. what makes him better if not his power?



WE _KNOW_ THAT HE BELIEVES IN US WITHOUT THEM. HE DIDN'T HAVE TO BE GOADED INTO BECOMING A SUPERHERO.

You talk about Batman "being a superhero without powers", but he _wouldn't_ without his tragedy. He'd just be Bruce Wayne, Billionaire Playboy. What changes him is his tragedy.

Clark Kent wasn't like that. He helps _because_ he's a hero even without powers or a personal reason. He does it because it's the right thing to do, and he can adhere to that even when he has the power and all the reasons _not_ to.

You keep talking about "Him without the powers", but that's the worst strawman of all. The entire point of Superman's humanity is that _with_ his powers, _he doesn't change._ He still cares about the little guy even when he doesn't have to. You can say "Well, I know tons of people" and that's great, since they've never actually had the weight of the world on their shoulders, the power to change the world, all of that is hypothetical bullshit. We know people change when they get power; it happens way too often to the point that "Absolute power corrupts absolutely" is a common axiom. But Superman's the exception that proves the rule; he has more power than anyone could dream of, and it hasn't fundamentally changed who he was before.

That's like saying "Batman's not that special. I have tons of friends who are smart and if they had the same resources as Batman they could pull it off". It's minimizing what makes the character without any actual substance.



> The point is internal challenge and Batman has that. Superman doesn't so much.  And when he does, it's a big deal.



No, the point is that "being loved" doesn't mean anything. The "Internal Challenge" to Superman is to _not_ change everything. His is to _not_ wipe the slate of the world away.

Batman's problem is giving up and leaving. Superman's problem is giving up and simply _forcing_ change on humanity, rather than letting them actually grow. This is why his humanity is so damn important. If you need an example of this, read _Superman: Red Son._



> Really. You honestly want to say that Superman's powers don't come easily to him?



You're talking about a guy who bears the weight of the world upon him. More is expected of him. Sure, being able to do all the cool stuff is fun, but the difference is that it's not about the "fun" for Superman: It's about using his powers as best he can. Superman is doing stuff all the time, large and small. Just because he can do it does not necessarily make it _easy._



> When did the two get on a level playing field?



Superman lost his powers for a whole year. And in that year, did an incredible amount of good from just being a reporter. Again, he brought down LexCorp and was a pain in Intergang's ass. And he did all that with a notepad and a pencil.



> Hard for Superman is often excessive.



No, typically Superman fights people who can't be jailed. His main villain is someone who holds a position which makes them almost impossible to actually convict in court... though he ended up doing it without his powers.



> This is a terrible comparison.



No, you just know very little about Superman.



> We've already proven that even old bats can inspire hope.



But not on the scale of Superman. Superman can embody sacrifice and perseverance, but it's not quite the same as Batman.



> No saving a person at a personal cost is. My avoiding a beetle on the sidewalk won't make me heroic.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Is that really a spoiler at this point in time?

But tutoring a struggling child does. Helping someone cope with loss or a divorce does. Treating people with respect. Not everything needs to be about making a big noble sacrifice: regular people can be heroes in regular life.

That's the power that Superman has. He cares about the small things as much as the big things, and we're supposed to emulate that. He stands up for the little guy, doesn't lose him in the big battles to save the Earth. He realizes that change starts _small_, and that you can't change people by just saving them from the big stuff. You change the way people treat each other, the way they act.

Superman represents a better man in a way that Batman doesn't.




> The problem is, Superman isn't remotely special in that regard.  People do that in real life to even greater cost.



*Face palm*

Just because people do it in real life doesn't mean that it doesn't make Superman special. The fact that Superman still does it, despite all the bigger problems, is what makes him special. That he is a hero who will save the world and ten minutes later be willing to give a kid a speech.



Let me ask you, what does _Batman _do that other people can't? Cops in Gotham _have_ stopped supervillains before. If we are going to play that card, what does Batman do that at cop without greater risk? If Superman's humanity just be written off as "plenty of people could do what he does!", then isn't that true of Batman and _any_ superhero?



> Batman's spirit is what gives him his ability. Superman would have superpowers regardless of what path he chose.



No, Superman wouldn't be Superman without _his_ spirit. Without his spirit he just becomes the Sentry. Again, all you do is focus on the superpowers, but you'll totally look at Bruce Wayne.



> Without it, his character rises him to be no greater than a man that doesn't shoot you even though he has guns and could get away with it.



Whaa? What the fuck are you talking about?  Superman isn't powerless without his powers. I've said this multiple times.



> Batman relies on what he does out of weakness.



Okay. And Superman is limited in what he can do because if he does more he would overstep the trust that he's built with people because it would be easier. Both have limits, but their "weaknesses" are different.

Superman's weakness is one that he puts on himself. He puts a limit on what he can do to, to not do it the easy way. It's equatable to Batman's "No Killing", especially the reasoning.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

> Superman doesn't need to be draped in black and use psychological means to combat crime because it would be utterly pointless for him.  He's a different man with different abilities. In other words, his position makes it easy to have the character you idealize. We're all capable of some horrible stuff, but most of us don't do it. What's more important is the reason.



But at the same time, the power he has is infinitely more seductive. He has the power to essentially change the world in whatever way he chooses and no one could stop him. Because Batman lacks that power, he'll never know the temptation of it.

Not only that, but you miss the fact that incredibly powerful beings are just as fearsome as a guy dressed up as a bat, if not more. Someone who can ignore tank shells and crush your head like a grape if he wanted to has the potential to be _far_ scarier than anything Batman could ever hope to do. But Superman isn't because of who he is.



> Once again we're talking about the Icon, not the man that would make the choice. Every character needs a reason, and super ones need super reasons.



Why? How is that relatable? Not everyone needs to be motivated from a dark, angsty tragedy. Superman's reason is simple to understand, but still profound: He helps because he loves humanity. It's not about "never letting another child lose his parents in an alleyway", it's because he simply wants to see everyone to succeed. He wants humanity to love itself as much as _he_ loves it, and for it to live up to the potential he sees in it.

In that's part of why I love him. I can honestly relate to that in a way I can't relate to Batman. Batman is basically James Bond in a superhero suit while Clark Kent is the person you want to be with or without powers. He grew up in a regular community with regular friends, but he's become a spectacular person not just because of his powers, but because of his upbringing. He's the potential we all have. To steal the end of Bird's blogpost:

_Somehow he got here. Somehow he did. And somehow Lois Lane got here, too. She has the loveliest eyes he will ever see and he wants to see those eyes every single day, forever. And if she won’t love him, love him, he will still love her, love her all the more. And because he will – he will go on out and do the best he can, like everybody else.

Just like everybody else._


----------



## Micku (Jul 23, 2012)

It's a teaser, so I couldn't get that much out of it. I hope it's good. And I wonder who is going to be the villain?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Micku said:


> It's a teaser, so I couldn't get that much out of it. I hope it's good. And I wonder who is going to be the villain?



General Zod, played by . And in between the GIANT WALLS OF TEXT~!!!1! you can see a better version of the longer trailer from Comic-Con.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Took me forever to reply to the other post, now I got all this new crap to read. I be back later and post what I just wrote and the new one.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, I think at this point it's official: We need a Guy Gardner character analysis thread.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Took me forever to reply to the other post, now I got all this new crap to read. I be back later.



How about we agree to disagree? I feel like we've reached an impasse and I honestly don't have the heart to continue an argument which is just going to go in circles.



In Brightest Day! said:


> Well, I think at this point it's official: We need a Guy Gardner character analysis thread.



I prefer to leave that to my shrink, thank you very much.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> How about we agree to disagree? I feel like we've reached an impasse and I honestly don't have the heart to continue an argument which is just going to go in circles.



No I'm going to read what you wrote, and I'm going to respond. That's my superpowerflaw. Because honestly, what I'm saying isn't being stated clearly. 

You think I deny Supes worth as a symbol. Which I don't. I'm talking about how useful it is to READ about. I'll be back like I said I would.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> No I'm going to read what you wrote, and I'm going to respond. That's my superpower. Because honestly, what I'm saying isn't being stated clearly.
> 
> You think I deny Supes worth as a symbol. Which I don't. I'm talking about how useful it is to READ about. I'll be back like I said I would.



Okay then. But for the love of God, let's put a paragraph and a "no-quoting" limit on it to keep it short so we can respond in a reasonable amount of time. I hate doing these long-ass posts over and over, but it's a compulsion at times.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Okay then. But for the love of God, let's put a paragraph and a "no-quoting" limit on it to keep it short so we can respond in a reasonable amount of time. I hate doing these long-ass posts over and over, but it's a compulsion at times.



A-freaking-greed. I hate that crap.


But I will have to post the first one as is. I don't feel like cutting it down. We can start the rule on my response to you other two posts and on yours to mine new ones.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

That's fine.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> since no one pointed it out. it's a sonic boom.



Still looks cheap 



Bart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWGLAAYdbbc[/YOUTUBE]





Guy Gardner said:


> Navy needs to up its effects budget.



Exactomundo



Danger Doom said:


> That is how a sonic boom looks like .



Guile disagrees


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol, if only it was like this all the time on nf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

The World said:


> Thor is pretty equal to Supes, at least with his hammer.
> 
> Rune King Thor is above Supes, but is still below Golden Armor Superman.



Looks like....cheese??


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> What a pretty terrible trailer. Music was unoriginal and it was so incredibly vague that I have no clue what the movie is about. (I do, but if I were to be walking to the genre I wouldn't be interested.) Was it a Deadliest Catch trailer? Or was it a Meet the Hutterites trailer? I JUST DON'T KNOW!



do you rather want every explosion in the movie mixed with some hip dubstep music and 3 lines from the movie that pretty much give away the ending?


I personally love trailers like 'man of steel', impressive atmosphere and no spoilers is more everything I need.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK, you will give the people an ideal to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the sun. In time you will help them accomplish wonders.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Bart said:


> PoinT_BlanK, you will give the people an ideal to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the sun. In time you will help them accomplish wonders.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

James, you're not just anyone. One day you're gonna have to make a choice. You have to decide what kind of man you want to grow up to be. Whoever that man is, good character or bad, it's going to change the world.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 23, 2012)

Make it happen, Snyder.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

Lavender


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind parasite showing up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

The effects aren't complete Point Blank.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2012)

Low quality of what comic con got...

[YOUTUBE]1DoW5F64_Jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2012)

They need to release an HD version of that already


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 23, 2012)

Kevin Kostner is the main villain.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> They need to release an HD version of that already



What pisses me off is the timing of the blurs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The effects aren't complete Point Blank.



This I can get with. 

I'll withhold judgement until we're at a more advanced stage of development and/or more trailers come out.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Now thats more like a trailer, wonder if Supey will throw his S at anyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

They're getting Weta to do the visual effects, and MPC and some other one that has taken part in nearly every WB movie so MoS is in good hands.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> Low quality of what comic con got...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1DoW5F64_Jg[/YOUTUBE]



So Terrence Malick directed this? Sweet!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

Who knew Snyder would try to channel his inner Malick


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2012)

if it's even a quarter of what Malick does I'll enjoy it

haters 

:|


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

It does look very serious, I hope he saves a cat in the film so we can get some comedy.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 23, 2012)

Tandaradei said:


> do you rather want every explosion in the movie mixed with some hip dubstep music and 3 lines from the movie that pretty much give away the ending?
> 
> 
> I personally love trailers like 'man of steel', impressive atmosphere and no spoilers is more everything I need.



I would rather it be a good trailer.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh god not you again ...

@PoinT_BlanK
Nolan said there's still a long way to go :WOW


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2012)

Eno's trolling has slightly improved

I r proud :']


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Then Krypto fucks that cat up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I would rather it be a good trailer.



I would rather Thor be at the very least a decent movie but you dont see me bitching about it .


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

Incase no one's seen Hathaway's statement,

_"My heart aches and breaks for the lives taken and altered by this unfathomably senseless act. I am at a loss for words how to express my sorrow. My thoughts and prayers are with the victims and their families."_


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

_Guy, sorry for writing this much, but I had a lot to respond to. I still put them all in one post and cut out a lot of stuff. it's still a huge post. Please remember our terms. _



Two things before I begin. You peg the Incredibles all wrong. That story wasn't about what truly makes us super. It's about the importance of exceptionality. SYNDROME wanted to get revenge on MI by taking away what made him unique in the same way that the government did with the Anti-hero act. Besides, I used the quote for a reason having nothing to do with its theme. It was about how the taste of the flaw and the conscious rejection of it elevate a person. Not simply being ideal all the time. 
Secondly, I'm arguing from a place of storytelling, not Iconography. It's all about what makes Superman a good read, not what makes him good.  We all got that crap already. 

Okay.  You confuse my talk of risk and heroism as if I conjoin them. That is not my intention. I talk about risk being a litmus test for goodness in fiction and in life. What made Sydney good in the ATOTC was that when it came to it he just didn't do well. It's that he saw it worthy to do well even to the point that he offered up EVRYTHING without even being called to.  Superman can never easily illustrate that.   He has, but that's not his appeal as he is about offering more all the time.  Being from the bottom I'm more inspired by what we in the bottom can do.  Sure superman is surrounded by the temptation of overlording, but he's rarely tempted with it(which is a difference). The reason I hypothesize with his powers is because I want to see something in him. I want him to have a palette of human suffering beyond that of a bystander.  I want him to taste it, so that when he rejects it I can say, "Wow, it's inspiring to see him break from that." You talk about Batman as if what he does is selfish. He's lost the things he's cared about.  Money doesn't mean crap to him. Ultimately, his idealism and constant struggle makes him in part what you say Superman inspires us to be.  That Knight of Faith mentality is what separates him, not his gadgets.  He is an example. Superman is the model.  Batman is almost like Superman with a Kryptonite necklace at all times, but he still manages to stay on the side of good. 

You talk about Superman's humanity, but you forget that this is his is only a saving grace. He may have it, but he's still not human.  I'd be way more impressed if he was born a human, tasted pain and misery of being such a creature and then got his power. In that way, Spiderman is more admirable than Superman because this was the case for him. And I'm talking about constantly challenged, not just in a story arc when he magically loses his powers after years of having them.

The problem is that you confuse motivation for angst, which is the mistake fan fiction writers make.  Motivation is what makes a character more than a Turing machine, spouting out slogans of goodness or evil. And the enemy of motivation (one I know so well) is [character] weakness. If you lack character weakness then your boundless motivation shouldn't be surprising.  Sure you might not squash everybody. So what? That's a single note.

If the inspiration of Superman comes from doing well when you don't have to, fine. However I've read plenty of stories that show that and better.  You misunderstood what I meant by the value of doing good. When I talk about the value of good, I talk about illustrating WHY we should fight for it with proper stakes. Why doing it is its own reward.  Why we should love one another. Even Superman had to learn that somewhere. I want to see him learn it (which is why I can't wait for this movie.)  The reason I talk about his powers is because his powers don't mean a dang thing to me. I want to see what makes him tick, the fuel behind the rocket, so to speak, and be inspired that way. A great man needs a great motivation. That's what will cause me to give up the money.


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

Why are you guys posting here? ;S


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2012)

I like these posts

debate is much better than one sentence posts with smileys being littered all over it


----------



## Bart (Jul 23, 2012)

Jor-El commands you to post in the other thread


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2012)

Why?**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Why?**



He is running Internet explorer and cant have more than 1 tab open at the same time.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't mind moving the debate. To be honest, I'm getting a bit tired of it.
I'm starting to sense that this is ultimately down to cultural differences.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2012)

> When I talk about the value of good, I talk about illustrating WHY we should fight for it with proper stakes. Why doing it is its own reward. Why we should love one another. Even Superman had to learn that somewhere. I want to see him learn it (which is why I can't wait for this movie.) The reason I talk about his powers is because his powers don't mean a dang thing to me. I want to see what makes him tick, the fuel behind the rocket, so to speak, and be inspired that way. A great man needs a great motivation. That's what will cause me to give up the money.



This. And I hope it's nothing like Zod flinging some blonde girl in to the sky for him to decide to fight.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> _Guy, sorry for writing this much, but I had a lot to respond to. I still put them all in one post and cut out a lot of stuff. it's still a huge post. Please remember our terms. _



This will be my only quote, but this is just to say your post is fine. If you want me to, I'll gladly delete my previous stuff if you like; I had figured you'd be responding to all my stuff and _I'd_ start the smaller postings. Fair's fair and all that. No more quotes from here on out for me, though. Tried to keep the word count similar to yours (with more paragraph breaks, though), though the formating I used made it a bit difficult to measure.

-------​
For _The Incredibles_, I just have to disagree. His _plan_ is missing the point as to why they _are_ special. Remember, he goes on that speech because Mr Incredible is saying that he was killing everyone so he could "pretend to be a hero." And he's right: Syndrome has powers, but he lacks the true motivation of a hero. Mr. Incredible wants to help people, he just has a helluva lot more fun doing it on a larger scale. But when it comes down to it, he will help people at his insurance job, and he'd probably be okay with that. What crushes him there is he's specifically told to _not_ help people, which is why he's so unhappy.

As for storytelling, what I'd say is that the best Superman stories are about his humanity, and why his love of all things keeps him going against the longest odds or doing even the smallest things. My biggest fear is to try to make him "more interesting" by making him more tortured. I don't equate motivation with angst, I worry about it because so many people don't realize Superman's motivation and tack angst _onto_ it.

Now as for goodness I get where you are coming from, I just disagree with it as the _only_ litmus test. I've been looking through my comics to find a way to get this across properly, and I _finally_ found it. Hopefully this will be the breakthrough...

Superman's weakness is not "kryptonite". Superman's greatest weakness is _us._

That is the one thing that hurts him more than anything, in a way most superheroes can't fathom. Batman is a man; he can be forgiven for not being everywhere at once. If he doesn't do something, he has the excuse of "I'm only human".      . Batman can call a success by solving a murder. Superman has already failed because there has _been_ a murder. This is why I'm so frustrated with this argument: Superman's faith is tested _every second._ He can only help so many people, but he can _hear_ them all. He bears the brunt of everything we do to each other because he _can't_ ignore it. You keep saying that regular people could bear his powers, but I'd say they'd go insane in a hour.  He bears a weight that can't be lifted by superpowers; instead, they are the *cause* of it.

But Superman bears it. He doesn't give up on us. He doesn't go all  or  and say "Fuck it, my rules now." He believes in us in a way we can't comprehend, respects and loves us in a way that no one could understand. He does what he can, but he realizes that the only way humanity can change is if _we_ do it ourselves, and he is trying to give us the blueprint with how to act. He wants us to realize our potential, and it's these things that lift that weight. Batman's spirit is amazing, but for everything I've seen it is nothing compared to Superman.

If Batman is Superman with a Kryptonite Necklace, then Superman is Batman if he had to watch Barbara Gordon get shot every day.

And his villains strike at this weakness. Not only do they not understand it, but they are the greatest representations why he should _not _care. I could go on for posts and posts, but let's just look at Lex: He is the smartest man in the world, the peak of what humanity can be. And he's the worst of what we can be; completely self-concerned and self-absorbed, willing to sacrifice anyone he can in a meaningless chess game to defeat Superman because he "stands in his way". He is a fantastic argument to why Superman should just give up on us, why it's meaningless to keep trying with us... and he doesn't. Superman looks at Lex, sees potential and keeps working to try and convince Lex to work _with _him. Superman can see the unrealized potential in him, while it only pisses off Lex more because he's so self-absorbed. He can love the worst of us because he can see the best in him.

That's all I can sum up in so few words. I can say more on the other subjects, too, but I leave that for another post.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like the stuff about Superman being tortured by our weakness. 

If everything you posted just now was illustrated in a movie with a realistic depth, then I can't see how anyone would consider him one dimensional. I guess the problem that its just easier showing him be good for goodness sake without showing what's tough for him.

So in other words, Superman is super enough to help people but not super enough to end the need for him.


Dang. That's kind of deep.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

> So in other words, Superman is super enough to help people but not Super enough to end the need for him.



Pretty tragic isn't it?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty tragic isn't it?



Very much.


It kind of touches on what I want to read about. The personal struggle that he overcomes every day, or at least would if we take the myth seriously. So I don't want angst tacked on, I want to see the problems the character already has taken seriously. That I guess is what I was saying.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 23, 2012)

Guy, DOL and Detective are the reasons why I now love this thread sooo much.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I like these posts
> 
> debate is much better than one sentence posts with smileys being littered all over it



This is the kind of debate this thread deserves, but unfortunately for some, not the one it needs right now.


... is what I would say if this were a Batman thread, but thankfully that part of DC's film line-up is being shelved for a little while. 

Keep the spirit of good debate alive NF, your intelligence will thank you for it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pff. Call that a debate....

Superman is a good man who can afford to be a good man. Thats all it is. Thats all it needs. Great men might need great motivations, but someone should have told them because they almost never do. And if Superman has one, the mere fact that he was so different and powerful in the first place should provide it. But power is no barrier to compassion or empathy, not unless you let it be. 

In the end, Superman is just a decent guy, and thats all he needs to be. And frankly, he's more impressed by guys like Batman, and stands in awe of him and many others he knows, because they aren't invincible or super-powerful but drive themselves as hard or harder than he does.

Yeah, there is the whole Morrison-esque "God who thinks he's a man" thing, but the more basic truth is that Superman is a good, well-meaning man who was brought up well. And there are plenty of villains all over the power scale who are far worse than he is not because or in spite of their power; its because so many of them were just dicks to begin with. The _real_ point of Superman is that power does not make the man; its the man himself. Luthor fails to grasp this, as do most of his enemies.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Why are people posting in the other thread?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Why are people posting in the other thread?



RACKING UP THE POST COUNT YEAH!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2012)

IMO, Superman is the bad guy and Lex is the hero trying to save us all from his alien menace.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel like I live in a world made of cardboard..


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> IMO, Superman is the bad guy and Lex is the hero trying to save us all from his alien menace.



I do suppose that there are people who don't want to be forced to stop being evil. 

Lex is the savior of those people.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2012)

This movie should be retitled...

LEX LUTHOR: MAN OF STEEL


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> This movie should be retitled...
> 
> LEX LUTHOR: MAN OF STEEL



Will all the side characters be named after famous hockey players as well?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 24, 2012)

The one thing that always seemed to be side stepped, which I hope would be addressed, is the whole needs of many outweigh the needs of the few and other the such issues. The greater the power you have the greater the responsibility you have. There will always come a time when you must choose to one or the other because even he is not god, so would you have to choose. 

It's always the grey area that is generally side stepped in large scale media of "super heroes". The more power you have the more amplied and scrutinized your morality becomes. Will you save the boy or the girl in danger, the young asian kid or the white middle aged male. Which ethnicities to choose, loved ones or strangers. Being a regular person you'll likely only ever have the chance to do this rarely once or not at all, but with someone of superman's powers this would become a daily occurenece. You will in the be deciding on whether someone lives or dies on your personal whims, beliefs and moralities. And that's where the idealization of a superhero turns to a moral minefield.

The first film that trully delves into this (and in a decent manner) I'll throw my hats off to them. Watchmen did kinda do this but didn't quite go far enough, nor deep enough.


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah I see lol 

Back on topic now; didn't notice but in the Comic-Con footage both Zod and Clark clash mid-air and the possibility of _"the Fortress"_ ;O


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ah I see lol
> 
> Back on topic now; didn't notice but in the Comic-Con footage both Zod and Clark clash mid-air and the possibility of _"the Fortress"_ ;O



I believe I posted the screen capture of the mid-air vertical collision in the Official Man of Steel thread, if you want to take a look and post your opinions on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It does look very serious, I hope he saves a cat in the film so we can get some comedy.



Not as dark, gritty and edgy as your fave Nolan though .


----------



## Bart (Jul 24, 2012)

Detective said:


> I believe I posted the screen capture of the mid-air vertical collision in the Official Man of Steel thread, if you want to take a look and post your opinions on it.



Oooo no the other thread ;(

We need to keep this thread alive ;O



Danger Doom said:


> Not as dark, gritty and edgy as your fave Nolan though .



It's tonality is pretty much _Batman Begins_ ^^


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

mwahahahahaha


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Superman is going to get smacked like a bitch.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol Goob :3

But you can tell from that picture Zod's armour, over his chainmail suit, is going to be pretty bulky :WOW


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2012)

This video has been removed by the user.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

Two things that need to be considered :3

Should Superman have a "Batman" voice? LMFAO. *Joking aside*, the fact of the matter is that Clark's from _Kansas_ and wouldn't someone like Lois notice the similarities between Clark and Superman's voice, not to mention everyone else.

Secondly; wouldn't everyone who knows Clark in Smallville as well as the people he worked with on the trawler _(as seen in the teaser)_ also recognise him as Superman when he reveals himself to the world?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

_Hey, that Superman guy looks like Clark!

Really? Wow- he really does.

I know. Weird. Oh well, see you tomorrow._


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2012)

In the comics at least, I've heard he can compress his spine to appear shorter as Clark Kent, and speaks in a meeker tone but eh, that doesn't sound like enough does it?


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2012)

In All Star Superman he wore really baggy clothes to the point he looked chubby.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope Clark won't be a pussy in this movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Albert Einstein claimed that he got stopped in the street all the time by people  who recognised him; he would laugh it off and tell them that yes, he looks like Albert Einstein and gets mistaken for him all the time. 

Maybe thats what Clark does.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

They should just really play up the acting he does. His posture, his voice, his mannerisms, etc. 

But really, Jimmy and Lois are the only ones he really needs to fool. It'd take someone who has regular contact with both Supes and Clark to even really consider it.

Also, he could always take the hal jordan approach:


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 25, 2012)

With Lex it's not even a concern because the way he views Superman he wouldn't even think Superman would have a civilian identity. I can't remember which comic brought that up, but I remember reading that.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

The people are too busy watching Superman's prominent crotch to notice his striking resemblance to Clark.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

On a serious note though, _'Superman: Birthright'_ tackles that subject quite well.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> On a serious note though, _'Superman: Birthright'_ tackles that subject quite well.



Well, at least the women certainly are.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn you, I've been exposed.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> _Hey, that Superman guy looks like Clark!
> 
> Really? Wow- he really does.
> 
> I know. Weird. Oh well, see you tomorrow._



Haha but seriously ;O

Especially as we know for a fact there's three confirmed people in the trailer who know Clark used his powers; the mother, her son and "possibly" Lana.



Seto Kaiba said:


> In the comics at least, I've heard he can compress his spine to appear shorter as Clark Kent, and speaks in a meeker tone but eh, that doesn't sound like enough does it?



Hmm well yeah good point, as Clark when he says in the Comic-Con trailer says, "People are afraid of what they don't understand." sounds a lot different to the rest of his speech as Superman.



Vault said:


> In All Star Superman he wore really baggy clothes to the point he looked chubby.



Don't think that's the route they're going for; given we already know what Clark will look like when he goes to the Daily Planet, I mean look at this Vault lol 





masamune1 said:


> Albert Einstein claimed that he got stopped in the street all the time by people  who recognised him; he would laugh it off and tell them that yes, he looks like Albert Einstein and gets mistaken for him all the time.
> 
> Maybe thats what Clark does.



Good point, and then there's the whole Charlie Chaplin thing, but the fact of the matter is that the interval with Clark arriving and Superman appearing, or the other way around, could arouse suspicion.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> They should just really play up the acting he does. His posture, his voice, his mannerisms, etc.
> 
> But really, Jimmy and Lois are the only ones he really needs to fool. It'd take someone who has regular contact with both Supes and Clark to even really consider it.
> 
> Also, he could always take the hal jordan approach:



Hmm I guess that could work ;S

A bit ironic that Lois, Jimmy and anyone else in the Daily Planet would fall for that, but personally I'm not going to be surprised if Perry figures it out.



Unshaken Faith said:


> On a serious note though, _'Superman: Birthright'_ tackles that subject quite well.



Ooo it does?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah it's a nice read, you should give it a try.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

It is that curl, when he turns into Supes and drops that Curl everything else escapes you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm hoping this takes a lot from Birthright. That's certainly my definitive origin story for supes.


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2012)

Unshaken, it's one of the few Superman stories I've not read fully ;O

Think I read the part with Jor-El on Krypton but got distracted by Earth One ;(


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

Shame, you should finish it Bart. It starts a bit slow but that's mainly to establish Clark's character and dive into the struggles he faces.

It's a solid story that offers a modern take on superman's origins, overall I'd say it's one of the best supes stories one can get his hands on. With one of the highlights of the book being Jonathan and Martha Kent helping Kal-El to come up with a disguise, that scene was very well written.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

If there's one origin I hope they DONT draw from it's Earth One. Well, the art was great, so they can pull from that.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

The dialogues in Earth One were especially painful for me, didn't like the art work that much either to be honest. It's an okay book, but definitely not something I would recommend to someone that wants to get into supes comics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

The art was great in that it accomplished the whole "superman in OUR world" aesthetic. Other than that i'd say it was decent. And definitely wouldn't be my go to superman comic for a new reader.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> Good point, and then there's the whole Charlie Chaplin thing, but the fact of the matter is that the interval with Clark arriving and Superman appearing, or the other way around, could arouse suspicion.



What interval?

Clark could be in the Daily Planet one minute, see there is a crisis in Paris, and be there an back before a conversation is finished. 

Hell if I made a Superman film I was going to ever add lots of scenes like that- Perry White is in the middle of giving Clark an assigment, gets distracted by an incident in another country on the television, Clark vanishes as super-speed while his back in turned, Perry sees Superman arrive and save the day, Perry turns back to Clark and Clark there fixing his tie. Perry makes a remark about how Clark is dressed and tells him to look more professional in future, and sends him out.

Doesn't solve everything, of course, but all superheroes have stuff like that.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 25, 2012)

It seems like Superman will meet Lois before Clark joins the Daily Planet.

I think Clark won't work there until the very end of the film.

But I also think that following the trend of modern superhero films,  Clark's identity will not be a secret from Lois.

Nobody else will know or see Clark/Superman enough to guess they're the same guy. But Lois will, so she should just know straight away. It could help him with excuses to do super things too.

And the film seems like it will blend elements from *All Star*, *Birthright*, *Earth One*, and *Last Son*.

Hopefully Zod will somehow lead to Brainiac appearing, as a villain for the next film. I would want Lex and Brainiac for the next one maybe. Maybe Doomsday in there too.

And maybe Mongul for a third one, set in space mostly. Leading to a Darkseid film.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish they made Clark different enough that even Lois would be fooled. One of my favorite parts about All Star Superman is how even after Superman straight up tells her that he's clark kent, she doesn't believe him at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully Zod will somehow lead to Brainiac appearing, as a villain for the next film. I would want Lex and Brainiac for the next one maybe. Maybe Doomsday in there too.
> 
> And maybe Mongul for a third one, set in space mostly. Leading to a Darkseid film.



They should do a series of trilogies set in the same continuity, with this being the start of the first. Zod for this one film, Lex for the next, and Brainiac in the third, though Lex should be kept on as a recurring antagonist throughout the series.

The second trilogy could be about Luthor creating supervillains like Metallo and Parasite culminating in a Bizarro clone, but Supes defeats them all and foils a plot Luthor was working on, or maybe just figures out that Luthor is behind it and confronts him over it, and / or shuts down his program. Leads into film 3 with Lex and Superman in a covert war with one another that the public is not fully aware of, and then Brainiac (who has been hinted at in the previous movies) shows up on the scene. Supes and Luthor take him out together, but Lex secretly takes Brainiacs boy and tech for study, and starts marketing himself as the man who saved the planet.

_Then_ start moving into space stuff, and set Darkseid up as the main villain of the _second_ trilogy, hinted at and teased in the way Brainiac was. And don't be afraid to bring Braniac back at some point. Or even make Doomsday the ultimate villain of that story arc, so that it culminates in the death of Superman, which is when Mongul can appear- Supes is alive, and Mongul (or alien slavers on their way to Warworld) gets a hold of his not-quite-dead-body or something. Build up Darkseid as the main villain of trilogy 3, and culminating in an adaptation of the _Legacy_ story that villifies Supes in the eyes of the public...and President Luthor is the bad guy of trilogy 4.

But I'm probably expecting too much of Warner and DC studios.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> I wish they made Clark different enough that even Lois would be fooled. One of my favorite parts about All Star Superman is how even after Superman straight up tells her that he's clark kent, she doesn't believe him at all.



Meh. That works better as a stand-alone idea than for a series. Going with the Grant Morrison idea of Superman as a god who humans can't truly relate to (or vice-versa) doesn't really make much room for character development.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

The problem is if this Supes is not connected to the JL movie, then when the inevitable Supes reboot happens you cant have this Supes continuing along side the New Supes. Well WB wouldnt allow it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2012)

> But I'm probably expecting too much of Warner and DC studios.



Far too much mate


----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The art was great in that it accomplished the whole "superman in OUR world" aesthetic. Other than that i'd say it was decent. And definitely wouldn't be my go to superman comic for a new reader.


Don't know about that first part, but we concur with the rest so to hell with semantics.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The problem is if this Supes is not connected to the JL movie, then when the inevitable Supes reboot happens you cant have this Supes continuing along side the New Supes. Well WB wouldnt allow it.



Well, I'd just prefer to prioritise a Superman series over a JL one; a JL movie should be led into after the other movies, if at all. Frankly, a JL movie is worth less than ten Superman movies.



Ennoea said:


> Far too much mate



Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Not my fault if WB and DC don't have the strength to do what it necessary, to give the people the franchise it deserves, without supposing what they need right now. 

Their punishment must be more severe, and when their delusions about making these films are in ashes, they will have my permission to die.

Or do another reboot, I guess.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I'd just prefer to prioritise a Superman series over a JL one; a JL movie should be led into after the other movies, if at all. Frankly, a JL movie is worth less than ten Superman movies.



I agree with you but my beef is I am tired of DC reusing Supes and Bats they have a whole list of quality heroes they can use.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 25, 2012)

The name Superman is hebrew for "sodding coward." If I had as much power as he does, I'd just rid the world of humanity to let the earth thrive once more. He's just too scared to man up and do what's necessary.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The name Superman is hebrew for "sodding coward." If I had as much power as he does, I'd just rid the world of humanity to let the earth thrive once more. He's just too scared to man up and do what's necessary.



Thor is dutch for daddy little princess .


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 25, 2012)

That actually made me lol pretty hard. Especially the grammatical errors. ;-)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> That actually made me lol pretty hard. Especially the *grammatical errors*. ;-)



You telling me about the bold made me really Lawl.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 25, 2012)

I've missed you, Huey.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2012)

I have asked this question before, but I shall ask it again: how likely is it that, in this series, Lex Luthor shall be portrayed as a far more sinister and diabolical character than he was in the other live-action films? I myself would like to see that, as the only portrayal of him that I have seen that was truly evil, in my mind, was his appearance, voiced by Clancy Brown, in the _DC Animated Universe_ (and, consequently, that is my favorite version of him).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have asked question before, but I shall ask it again: how likely is it that, in this series, Lex Luthor shall be portrayed as a far more sinister and diabolical character than he was in the other live-action films? I myself would like to see that, as the only portrayal of him that I have seen that was truly evil, in my mind, was his appearance, voiced by Clancy Brown, in the _DC Animated Universe_ (and, consequently, that is my favorite version of him).



I wouldn't be surprised if they just show lexcorp tower or lexcorp billboards, and have others talking about him. Wouldn't they have casted someone by now? I doubt they'd do it, but I'd love to have clancy brown voice him on news radio, or do a commercial on a small distant tv.

But best case scenario he'd appear once or twice in the movie, subtly manipulate events to his favor, then have an end credits scene where it's revealed what his goal was.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

> I have asked question before, but I shall ask it again: how likely is it that, in this series, Lex Luthor shall be portrayed as a far more sinister and diabolical character than he was in the other live-action films?



There's a good chance that he will be more sinister than he was in the other films, I too would prefer it if he was a sinister villain.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> What interval?
> 
> Clark could be in the Daily Planet one minute, see there is a crisis in Paris, and be there an back before a conversation is finished.
> 
> ...



Hmmm good points :3

But I don't think they're going to make Superman that powerful in terms of displaying that level of superspeed, given the whole approach they're going for, and I do think Clark may have to rely on his wits for the most part there, but who knows?


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

*Jonathan Kent:* _"You're not just anyone, Nolan. One day you're gonna have to make a choice. You have to decide what kind of director you want to grow up to be. Whoever that man is, good character or bad, it's going to change the world."_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I'd just prefer to prioritise a Superman series over a JL one; a JL movie should be led into after the other movies, if at all. Frankly, a JL movie is worth less than ten Superman movies.



With Superman though, wouldn't it be pretty easy to slightly tie in to JL down the road? I really don't see why this superman couldn't also be the JL superman, but at the same time there's no need to hint at JL if no DC movies are coming out until 2015. Unless DC is planning to make JL their next film, which imo would not be a good idea.

And above all, it can't jeopardize or weaken the superman franchise, so in that I definitely agree with you. I'm worried that DC is going to try to run before it can walk though.



> Not my fault if WB and DC don't have the strength to do what it necessary, to give the people the franchise it deserves, without supposing what they need right now.
> 
> Their punishment must be more severe, and when their delusions about making these films are in ashes, they will have my permission to die.
> 
> Or do another reboot, I guess.



Well done, sir.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

It would be easy; its just, I still feel that a JL series isn't really worth it all that much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah, forgot about that. There's certainly an argument to be made that the characters stand better on their own, but do you think that it would be possible to have a JL film without taking away from the characters individually?

Although I wouldn't want Superman to tie into JL outside of world building or an end credits scene. Well, down the road I'd be okay with the leaguers as occasional very minor supporting characters, like Clark having a brief conversation / lunch with Bruce would be cool.

EDIT: Oh yeah, read your trilogies outline from last page. Great stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2012)

Why are there two threads?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ah, forgot about that. There's certainly an argument to be made that the characters stand better on their own, but do you think that it would be possible to have a JL film without taking away from the characters individually?
> 
> Although I wouldn't want Superman to tie into JL outside of world building or an end credits scene. Well, down the road I'd be okay with the leaguers as occasional very minor supporting characters, like Clark having a brief conversation / lunch with Bruce would be cool.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, read your trilogies outline from last page. Great stuff.



It is possible; I just think it would be better if they got something like hal a dozen movies out of them first. If they went with my 3-4 trilogies outline (which they should because its totally awesome and I'm totally a genius), I'd see a JL movie taking place around trilogy 2 and 3.

My main beef is...I kind of want to see an _Unlimited_ Justice League, so maybe do do a trilogy of JL films where it is only a handful of Leaguers while you are making a dozen Batman and Superman films (and some GL, WW, Flash movies etc.), then when they are wrapped up or wrapping up go forth with a massive League expansion where they no longer have to worry about policing entire cities on their own anymore. 

The problem with JL is, and always has been, the JL is always either too small to really be worth it unless there is a major crisis going on, or too big and organized to convincingly let the individual members carry on with their own franchises. The best JL stories are the ones where the Leaguers are a major international organization and the villains have to form their own to even the odds, and that is the thing I'd want to see. But before that I want to see fully-fleshed out franchises for the individual members. 

If there is one criticism I will lay at Chris Nolan's feet, it is that his series never showed any long-term dedication to Batman, to commiting to the kind of franchise Batman deserves, and it often felt less like great Batman movies than great movies with Batman in it. In short, it was an enjoyable waste of time- we shouldn't _have_ to go through with another reboot; we should be prepping for Batman 4 (or 5), but there you go. These heroes deserve Bond levels of commitment becaue their stories are worth telling and worth telling well, but with the Avengers around its become too late for that due to the pressure to compete with Marvel on that front.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2012)

No I think that after Superman they should dive straight into JL.

A global catastraphe, like invading Appellaxians, affecting lll the league bringing them all together. But esablishing some of them as active heroes already. Wonder Woman and Aquaman shouldn't seem like proper superheroes until the end of the film though. 

The end of the film should bring them together to be dubbed the JL. After saving the Earth. Setting them up as an official superheroes for standalone films before cominng together for JL2.

They don't need to do what Marvel is doing. Marvel heroes are in a grounded realstic world where heroes and powers etc are starting to show up. DC heroes should be from a world where heroes and powers exist and are known already.

I would love if they released short animated shorts showing the movie character origins briefly as a viral campaign, instead of more origin movies.

I already detailed exactly how I would want a JL film to go. I'm reluctant to post it here. I may make another thread.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a bit obvious that Snyder/Nolan's Superman won't be apart of a Justice League film; especially given the tone that we've currently seen of the film through the trailers and what some of the cast members have said.

As Nolan said of Batman, if there were other superhuman beings then it would influence Bruce's decision to don the cowl, and wouldn't that in turn influence Clark's decision to don the cape? Sure it would, realistically speaking at the very least.

Not that I'm suggesting they shouldn't go for a Justice League film, which they obviously will; but simply that they leave Cavill's Superman out of it for obvious reasons, given the poor writers involved in the other future DC films ...


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, since Batman is inevitably being rebooted, Snyder's Superman could be in a DC universe and be the FIRST superhero, so nothing affects his decision. If they want to keep Green Lantern canon then they could have a scene late in the movie (by then Clark will have been Superman for a while presumably) where Clark sees video footage of Hal's first public appearance as Green Lantern. Even if you didn't like Green Lantern, I doubt seeing a few seconds of it during MOS or it being referenced will ruin the whole film. And of course Wonder Woman will leave Paradise Island afterwards and then Barry has his accident and you've got the ball rolling.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder why so many superero movies always seem to assume that superheroes are new to the world. Thats not how the comics go at all, and it limits storyline possibilities as well as the worldbuilding. Its one of those things movies like _The Incredibles,_ original stories paying homage to comic book superheroes, almost never worry about.

Its kind of annoying, really.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> It's a bit obvious that Snyder/Nolan's Superman won't be apart of a Justice League film; especially given the tone that we've currently seen of the film through the trailers and what some of the cast members have said.


Why would the tone mean that there couldn't be a JL film? It doesn't seem obvious at all. I would love a JL film with a slightly more serious tone. Especially to differ from the Avengers.



> As Nolan said of Batman, if there were other superhuman beings then it would influence Bruce's decision to don the cowl, and wouldn't that in turn influence Clark's decision to don the cape? Sure it would, realistically speaking at the very least.


No it wouldn't. Supes and Bat could simply be the first heroes who influenced the others to start appearing afterwards.

@masmune1: Yeah I would prefer a world where heroes already exist. I'm sick of origins already anyway.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why are there two threads?


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Well, since Batman is inevitably being rebooted, Snyder's Superman could be in a DC universe and be the FIRST superhero, so nothing affects his decision. If they want to keep Green Lantern canon then they could have a scene late in the movie (by then Clark will have been Superman for a while presumably) where Clark sees video footage of Hal's first public appearance as Green Lantern. Even if you didn't like Green Lantern, I doubt seeing a few seconds of it during MOS or it being referenced will ruin the whole film. And of course Wonder Woman will leave Paradise Island afterwards and then Barry has his accident and you've got the ball rolling.



Perhaps he could do that; that would work, but then again even if Batman was rebooted and installed into a "DC Universe" why would he take up the cowl if the likes of Superman is around?

I still stand by what Nolan's said of Superman and Batman; also there's no way on earth that any script or story influenced by Nolan and Goyer would include any such references to other superheroes as that's fairly obvious.



masamune1 said:


> I wonder why so many superero movies always seem to assume that superheroes are new to the world. Thats not how the comics go at all, and it limits storyline possibilities as well as the worldbuilding. Its one of those things movies like _The Incredibles,_ original stories paying homage to comic book superheroes, almost never worry about.
> 
> Its kind of annoying, really.



But that's the difference between film and comics.



tari101190 said:


> Why would the tone mean that there couldn't be a JL film? It doesn't seem obvious at all. I would love a JL film with a slightly more serious tone. Especially to differ from the Avengers.
> 
> No it wouldn't. Supes and Bat could simply be the first heroes who influenced the others to start appearing afterwards.
> 
> @masmune1: Yeah I would prefer a world where heroes already exist. I'm sick of origins already anyway.



Well tone sort of has a lot to do with it, but they'll need to erase that entire Green Lantern "thing" if they continue as I doubt, in terms of tonality, that Clark would interact with someone such as Reynolds' Green Lantern. Or, for example, could you see Bruce from Batman Begins in the same room with him?

Oh god don't even mention the Avengers haha ;S

But still if Batman was established first and then Clark came out in the open, why would he continue? 


Lol :3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if Superman talks in Batman's voice.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe if you saw the Comic-Con trailer you wouldn't have to ask


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Superheroes generally stay out of Gotham because Batman has his way of doing things and asks the others to respect that. Besides, most DC heroes have their own city they have to protect, add their day jobs (Clark - reporter, Hal - pilot, Barry - crime lab, etc.), time spent with family and friends, etc. and they wouldn't really have time for Gotham anyway especially if they form the Justice League.

If a huge enough threat to the entire planet arrived, I'm pretty sure Batman isn't going to flat-out refuse any superhero help he can get. Geoff Johns did a pretty job covering this in the first arc of the reboot, they fought together because they had to and they stuck together because it would help their public image and inevitably more world-level threats would arrive. Batman clearly is annoyed by Hal but knows that what's going on is bigger than that and even Hal will cut the crap when things get really serious.

If you're still worried about Superman losing that image of a heroic savior that's unique, how about this? In the Justice League: New Frontier movie, Barry, Hal, Martian Manhunter, and a bunch of other heroes are assembled to fight the upcoming threat but soon begin bickering with one another for political issues and what not. Superman ends this by clapping his hands together (really loud obviously) and giving a really awesome (but not too long, otherwise it'd be preachy) speech on what America is supposed to be and so on. You could modify that for a live-action JL film, have the various heroes about to descend into arguments when time is short and Superman ends it similarly with a short speech on what heroes are supposed to be and that different beliefs and tactics shouldn't interfere with them coming together to protect the innocent. Superman looks uniquely heroic (and awesome) as a result and you have a perfectly reasonable explanation for why they will work together.

Yeah, in the Comic-Con trailer, the Superman voice was more calm and friendly while the Clark voice (at least his Smallville one, maybe his voice once he gets to Metropolis will be different) was a bit lower-pitched. So far it sounds like it works.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> What interval?
> 
> Clark could be in the Daily Planet one minute, see there is a crisis in Paris, and be there an back before a conversation is finished.



ugh i hate when writers try and pull shit like that. 

it totally ruins any superman story for me basically. something like that would be even more god awful outside of comics


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think I've met a more nitpicky for arbitrary reasons comic fan than Petes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha yeah, but while I love those kinds of scenes, I doubt something like that would work in this movie given the tone it's going for. 

I do hope we get some stuff where he does mundane actions at super speed. Like moving something so somebody won't trip, or getting a ball for a kid who's about to run into the street to get it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay, these are my quick thoughts on Justice League:

- A serious and realistic tone. Which refers to how the world is handled. It doesn't mean sc-fi or supernatural elements cannot be present. Just handled realistically and more seriously, rather than comic booky or cartoony. Like a serious adult sci-fi film like Prometheus would.

- Animated shorts should be released detailing the brief origins of the League members. As a viral marketing campaign every month a year before the films released. Fleshed out more as DVD extras maybe. Give a chance for WBros to take advantage of the great work DC does with it's animated features while still tying into the live-action films.

- The movie should be the origin of the official Justice League team coming together officially for the first time.

- Establish some heroes like Flash, Black Canary, Green Arrow and maybe Btman have already encountered eachother or even teamed up previously.

- Using the Ryan Reynolds and Henry Cavil is perfectly fine. Only the characters personalities are different. The Green Lantern film itself, despite it's flaws, was a realistic film. It wasn't a goofy, unrealistic film. It was the character of Hal Jordan, not the film itself, which was goofy/comedic. Ryan Reynolds would fit fine in a Justice League film.

- I didn't like the Green Lantern movie much, but it was good enough to use as apart of Justice League. A sequel which is more sci-fi would easily rectify their mistakes with the first movie. Just do a sequel set in space more.

- Even using Christian Bale coming back would be fine. The film still had sci-fi elements. Just because there were no meta-humans or aliens in it, doesn't mean it would be out of place. And the Nolan films had 'comedy' and 'out there' stuff. They were not super serious dramas.

- Amanda Waller should play a big part, to eventually build up to checkmate and Suicide Squad in sequels.

- I'm sure if Bale realised that the tone and direction of Justice League would be more in line with Dark Knight and Man of Steel, he wouldn't mind returning even without Nolan.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

tari101190 :3

The only part realistic of the Green Lantern film was the small parts with Hal Jordan, but the rest was a collective pile of rubbish, given the story, editing and everything else. Oh and of course the part with Hal Jordan using the ring to punch one of the co-workers through a brick wall, very realistic 

God I need to forget about that film ...

You can't have a film squashed with characters such as Black Canary, Green Arrow; it's not the Avengers, thus it's superfluous, especially if there's no concrete backstory following each of the members prior to release.

They should focus on individual films instead before going down such a rushed root; which is why Nolan probably would never ever involve himself in such a thing ;S


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> The only part realistic of the Green Lantern film was the small parts with Hal Jordan, but the rest was a collective pile of rubbish, given the story, editing and everything else. Oh and of course the part with Hal Jordan using the ring to punch one of the co-workers through a brick wall, very realistic...


How is that unrealistic? He has a ring with green energy that creates constructs. He didn't do anything outside of the laws that state what he can and cannot do in his world. And the film had many flaws which resulted in it being not good. None of those flaws had anything to do with how realistic or not his powers were.



> You can't have a film squashed with characters such as Black Canary, Green Arrow; it's not the Avengers, thus it's superfluous, especially if there's no concrete backstory following each of the members prior to release.


You do not need a tedious 2 hour film to explain everyone's backstory. Are you saying that you personally feel you cannot learn enough about a character unless a film is made about them?



> They should focus on individual films instead before going down such a rushed root;


Why would it be rushed? Production obviously has not started. They can use as much time as they want to create a film like this.



> ...which is why Nolan probably would never ever involve himself in such a thing ;S


Who cares if Nolan is involved? There are other filmmakers besides him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Okay, these are my quick thoughts on Justice League:
> 
> - A serious and realistic tone. Which refers to how the world is handled. It doesn't mean sc-fi or supernatural elements cannot be present. Just handled realistically and more seriously, rather than comic booky or cartoony. Like a serious adult sci-fi film like Prometheus would.
> 
> ...



  Wally West should be the the Flash since he has more dept in character than any other Flash. 

- Cadmus needs to be Establish in this Franchise potentially leading to Apokalips. 

- Zatanna should be establish as this will be a great marketing strategy as Marvel has yet to do a Dr. Strange movie or establish their Magic base Heroes.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> Perhaps he could do that; that would work, but then again even if Batman was rebooted and installed into a "DC Universe" why would he take up the cowl if the likes of Superman is around?
> 
> I still stand by what Nolan's said of Superman and Batman; also there's no way on earth that any script or story influenced by Nolan and Goyer would include any such references to other superheroes as that's fairly obvious.



Why would he take up the cowl if guys like Superman were around?

Why _did_ he take up the cowl if guys like Superman were around? There are several versions of the Batman story where Superman came first, and there were always superheroes before them. Not to mention, there is no reason for Superman to not show up _after_ Batman.

Really, though, Superman just generally deals with different sorts of threats. Its true, he does deal with street-level crime, but in general Supe's is the sort to help deal with natural disasters and bigger-scale villains like Lex Luthor or aliens or others. The best reason for Superman staying out of Gotham is simply that Gotham, hellhole that it is, is not really high on his list of priorities, any more than Star City or Central City or London or Tokyo or any other city on Earth is distinctly his problem. 

Batman knows this. Batman understands this. And Batman is capable of dealing with this kind of thing on his own. Gotham has a set of problems tha Superman can solve in a day....but they will return the moment he leaves, because the crazies in Arkham will _still_ break out and every second he devotes to dealing with them is a second he could be dealing with crime in another city, or saving someone from an accident, or worrying about leaving Metropolis in the hands of Lex Luthor. 



> But that's the difference between film and comics.



Or would be if I didn't just mention _The Incredibles._ 

Its only the difference because filmmakers have fallen into a bad habit. They don't _have_ to make films like that. If anything, it hampers those films.



> But still if Batman was established first and then Clark came out in the open, why would he continue?



Because that naive and gullible Boy Scout is too busy rescuing kittens stuck in trees or failing to bust Lex Luthor. Batman wouldn't trust with Gotham's sanitation never mind Gotham's violent crime rate.



tari101190 said:


> Okay, these are my quick thoughts on Justice League:
> 
> - A serious and realistic tone. Which refers to how the world is handled. It doesn't mean sc-fi or supernatural elements cannot be present. Just handled realistically and more seriously, rather than comic booky or cartoony. Like a serious adult sci-fi film like Prometheus would.
> 
> ...



Christian Bale is not coming back to do another movie. He _shouldn't_, even, for a whole bunch of reasons. 

Viral marketing is not that important. It shouldn't be relied on for world building or fleshing out the origins of characters. 

A JL movie should not be rushed. It isn't important. Superman, Batman and Green Lantern can all carry franchises on their own and they can churn out better movies than any Justice League story.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> How is that unrealstic? He has a ring with green energy that creates constructs. He didn't do anything outside of the laws that state what he can and cannot do in his world. And the film had many flaws which resulted in it being not good. None of those flaws had anything to do with how realstic or not his powers were.



Watch this: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWWXw5SMIP0[/YOUTUBE]

One of the men doesn't even shatter the window when he lands, yet the other one goes through the brick wall without any effort; whereas Man of Steel's a lot different and Snyder has made several comments about the applications of strength, flight etc

Also the fact Hal pretty much just killed an unemployed worker, or several of them 



tari101190 said:


> You do not need a tedius 2 hour fil,m to explasin everyone's backstory. Are you sayinngthat you personally feel you cannot learn enough about a character unless a film is made about them?



No; I'm merely saying including background characters such as Black Canary instead of focusing on the main roster is a bit insensitive.



tari101190 said:


> Who cares if Nolan is involved? There are other filmakers besides him.



Because it's Nolan ;O

I think all you'd have to do is look at the Man of Steel teaser and take a look at the casting sheet; he influences things, a great many things.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly if they reboot GL they're idiots. The first film was bad due to poor writing and editing, but it's not like a second movie couldn't correct most of the crap in the first one. 

Also, you can say they might be better off getting a new hal jordan, but there is an extremely small chance that whoever they get would be worth losing Mark Strong as Sinestro.



> Because it's Nolan ;O
> 
> I think all you'd have to do is look at the Man of Steel teaser and take a look at the casting sheet; he influences things, a great many things.



Certainly. I mean who else could be responsible for the casting in this movie? Definitely not Kristy Carlson, Lora Kennedy, or Claire Simon.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly if they reboot GL they're idiots. The first film was bad due to poor writing and editing, but it's not like a second movie couldn't correct most of the crap in the first one.
> 
> Also, you can say they might be better off getting a new hal jordan, but there is an extremely small chance that whoever they get would be worth losing Mark Strong as Sinestro.



Well the first film was mainly due to the fact they were idiots to begin with; pretty much what you said about the poor writing and editing is spot on, and guess who they're getting to write the Wonder Women and Flash films? The same people who wrote Green Lantern 

They could easily reboot it and get a new Hal Jordan all the same, or go down the John Stewart route; or even more intriguing perhaps the whole Alan Scott route ;D



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Certainly. I mean who else could be responsible for the casting in this movie? Definitely not Kristy Carlson, Lora Kennedy, or Claire Simon.



Compare the casting of Snyder's previous work with Kristy Carlson and Lora Kennedy to that of _Man of Steel_ and you'll find the answer. There's a reason that exactly half of the main cast are Oscar nominated actors and actresses.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart is such a stan, it hurts.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well the first film was mainly due to the fact they were idiots to begin with; pretty much what you said about the poor writing and editing is spot on, and guess who they're getting to write the Wonder Women and Flash films? The same people who wrote Green Lantern
> 
> They could easily reboot it and get a new Hal Jordan all the same, or go down the John Stewart route; or even more intriguing perhaps the whole Alan Scott route ;D



Present a better choice for Hal Jordan than Ryan Reynolds and a better choice for Sinestro than Mark Strong and I'd consider it.

Really though, moviegoers already get a bad taste in their mouth at the word reboot, I don't think it should be done unless it's absolutely necesssary.



> Compare the casting of Snyder's previous work with Kristy Carlson and Lora Kennedy to that of _Man of Steel_ and you'll find the answer. There's a reason that exactly half of the main cast are Oscar nominated actors and actresses.



Watchmen (aside from Silk Spectre and Ozy) and 300 (all) were both well casted imo. But I'd say part of the reason is that it's a superman movie and that it has a hugenormous budget.

But yes, Nolan is WBs golden boy so I'm sure money wasn't an issue.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Bart is such a stan, it hurts.



Eeeeeeeeek ;O



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Present a better choice for Hal Jordan than Ryan Reynolds and a better choice for Sinestro than Mark Strong and I'd consider it.
> 
> Really though, moviegoers already get a bad taste in their mouth at the word reboot, I don't think it should be done unless it's absolutely necesssary.



Woah erm, well I really would like him as someone else in the roster but if it was Hal Jordan or maybe Alan Scott without a doubt whatsoever that would have to go to Charlie Hunnam.

Sinestro is a bit tricky; but even though it wouldn't happen I guess _Daniel Day-Lewis_, although Nolan and co wanted him for _Man of Steel_ 

So Charlie Hunnam and Daniel Day-Lewis :3



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Watchmen (aside from Silk Spectre and Ozy) and 300 (all) were both well casted imo. But I'd say part of the reason is that it's a superman movie and that it has a hugenormous budget.
> 
> But yes, Nolan is WBs golden boy so I'm sure money wasn't an issue.



Oo well yeah; don't get me wrong both were casted pretty brilliantly but Nolan's name attached to most things does attract attention from actors and actresses a like.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> Woah erm, well I really would like him as someone else in the roster but if it was Hal Jordan or maybe Alan Scott without a doubt whatsoever that would have to go to Charlie Hunnam.



I don't think he'd be bad, but I don't think he'd be better than Reynolds. Or at least, I'm not certain enough that he would outperform reynolds by enough that it would warrant a reboot. 



> Sinestro is a bit tricky; but even though it wouldn't happen I guess _Daniel Day-Lewis_, although Nolan and co wanted him for _Man of Steel_
> 
> So Charlie Hunnam and Daniel Day-Lewis :3



If they could get DDL I'd be okay with it. But you and I both know he wouldn't do it, regardless of the talent involved. He's too selective with his roles to do a blockbuster superhero flick.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think he'd be bad, but I don't think he'd be better than Reynolds. Or at least, I'm not certain enough that he would outperform reynolds by enough that it would warrant a reboot.



Well he's a very brilliant actor for one thing, and I'd pretty much champion Hunnam as Jordan :3

But at the end of the day Reynolds was essentially playing himself; that's not to say Reynolds isn't that far off the character he was playing but you've got to add something else and it really wasn't there ;D




Whip Whirlwind said:


> If they could get DDL I'd be okay with it. But you and I both know he wouldn't do it, regardless of the talent involved. He's too selective with his roles to do a blockbuster superhero flick.



Agreed :3

Well exactly he's very selective, and I really do hope Nolan or even Snyder confirms at one point whether he was a candidate for Jor-El.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well he's a very brilliant actor for one thing, and I'd pretty much champion Hunnam as Jordan :3



Meh, i'd prefer hunham as iron fist.



> But at the end of the day Reynolds was essentially playing himself; that's not to say Reynolds isn't that far off the character he was playing but you've got to add something else and it really wasn't there ;D



Yeah you do need something else, like a good script. But yeah, to me Hunham would be even more uncertain than Reynolds. I wouldn't object to the casting, but it's not worth a reboot.




> Agreed :3
> 
> Well exactly he's very selective, and I really do hope Nolan or even Snyder confirms at one point whether he was a candidate for Jor-El.



That's the only character I could see him considering playing.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 27, 2012)

I only saw a teaser trailer in the theater yesterday. 

They should use special effects to make him look more buf and more fat when he is clark kent, like in some comics.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Meh, i'd prefer hunham as iron fist.







Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah you do need something else, like a good script. But yeah, to me Hunham would be even more uncertain than Reynolds. I wouldn't object to the casting, but it's not worth a reboot.
> 
> That's the only character I could see him considering playing.



Well I don't think Hunnam would be a bit uncertain, given the fact he's a pretty remarkable actor compared to Reynolds, if you've seen some of the films he's been in of course; but really I think they should look at it as Superman Returns and just reboot it.



ovanz said:


> I only saw a teaser trailer in the theater yesterday.
> 
> They should use special effects to make him look more buf and more fat when he is clark kent, like in some comics.



From what we've seen and heard that's not going to happen; and it's a film that's not going to be overblown with special effects when they're not needed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> Well I don't think Hunnam would be a bit uncertain, given the fact he's a pretty remarkable actor compared to Reynolds, if you've seen some of the films he's been in of course; but really I think they should look at it as Superman Returns and just reboot it.



What makes you think that? He's good in Sons of Anarchy no doubt, and I do think he's a good actor, but again, not certain enough that it'd be worth a reboot.

What would be gained from a reboot besides a new lead that couldn't be done in a straight sequel?

The only way I'd be open to a reboot is if it was in the style of incredible hulk. No origin story, starts off with Hal having been GL for a bit, but maybe before he met sinestro. 



> From what we've seen and heard that's not going to happen; and it's a film that's not going to be overblown with special effects when they're not needed.



I don't want special effects used for Clark Kent, I hope that Cavill can sell it just like Superman does, with acting.


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What makes you think that? He's good in Sons of Anarchy no doubt, and I do think he's a good actor, but again, not certain enough that it'd be worth a reboot.
> 
> What would be gained from a reboot besides a new lead that couldn't be done in a straight sequel?
> 
> The only way I'd be open to a reboot is if it was in the style of incredible hulk. No origin story, starts off with Hal having been GL for a bit, but maybe before he met sinestro.



There's a lot more to him than Sons of Anarchy (still need to watch that show); and definitely a really good actor, but I think he would be worth a choice, but it depends on quite a few things of course.

Because a sequel would be connectioned to the first film, which many people wish to forget; it was done with Man of Steel lets not forget.

Hmm okaaay ;O



Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't want special effects used for Clark Kent, I hope that Cavill can sell it just like Superman does, with acting.



Exactly; and he definitely will :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Nolan version of Worlds Finest



Make it happen Hollywood .


----------



## Bart (Jul 27, 2012)

Nolan's version of World's Finest could be amazing, especially given Nolan and Goyer's take on Superman's story; but given his mind set and the TDKR ;S


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2012)

Bart said:


> There's a lot more to him than Sons of Anarchy (still need to watch that show); and definitely a really good actor, but I think he would be worth a choice, but it depends on quite a few things of course.



Like what? I don't even remember his part in Children of Men, but it has been awhile since I saw it. What other movies of his are worth watching?



> Because a sequel would be connectioned to the first film, which many people wish to forget; it was done with Man of Steel lets not forget.



Well yeah, but that was 6 years ago, and it's understandable since there was nowhere to go with the previous franchise. The more films in a series the less options there are for sequels due to what has been established in the previous films.

With GL, it's only 1, and they could easily bring back parallax (can't kill the embodiment of fear as long as there's fear in the universe), and combining Krona and Parallax isn't terrible. Also, if Parallax comes back that's an excuse to redesign it. Really the only things that would hold over are the cast, and the guardians being the creators of the first yellow ring.

I just feel like there's more creative ways to fix the GL franchise besides a reboot, and for me what's set in stone by GL1 isn't bad enough that it would be worth it. It's such a lazy tactic and judging by the initial impression made by ASM it's not one that moviegoers will easily accept.


----------



## Bart (Jul 28, 2012)

Whip, take a look at _Green Street_ :3

There's only been one GL film so rebooting it wouldn't be too bad, as we've seen in the past with some who've not even established themselves greatly.

Also the second trailer for _Man of Steel_ is rumoured to be released on the 14th of December alonside _The Hobbit_, which is pretty much confirmed either way :WOW


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a feeling that Zod will get lost in this movie. They have to cover origins and Superman seems to be having conflict against the world so where does Zod fit into all this. Either this will be a very long movie or Zod will get lost.

Personally I think Zod will show up and Supes will put on the cape but he will be confused as an ally of Zod at the beginning of the movie rather than hero.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 2, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I have a feeling that Zod will get lost in this movie. They have to cover origins and Superman seems to be having conflict against the world so where does Zod fit into all this. Either this will be a very long movie or Zod will get lost.
> 
> Personally I think Zod will show up and Supes will put on the cape but he will be confused as an ally of Zod at the beginning of the movie rather than hero.



Zod will fit fine into Supes origin because Zod is also a kryptonian so he wont get lost. My biggest concern for this movie will be the fight scenes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 2, 2012)

Superman better fight a giant spider in the third act.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superman better fight a giant spider in the third act.



A radioactive spider that is as big as Great Britain?  That would be awesome.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superman better fight a giant spider in the third act.



They are the fiercest killers in the insect kingdom.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> They are the fiercest killers in the insect kingdom.



A spider is an arachnid .


----------



## TSC (Aug 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Superman better fight a giant spider in the third act.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't catch this at first but the narration is quoting All Star Superman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 2, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Didn't catch this at first but the narration is quoting All Star Superman.



Yeah, a lot of places were pointing this out. Hopefully they _understand_ the source material they take it from.


----------



## Bart (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep it was pointed out earlier, Goyer would have been a fan then :3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Zod will fit fine into Supes origin because Zod is also a kryptonian so he wont get lost. My biggest concern for this movie will be the fight scenes.



Since when you were under the impression that a live action Superman movie will include fight scenes? Its all about the drama, romance and trying to overcome his identity crisis. lol


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Since when you were under the impression that a live action Superman movie will include fight scenes? Its all about the drama, romance and trying to overcome his identity crisis. lol



I'm already hating this movie. Superhero movies are supposed to be about action....and blue energy.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Since when you were under the impression that a live action Superman movie will include fight scenes? Its all about the drama, romance and trying to overcome his identity crisis. lol



Watch the Comic-Con trailer please


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2012)

The Comic Con trailer showed tons of action. I say this will be a long movie with a balanced mix of action and drama.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

I just hope they pull off the fighting convincingly. I know Nolan has this habit of downscaling everything to try to maintain a sense of realism, but I really want to see Superman punch someone hard enough that they fly through several buildings.

This film is the perfect opportunity for DC to stamp their foot down and prove their characters are as good as Marvel's when it comes to wrecking buildings and I hope Nolan doesn't interfere with that. Snyder, thus far, has been exceptionally good with fight scenes (300, Watchmen and Sucker Punch come to mind as some of the best examples of combat in films released in the last five years), so I have faith he can give us a finale worth talking about.


----------



## Federer (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope there aren't many Jesus references, just like that last Superman movie.

Let's see how good this one will be, so far all Supes movies were cheesy.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> Watch the Comic-Con trailer please



Yeah I read about that. It included a lot more than the teaser.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> I hope there aren't many Jesus references, just like that last Superman movie.
> 
> Let's see how good this one will be, so far all Supes movies were cheesy.



Superman II was awesomeness incarnate. "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"

I liked the first one quite a bit, too, and the third one wasn't _that_ bad - certainly, Evil Superman was done better than Evil Spiderman - but the fourth Superman film was downright terrible.


----------



## Federer (Aug 3, 2012)

For each their own I guess.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> For each their own I guess.



How could you not like Superman II?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

I liked _Superman II._


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't really care for _Superman II_ myself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't really care for _Superman II_ myself.



Get the ck outta here .


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I just hope they pull off the fighting convincingly. I know Nolan has this habit of downscaling everything to try to maintain a sense of realism, but I really want to see Superman punch someone hard enough that they fly through several buildings.
> 
> This film is the perfect opportunity for DC to stamp their foot down and prove their characters are as good as Marvel's when it comes to wrecking buildings and I hope Nolan doesn't interfere with that. Snyder, thus far, has been exceptionally good with fight scenes (300, Watchmen and Sucker Punch come to mind as some of the best examples of combat in films released in the last five years), so I have faith he can give us a finale worth talking about.



Why would Nolan interfere with that?

I agree, but then again some of the best fighting scenes, as far as hand-to-hand combat were concerned was seen in _The Dark Knight Rises_; and Snyder has pretty much said there'll be a sense of realism to Superman's strength in that mechanics of lifting etc and whatnot.

All I hope is that _Man of Steel_, and a possible trilogy, is a stand alone and self-contained set of films.



Lupin III said:


> Yeah I read about that. It included a lot more than the teaser.



Yeah it did, but still the teaser was the better of the two :WOW


----------



## James Bond (Aug 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what that white beam thing was that Zod and his gang used against Kal-el ?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Get the ck outta here .


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> I agree, but then again some of the best fighting scenes, as far as hand-to-hand combat were concerned was seen in _The Dark Knight Rises_; and Snyder has pretty much said there'll be a sense of realism to Superman's strength in that mechanics of lifting etc and whatnot.



That's ridiculous, the only "best of" category the Bane v Bruce encounter in DKR falls into is best fight in a Nolan film.

The comic con trailer still has me fairly positive about how this will all end up i just hope it's not grounded to the level Batman was.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

> I agree, but then again some of the best fighting scenes, as far as hand-to-hand combat were concerned was seen in The Dark Knight Rises;


what**


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe he might out of the three Bat movies...


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> That's ridiculous, the only "best of" category the Bane v Bruce encounter in DKR falls into is best fight in a Nolan film.
> 
> The comic con trailer still has me fairly positive about how this will all end up i just hope it's not grounded to the level Batman was.



I said _some_ of the best hand-to-hand fighting scenes.

But the fact that it's tone seems Batman Begins-ish, as many have stated and that two of the cast members have compared it's tonality to that of The Dark Knight maybe ever so slightly.

Grounded may be the word word, but it'll be realistic to the point where it can be realistic.



Stunna said:


> what**



What I said above 



masamune1 said:


> Maybe he might out of the three Bat movies...



:3


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> I said _some_ of the best hand-to-hand fighting scenes.



I know you did, and it's _still_ ridiculous.



Bart said:


> But the fact that it's tone seems Batman  Begins-ish, as many have stated and that two of the cast members have  compared it's tonality to that of The Dark Knight maybe ever so  slightly.
> 
> Grounded may be the word word, but it'll be realistic to the point where it can be realistic.



I think my biggest problem is i don't see what it gains from being realistic apart from being more easily accessible. I had the same problem with the Bat trilogy. I still got a great lot of enjoyment out of them so don't take what i say as a negative it's more personal preference.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> *I think my biggest problem is i don't see what it gains from being realistic apart from being more easily accessible*. I had the same problem with the Bat trilogy. I still got a great lot of enjoyment out of them so don't take what i say as a negative it's more personal preference.



Because it's Nolan, and Nolan makes money. Not saying it's a bad thing, but I can very easily see a WB meeting like:

High ranking suit #1: Gah what are we going to do about DC movies? Batman's almost ending and Nolan says he's done after that. Any ideas?
*crickets*
High ranking suit #1: C'mon now, we can't rely on Nolan forever.
*crickets*
*phone rings*
Nolan: Hey, David and I have this idea for Superman, if you-
Everyone in the room: OH MY GOD YES THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Indeed, while the Bane vs Batman fights were impressive, they were nowhere near as good as the likes of that hallway scene in Oldboy or many of the fights in those Bourne films. Heck, the fights in the new Spiderman were more impressive than The Dark Knight Rises.

But returning to the topic at hand, realism is unnecessary in a Superman film and would be counter-intuitive. The whole point of Superman's character is that he defies stuff like that.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Because it's Nolan, and Nolan makes money. Not saying it's a bad thing, but I can very easily see a WB meeting like:
> 
> High ranking suit #1: Gah what are we going to do about DC movies? Batman's almost ending and Nolan says he's done after that. Any ideas?
> *crickets*
> ...



Yeah after the great success of Green Lantern and Jonah Hex that's probably how it went down.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I know you did, and it's _still_ ridiculous.
> 
> I think my biggest problem is i don't see what it gains from being realistic apart from being more easily accessible. I had the same problem with the Bat trilogy. I still got a great lot of enjoyment out of them so don't take what i say as a negative it's more personal preference.



It's really not ;O

It's to do with interpretation and there's a difference between comic and film, as I'm sure you'd know.



Velocity said:


> Indeed, while the Bane vs Batman fights were impressive, they were nowhere near as good as the likes of that hallway scene in Oldboy or many of the fights in those Bourne films. Heck, the fights in the new Spiderman were more impressive than The Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> But returning to the topic at hand, realism is unnecessary in a Superman film and would be counter-intuitive. The whole point of Superman's character is that he defies stuff like that.



Indeed, very impressive :3

Ah that hallway scene in Oldboy or the Bourne films? Well that hallway scene was a bit hmm & Jason Bourne's skills in combat are incredible and I'd be prepared to bet he's knows a great many forms of martial arts.

It's not unnccessary, because as it's been stated, science can pretty much explain how a being such as Superman could exist; realism is important, becuase it allows us to relate, for the most part, and the teaser conveyed that effectively.

As Snyder said, this Superman is set in the real world.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

> Well that hallway scene was a bit hmm


them's fightin' words.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart, Superman's _character_ needs to be grounded in realism, that's how we relate to Superman. We relate to his identity crisis, his feeling of isolation and how he copes with being in a world of "cardboard". His superhuman abilities aren't what we relate to - those are for show, to get us excited and to give us epic fights.

I want to see Superman punch someone so hard they see the curvature of the Earth, not a scientific explanation of how the difference in solar radiation between our Sun and Krypton's, coupled with our planet's weaker gravity, grant him his superhuman abilities.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2012)

As long as the character reacts to his environment logically, then that is enough realism for me. If Superman is an Alien from outer space that needs to find some connection to our world, then go ahead and make him go on a journey to find his "true self". It's realistic, because he's reacting to his environment. It's a way that I can understand, sympathise, and relate with. 

When it comes to his powers, why do I need to relate to that? He's meant to be illogical in that regard, because that is what makes him super. 'Say I could fly? Say I had super-speed? What person would I be, and how would I react with the world?' In short, you don't relate to the SUPER, you relate to the MAN.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2012)

That and imo metropolis should be presented as somewhat futuristic, at least when it comes to LexCorp and/or STAR labs.

Well put Distance. It's important to have relatable characters, that is true, and through his personality traits Clark should come through as someone we can relate to.

But a big part of what makes superman great for me is the he has these amazing abilities that allow him to do amazing things in amazing places and meet amazing people.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2012)

My only problem with Superman is his ability to control his powers so effortlessly. If his awesome powers were too much for even him to handle, then I would actually be in shock when he manages to save the day. With strength like his he should cause major collateral damage when trying to save people, and that should be a main focus in all his adaptations. How can you save the world when the slightest thing you do could break it? Shouldn't people also be afraid of Superman? I think they should. Not just the villains.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Distance said:


> My only problem with Superman is his ability to control his powers so effortlessly. If his awesome powers were too much for even him to handle, then I would actually be in shock when he manages to save the day. With strength like his he should cause major collateral damage when trying to save people, and that should be a main focus in all his adaptations. How can you save the world when the slightest thing you do could break it? Shouldn't people also be afraid of Superman? I think they should. Not just the villains.



That would be interesting to see. We're often told by Superman himself how he consciously holds back all the time because he's scared of breaking things, of breaking people. Yet to see the reverse of that, to see Superman hold onto someone so tightly that he crushes their ribs even though he's trying to be gentle, and to see how _that_ affects him would be very interesting to see.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> That would be interesting to see. We're often told by Superman himself how he consciously holds back all the time because he's scared of breaking things, of breaking people. Yet to see the reverse of that, to see Superman hold onto someone so tightly that he crushes their ribs even though he's trying to be gentle, and to see how _that_ affects him would be very interesting to see.



Yeah, that's what I would like to see too. I want to see the progress involved in trying to control his powers, and how difficult it is for him to do so. Does he have to restrict himself from doing certain things in case it harms an entire city? Do his powers have after effects on himself and the environment? Like his heat vision leaving radiation, or something of that nature. 

Also, how does he effect the political climate? Do governments ask him to help them during war? If so, what will his response to that be, and what will be their response to his decision? Will Superman be closely watched, or left alone?


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Bart, Superman's _character_ needs to be grounded in realism, that's how we relate to Superman. We relate to his identity crisis, his feeling of isolation and how he copes with being in a world of "cardboard". His superhuman abilities aren't what we relate to - those are for show, to get us excited and to give us epic fights.
> 
> I want to see Superman punch someone so hard they see the curvature of the Earth, not a scientific explanation of how the difference in solar radiation between our Sun and Krypton's, coupled with our planet's weaker gravity, grant him his superhuman abilities.



You're really right about that, Velocity :3

Hit the nail on the head there, but the second paragraph hehe hmm I can see why you mean but given that Dr Hamilton's in this film I'm sure that there's going to be some explanation, especially if Superman's seen in handcuffs and there's an interrogation of sorts.

We've had explanations in the comics, why not in film? Especially as we've not had such a thing in film before; it's a change.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm still not liking the idea of "Nolan touch" on Superman. It only works for Batman and _only_ Batman.

Still holding my judgements because Zack Snyder but those Comic-Con interviews turn me off to franchise.

hmmm...


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

But it could work for _Superman_ :3

Oooo how have the interviews put you off? ;O


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

They're trying to compare the darkness of MoS to TDK which is totally wrong for the Superman in my eyes.

Again before seeing a long trailer, I'm not judging anything but those comparisons left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> They're trying to compare the darkness of MoS to TDK which is totally wrong for the Superman in my eyes.
> 
> Again before seeing a long trailer, I'm not judging anything but those comparisons left a bad taste in my mouth.



But why is it wrong? ;O

Ah right lol :WOW


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Superman is the archetypal knight in shining armour, a quintessential good guy. He isn't broody, or dark or even gloomy - he has personal issues and he has villains, but he solves them in an entirely different way to Batman. He is empowered by the sun, he doesn't hide from it. None of the qualities that worked for Batman would work for Superman.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Superman is the archetypal knight in shining armour, a quintessential good guy. He isn't broody, or dark or even gloomy - he has personal issues and he has villains, but he solves them in an entirely different way to Batman. He is empowered by the sun, he doesn't hide from it. None of the qualities that worked for Batman would work for Superman.



Who said anything about Superman being broody, dark or gloomy?

But his villains and the setting may be such a thing, as the world isn't a happy place, hence why he'll become a beacon of hope, similar to how Batman was in _The Dark Knight Trilogy_ for the people of Gotham, but Clark will be inspiring on an monstrously greater scale haha


----------



## James Bond (Aug 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Can anyone tell me what that white beam thing was that Zod and his gang used against Kal-el ?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

It was the concentrated essence of the 80's.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 3, 2012)

phantom zone gun? I haven't seen the movie in forever though.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

If I remember right they also used that white beam to levitate some random human guy off the ground as well


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> Yeah it did, but still the teaser was the better of the two :WOW



Yeah, I don't think so.
This would have been more of visual appeal. And left more interpretations for fans and viewers alike to ponder over. Teaser is kind of just a showcase for the atmospheric themes of the plot and story. It pretty much implies the vibe we'll receive throughout the entire film. Though not complaining. 


> In the new footage we see what looks to be Clark Kent’s humble home on Earth, then we quickly move to him as an adult walking the streets, possibly as a drifter. As Clark’s (alien) father (Russell Crowe) narrates, we see flashbacks of Clark as a boy wearing a ragged red cape, he throws up his arms for a pose. *Then a sequence is shown of Clark as a boy rescuing children in a bus that’s fallen into some frigid water. A woman is heard saying, “my son was in the bus, he saw what Clark did.”*
> 
> Kevin Costner, who plays Clark’s Earth father, can be heard speaking to Clark about deciding what kind of man he wants to be, because “he’ll change the world.” *Then a quick shot of Superman’s father (Russell Crowe) is shown, revealing his superhero suit underneath his shirt on what could be Krypton (Superman’s home planet).*
> *
> Superman is then shown walking into what could possibly be The Fortress of Solitude that holds his secrets**. He then goes into flight and is shown fighting multiple battles in different locations around the city. Superman is shown walking in handcuffs with policemen, then he begins to narrate, “My father believed that if the world found out who I really was…it’d reject me, like fear. He was convinced that the world wasn’t ready, what do you think?” The title Man of Steel flashes towards the audience and is followed by the Superman logo which spins slowly onto the screen*.


This is the only one I can find. Here's the comic-con footage. 
No official release yet. But alright for me.  So far a lot of positive reactions from that cam video.  
[YOUTUBE]MgRFh_tA7F8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Yeah, I don't think so.
> This would have been more of visual appeal. And left more interpretations for fans and viewers alike to ponder over. Teaser is kind of just a showcase for the atmospheric themes of the plot and story. It pretty much implies the vibe we'll receive throughout the entire film. Though not complaining.



It's still a teaser trailer; so I'll have to say I think so.

The Comic Con trailer showed a bit too much if I'm being perfectly honest, and you can even tell that Nolan didn't want Snyder showing that trailer from what was said at Comic Con 

The importance of that teaser trailer is beyond the other one.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2012)

Having seen a rather blurry version of the Comic-Con footage, I'm happy. There seems to be a very clear line distinguishing his personal challenges from his physical ones and there's actually going to be an epic finale, it seems. I love deep character development, but I was worried they had toned down the Super in Superman. Seems like I needn't worry, though. We shall see.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Having seen a rather blurry version of the Comic-Con footage, I'm happy. There seems to be a very clear line distinguishing his personal challenges from his physical ones and there's actually going to be an epic finale, it seems. I love deep character development, but *I was worried they had toned down the Super in Superman*. Seems like I needn't worry, though. We shall see.



He's Super for a reason.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

*Jor-El:* _"Christopher, you will give the people an film to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the Oscars. In time you will help them accomplish wonders". _


----------



## Bart (Sep 18, 2012)

*Jonathan Kent:* _"You're not just anyone, Christopher. One day you're gonna have to make a choice. You have to decide what kind of director you want to grow up to be. Whoever that man is, good character or bad, it's going to change the world."_


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

> "You feel like you're in scenes with Superman," Adams agreed. "He is completely invested and yoked and he just really took the role very seriously and yeah, he's fantastic, he's just so yum. He's the nicest guy, aside from the face," she said, which prompted the two of us to have a brief girl moment where we shared stories of getting lost in Cavill's eyes. I told Adams that when I interviewed Cavill for "Immortals" that I was glad I was supposed to be staring at him, because it's hard to look away.
> 
> "Really? Whenever I had to look into his eyes I would just start giggling," Adams admitted. "I was like 'Oh I gotta stop this.'"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

After seeing _The Cold Light of Day_, I'm not convinced about Cavill being the Man of Steel...


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Is he a bad actor?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

Typical sexy, good looking, cover boy kind of actor. So yeah, he's not that good.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, one can hope for a better performance here.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

They better make a good one out of this after Nolan and Avengers its even harder.
Marlon Brandos Voice was Epic even better than the Star Wars intro dont know if they can top this.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2012)

So it's confirmed that Man of Steel will have Zod as the big bad? I hope he says "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!" a lot, I really do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So it's confirmed that Man of Steel will have Zod as the big bad? I hope he says "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!" a lot, I really do.



Yep 100% confirmed and he better.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So it's confirmed that Man of Steel will have Zod as the big bad? I hope he says "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!" a lot, I really do.



It was confirmed a while ago unless they decided to throw in a separate villain. :byakuya


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 19, 2012)

God I keep forgetting that Michael freaking Shannon is playing Zod. Thats going to be so epic.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 21, 2012)

> *Rumor Patrol: LEGO Sets Reveal Potential Man of Steel Spoilers*
> 
> Before we get any further into it, let me just say up front: the rumored ?secret villain? is not Lex Luthor. It?s not Darkseid. It?s not Doomsday, Metallo, Parasite, Lobo, Mongul, Bizzaro or any one of the dozen or Superman rogues you may initially imagine (or see pictured above). In fact, it?s doubtful that many outside the circle of hardcore comic book fans have even heard of him:
> 
> ...



I really do hope it's the saboteur and not the terrorist group.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd prefer the military force, myself. Superman II already had the concept of there being three who had the same powers as Superman - so the best way for Man of Steel to one up the film it will be most compared to is to introduce several dozen or even several hundred Kryptonians who are as empowered by the sun as Superman is.

Plus it gives Lex Luthor the inevitably awesome scene where he walks straight into Zod's compound with a handful of green Kryptonite and pretty much disables the entire force until Zod listens to what he has to say.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

I would like it to be a reveal for Brainiac.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

The main villain is clearly Lex Luthor played by Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The main villain is clearly Lex Luthor played by Kevin Spacey.



That is type casting .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2012)

I would honestly be very happy with Spacey as Lex again.

It was a great casting choice but just a terrible direction for the character. Has anybody seen Horrible Bosses? Spacey as Lex should basically be that guy on crack.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The main villain is clearly Lex Luthor played by Kevin Spacey.



Ugh, I would prefer to not have Lex Luthor be a main villain in the Superman movies.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I would honestly be very happy with Spacey as Lex again.
> 
> It was a great casting choice but just a terrible direction for the character. Has anybody seen Horrible Bosses? Spacey as Lex should basically be that guy on crack.



I seen that movie but only remember the parts with the nympho dentists.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

For the love of God not Lex Luthor. We need super villains not a bald ass human.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2012)

Baldness is a superpower.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor is one of the archetypal supervillains.

He just needs superpowered minions to send to their deaths against Superman.

And he has yet to be done properly in live-action.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 24, 2012)

Lex Luthor should team with General Zod


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

HoriMaori said:


> Lex Luthor should team with General Zod



I wouldn't mind this as long as Kryptonite isn't used as a weapon, I've always hated that weakness of Superman.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 24, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wouldn't mind this as long as Kryptonite isn't used as a weapon, I've always hated that weakness of Superman.



I personally hate the 'magic' weakness. It's too vague.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

It really isn't a "weakness", magic just works on Superman like it would work on a normal human.  I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 24, 2012)

I can handle that, I just hate that David Copperfield can saw him in half or vanish him and Harry Potter can Avada Kedavra him to death. There needs to be more clarity in terms of what magic affects him and to what degree


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Kryptonite is a fine weakness and the effects of magic on him are perfectly clear- he is no more or less immune to it than the average person, and what works on Batman works on him. 

The only problem with Kryptonite is that live-action adaptations tend to overuse it, because they don't broaden the Verse well enough to bring in the guys who can kick Kal-El's ass or have other means of dealing with him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought magic affected Superman even moreso? I mean, I know there are multiple continuities, but it seemed like he was especially vulnerable to magic compared to his superpowered counterparts.


----------



## Bart (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a strange moment just now ;O

I actually thought of Paul Dano being Lex Luthor and I liked it ;O When _Twelve Years a Slave_ comes out I think he'll be a popular choice, but still with the trend they're casting "main villains" in the _Dark Knight Trilogy_ and _Man of Steel_ It'll probably be an Oscar nominated actor at the very least.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Magic like in any video game completely by passes Supes invulnerability.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2012)

I just wanted to say, Superman still has a greater love story than Twilight.

I mean, really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

And a far lesser girl intake both quality and quantity than Bats .


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I thought magic affected Superman even moreso? I mean, I know there are multiple continuities, but it seemed like he was especially vulnerable to magic compared to his superpowered counterparts.



No; people just talk or act like he is, sometimes in-universe. Really though, it just affects him normally.

Though, many of his superpowered counterparts have a resistance to magic- Wonder Woman is a magical being; Aquaman has some magic in his backstory; the Speed Force is extradimensional and pseudo-mystical; Captain Marvel and Zatanna and Etrigan and Dr Fate and others go without saying. If he _is_ more vulnerable, its because they are _less_ so.

At the very least, I don't think there has ever been a reason given for why Supes would be especially vulnerable to magic.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2012)

Has this been posted already? If not, re-posting it again:



> Possible Description Of Superman/Faora Fight Scene From MAN OF STEEL
> 
> The following comes from a - supposedly reliably informed - user at the SHH forums, who claims to have a source that was on hand for scenes being filmed in Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel. It does gel with those set images we saw from the Plano Illinois shoot, at least in that we know Supes (Henry Cavill) and Faora (Antje Traue) do have some kind of face-off. Thing is, if this is accurate Faora will give Superman a VERY sound beating when they do..
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd not be that surprised if that's the case - in the old comics, Faora _was_ a martial arts whizz and she _did_ knock Supes around pretty easily a few times. She's just that much more skillful a fighter than him.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm interested in Michael Shanoon's portrayal of Zod


----------



## synthax (Oct 1, 2012)

*Goyer*: What Christopher Nolan and I have done with Superman is try to bring the same naturalistic approach that we adopted for the Batman trilogy. We always had a naturalistic approach, we want our stories to be rooted in reality, like they could happen in the same world we live in. It’s not that easy with Superman, and actually this doesn’t necessarily mean we will make a dark movie. But working on this reboot we are thinking about what would happen if a story like this one actually happened. How would people react to this? What impact would the presence of Superman in the real world have? What I really like to do is write ‘genre’ stories without a cartoonish element. I did the same with Da Vinci’s Demons, and I’ll do the same with Man of Steel.”


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

> How would people react to this? What impact would the presence of Superman in the real world have?



If done right it could be rather interesting. I'll be cautiously optimistic about this.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2012)

> bring the same naturalistic approach that we adopted for the Batman trilogy



I worry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I don't like where this is going


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2012)

synthax said:


> *Goyer*: What Christopher Nolan and I have done with Superman is try to bring the same naturalistic approach that we adopted for the Batman trilogy.


The stupidest idea possible. Superman was created as a representation of american ego. Their giant penis if you wish, slapping in the faces of other countries. That's the only approach possible to superman.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 2, 2012)

Well now you have a naturalistic giant penis coming to cinemas soon.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> I worry



As long as they don't mess with Superman's powers it could be a good decision.


----------



## Bart (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm just imagining Paul Dano as a candidate for Lex in possibly sequel, if they plan to ever use him, and the more I think about it the more I like it ;3

When _'Twelve Years a Slave' _ is released I think he'll have a shot, given that he's a rather impressive actor for his age.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2012)

heylove said:


> As long as they don't mess with Superman's powers it could be a good decision.



I imagine Supes riding a taxi after he got shunned by some kyrptonite.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2012)

synthax said:


> *Goyer*: What Christopher Nolan and I have done with Superman is try to bring the same naturalistic approach that we adopted for the Batman trilogy.



I stopped reading it here.

Synder plz, they are not same 

I'm still cautious towards this movie and those statements are not helping.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2012)

Praying this turns out really good, I want Superman back in the movie spotlight.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep checking this thread in hopes that a HD verison of the comic con 2 min trailer was finally released.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> Keep checking this thread in hopes that a HD verison of the comic con 2 min trailer was finally released.



I don't think that we'll see an HD version of that specific trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2012)

> *‘Man Of Steel’ Concept Toy Commercials Reveals New Details On Zod’s Plan*
> 
> Day after day, fans demand we post more information on Zack Snyder‘s Man of Steel. The simple fact of the matter is, there isn’t any. Warner Bros. is keeping the lid super tight on the June 14 release that will mark not only the return of Superman (Henry Cavill), but their first DC Comics film after the end of Christopher Nolan’s Batman series. It’s an important movie on many levels, and the studio knows it.
> 
> ...





If that is true then we'll see the chance to see Superman cut loose/go all out for once and tear apart through all those robots. Snyder's actions scenes could do justice to his powers finally.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp3MXx9AP0k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

I actually like the logo.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Because it's just the same logo.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2012)

They need to release the comic con footage.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

Agreed                .


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

A trailer should be released soon since it's a summer release.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2012)

This appears to be the new "unlocked" promotional poster:


----------



## synthax (Dec 3, 2012)

Best CBM of 2013  better than "when i sleep I get nightmares" waah waah who cares if that douche does not get any sleep.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2012)

That poster is hilarious. Clark is probably laughing in his head thinking do these guys really think they have me?


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> That poster is hilarious. Clark is probably laughing in his head thinking do these guys really think they have me?



i also thought about the same thing....

but it does have a "cool" side to it, too though (Kent's expression had the world badass written all over it)


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2012)

More like his trying to keep a straight face because all he really wants to do is snap those cuffs as if they are twigs


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> More like his trying to keep a straight face because all he really wants to do is snap those cuffs as if they are twigs


That's one of my definitions of badass....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2012)

Likely he is willingly surrendering to the authorities to prove them he isn't a threat to the world or to Metropolis (unlike Zod), that he's not there to harm them but actually be one of them (and likely to be of service as a superhero) and if he has to answer questions he will cooperate without cousing (more?) trouble.

He's trying to fit in in other words in their civilization.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This appears to be the new "unlocked" promotional poster:



He looks like a blue Aquaman.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 4, 2012)

I might be wrong, but the trailer is possibly being released with the Hobbit.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 4, 2012)

that poster looks good enough to me


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I might be wrong, but the trailer is possibly being released with the Hobbit.



There will be a Man of Steel trailer released with The Hobbit.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2012)

poster does nothing. try harder WB.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2012)

Better than Star Trek's teaser poster. I like it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 4, 2012)

At least in the JLU they understood you can't handcuff Supes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2012)

I understand the poster to insinuate that he's allowing them to arrest him because he wants to adhere to our justice and laws.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see how Nolan saves this film.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I understand the poster to insinuate that he's allowing them to arrest him because he wants to adhere to our justice and laws.


seems original.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2012)

Just realized that Hardwork pretty much already said the same thing.


----------



## synthax (Dec 11, 2012)

The trailer is out


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KVu3gS7iJu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## synthax (Dec 11, 2012)

I like it ,Shannon looked badass.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Michael Shannon's portrayal of Zod is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most in this movie.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2012)

Really liked the music, the rest of the trailer was decent enough.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 11, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2012)

This trailer is fantastic, can't wait


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2012)

Color pallet seems way off, irks the shit out of me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Leading lady looks like a generic nanny. 

And ffs, if theres going to be a sequel please dont involve Luthor we've had enough of him. We need super powered dudes or aliens not some bald human. And I dont care if he's done right he's too overused to be in another movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2012)

Pretty good trailer, the scene where he takes off flying is awesome.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Leading lady looks like a generic nanny.
> 
> And ffs, if theres going to be a sequel *please dont involve Luthor* we've had enough of him. We need super powered dudes or aliens not some bald human. And I dont care if he's done right he's too overused to be in another movie.



Worst villain ever


----------



## Lavender (Dec 11, 2012)

Awwwh man, i wanted Parasite.   

Never liked Zod.  Ever.  And i dont get why people like him so much either, but gah, i guess it'll do. 

I wont lie though, it looks VERY promising.

I didnt think it was possible, but maybe they can make an *COOL* movie about Superman.

Maybe, still too early to say.​


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Leading lady looks like a generic nanny.
> 
> And ffs, if theres going to be a sequel please dont involve Luthor we've had enough of him. We need super powered dudes or aliens not some bald human. And I dont care if he's done right he's too overused to be in another movie.



Some alternatives;

* Bizarro
* Doomsday (too soon?)
* Brainiac
* Solomon Grundy
* Metallo
* Parasite
* Ultraman

Personally I think Brainiac would make a really good sequal as some of the above are too similar to Zod (being mostly extreme strong villains).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Color pallet seems way off, irks the shit out of me.



Do you mean how gray and washed out it is? I'm okay with it for the world pre superman, but I wouldn't want it to look like that all throughout.

I liked the trailer overall though, can't wait to see more of Shannon's Zod.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Leading lady looks like a generic nanny.
> 
> And ffs, if theres going to be a sequel please dont involve Luthor we've had enough of him. We need super powered dudes or aliens not some bald human. *And I dont care if he's done right he's too overused to be in another movie. *



Yeah, thank god they stopped with Joker after Romero and Nicholson! He was way too overused.

Luthor is THE superman villain, it's inexcusable that he's never gotten a half decent portrayal. Now is the perfect time to actually do it right.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2012)

No just in general. It felt like the movie version of a generic first person shooter.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't say it looks like that but I do agree in some scenes the colors seemed a bit off.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

That's something that could be corrected in post thought right?

Either way, it's a minor nitpick for me.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually think that is one of the biggest challenges facing DC characters in movies unlike the Marvel ones and Batman the main DC heroes are all such colorful primary color things.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2012)

I assume it's some kind of a "theme", but the cgi looks amazing


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 11, 2012)

That trailer had me sold....this has more potential than even TDK trilogy itself (The sense of realism of TDK trilogy shown in the form of how Kal-El discovered his powers, combined with the spectacular make-believe special effects can make a helluva movie....)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

It reminds me of The Hulk for some reason.

Looks amazing though, Nolan might just have saved another DC franchise. Next to make a Green Lantern.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

I really hope Snyder receives his fair share of the credit when this is all said and done, but I feel like it will be on Nolan if it's good and Snyder if it's bad.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Boring trailer. I couldn't care less about all the generic bullshit with his origins they are trying to sell here, making it all pretentious. The whole 7 seconds of actual action seemed rather interesting. I can predict sleeping through first half.



TylerDurden said:


> That trailer had me sold....this has more potential than even TDK trilogy itself


hahaha. No


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> I really hope Snyder receives his fair share of the credit when this is all said and done, but I feel like it will be on Nolan if it's good and Snyder if it's bad.



I'm sure Nolan is Ghost directing this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow dont want to jinx it but Zack may actually redeem himself here.


A fully flesh out Supes with a decent fight scene? Sign me up.

It is going to be funny that this movie be more patriotic than Captain America.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2012)

It looks pleasant to the eyes.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really hope Snyder receives his fair share of the credit when this is all said and done, but I feel like it will be on Nolan if it's good and Snyder if it's bad.





Vault said:


> If this film is horrible Snyder will get blamed, if it's amazing, Nolan will get the praise..



Way to rip my post


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Way to rip my post



Was waiting for the biggest .....errr Second biggest Supes fan to emerge now to get Detective ass in here .


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Second biggest? Huey we all know im the biggest Supes fan on these forums


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

for some reason I'm always surprised that Vault was a Supes fan


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is that so surprising?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

I always knew he was a stinking Supes fan, he is too much of a pansy to be a Bats fan anyway .


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Para probably takes that title of number 1 Batman fan.  Im top 10 probably


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2012)

Trailer is good, not 100% sold just yet though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Para probably takes that title of number 1 Batman fan.  Im top 10 probably



Im the number one Flash (Wally West) fan .


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind has that covered


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

The only showed Zod once. They seem to be keeping him as a tight secret but it looks like Faora would be kicking Superman's ass after all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Whip Whirlwind has that covered



Actually he is Barry Allen  .


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Im disappoint then  Barry is not even remotely interesting. Its almost (i said almost here guys) as bad as saying im Hal Jordan's #1 fan


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought the second trailer was pretty good. Going to continue to keep my cautious optimism about this one.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2012)

Great trailer. I hate how people are praising Nolan for this when he had almost shit to do with it. He helped set the tone and produced it but the reason it looks so damn good is because of Snyder and I'm pretty sure David Goyer is the one who wrote most of the story.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm hyped already thanks to that trailer. Definitely looking forward to next summer.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

People praising Nolan. He only had one great Batman movie for good sake. Now everyone treats him like God.


----------



## ZenGamr (Dec 11, 2012)

I felt the trailer was meh. Displayed the typical actiony stuff trailers now typically show.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm expecting be to be a fairly long movie which could be a concern if it drags.


----------



## Darc (Dec 11, 2012)

The dad telling Clark he should of let those kids drown was the best part of the trailer


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

There goes Metropolis


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Dec 11, 2012)

The 2nd trailer looks great.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

Darc said:


> The dad telling Clark he should of let those kids drown was the best part of the trailer



I thought that was completely out of character. Probably the only flaw in this trailer for me.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 11, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I thought that was completely out of character. Probably the only flaw in this trailer for me.



I wouldn't say that, considering there is no character yet. They can take the character wherever they want but i'm guessing he's not gonna be a wholesome role model in this one. More a guy afraid his son will be turned into public enemy number 1 ala xmen for being differen't.

Anyway on Nolan the dude already said, he pretty much just helped make sure the script was up to par (not really mentioning to what degree), then he just left to work on rises. So from a cinemeatic, and acting point of view he had little impact.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im disappoint then  Barry is not even remotely interesting. Its almost (i said almost here guys) as bad as saying im Hal Jordan's #1 fan



Overall I prefer Wally, although New Frontier (where my sig is from) Barry is awesome. So is new frontier Hal for that matter.



Perverted King said:


> I thought that was completely out of character. Probably the only flaw in this trailer for me.



I actually really liked that scene, and I think people should consider that maybe it's taken a bit out of context.

But what I liked was that it showed how Pa Kent isn't this perfect guy who always knows what to say. He's a good man who's just trying to do what's best for his son.

In his opinion, the moment Clark reveals who he really is, he will be hauled away in chains, poked and prodded at, attacked, or killed. So he doesn't know how to tell clark to do the right thing without also putting his life in great risk.

Keep in mind there's likely more to that scene, it's not like Pa just goes "fuck kid I don't know" then walks off to grab a brewski.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

Nolan deals in realism you guys, that would be what a real father with realistic values would say. He would be afraid.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Jonathan doesn't have all the answers. This was just as much of a learning curve as it was for Clark. Calling that a flaw is plain wrong. Jonathan just guided Clark but ultimately the decision to be heroic or not would be Kal's.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan deals in realism you guys, that would be what a real father with realistic values would say. He would be afraid.



Moreover, it demonstrates that this Superman will have a darker tone as opposed to the usual kiddy superhero junk. I for one welcome this with open arms.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I guess he could have told him to be more careful about not being seen or what not. But IDK... I'm ok with him saying he should have let them die.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2012)

^Agreed and I also thought saying that would've been more IC of Jonathan Kent.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Moreover, it demonstrates that this Superman will have a darker tone as opposed to the usual kiddy superhero junk. I for one welcome this with open arms.



Exactly Nolan is blurring the lines between good and bad, this film will have no villains or heroes. It'll be life. I think Superman will be something outstanding.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

The maybe I think is taken out of context. It sounds like he was bit conflicted because he knew it was the right thing but also knew it was bad for Clark to risking to be exposed like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

Nolan makes the audience think and I love that he's making us do the same with Superman.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 11, 2012)

I suppose you also have to take into account letting the natural course of things occur, because if you think about it from another perspective the more powerful you are the more difficult it is to choose who to save, considering if two people are indanger simultaneously, or in supermans case hundreds precisely who would you choose, and unlike the original superman movie you can't turn back time. It pretty much makes your morality and whims determine whether someone lives or dies.

Probably from his fathers perspective going around saving people would open a whole can of worms.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

We must be able to relate with everything. 

60 year old Bane? We could all relate that with our granddads. 
Relatable fight scenes too. 

Everything is grounded.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

It depends if they tie this movie to whole of DC then you could get a brief mention of the other heroes .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> We must be able to relate with everything.
> 
> 60 year old Bane? We could all relate that with our granddads.
> Relatable fight scenes too.
> ...



I agree. It's grounded because even at that age we can still relate to his feelings for Talia and his anger at Gotham. We all feel frustrated with Gotham aswell. It was well written.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Exactly Nolan is blurring the lines between good and bad, this film will have no villains or heroes. It'll be life. I think Superman will be something outstanding.



lol god I hope not.

If you have a superman movie with no heroes or villains you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> We must be able to relate with everything.
> 
> 60 year old Bane? We could all relate that with our granddads.
> Relatable fight scenes too.
> ...


Bane was actually 60?


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I agree. It's grounded because even at that age we can still relate to his feelings for Talia and his anger at Gotham. We all feel frustrated with Gotham aswell. It was well written.



Enno, how complex was the relationship between Bane and Talia though? It evolved from protector to a father figure then after as she was older became romantic. I might get alot of stick for this but dare I say it's almost as complex and amazing as Jacob and Renesmee from twilight. 

How can it be that complex yet so relatable?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2012)

Really wish Talia hadn't been in that movie at all.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Bane was actually 60?



55+ minimum. 

I dont blame you for missing that bit, Nolan has a way with hiding things in plain sight. His constantly challenging the audience to be switched on during the film at the same time makes you wonder what you would do in a similar situation as it's all relatable.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

Indeed. Bane kicked major ass plus her death was even worse.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> 55+ minimum.
> 
> I dont blame you for missing that bit, Nolan has a way with hiding things in plain sight. His constantly challenging the audience to be switched on during the film at the same time makes you you wonder what you would do in a similar situation as it's all relatable.


I didn't miss it actually. I was one of the few who caught it but I though I could be wrong and Bane would be a teenager when he let Talia go. Anyways I hated the fact he loved Talia. She sleeped with Bruce and then she said goodbye my love and was going to leave him to blow himself up. Did he actually needed to be there for the explosion? Made no sense at all. Not to mention for someone who treated him like a monster and kicked him out of the League of Shadows.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 11, 2012)

Marvel is going for summer/fun popcorn flick, DC is trying to mimic the Dark Knight trilogy dark thoughtful brooding route after its attempt at a Marvel fun popcorn flick (Green Lantern) failed so bad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

I see now Rukia is not here so Vault and Ennoea picked up his trolling.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 11, 2012)

Great 2nd trailer. It starts off a little slow, but once you reach the parts where they start showing Metropolis's destruction, I got a lot more interested.


----------



## Ankoma (Dec 11, 2012)

Saw it, loved it, plain and simple. Can't wait till May. Or was it June? Whichever, I'll be sure to be first in line. 

I don't mind Zod being the main villain. I don't think he and Lex or overused at all. I think the thing is, many of Superman's well-known villains can't really carry an entire movie. Luthor, Zod and Brainiac can. 

But I can't see Metallo, Parasite, Toyman, Livewire, or Bizzaro being villains for an entire movie, by themselves. Mainly because they're  brutes not masterminds, which is probably why Lex has been behind their creations in some shape or form in some incarnations. 

Regardless can't wait to see Chris Nolan and David Goyer's writing teamed up with Zack Synder's visual style.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Great 2nd trailer. It starts off a little slow, but once you reach the parts where they start showing Metropolis's destruction, I got a lot more interested.



Damn you Lex Luthor!


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the new superman. 



Vault said:


> Enno, how complex was the relationship between Bane and Talia though? It evolved from protector to a father figure then after as she was older became romantic. I might get alot of stick for this but dare I say it's almost as complex and amazing as Jacob and Renesmee from twilight.
> 
> How can it be that complex yet so relatable?



I think it was strictly a father figure relationship.

It makes her sudden decision to sleep with bruce less confusing.



Perverted King said:


> Did he actually needed to be there for the explosion? *Made no sense at all*.



There's quite a few moments in TDKR that are like that.

The scene where batman and bane are just standing there in confrontation with guns firing around them is just one of which I had to ignore to enjoy the film.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah, thank god they stopped with Joker after Romero and Nicholson! He was way too overused.
> 
> Luthor is THE superman villain, it's inexcusable that he's never gotten a half decent portrayal. Now is the perfect time to actually do it right.



I'm sick of his fucking face lol. He wouldnt even put up a decent challenge to Supes if this movie is going for a 'real' setting like the Dark Knight. Superman has a lot of enemies why settle for someone who was done before? Even the last movie was about Luthor, even smallville was all about Luthor ffs. I cant take him seriously using guns and gay kryptonite I want to see someone who is on par with Superman in terms of physical combat and power just FOR THIS TRILOGY or whatever they plan to do with it. And people are convincing themselves that this is a setup for a Justice League movie? 

I bet Superman in this movie doesnt even know how to use his lazor beams and frost breath.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Lex Luthor could talk you into suicide son.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

He's welcome to try. Come at me baldie.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Really wish Talia hadn't been in that movie at all.



I dunno, I liked that she was included I just wish she'd been more developed.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 11, 2012)

So excited to see this move. 

DC bout to take over the superheroe movie industry


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 11, 2012)

looks pretty good. actress for Lois looking mighty fine.

still waiting for "Kneel before Zod!" in one of these trailers. would be epic fanservice.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> So excited to see this move.
> 
> DC bout to take over the superheroe movie industry



I rather doubt that to be honest.  Man of Steel might do well and so might another future Batman movie but the rest of DC's franchises probably won't fare as well as Marvel movies.


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Was waiting for the biggest .....errr Second biggest Supes fan to emerge now to get Detective ass in here .



Say my name and I shall appear, motherfuckers.

I am the biggest Supes fan on this forum. Interesting fact, my name before Detective was Superman. 

And don't think I don't see you got damn trolling Enno, talking good things about Nolan when I know your true colours, especially on that particular subject, in the Movie Rating Thread. 



In other news, The King is Back! Long Live The King. Supes is gonna curbstomp the competition next year. Marvel beware!

That voodoo shit people have been believing in for years to prevent a successful Supes reboot has finally evaporated and karma will take it's course.

June 2013.

Coming Soon.


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2012)

> That voodoo shit people have been believing in for years to prevent a successful Supes reboot has finally evaporated and karma will take it's course.



I really hope so though I have a slight fear that the movie will end up being disappointing.

The action should be pretty good at at least.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2012)

Watched the trailer again and lmao Kal is actually kneeling to Zod


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2012)

That movie music is so amazing


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Watched the trailer again and lmao Kal is actually kneeling to Zod


too bad they don't have Zod saying "Kneel before Zod!!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I rather doubt that to be honest.  Man of Steel might do well and so might another future Batman movie but the rest of DC's franchises probably won't fare as well as Marvel movies.



Can you tell me the winning numbers of the lottery? 

What you cant?

I just assume since you know for a fact that any other DC movie will be shit compared to their Marvel counterparts that you were psychic.

If any female superhero that could contend with their male counterparts is Wondy. That is a fact if made absolutely relative serious as the Supes movie is taking it will do well. Same goes for the Flash, like wise a proper reboot Green Lantern.

Infact the top 3 I just mention has a bigger fanbase backing than Antman, Guardians of the Galaxy, even bigger than Thor and Iron Man.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2012)

Trailer was better than expected


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I rather doubt that to be honest.  Man of Steel might do well and so might another future Batman movie but the rest of DC's franchises probably won't fare as well as Marvel movies.



I think the issue lies in the fact that DC Comics' properties are fantastical in nature.

Now the problem I see with DC is how they translate a lot of characters for future movies. They can and have in the past screwed up and caused Marvel to reap-in the rewards.

I think maybe chasing after what Marvel is doing could cost DC/WB in the long run. While they should be paying attention to Marvel's cohesiveness on the establishing canon and connecting characters/movies, they should also play to their strengths of what makes the DC world different form Marvel's.

*What are DC's strengths?* We know DC comics is full of larger than life characters (big duh), we know that their biggest creative talent lies in it's animation side of the business, and we know that live-action movies for most characters in the DCU is a huge sell at best.

DC should focus on doing animated feature films in theaters, not doing live-action movies. Look at Greg Weisman and Young Justice, look at anything Bruce Timm and Paul Dini touches, we need creative people like that taking what they've done so well in small screen and translating it to the big screen. 

I mean shouldn't we be getting a Superman voiced by Tim Daly and Batman (Kevin Conroy) in a movie that gives them more recognition by a larger audience? I would love to see a more Disney approach (amazing storytelling through an animated angle) versus the realistic approach that Marvel focuses on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

The problem is 90% of Mainstream dont appreciate animation.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The problem is 90% of Mainstream dont appreciate animation.



I guess Pixar has given me the wrong impression... 

I'm not saying it has to be traditional animation, it could be CG since that has somehow become the norm. But to say animation isn't really mainstream would be nothing short of ridiculous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I guess Pixar has given me the wrong impression...
> 
> I'm not saying it has to be traditional animation, it could be CG since that has somehow become the norm. But to say animation isn't really mainstream would be nothing short of ridiculous.



Pixar and Dreamworks CGI cater to whom? Does it cater to teens and young adults or idk kids and their parents ? 


Lol Pixar hasnt had a decent hit in ages.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 12, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I guess Pixar has given me the wrong impression...
> 
> I'm not saying it has to be traditional animation, it could be CG since that has somehow become the norm. But to say animation isn't really mainstream would be nothing short of ridiculous.



PG-13 (and god forbid you go R) animation is DEFINITELY NOT mainstream (look at how the film 9 performed), and most superhero movies would warrant a PG-13 rating. Some you could get away with PG (I don't see a Flash storyline needing to be PG-13), but definitely not all of them like Teen Titans or such. And honestly, CG animating every single DC movie would be lame, I don't mind the GL series being done like that but every DC hero being done that way would get old fast.

Danger Doom: WTF are you smoking? Pixar still makes shitloads of money off their movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> PG-13 (and god forbid you go R) animation is DEFINITELY NOT mainstream (look at how the film 9 performed), and most superhero movies would warrant a PG-13 rating. Some you could get away with PG (I don't see a Flash storyline needing to be PG-13), but definitely not all of them like Teen Titans or such. And honestly, CG animating every single DC movie would be lame, I don't mind the GL series being done like that but every DC hero being done that way would get old fast.
> 
> Danger Doom: WTF are you smoking? Pixar still makes shitloads of money off their movies.



Eh, I meant hit as in good movies. I direct you to Cars 2.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

> Danger Doom: WTF are you smoking? Pixar still makes shitloads of money off their movies.



Cars 2 wasn't exactly a classic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Pixar and Dreamworks CGI cater to whom? Does it cater to teens and young adults or idk kids and their parents ?
> 
> 
> Lol Pixar hasnt had a decent hit in ages.



Pixar tends to cater to a wide age-range, Dreamworks tends to cater to mostly kids with parents along for the ride. Pixar tends to teach lessons that resonate with any and everyone who'll watch, simplifying it enough for kids to understand without dumbing it down for teens and/or adults. Dreamworks just doesn't care as long as it makes money.

Cars and Cars 2 are occasional cash cows for Pixar, Madagascar and Shark Tale are the standard for Dreamworks.

An animated JL movie could be good enough for a larger audience without spending millions to merge real actors with crazy amounts of CGI that doesn't seem corny or completely out of place.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Eh, I meant hit as in good movies. I direct you to Cars 2.



Okay, usually when people say "hit" they mean box office. Though most people liked Brave, and Toy Story 3 (which virtually everyone loved) was only two years ago. One bad bump on the road doesn't mean they've completely gone downhill.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldnt mind a completely CGI movie if they animated it with the CGI being used in the Injustice Video Game thats coming out next year. That would be fucking epic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Pixar and Dreamworks CGI cater to whom? Does it cater to teens and young adults or idk kids and their parents ?
> 
> 
> Lol Pixar hasnt had a decent hit in ages.



Toy Story 3 was only a few years ago and Brave while not spectacular was not bad either


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)

Still fapping, finally a movie where supes won't pull any punches.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

The tone of film looks so gritty.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Rukia would be proud Ennoea.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)

> The tone of film looks so gritty.


Blame it on Nolan. 

No but I think that although the movie will have a serious tone, superman's story will bring worth an uplifting feeling and balance things out. I much rather have a well written script, doesn't have to be all jolly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

An Alien life form is serious business, I think Nolan gets that in our times there's a real sense of hopelessness, Superman will feed off that, have a real sense of realism and truth about it. I'm so glad Nolan is directing this film.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah right, you wild troll. 

Thank god the fight choreography in this film won't be as bad as in TDKR.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2012)

WB would stupid as hell to release an animated superhero flick in theaters. I can't believe I'm reading this shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 12, 2012)

They released _Mask of the Phantasm_ in theatres (in the UK, at least).

Don't think it did terribly well, but then again there wasn't much marketing for it either. The quality of the movie certainly wasn't the problem.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to see some punches thrown by Supes but looks like Faora whips his ass and makes him kneel before Zod.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2012)

Im taking the cape one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Slow this down just a few seconds and it will be perfect.


----------



## Shade (Dec 12, 2012)

Ennoea, if you're gonna troll, at least put in the least amount of afford.

Trailer looked pretty great though, I'm glad there seems to be some actual conflict here unlike '06 Supes.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The tone of film looks so gritty.



Love how dark the tone is. Not to mention how edgy the new custome is  Definite Nolan influences there, which is never a bad thing  In Nolan we trust


----------



## Angelus (Dec 12, 2012)

Trailer looks really good - I like the more serious tone of the story this time around.

I hope we'll see more of Zod in future trailers, because I have high hopes for Shannon portraying a great villain. I certainly like him in Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

Hopefully this movie is great and DC gives Snyder more future projects.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

I see the Marvel fanboys are out in force trying to dampen our spirits.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

What Marvel fanboys?


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Yeah right, you wild troll.
> 
> Thank god the fight choreography in this film won't be as bad as in TDKR.




The fight choreography was the last thing people complained about in that film. Congrats on being in the even greater minority---of the minority.

Anyways, back on topic.

_______________

The trailer was amazing and the score was perfect as well. I see I was not wrong to place my faith in the "dream team".

_Zack Snyder
Christopher Nolan
Emma Thomas
Charles Roven
Deborah Snyder
David S. Goyer
Hans Zimmer_

You can't go fucking wrong.



Vault said:


> Love how dark the tone is. Not to mention how edgy the new custome is  Definite Nolan influences there, which is never a bad thing  *In Nolan we trust*



Indeed sir, indeed.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)

> The fight choreography was the last thing people complained about in that film. Congrats on being in the even greater minority---of the minority.


It's always amusing to see weird chumps such as this one that post like they're setting foot in a warzone. Clearly you're no poster worth exchanging intelligible words with.

And you're incorrect, but I congratulate you for being a sheep.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> The fight choreography was the last thing people complained about in that film. Congrats on being in the even greater minority---of the minority.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic.


Yeah those were some great fight scenes. I can honestly say that Nolan is the premiere cinematographer of our generation. He really made Bane punching Batman convincing and the thwip thwap sfx sounds to let you know Bane and Batman punched each other were expertly placed and really added a sense of realism to the carnage. Also it's incredible how he captures Bane and Bats slowly moving up those stairs at the end it felt like an intense staring match in conjunction with great low movement martial arts. In Nolan we trust!


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2012)

Man,that scene of Supes gathering energy and the ground itself shaking before he takes off..

Beautiful.

Now let's hope Zack Snyder gives us a great movie as well as a pretty picture,because he has made empty,pretty pictures before.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 13, 2012)

Biblical analogies I'm seeing thus far - has been addressed before.

Superman in the previous teaser is seen as a fisherman and vagabond. Relatively the same as Jesus Christ's lifestyle during his ministry. Clark / Superman has two identities - a man (human-being) that adheres to society's law and justice and a man of krypton a being that transcends all human strength and knowledge. Jesus had two identities as well, being human-incarnate as he claimed himself to be, was both God and human in the flesh but as a human-being abiding by the laws of that time despite being falsely accused and crucified. Both also have a relentless sense of justice. Clark / Superman has two fathers just as Jesus did (an earthly one and a spiritual one). Jesus did not start his ministry and display his works of wonder until he was thirty - he had to conceal his true self until later. Just like Superman as well trying to hide / conceal his identity. It isn't stated what kind of upbringing Jesus had under his earthly father's authority in scripture - but it is somewhat implied not good. In this depiction of Superman it seems as though his mother seems more supportive and his father a little withdrawn and misunderstood. I'm so excited for this movie. Breaking the fucking sound barrier!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2012)

Isn't superman more of a moses figure than a jesus figure?


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Superman and Jesus.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 13, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Isn't superman more of a moses figure than a jesus figure?



Moses lived in Pharaoh's palace for the first-third of his life. He was educated and groomed not to inherit the throne but play some form of an important role for the nation that his own people was held captivity under. Despite the fact he had Jewish heritage and they were inferior to Egyptians of that time. But I digress. 
So no I don't see any similarity with Moses or Superman really... 
The reason why I compare Jesus and Superman - both grew up in very humble settings (Clark grew up in a rural countryside farm as did Jesus since Bethlehem isn't reputed to have a sophisticated setting).  However both reflect a Higher-being quality like deity that is applied into a realistic setting thus I figure the emotional struggles they both have to find their place in society is going to be relatively similar. Also like I said before a lot of the material I've read about Superman can be inspired by what Jesus did in his ministry, his upbringing, and the entity they hold as characters that distinctly sets them apart from average people. 


Both have two fathers (Earthly father & Spiritual father) in the respect they hold separate perspectives.
Both grew up in humble settings however had a profound impact on society.
Both held a strong sense of justice and upheld it to the very end.
Both have a higher-being like quality to them. Going back to their identities as humans and as another far superior entity (i.e. Kryptonian for Clark and God in the flesh for Jesus)..
In the movie Clark seems to be groundless and trying to find direction in life. Seems to be a vagabond and livnig off odd jobs like fisherman. Jesus did the same as well. 
Both were sent down to earth to make some for of an impact whether 'good' or 'bad'.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Why must we put religion into this? Besides the creators of Superman were Jewish.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Why must we put religion into this? Besides the creators of Superman were Jewish.



Part of why I thought he was in part inspired by moses. That and the origin of being set adrift across space upon the destruction of krypton always struck me as similar to how moses was set adrift on the nile when the Pharaoh ordered all hebrew boys be killed.

Don't really care about religion, but I do find the origin of his character interesting.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 13, 2012)

ah that is true.
Aside from that... Why is Henry so fucking handsome?
He looks like a better-looking version of John Mayer...


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Why must we put religion into this? Besides the creators of Superman were Jewish.


Superman is a religion. Not to mention the cult of Nolan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2012)

I must admit, I'm very interested in seeing Cavill in full on clark kent mode. The guy is just too handsome to go unnoticed.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

I was actually thinking about that. I don't think we'll see mild-mannered Clark Kent in this film or at least not until the very end as a final shot or something. The impression I got from the trailer was that the film would be completely focused on the build up to him becoming Superman and fighting Zod after becoming Superman. In other words, I don't think he'll settle down into the Superman we know until the end of the film.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kal-El means "Voice of God" in Hebrew.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

If he was Jesus then he would have been able to get pass Spectre .


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I must admit, I'm very interested in seeing Cavill in full on clark kent mode. The guy is just too handsome to go unnoticed.



Yeah, I don't think some glasses and a suit are going to do the trick


----------



## Nimander (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm mildly enthused about this.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

This Superman is definitely going to be grounded in reality  

If you look at the pre flight scene when his kneeling, his standing still but the ice around him and the rocks are floating. This Superman will be able to ride Gravitons


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard Superman decided to have his underwear on the inside of his clothes for this one?

Could rumors be true?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2012)

Knowing that this is a Nolan film, you just know the villains will be 3 dimensional. I can't wait for it.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 13, 2012)

There's two ships that arrive on the Kent Farm so is safe to say that they belong to Zod & Faora but Kal-El has his own shit although smaller. Could it be that Supes ship along with the other two complete the weapon we see destroy Metropolis? Sounds cheesy but wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see Superman ride a taxi or get exhausted after lifting a train/plane. Yeah, dats realism at its finest.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can't wait to see Superman ride a taxi or get exhausted after lifting a train/plane. Yeah, dats realism at its finest.



I always get tired after lifting a plane/train


----------



## アストロ (Dec 14, 2012)

Although I extremely hyped for this film this actually makes me recall back when Green lantern trailer came out and everyone was enamored by the incredible visuals and the hype it was creating. I hope it won't have the same effect...


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 14, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Although I extremely hyped for this film this actually makes me recall back when Green lantern trailer came out and everyone was enamored by the incredible visuals and the hype it was creating. *I hope it won't have the same effect...*



I'm sure it won't, superman is too much of an important character for them to fail. They're going to use it wisely


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah plus they used Ryan Reynolds as GL, I like Ryan but hes just not suited for that role and should get back to focusing on Deadpool movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 14, 2012)

GL needed a reboot just after it was finished


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Although I extremely hyped for this film this actually makes me recall back when Green lantern trailer came out and everyone was enamored by the incredible visuals and the hype it was creating. I hope it won't have the same effect...



From what I remember the initial response to the GL trailer was "oh no."

The second trailer helped a bit, but I don't think many people were going into it thinking "THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME"



James Bond said:


> Yeah plus they used Ryan Reynolds as GL, I like Ryan but hes just not suited for that role and should get back to focusing on Deadpool movie.



I think he's well suited for the role, just not the role as he was written in the movie.

Basically, I think Ryan could do a decent Hal, but his personality in the movie was more like Kyle.


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2012)

My GL reaction was as follows:

Trailer 1: pleasedontfuckthisuppleasedontfuckthisuppleasedontfuckthisup
Trailer 2: Oh it could actually end up being not terrible

Unfortunately it was just that. Luckily i was warned so i did not have to waste money on it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 14, 2012)

Other thing in the GL I noticed most of all was the pacing, it all seemed so rushed especially considering the majority of people don't know about the lantern mythos, they wasted such an opportunity to introduce people to the great universe of red lanterns and 7 other faggy corps no one cares about


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 14, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Other thing in the GL I noticed most of all was the pacing, it all seemed so rushed* especially considering the majority of people don't know about the lantern mythos, they wasted such an opportunity to introduce people to the great universe of red lanterns and 7 other faggy corps no one cares about



exactly this, they found out his identity in like 20 minutes after he became the gl


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 14, 2012)

I just hope they don't go with another Green Lantern origin. Just go with Idris Elba as John Stewart and I'll be happy.


----------



## Jena (Dec 14, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> GL needed a reboot just after it was finished



GL needed a reboot the second the trailer came out.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 14, 2012)

Snyder is great with cinematography and action sequence and Nolan is great with storyline and artistic quality....this should be epic. 

Release Date: 14 June 2013 

6 more months to go. Also when I think of Henry Cavill, I think of the Tudors :

[YOUTUBE]87C_bnLfcg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow I just realized something... 

In the opening of the trailer baby Clark is saying that "the world is too big mom" and in response his mother says, "concentrate on my voice."
Was little Clark freaking out about his super hearing? 

Maybe he's in the water so he can just hear silence... while he has a flashback.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I always get tired after lifting a plane/train



James Bond doesnt lift trains, he hijacksrides dem.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

Can people post there theories on what they think is going to happen with the story?
I'm just curious I want to see plenty of discussions about what they expect to succeed in this film or fail. Six months is a long time away and I'm just seriously hoping for the best. In all respects of the film I think we have a sure-fire guarantee that the script, cinematography, and the cast are outstanding. Additionally we've already brought up plenty of people behind the project with enough credibility of not screwing this up either. I can't wait for the soundtrack either - that's going to showcase and set the tone and mood throughout the entire course of the film. I'm just so glad they're going to spend some time develop Clark from a young boy, adolescent teen, and an adult. That's pretty rare in respect of a hero's origin story. Also we get to see his struggles trying to find his place in the community and society itself. I'm sure it's going to take awhile adjusting to his surroundings and powers. I've watched the trailer many times and I'm not tired of it the least bit.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Most of the plot of the movie has already been leaked.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

well throughout the course of the film what details of it do you expect?
Although the trailer showcased what kind of tone it will take on I suppose it had a lot of conventional routes they'll be taking this superhero film.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

So Henry Cavill lost two roles to that Twilight guy. That surprises me.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Film starts off with Clark in travelling to Alaska or some shit. Various objects make him flashback to his childhood like seeing the bus. At some point he must have saved a family from a tornado and I'm assuming it's before he gets the suit since he is in civilian clothes. His father dies at some point, probably because of him, which might be why he leaves. Or he's a traveling journalist. One of the two. Something explodes in Alaska and Clark has to use his powers to save people as we see him on fire, which causes him to realize he can't run from his powers. Goes to the Fortress of Solitude and we learns of his past and we get the war on Krypton which is shown by all those explosions on a weird looking planet. Clark comes out as Superman and returns home to his mom. Que Zod showing up after a while and maybe after Supes is in Metropolis. He attacks the city with a gravity beam, Superman destroys it. Zod goes to Smallville and attacks his mom maybe. Superman must pursue. He defeats him and ends up in a desert somehow. The army arrests Superman from there and the end of the film is him revealing himself to the world. Don't know where Lois fits into all of that. Guessing the gap between Clark returning home and Zod showing up.


----------



## アストロ (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank God you're not Christopher Nolan or Goyer... or that would be one really dry film.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

All of that literally happens


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 15, 2012)

Young Clark: Should I have just let them die

Pa Kent: Maybe.

I for one am looking forward to sociopath Pa Kent.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought that was a good line.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

Every one is talking about that line but I'm pretty sure it's the start of a sentence that was just cut from the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

It works either way. I can imagine any person saying the same thing in that situation.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 16, 2012)

I felt that line was supposed to convey Johnathon's concern as a father over his son because he knows he couldnt protect Clark from the world if his secret was discovered, it couldnt of been an easy thing to say but like Suzuku said we'll need to wait to see the whole scene before judging.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder what Amy Adams' Lois Lane is gonna be like?

Is she gonna be the reporter who gets her nose stuck in everything, gets captured *easily*, and is saved by Superman? Like the movies and the animated series.

Or is she gonna be the reporter who gets her nose stuck in everything, gets captured _*after putting up a pretty decent fight*_, and is saved by Superman? Like Smallville.

I'm hoping it's more of the latter and not the former, either way I don't see the Lois Lane role being explored into new territory.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 16, 2012)

Kenny Florian said:


> Young Clark: Should I have just let them die
> 
> Pa Kent: Maybe.
> 
> I for one am looking forward to sociopath Pa Kent.



I'm pretty sure it was just cut from what pa kent was going on to say


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 16, 2012)

I know, I was just having fun.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 16, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I wonder what Amy Adams' Lois Lane is gonna be like?
> 
> Is she gonna be the reporter who gets her nose stuck in everything, gets captured *easily*, and is saved by Superman? Like the movies and the animated series.
> 
> ...



Nobody could be better Lois than Erica Durance


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2012)

not a fan of superman but that trailer was awesome.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Nobody could be better Lois than Erica Durance



Yeah, it was the first time I actually liked Lois Lane as a character. Teri Hatcher and Margot Kidder were okay, but they were bitchy damsels in distress. 

Erica Durance was a more hands-on Lois, she was tough and assertive without being a complete ass. And seeing her grow to love Clark was definitely more interesting than the previous movies and television shows.

Except Dana Delany, she's the voice of Lois Lane like Mark Hamill is the voice of The Joker. She can't be replaced in my eyes. The one-liners from that woman was amazing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeWpCJruFlw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Nobody could be better Lois than Erica Durance



Not really a fan of Erica's Lois from the episodes I've seen of her.  Hopefully Amy Adams ends up as a better Lois.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2012)

So excited Nolan is on board with the film, he's really bringing the realism.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

I miss Rukia.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 23, 2013)

So I heard that Jimmy Olsen is going to be a woman in this.


----------



## Falconandeagle (Jan 23, 2013)

Kenny Florian said:


> So I heard that Jimmy Olsen is going to be a woman in this.



I dont understand this new trend, first a female Watson and now a female Olsen lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't really change anything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2013)

Honestly I'm more annoyed by a brunette Olsen than I am a female Olsen.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 23, 2013)

THe trend now is to completelly go against how a character normally looks, i sincerelly don't see why they had to do this, there are enough female reporters in the Daily Planet, why not use one of them?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2013)

What would you call a transvestite Krytonian living on earth?

_Note: This isnt a one liner joke, I'm genuinely curious_


----------



## Bart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2013)

Bart said:


>



You forgot the cover picture.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 28, 2013)

Michael Shannon looking like a total badass there.

I also like the sight of Cavill in that suit, a superman with proper musculature. 

Fuck yes.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, none of the past Superman actually looked super.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm liking the whole alien/fantasy look to Krypton. Rather than futuristic/sci-fi.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like these pictures.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2013)

Great pictures.

And I just saw this:



> *David S. Goyer: "We're Approaching MAN OF STEEL As If It Weren't A Comic Book Movie..."*
> 
> "We're approaching Superman as if it weren't a comic book movie, as if it were real," writer David Goyer told Empire in the latest issue of the magazine. As you should already know, Goyer played a key role in helping craft Christopher Nolan's realistic take on Batman, so it perhaps should come as no surprise that he decided to bring this same aesthetic to Man of Steel (and if nothing else, that means we probably shouldn't expect another Superman Returns). "I adore the Donner films. Absolutely adore them. It just struck me that there was an idealist quality to them that may or may not work with today's audience. It just struck me that if Superman really existed in the world, first of all this story would be a story about first contact."
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone seen this? Faora's full costume:



Shit looks legit badass.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

That it does. They were exposed last year at The Licensing Expo. 

You can view additional pictures .

This pic provides a good look at supes' current attire:
And just to put things in perspective, bellow is the costume from _Superman Returns_:


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

I think costume designers have done a noticeably better job in this adaptation.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 29, 2013)

"Noticeably better" is putting it mildly. When you look at the two side by side it's almost pathetic. 

This movie is going to be like if you combined Superman 1, Superman 2, Batman Begins, and The Avengers together from what I can tell.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with the suit from 'Superman Returns', though.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Superman Returns suit is good, just the movie was bad so that obviously affects people's decision of the suit.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think it's about the Returns costume being bad, but more about the new one being aesthetically sound.




> "Noticeably better" is putting it mildly. When you look at the two side by side it's almost pathetic.


aye guy, I like the level of details on these Kryptonian fabrics. Right now cast members and designs have me sold. Come June 14 however the remaining test will be to have a screenplay good enough to pave the groundwork for DC's cinematic universe.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd say they're both appropriate for the types of movies they're in.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

I still like the new one better, but that's just me.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Most will like the new one better because it is new and it is exciting.

@Stunna, who keeps making you these sets.. we must stop this person


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2013)

You don't like them?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

Blah give us a new fucking trailer already  A genuine trailer this time.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's a fan made "poster".


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a fan made "poster".


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 17, 2013)

An Absolutely brilliant fan made poster.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

So, apparently, the film has been screened a few times now and everyone loves it.



> With its release four months away, the anticipation for Warner Bros. Superman reboot, MAN OF STEEL, has built momentum faster than a speeding bullet.  The first two trailers teased us at the potential of a Superman film that would finally live up to the title of "MAN OF STEEL." However, they've also been a bit dark and light on action, which has led some to believe we may see a retread of SUPERMAN RETURNS, rather than the smash-up superhero tale that the The Last Son of Krypton deserves.  The darker tone has also suggested that Christopher Nolan may have injected too much "Dark Knight" influence over the film.
> 
> Well, according to our source, your fears may well finally be put to rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2013)

First impressions from screenings are always good .


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> First impressions from screenings are always good .



Yeah, but the comments themselves are what's important. I was really worried about Nolan's effect on the film, that the battles would be toned down or very short or that Superman himself might not even be in it that much in preference for a Clarke Kent who can't decide until twenty minutes to the end of the movie to decide to don the red and blue outfit, but it seems Snyder is bringing that Watchmen/300/Sucker Punch style and if it suits anything, it's Superman.

The little nugget of information about there being tonnes of action is really good and bodes well for the future - if they're going to build up to a Justice League film using Man of Steel as the first step, they couldn't miss the opportunity to show what the Justice League's heaviest hitter can do in a scrap. I mean, no offence to Nolan, but his low key approach would have really hurt the eventual Justice League movie's scale...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, but the comments themselves are what's important. I was really worried about Nolan's effect on the film, that the battles would be toned down or very short or that Superman himself might not even be in it that much in preference for a Clarke Kent who can't decide until twenty minutes to the end of the movie to decide to don the red and blue outfit, but it seems Snyder is bringing that Watchmen/300/Sucker Punch style and if it suits anything, it's Superman.
> 
> The little nugget of information about there being tonnes of action is really good and bodes well for the future - if they're going to build up to a Justice League film using Man of Steel as the first step, they couldn't miss the opportunity to show what the Justice League's heaviest hitter can do in a scrap. I mean, no offence to Nolan, but his low key approach would have really hurt the eventual Justice League movie's scale...



I get what you mean and I understand completely. My concern is normally the hype from the screenings and what actually is on the movie usually be two different things. I am hoping they realize a small footage from the movies demonstrating at least one action scene.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2013)

any word on cameos?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

I kind of hope there aren't any cameos.

Like the most I'd want to see is Perry asking what's news today, have some intern meekly bring up a story about a giant bat monster attacking the criminals off gotham, then have Perry angrily shoot it down calling it tabloid trash.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2013)

I think they should to the JL movie in the new 52 method


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 28, 2013)

First reaction review were positive? No way!


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

> - It's the best movie of the year.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 28, 2013)

Fail preet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> I think they should to the JL movie in the new 52 method



What do you mean by that?

Personally I thought the first arc of JL was terrible, and I think Darkseid is a terrible choice for an origin villain.

But I would be so totally for JL2 being throne of atlantis.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2013)

I meant how they joined up, i forgot most of that arc except how they met


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> I meant how they joined up, i forgot most of that arc except how they met



I could be okay with some of that. Although WW and AQ might need a bit more development than they got in that arc.

One thing I wouldn't mind being pulled straight from the comic though is GL calling Flash. It was a great way to establish their friendship and straight arrow / renegade dynamic. Not to mention giving flash a ridiculous opening speed feat by getting from Central City to Metropolis mid sentence.

Also the Batman/GL "You weren't concentrating" scene was pretty cool, and I could easily see Ryan Reynolds (if he returns) playing that Hal well with lines like "You're seriously just a guy in a bat costume!?" or the catchphrase "Green Lantern's got this."


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2013)

as much as i hate it, we'd need Barry to be Flash


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> as much as i hate it, we'd need Barry to be Flash



Honestly I think that's a given anyway, and personally even though I prefer Wally I think Barry's the better choice for a film.

Barry has the CSI thing going for him, but Wally's main draw for me was the legacy aspect (filling Barry's boots) and his relationships with his family, which would be hard to establish in one movie.

Also, I think if any sidekick can work on screen it's Wally as KF.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if eventually they'll show the JSA


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2013)

For the last time Wally is also CSI. He followed Barry mentor in the same profession. He is even better at it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> I wonder if eventually they'll show the JSA



A WWII JSA movie would be amazing.



Danger Doom said:


> For the last time Wally is also CSI. He followed Barry mentor in the same profession. He is even better at it.



Wasn't that just in JLU?

I never liked Wally being a forensic scientist, as it detracts from his blue collar everyman angle. Him as a mechanic or full time/public hero was always more interesting to me.

I just don't see the point of using Wally as the first Flash, since him growing into the role of the flash is such a huge part of his character arc. Once you take that away and add the CSI angle he's basically just a more laid back version of Barry.

The only way I'd be okay with Wally in JL is if they use John Stewart as GL. And I think in order to cut down on time spent on origins they'll go with Hal, since he's already established.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> A WWII JSA movie would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JLU inspired a lot of stuff in comics more so than you think a lot of BatsxWondy came from the show as well as I remember at the time the two strongly disliked each other in the comics and that change during the JLU. 

The problem with Barry is that he Ham it up . If you cant build a decent or rather a great movie on screen then you wont make it to the point where you would allow Wally to grow into the Flash. Also Kid Flash wont translate into film at all much like young Robin so what will happen is Wally will be introduced and he goes straight into the Flash.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> JLU inspired a lot of stuff in comics more so than you think a lot of BatsxWondy came from the show as well as I remember at the time the two strongly disliked each other in the comics and that change during the JLU.



I don't think Bats and Wondy strongly disliked each other, but the Bats/Wondy relationship was certainly from JLU.

Other than that the only major things that came over as far as I know were John's Marine days.



> The problem with Barry is that he Ham it up . If you cant build a decent or rather a great movie on screen then you wont make it to the point where you would allow Wally to grow into the Flash. Also Kid Flash wont translate into film at all much like young Robin so what will happen is Wally will be introduced and he goes straight into the Flash.



What do you mean by ham it up? 

And young robin doesn't work because it shatters suspension of disbelief that this grim avenger of the night would allow a young child to fight crime with him.

With kid flash it's a different story because he's almost as fast as Flash, which takes care of a lot of the danger considerations, and if he's dedicated to fighting crime the only person who can stop him is flash.

That and a flash film shouldn't be nearly as grim / realistic as something like the nolan films.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

Flash, woah! Saviour of the universe! Flash, woah! He'll save every one of us!! 

...wrong Flash?


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually Diana and Bruce have always been close


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)

Promo arts:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I really like Zod's armor.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh for the love of God,just give us a new trailer already..


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Flash, woah! Saviour of the universe! Flash, woah! He'll save every one of us!!
> 
> ...wrong Flash?



Mirror Master: Captain Cold, The Flash is approaching!
Captain Cold: What do you mean, The Flash is approaching? Open fire! All weapons! Dispatch Mirror Master to bring back his body!

Wally: Barry's alive-live-live-live!

Iris: Flash, Flash, I love you, but we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth!


----------



## James Bond (Mar 7, 2013)

That new costume is growing on me in those promo arts


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2013)

It seems he has heat vision. Im glad  Dont want no watered down Supes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> That new costume is growing on me in those promo arts



I think it's how the colors are done. In a lot of what we've seen its kind of dark, so the gray/silver and yellow are kind of washed out. So it looks pretty much like a blue unitard with symbol+capes+boots.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2013)

Like how it looks in that pic. Shiny lol Still not sure about Adams as Lois Lane but we'll see about that when the movie is out. Btw, I had completely forgotten that Adams had played in Smallville.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2013)

Still no new trailer? I'm starting to worry now.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Still no new trailer? I'm starting to worry now.



Rumors point to a new trailer appearing in early or mid April.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2013)

April, huh? Still have a lot of time then, I see.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

> New Superman,Man Of Steel 3rd movie trailer spoilers revealed & releasing in April 2013. According to Comicbookmovie.com, a new source has come forward,claiming they work for WB,and revealed that the new "Superman: Man Of Steel" 3rd movie trailer will be releasing sometime in April 2013. They also revealed what will supposedly be featured in the trailer. It turns out that this 3rd trailer will serve up more action and will be longer at about 1 minute and 52 seconds. The person said, " the first 30 seconds of the trailer are in the Fortress Of Solitude with Henry Cavill talking to Russell Crowe as Jor-el, but the consensus is that Clark Kent has just realized he is an alien and knows his powers but does not know why he was sent to earth, and Jor-El explains to him to which Henry Cavill determines he is ready to be what earth needs ,and then ?





If true I just hope that they won't reveal all the good action scenes.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2013)

Definitely want to see some of the action scenes. I always thought that the one thing all Superman movies were lacking, were decent action scenes.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *If true I just hope that they won't reveal all the good action scenes*.



but they probably will anyway


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> but they probably will anyway



I have little doubt of that, most trailers just give away too much.


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2013)

My hype for this movie is at its highest


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 11, 2013)

I have no hype at all. hopefully the 3rd trailer can change that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2013)

True Night.  I thought Iron Man 3 looked lame till that last trailer.

Superman needs a spark like that.  I think casual goers are disinterested right now.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Legend said:


> My hype for this movie is at its highest



My hype was the highest right after the release of the second trailer, it has considerably dropped though I am still fairly hyped for it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2013)

The Fortress of Solitude?  Yeah, sounds like an exciting trailer.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The Fortress of Solitude?  Yeah, sounds like an exciting trailer.



Only thirty seconds out of nearly 120 seconds, it could end up being a pretty exciting trailer...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2013)

I couldn't be more hyped for this.

But the marketing campaign so far has been pretty shitty and frankly low-key (except for the second trailer which was great).


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> I couldn't be more hyped for this.
> 
> But the marketing campaign so far has been pretty shitty and frankly low-key (except for the second trailer which was great).



They might just be holding back in order to prepare a media blitz when the release date is closer.  I'm expecting the marketing to really kick into high gear sometime around mid-May.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They might just be holding back in order to prepare a media blitz when the release date is closer.  I'm expecting the marketing to really kick into high gear sometime around mid-May.



Let's hope so.

A lot is riding on this movie.

At least I heard that some new posters will come this month.

And that rumoured third trailer in April.

Edit:





Henry Cavill is built like a shit brickhouse.

I wouldn't want to fight this guy..


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 11, 2013)

Those muscles are built into the suit.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Ciupy 

Despite part of his physique being due to the suit I still wouldn't want to fight want.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Those muscles are built into the suit.



I'm going to have to go with a "No." on that one:


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 11, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> I'm going to have to go with a "No." on that one:


The suits were put on display, the muscles are built in. You can tell just by looking at your pic those muscles on the suit aren't his.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The suits were put on display, the muscles are built in. You can tell just by looking at your pic those muscles on the suit aren't his.



You mean by having the suit put a certain emphasis on his muscles by using colors and shit,then yes.

But you are doing the actor a great disservice by dismissing how much he has worked out for this and saying that it's just the suit.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 11, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> You mean by having the suit put a certain emphasis on his muscles by using colors and shit,then yes.
> 
> But you are doing the actor a great disservice by dismissing how much he has worked out for this and saying that it's just the suit.


I'm not dismissing how much shape Cavil has gotten in, he obviously has muscles, but it doesn't change that the texture of the suit is naturally designed with the muscles on it. If you don't believe go back a couple pages and look at the shots of the suit with no one wearing it.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to see Zod damnit


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'm not dismissing how much shape Cavil has gotten in, he obviously has muscles, but it doesn't change that the texture of the suit is naturally designed with the muscles on it. If you don't believe go back a couple pages and look at the shots of the suit with no one wearing it.



Oh,ok.

I thought you said it was all the suit.

My bad..


----------



## James Bond (Mar 12, 2013)

Isnt it more a case of the suit was designed for the body shape they wanted Cavil to get to for the role rather than suit designed to make him look bigger than he was? I know they did that for Thor and Hermsworth ended up going past that point and couldn't find into the suit.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 12, 2013)

Clark, Lois, and Ma and Pa Kent.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 12, 2013)

they look good together


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2013)

They do. I know nothing about the source material, but I just love the way everyone looks with one another for some reason.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't see the images


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 13, 2013)

Clark looks more like a GQ model than a reporter


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Clark looks more like a GQ model than a reporter



Put some of those nerd glasses on him and he'll be a fine looking reporter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 15, 2013)

Better quality pics:



And words from the cast and director/writer:



> *Zack Snyder And David Goyer Discuss MAN OF STEEL; "He Can't Hold Up A Continent..."*
> 
> The problem with a character like Superman is that it's just so difficult for readers - and viewers - to relate with a near-indestructible super being. This has frequently plagued comic book writers, although the last time it was addressed (in JMS' critically panned "Grounded" story arc), it did not go down well with fans. Neither did Bryan Singer's almost action-less Superman Returns in 2006. So, how is Zack Snyder planning on dealing with the Kryptonian's power set in Man of Steel? _"It's amazing what [Superman] is capable of but [Henry's] a slightly more down to Earth version of the character,"_ he told Total Film Magazine. _"I don't think he can hold up a continent... Superman has been broken for a little while."_ Ouch! It sure does sound as if he wasn't a fan of Singer's take on the character either.
> 
> _"He's a man, but he's a Man of Steel,"_ added writer David Goyer. _"It's very much the theme of the movie, so it's embedded in the title, which we settled on at the very beginning. He's human but he's not human."_ It sounds as if the fact that he's not human will play a much larger role in the movie than any of us may have expected. _"We try to flesh out Krypton and its different political factions, it's fauna, it's science. It's not a cameo,"_ he said of Russell Crowe's Jor-El. _"I think people think he's playing the Marlon Brando role, which isn't necessarily the case."_ So, Krypton will have a large role in Man of Steel, but what about the larger DC Universe? _"I can't really say," is all Zack Snyder will reveal, before adding: "My hope is that we establish him and that he's a viable, awesome character that everyone is interested in seeing continue. He's the biggest superhero in the world. Or should it be. He's Superman, for gods sake!"_






> *MAN OF STEEL: Amy Adams Says She Didn't Want Her Lois Lane To Be A "Pest"*
> 
> Adams has been a little cagey about revealing too much about her take on the most famous female reporter in comics in the past - as the entire cast of Man Of Steel have - but in an interview with Total Film she opens up..a little! When quizzed about Lois' relationship with Superman in this movie Adams hints at a bit of conflict early on. _"I'd say that they're at odds and then they're...friends you know!"_ You probably already know that Adams actually read for the role previously, but did you know she read for it twice? _"When J.J. Abrams and Brett Ratner were planning a version, I actually did a screen test with Matt Bomer,"_ says the actress. _"And then when Superman Returns came round I read again. So this is my third go at it."_ Sounds like she really wanted to play this character then. But will she bring anything new to yet another incarnation of Lois Lane? _"I wanted her to be a woman other women could relate to. And not be sort of a pest. Lois can be kind of omnipresent, turning up at very inconvenient times - which she does! - But you understand her reasons."_ Adams also briefly discusses her action scenes for the film. She says she didn't have that much to do, but most of her green screen/stunt work was for scenes with "another actor". I'm guessing that's Michael Shannon's Zod, but who knows! Be sure to pick up the latest issue of Total Film for much more on Man Of Steel.






> *Still Plenty Of Secrets In MAN OF STEEL Says Screenwriter*
> 
> A few more interesting tidbits and revelations from the latest issue of Total Film magazine which features interviews with Man of Steel's Zack Snyder, Henry Cavill and David Goyer.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2013)

> "I don't think he can hold up a continent... Superman has been broken for a little while."



Holding up a continent is nowhere near being broken.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

Will will be getting the original theme in this movie or would it be a wrong move?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Will will be getting the original theme in this movie or would it be a wrong move?



You mean the williams theme? No Zimmer is doing the whole score, including a new main theme.

Which I think is the right choice, even if I think Williams' will be nigh impossible to match.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it would be cool if Zimmer can reinvent the original theme like Snyder is trying to do for Superman, what I mean is have the original melody but with a new sound or will it just be a completely new theme like what happened with Batman Begins?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

I honestly have no idea. Most likely it will be something completely new.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully no inception horns


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

The marketing for this thing is poor so far


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

People need to learn from Avengers movie marketing, that was superb and look at the success the movie enjoyed because of it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

What was so special about Avengers marketing? 

But yeah, they could definitely do more. So far the coolest thing I've seen is an elevator done up to where the doors were clark kent and the interior was superman, but I think that was just for a contest.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

Avengers was everywhere leading up to it's release, they spent millions on advertising.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. Well WB doesn't want to blow tons of money on promoting supes because of how bad they got burned on GL (which was promoted quite a bit).

Not a good decision imo, but an understandable one. Hopefully we'll see marketing ramp up in may.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Avengers marketing was a Risk that if the movie had flop the whole studio will be getting their pink slips.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah but Avengers was pretty much guaranteed not to flop. Even if it had been mediocre, it still would have brought in tons of money just because of the characters and the build up from past movies.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

The buzz for MoS is pretty small. The lack of trailers. That one doesn't count since it was shown already months before the official release. Atleast attempt viral marketing at this point, much more cost effective. All people are talking about is IM3 and Star Trek and their campaigns started months ago.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep,shitty marketing campaign for what could be the biggest movie of this year.

What the fuck are they thinking..


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2013)

They seem to be relying heavily on Superman's popularity which is a massive mistake, this movie could be seen as a failure if it fails to bring in the money and put serious doubt in future movies/Justice League movie.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

DC/Warner 

Its like they are banking on only the comic book fans to make this film success. Bad move on their part. They also did the same with GL, first off CGI had to be re-polished 6 months from release and there was no marketing involved other than a poor poor trailer which made people even more nervous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2013)

It is smart in a kind of way they would be competing  and wasting money with other huge movies like IM3. Supes is a reboot and not establish like Nolan Bats was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> The buzz for MoS is pretty small. The lack of trailers. That one doesn't count since it was shown already months before the official release. Atleast attempt viral marketing at this point, much more cost effective. All people are talking about is IM3 and Star Trek and their campaigns started months ago.



I agree they should definitely be doing more, but expecting the same level of buzz as IM3 and Star Trek (both sequels to already established franchises) isn't really realistic.

I don't think they've screwed themselves over just yet, but if we don't see a serious ramp up by may I'll be worried.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> It is smart in a kind of way they would be competing  and wasting money with other huge movies like IM3. Supes is a reboot and not establish like Nolan Bats was.



Isn't that counter intuitive? People still remember Singer's Superman and the last thing they want is people being uninformed about the new reboot. Im not saying burn alot of money on marketing but cut another trailer for gods sake. Then near release cut another at least to keep people from forgetting this exists. Not to mention viral marketing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> Isn't that counter intuitive? People still remember Singer's Superman and the last thing they want is people being uninformed about the new reboot. Im not saying burn alot of money on marketing but cut another trailer for gods sake. Then near release cut another at least to keep people from forgetting this exists. Not to mention viral marketing.



I actually I agree with you but what I am saying they would be doing this probably couple months before. I mean if you would compete with IM who started this like 6 months prior who you think will come out on top?


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

Exactly my point. Why didn't they start their marketing campaign that long ago? Im just worried this might bomb because the moves being used here are very similar to the GL and how it was marketed. They only poured in money after fans were already nervous about the quality of the film and at that point it was already too late so dont want another panicky marketing campaign.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 27, 2013)

Are people really nervous about MoS though? GL made a negative first impression, but I think the reception to the MoS trailer was pretty positive, if a little quiet.

And personally I'd rather them do a marketing blitz a month and some change before the movie comes out then pour money into an extended campaign, although I agree that there are some cheap moves they could do that would at least get the ball rolling. For example, I'd love to see a daily planet website similar to the GCN stuff they were doing before TDK.

We definitely need a new trailer though, one that focuses on the super more than the man.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 29, 2013)

At first I wasn't really too interested in this movie but now I'm kind of getting interested in it. I want to see another trailer though because the trailers that have been released so far are kind of bland.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

I still find Russel Crowe a weird casting choice but havent seen anything yet so who knows


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 8, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I still find Russel Crowe a weird casting choice but havent seen anything yet so who knows



I felt the same way, but my first "hey this is going to be awesome!" moment was his trailer, where he basically just quoted All Star Superman with the "they will join you in the sun" line.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys, it's warner bros we're talkin' about, remember all the imbroglio that happened when the last two Harry Potter movies came out. I couldn't count how many posters they made...

I think they are just giving Marvel the momentum. They chose to back down when Disney was gearing up their promotional campaign because competing head-on with them is risky, especially given the notorious status of the previous Superman movie.

WB probably will launch their guns a week or two after the IM3 release. Even if they don't at least my ass is surely on the front seat come premiere.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I felt the same way, but my first "hey this is going to be awesome!" moment was his trailer, where he basically just quoted All Star Superman with the "they will join you in the sun" line.



He's got DAT voice, Bro.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 8, 2013)

Ugh, June seems so far away :/


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2013)

^that when the next trailer comes out? that is far. hopefully it'll be a more exciting trailer than the last.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 8, 2013)

It's when MoS is out. Should probrally start adding dates to thread titles.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> ^that when the next trailer comes out? that is far. hopefully it'll be a more exciting trailer than the last.


The trailer comes out later this month.

Given the details that were leaked a while ago it's bound to be exciting.

Well, it has to be. They have a stiff competition.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 8, 2013)

ah I see. that is good to know.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bMPlzxQMWb4[/YOUTUBE]

Well same scenes from the trailer, but at least they are starting to release these from now to build up the hype. Better now than later.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 9, 2013)

New synopsis:



> A YOUNG BOY LEARNS THAT HE HAS EXTRAORDINARY POWERS AND IS NOT OF THIS EARTH. AS A YOUNG MAN, HE JOURNEYS TO DISCOVER WHERE HE CAME FROM AND WHAT HE WAS SENT HERE TO DO. BUT THE HERO IN HIM MUST EMERGE IF HE IS TO SAVE THE WORLD FROM ANNIHILATION AND BECOME THE SYMBOL OF HOPE FOR ALL MANKIND.
> 
> THE FILM ALSO STARS FOUR-TIME OSCAR? NOMINEE AMY ADAMS (“THE MASTER”) AS DAILY PLANET JOURNALIST LOIS LANE, AND OSCAR? NOMINEE LAURENCE FISHBURNE (“WHAT’S LOVE GOT TO DO WITH IT”) AS HER EDITOR-IN-CHIEF, PERRY WHITE. STARRING AS CLARK KENT’S ADOPTIVE PARENTS, MARTHA AND JONATHAN KENT, ARE OSCAR? NOMINEE DIANE LANE (“UNFAITHFUL”) AND ACADEMY AWARD? WINNER KEVIN COSTNER (“DANCES WITH WOLVES”).
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

Terrible synopsis.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 9, 2013)

so hyped for Smallville the movie. what a great teaser trailer.


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2013)

Man wtf is going on? Are they really going to carry on cutting the same old scenes. I'm getting frustrated now.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 10, 2013)

hmm..


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 10, 2013)

no kryptonite? holy shit that's some revolutionary stuff right there.


----------



## synthax (Apr 10, 2013)

_"Based on footage EW has seen, the film (which was directed by Zack Snyder and shepherded by Christopher Nolan) has plenty of building-smashing, train-slinging, heat-vision-blasting battles"_

:amazed


----------



## James Bond (Apr 10, 2013)

No lex, no kryptonite..


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2013)

I've always hated kryptonite so this really pleases me.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2013)

Loving the suit, deffinately been modernised.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

You know the best thing Geoff Johns ever did, getting rid of Green Lantern's weakness to the color yellow.

Thor and Hulk don't have weaknesses, so what do you do, you bring in an opponent that can match their level.

Superman is a cosmic hero, he should fight cosmic threats.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 11, 2013)

So No Kryptonite and Superman's new weakness is his emo ? well that sucks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2013)

How is wanting to protect your loved ones emo? 

But I'm thinking it's just not in this movie. I like the idea of Lex being the first one to discover kryptonite and it's applications. Could easily see them using Lex/General Lane/Metallo for the next one.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

There once was a hero named achilles.

He had one weakness.

Then he died.

Kryptonite has to go. Achilles died once. Superman has been abused by that green rock for far too long.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are probably scenes from the new trailer, god I really can't wait.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember watching Smallvile and thinking *sigh* whenever kryptonite appeared/was used. The only way to get the best out of Superman is do what Grimm said and bring in the powerhouses who can challenge him such as Doomsday, Darkseid, Brainiac etc..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> There once was a hero named achilles.
> 
> He had one weakness.
> 
> ...



I don't mind it as long as it's incredibly rare and isn't overpowered.


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2013)

The "instantly weak and helpless" version of Krytonite is the worst thing ever. A terrible plot device that needs to be forgotten.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

And when they do bring Krytonite how should Superman defend himself? How should Superman save himself?

Wait for Miss Tessmacher to take off the Kryptonite necklace?
Wait for Lois Lane to throw the Kryptonite into a lead cup?
Wait for Steel's niece to ram Metallo over with a van?
Wait for Batman to do last minute surgery with Martian Manhunter?


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

This is what I think Kryptonite


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2013)

Slice said:


> The "instantly weak and helpless" version of Krytonite is the worst thing ever. A terrible plot device that needs to be forgotten.



This.

Lex being able to physically match/overpower Supes through direct use of kryptonite? Dumb.

Metallo being able to physically match/overpower Supes through direct use of kryptonite? Acceptable.



Ben Grimm said:


> And when they do bring Krytonite how should Superman defend himself? How should Superman save himself?
> 
> Wait for Miss Tessmacher to take off the Kryptonite necklace?
> Wait for Lois Lane to throw the Kryptonite into a lead cup?
> ...



Overcome his opponent despite the kryptonite through wits and/or sheer force of will.

I hate it as a be all end all achilles heel, but as something that weakens him I don't mind it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2013)

Isn't kryptonite suppose to be extremely rare?

I know in smallville everyone had it to the point where kryptonite milkshakes were being produced.

Besides kryptonite the only thing left is magically killing supes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't kryptonite suppose to be extremely rare?
> 
> I know in smallville everyone had it to the point where kryptonite milkshakes were being produced.
> 
> Besides kryptonite the only thing left is magically killing supes.


red sun radiation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2013)

it'd better improve on tdkr


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

Magical swords and knives.
Doomsday
Red Jungle Virus
Magog torturing him over 200 years
Parasite taking away all his powers
Mxyzptlk's reality warping
Mongul
Diana's Tiara through the throat
Strangely enough Nth metal

It was very surreal watching Superman dying from the Red Jungle Virus. Hallucinating, falling apart. Luckily Swamp Thing cured him.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But I'm thinking it's just not in this movie. I like the idea of Lex being the first one to discover kryptonite and it's applications. Could easily see them using Lex/General Lane/Metallo for the next one.



I kindof hope that the next one is Lex / Brainiac. Begin with Supes as a world-renowned hero and Lex as the famed billionaire genius, with a lot of people in-universe treating them both as the Men of Tomorrow, the two extraordinary people who will define the future, and maybe have some commentors making it out to be a competition. Lex, naturally but not publicly, quietly backs the smear campaign against Supes and / or tries to have him killed. 

Either way, into this brewing feud comes Brainiac, an alien offering to share his technology with the world as a ruse to mask his intention to enslave humanity and / or destroy the world. Lex publicly supports him as an example of an alien who is willing to share his power- and it later emerges that he and Brainiac have been secretly working together for some time, with Lex apparently a Quisling-style traitor, though of course he has his own agenda and neither he nor Brainiac actually trust each other. Brainiac either gives Lex the kryponite, or helps him develop it, after Supes either turns down offer of a partnership or simply gets too close, or is just thought by the two to be a potential threat.

Maybe throw in some _Lex Luthor: Man of Steel_ moments where Lex blows up a daycare centre killing a scientist who works for him and his family and blames it on notorious terrorist (and, here, relatively minor character) the Toyman just to make Superman look bad when he refuses to fry his ass. Except the scientist was killed to cover up Lex's involvement with Brainiac.

Final act is Brainiac attacking Earth in general and Metropolis in particular in a grand battle on the same level of the climax of the 3rd _Transformers_ film. Whole thing ends with Superman and Lex both trying to take Brainiac down, and _Lex_ either being the deciding factor or taking the credit for Brainiacs' defeat- and, of course, stealing his tech. 

Move on to film 3, with Lex as the main villain and adapting elements of _52_ by using Brainiac tech to give superpowers to the public- and to dangerous criminals who become Metallo, Parasite etc. in order to try and assassinate Superman, who Lex increasingly manages to paint as either useless or a dangerous alien menace. At some point Lex gets Superman-style powers and fights Superman himself, and probably turns out to have some big evil plan that involves a lot of people ending up dead. 

Something like that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2013)

Take all my money!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2013)

Kryptonite used as a form of radiation that  weakens him just like regular radiation weaken us is the best use of it. And I dont mind it in the least bit. Because the other stupidity is Supes holds back so much that metallo can slap him around constantly.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2013)

Supes holding back is the only thing more annoying than kryptonite, remember in JL Doom when he's fighting Metallo then as soon as the rocket's launched he just one shots Metallo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

I was bored last night so I wrote my Man of Steel review.  Saved it to a word file.  I just need the film to come out so that I can post it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Supes holding back is the only thing more annoying than kryptonite, remember in JL Doom when he's fighting Metallo then as soon as the rocket's launched he just one shots Metallo.



Exactly my point. Metallo as far as I know isnt a class 100 brick and only thing that makes him credible is being powered by Kryptonite radiation.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to see Circe, Cheetah, Queen Bee, Maxima, Morgaine le Fay, or Star Sapphire in the next film.


----------



## synthax (Apr 11, 2013)

New trailer


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2013)

They need a new trailer.  One that focuses on the villains more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Circe, Cheetah, Queen Bee, Maxima, Morgaine le Fay, or Star Sapphire in the next film.



You just want to see hot women and I didnt know you were into villains .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Supes holding back is the only thing more annoying than kryptonite, remember in JL Doom when he's fighting Metallo then as soon as the rocket's launched he just one shots Metallo.



I guess I'm a sucker but I kinda liked that part.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Circe, Cheetah, *Queen Bee*, Maxima, Morgaine le Fay, or Star Sapphire in the next film.





> *Queen Bee*





> *Queen Bee*





> *Queen Bee*





> *Queen Bee*



You do not want to see that...no one wants to see that.

Are you talking about the Queen of Bialya or Interdimensional anthromorphic Queen Bee.


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Terrible synopsis.



Your life has a terrible synopsis.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it just me or does Superman's expression here just simply portray "Carry on, I will allow it. I want to see where this goes from here"?

Dat SuperDickery Curiosity.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 12, 2013)

*



			"Superman Homepage ‏@SupermanHomepge 21m
RT @elmayimbe: Hearing that the new MAN OF STEEL trailer is in front of OBLIVION & should be online this Tuesday the 16th. RT"
		
Click to expand...

*Oh yes.



Rukia said:


> I was bored last night so I wrote my Man of Steel review.  Saved it to a word file.  I just need the film to come out so that I can post it.



So you saw the movie?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 12, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I guess I'm a sucker but I kinda liked that part.



You are a sucker :amazed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2013)

Detective said:


> Is it just me or does Superman's expression here just simply portray "Carry on, I will allow it. I want to see where this goes from here"?
> 
> Dat SuperDickery Curiosity.



Ha it totally does, he's definitely intrigued.



James Bond said:


> You are a sucker :amazed



I guess my one issue was how he went from super weak to "I GOT SHIT TO DO!"

Although I must say my favorite superman moment from that movie was when he was lasering the missiles, then GL calls him and gets immediately cut off with "Can't talk now." and then supes goes right back to lasering.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2013)

My issue with the last fight in _JL Doom_ is not Superman fighting Metallo and going from zero to hero; its that he fought Metallo at all. He should have clobbered Bane and left Metallo for Bats or someone else, then flew straight for Savage. For a movie about how brilliant a strategist Batman allegedly is, that was some poor strategy. They would have won a lot more easily if they just swapped bad guys.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Nobody could be better Lois than Erica Durance



[YOUTUBE]CIyBvRdXJ5U[/YOUTUBE]

fuck yeah!


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 12, 2013)

If there's a ridiculous weakness that must be get rid from Superman, it's fucking magic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> My issue with the last fight in _JL Doom_ is not Superman fighting Metallo and going from zero to hero; its that he fought Metallo at all. He should have clobbered Bane and left Metallo for Bats or someone else, then flew straight for Savage. For a movie about how brilliant a strategist Batman allegedly is, that was some poor strategy. They would have won a lot more easily if they just swapped bad guys.



Brah, Flash could have leveled every one of them the moment he got teleported there.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, that too. 

Not the most well-thought out movie.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> If there's a ridiculous weakness that must be get rid from Superman, it's fucking magic.



I dunno, I actually like that because it's not a weakness at all. His super strength, flight and all that jazz is a biological side effect of radiation, not an actual super power. So it's neat that he's no more resistant to magic than a normal human. It's kinda like a loophole, y'know?

Besides, Superman actually needs weaknesses otherwise what's the point? Take away the effects of various Kryptonite on him and make him as resistant to magic as he is to everything else and you'll only be left with a character that can't be pressured, let alone beaten, by anyone who can't crack a planet like a hazelnut.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 12, 2013)

Well you can tell that to people who dislike Kryptonite in this thread

For me the big K is always be big part of Superman, WB better bring it back in sequels


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Besides, Superman actually needs weaknesses otherwise what's the point? Take away the effects of various Kryptonite on him and make him as resistant to magic as he is to everything else and you'll only be left with a character that can't be pressured, let alone beaten, by anyone who can't crack a planet like a hazelnut.


I think it's a relic in need of modernization, we've inherited it from the silver age where giving him those weaknesses was actually a necessity. Right now there are numerous sentient beings in the DC universe and comics in general that are far more powerful than him. So nowadays those weakness are frequently used more as convenient (and fairly annoying) plot devices than anything. So what supes rather needs is a revamped and well thought out rogue gallery to match his stand ground, instead of constantly dumbing him down to match their's. See what I mean?

But even more critical, he's in dire need of good writers who can exploit the rich potential for good tales this character has to offer, given his background and what he stands for. DC is a workplace that unfortunately doesn't give much room for creativity to writers because of their blissfully stupid editors, but I do hope the movie's impending success will make a difference in the right direction in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 12, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Well you can tell that to people who dislike Kryptonite in this thread
> 
> For me the big K is always be big part of Superman, WB better bring it back in sequels



Kryptonite is indeed part of his story,but it should be incredible rare and not pouring out of the sky (Smallville ).

It has been used in almost all the Superman movies since they lacked back then the proper means to actually give us a good fight between superpowered beings and thus was a crutch to be used to actually give Clark a challenge he needed to overcome.

But those days are over and the amound of enemies that could go toe-to-toe with Supes is pretty high.

All I'm saying is that I want to see Superman punch a fucker so bad the shockwave caused by the punch shatters buildings.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2013)

I want Kal to get punched into the Stratosphere or perhaps through a mountain


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2013)

> I dunno, I actually like that because it's not a weakness at all. His super strength, flight and all that jazz is a biological side effect of radiation, not an actual super power. So it's neat that he's no more resistant to magic than a normal human. It's kinda like a loophole, y'know?
> 
> Besides, Superman actually needs weaknesses otherwise what's the point? *Take away the effects of various Kryptonite on him and make him as resistant to magic as he is to everything else and you'll only be left with a character that can't be pressured, let alone beaten, by anyone who can't crack a planet like a hazelnut.*



Works for Thor and Hulk.




masamune1 said:


> My issue with the last fight in _JL Doom_ is not Superman fighting Metallo and going from zero to hero; its that he fought Metallo at all. He should have clobbered Bane and left Metallo for Bats or someone else, then flew straight for Savage. For a movie about how brilliant a strategist Batman allegedly is, that was some poor strategy. They would have won a lot more easily if they just swapped bad guys.



My biggest problem about JLA Tower of Babel and Doom is that they forgot that Wonder Woman's lasso protects her from illusions and mind control. Infact a fear machine once tried to take control of Wonder Woman via illusions, but the power of truth broke her out. Maxwell Lord and Dr. Psycho, two of the most powerful psychics in DC can't lay a finger on her because of her lasso.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hulk and Thor are not Superman. 

And to my knowledge, neither have his sales.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

You could combine both Hulk and Thor sales and fanbase and it will still be dwarf by Supes who is also dwarfed by Bats.

Realistically the only Marvel Hero who ever could stand a chance  is Spidey.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Hulk and Thor are not Superman.
> 
> And to my knowledge, neither have his sales.




Yeah, but I'd rather read a story about Hulk fighting the Abomination, the Sentry, the Thing, Thor, Red She Hulk, Silver Surfer, Sasquatch, or Juggernaut than see another Lex Luthor plot. 

Superman outsells Hulk and Thor because he's had several animated series. A radio show. And some popular movies. There once was a time when Superman was DC's flagship. He also piggybacked off of Batman TAS, remember when Batman came on Superman's show and dated Lois Lane.  It was during the era of Kirby during the Galactus Trilogy that Marvel began outselling DC and they've been outselling DC all the way until the coming of Nu52.

Remember when Livewire was on Superman TAS, Superman shoved her and that was it. He just shoved her. He never laid a finger on Volcana. In his fight with Lobo he threw three punches, TOTAL. 

Superman no longer lives in a vacuum with no competition. Spider-man's first movie outsold Superman Returns. X-men Last Stand, outsold Superman Returns. Iron Man outsold Superman returns. Two of the X-men movies outsold Superman Returns.



Now they're so desperate they're going to use Batman and Nolan to piggyback Superman.

Its a new era, and Superman has competition. I enjoyed Thor and Incredible Hulk more than Returns. I disliked Ang Lee's Hulk, goddamn Hulk Poodle.

[YOUTUBE]DnHHDzQ4Axw[/YOUTUBE]

Superheroes movies are action movies.

You know what made me a Superman fan, Superman 2, when Supes threw General Zod into a coca cola sign.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah, but I'd rather read a story about Hulk fighting the Abomination, the Sentry, the Thing, Thor, Red She Hulk, Silver Surfer, Sasquatch, or Juggernaut than see another Lex Luthor plot.
> 
> Superman outsells Hulk and Thor because he's had several animated series. A radio show. And some popular movies. There once was a time when Superman was DC's flagship. He also piggybacked off of Batman TAS, remember when Batman came on Superman's show and dated Lois Lane.  It was during the era of Kirby during the Galactus Trilogy that Marvel began outselling DC and they've been outselling DC all the way until the coming of Nu52.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure whether you are complaining about the comics or the adaptations.

Hulk fighting a powerhouse every issue is every bit as generic as Superman being poisoned by kryptonite every issue. Just because an idea is used too much doesn't mean it is a bad idea, or that it deserves to go. 

Superman doesn't outsell Hulk and Thor just because of the adaptations. He gets those adaptations because he outsells Hulk and Thor. And Hulk at least has had plenty of exposure himself, pretty disproportionate to his sales record. A TV show, cartoons, two movies and the Avengers...

Hulk had a cartoon in the 90's the same time Superman did, and it didn't do very good. He got in a lot more fights and Superman still outdid it. Superman: TAS wasn't just piggybacking off of Batman- it had engaging stories and characters to work with. _Thats_ why it succeeded.

And Superman Returns wasn't beaten by those two just because they had more action; it was beaten because it was basically a retread of what had been done before and tried to sandwich itself into the old 70's franchise (not to mention they gave Superman a kid). More action would have helped but it might not have been enough, and too much might have been a turnoff for mainstream audiences who don't really see Supes that way. 

Spiderman outdid it because Spidey had never been adapted before; Iron Man outdid it because of RDJ's performance; X-Men Last Stand outdid it because of hype from the previous two films. And there are plenty of superhero films with more action than Returns that _didn't_ do better at the box office than it. There was more to that film failing than just lack of fighting.

And you can have kryptonite, even lots of kryptonite, and still have lots of action in the movie. And in the comics. A balance is what is best. Kryptonite exists because watching Supes fight ridiculously powerful villains Every. Single. Story. would be just as boring as him running into kryptonite every other issue.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I'm not sure whether you are complaining about the comics or the adaptations.
> 
> Hulk fighting a powerhouse every issue is every bit as generic as Superman being poisoned by kryptonite every issue. Just because an idea is used too much doesn't mean it is a bad idea, or that it deserves to go.
> 
> .


Both, now that Thor and Hulk are getting a lot of exposure, they have the chance of overtaking Supes someday.

Power is the most central aspect of superhero comics. Power Escape Fantasies. Alan Moore's watchmen, each of the Watchmen was represented by a different type of power.

Geoff Johns getting rid of Green Lantern's weakness to yellow was a brilliant move.

The only thing worse than Kryptonite is Superman walking across America



> Superman doesn't outsell Hulk and Thor just because of the adaptations. He gets those adaptations because he outsells Hulk and Thor. And Hulk at least has had plenty of exposure himself, pretty disproportionate to his sales record. A TV show, cartoons, two movies and the Avengers...



Superman 1938
Hulk 1962

I can think of only two Hulk cartoons and one live action tv show.  Superman had multiple live action tv shows. As for cartoons, Fleischer Superman, Ruby-Spears Superman, Superman TAS. 

Hulk has EMH.
Superman has Superfriends, LOSH and Justice League

Smallville is by far the longest running science fiction series in American history. 10 freakin seasons. Not counting Star Trek since that is divided into multiples series.


> Hulk had a cartoon in the 90's the same time Superman did, and it didn't do very good. He got in a lot more fights and Superman still outdid it. Superman: TAS wasn't just piggybacking off of Batman- it had engaging stories and characters to work with. _Thats_ why it succeeded.


Hulk as a tv show shot itself in the foot during the second season, when it switched from its darker tone to a more humorous series. Another problem is that Hulk TAS was on UPN while Superman was on Kids WB.

Superman TAS became the New Batman/Superman Adventures.

[YOUTUBE]w3l8HLHwXK8[/YOUTUBE]


In a lot of ways Superman TAS was used as a stepping stone. In the Green Lantern episode Superman did nothing, but get his ass kicked by Sinestro. until Kyle Raynor saved the day. Superman barely even interacted with Aquaman during the Aquaman episode. In the Steel episode, Superman needed Steel to eventually save his ass.


There was some good writing, especially in the Darkseid episodes and the one where he 
saves a man on death row.


I liked the Legion episode where he got angry and started beating the hell out Brainiac.


> And Superman Returns wasn't beaten by those two just because they had more action; it was beaten because it was basically a retread of what had been done before and tried to sandwich itself into the old 70's franchise (not to mention they gave Superman a kid). More action would have helped but it might not have been enough, and too much might have been a turnoff for mainstream audiences who don't really see Supes that way.



Returns would have done far worse if it weren't for Superman's already established fame.

Who was Thor until recently, to non comic fans, and non Nordic mythos gurus, no one really.



> And you can have kryptonite, even lots of kryptonite, and still have lots of action in the movie. And in the comics. A balance is what is best. Kryptonite exists because watching Supes fight ridiculously powerful villains Every. Single. Story. would be just as boring as him running into kryptonite every other issue.



Kryptonite is the same as Green Lantern's weakness to yellow...it needs to go to a ditch and die.

Frankly after Smallville with its Kryptonite steroids, kryptonite milkshake, kryptonite chewing gum. kryptonite sauna stones. Yeah, I never want to see it again.

Hell just have him fight opponents with different types of powers. Livewire could have ripped off his bioelectrical aura, leaving him with only a super dense molecular structure. Manchestor Black could have his telekinetic powers enhanced. Atomic Skull could blast him with red sunlight or absorb his energy. Parasite can go around taking all the powers of Superman's villains to become the ultimate villain.

Also have Superman beating up on giant monsters like Rock Lobster, Titano and Galactic Golem


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just watched Darkseid's DCAU premiere for the first time in years. It was genuinely 'epic'.

He even got defeated in the end, but decided to kill someone just on his way back home. There was even a funeral and Superman was practically distraught. Can't remember seeing anything like that on a kids show recently. Young Justice didn't have the same impact.

The DCAU really captured the essence of these characters really well. Darkseid was a true villain. I do want to see him in the movies, just not soon.

And I don't mind Krptonite, as long as not used too much. It depends on the writer.

The essence of a good Superman story could probably use Lex Luthor, lots of action, exploring Superman's 'humanity', and exploring Luthor's hate of Superman's in-humanity.

It doesn't matter too much about the plot details, as long as it is done well. For a mainstream movie though, he does need to fight someone too though.


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Just watched Darkseid's DCAU premiere for the first time in years. It was genuinely 'epic'.
> 
> .



That wasn't his premiere, this was

[YOUTUBE]WasIt3RzC8A[/YOUTUBE]

Here was his second showing


[YOUTUBE]bw68uJ8DREg[/YOUTUBE]


This is why Kryptonite is lame.

[Youtube]G8cv_SL4xI8[/Youtube]


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 13, 2013)

*



			MOS FB have cracked the code on ManofSteel.com: the source code is a countdown timer, and if you narrowed it all down, and as confirmed by many others...

THE NEW TRAILER WILL PREMIERE 6PM PDT/9PM EST ON MONDAY APRIL 15TH!
		
Click to expand...

*
Anybody could tell me which hour that would be in GMT please?


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2013)

I also want to know the GMT equivalent of that.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think its about 2:00AM, Tuesday morning.

And Google is your friend, you know.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 13, 2013)

Countdown on the MoS website points to 7pm EST Sunday.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Monday midnight GMT in that case then.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Countdown on the MoS website points to 7pm EST Sunday.



It got shorter?


----------



## Shade (Apr 13, 2013)

I made  of the classic Supes costume for another forum where they absolutely hate the new suit, and a  but I don't personally dislike it too much. As long as it fits in with the thematic tone of the film, the costume change would make sense.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2013)

At least we have one bit of confirmation ;3

General Zod is a Michael Jackson fan ~

Black Mask and Penguin confirmed

...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 14, 2013)

Bart said:


> At least we have one bit of confirmation ;3
> 
> General Zod is a Michael Jackson fan ~
> 
> ...



So,did this whole thing unlock something or was it all for nothing?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2013)

Doctor Who ripoff


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

I prefer the all star kryptonian language.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 14, 2013)

Flori56nda said:


> The teaser trailer should be coming out very soon



How soon is "very soon"?


----------



## Lavender (Apr 14, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> How soon is "very soon"?



6 months.

​


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2013)

As long as it takes to cum while you have a very serious case of whiskey dick


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> How soon is "very soon"?


7 hours       .


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 14, 2013)

Y'all are heartless bastards.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> It got shorter?



Don't question the earlier release. Just accept it. And hope for a sequence in the trailer of Supes curbstomping everything, while that glorious cape flows like a majestic CGI river.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

Is the trailer really coming in 2 hours?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm pressing F5 like a bitch. 

That trailer better be released today.

My poor soul can't take it anymore.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

Still no trailer.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

You liars i waited all this time  

But yeah apparently its being shown during the MTV awards.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

At what time?

EDIT: lol Lakers game at the same time as the MTV awards. That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

If you look at the site the emblem is much more clear now.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

Countdown here:



It says 48 hours.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, it seems to be Zod's kryptonian symbol for the movie.

Hopefully their marketing campaign will go into high gear after today's reveals.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael Shannon will be phenomenal.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

That's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Countdown here:
> 
> 
> 
> It says 48 hours.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



It's the same God damn symbol across the clock, just turning counter-clockwise, Suzu. 

Where the fuck are you getting 48 Hours from? The initial reports mentioned that it will either air at the MTV Awards tonight or tomorrow at 2100 EST.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2013)

OH FUCK, NOW I KNOW WHO ZOD'S TRUE ALLEGIANCE IS TO, AND IT'S NOT FUCKING KRYPTON OR HIS OWN SELFISH DESIRES.

THE MAN HAS A CAUSE HE STANDS BEHIND:

[YOUTUBE]Juqm94sUV_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2013)

Detective said:


> It's the same God damn symbol across the clock, just turning counter-clockwise, Suzu.
> 
> Where the fuck are you getting 48 Hours from? The initial reports mentioned that it will either air at the MTV Awards tonight or tomorrow at 2100 EST.


It's Kryptonian. You can translate it with a key from the previous viral. It says 48 hours on it (now 47).


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It's Kryptonian. You can translate it with a key from the previous viral. It says 48 hours on it (now 47).





FML.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

WB fucking with my emotions.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn that was so cool. Shame we gotta wait till tuesday to see the trailer, but I can wait....


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 15, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Countdown here:
> 
> 
> 
> It says 48 hours.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



You will believe a company can make you watch static for 48 hours..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see more of Michael Shannon as Zod. That dude is going to kill it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2013)

So holy shit.  I saw a new batch of images today.  And Faora looks really cool.  The armor has a nice design.

Good job Warner Bros.  I'm officially interested.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 15, 2013)

Actress' jawline is really strong.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> So holy shit.  I saw a new batch of images today.  And Faora looks really cool.  The armor has a nice design.
> 
> Good job Warner Bros.  I'm officially interested.



Yes,Faora is gorgeous and in general the design of the Kryptonian stuff is awesome.

It seems than just as on Earth on Krypton you can't ever have enough of long,flowing,majestic capes!

Please Snyder,don't fuck this up!


Edit:

Some new posters made for kids I think:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 15, 2013)

The last one is fucking awesome! I'm so hypered for this movie!


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 15, 2013)

Zod's helmet:


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2013)

So the rumours from ages ago that Faora is going to absolutely demolish Kal is true after all.  Hope heatleast holds his own for a bit.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 16, 2013)

Superman probably wanted to talk and Faora wasn't having any of that talk no jutsu shit.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2013)

Or maybe he just got bossed the fuck out of.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

Kal-El will be up against what is a highly-trained soldier..and even more if some spoilers I heard are true.

The only thing that could give him an advantage on Faora would be the fact that his body has absorbed sunlight for far more than they have and the fact that he more or less is already used to having his Sun-based powers.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol they will do the smallville, Zod gets his powers, five minutes later his already flying something Clark couldn't. 

The absorbing of sunlight won't matter at all.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

Vault said:


> Lol they will do the smallville, Zod gets his powers, five minutes later his already flying something Clark couldn't.
> 
> The absorbing of sunlight won't matter at all.



Please don't ever mention Smallville in this thread..

And I don't think that whatever they spat out in Smallville will still apply here.

If I remember correctly,flight was one of the last things Clark gained as he was growing up,or even after being under the influence of a red sun and then coming back to Earth and gaining his powers again.

It usually goes something like this:

 super-strenght-> super-endurance -> super-speed -> heat beams -> flight


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't forget about freeze breath. Seems like everybody forgets that one, but yeah I definitely expect Clark's advantage to be his experience with his powers.


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2013)

You all forget Superman's greatest weakness

[Youtube]B1N917nPKCo[/Youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2013)

How Long?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 16, 2013)

Tonight I think?


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm feeling TDK vibe all over this movie from the title, the tone, the trailer and the viral video. 
The thread should be called Nolan's Superman because I'm sure Nolan will delivers.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Tonight I think?



Maybe.




Edo Madara said:


> I'm feeling TDK vibe all over this movie from the title, the tone, the trailer and the viral video.
> The thread should be called Nolan's Superman because I'm sure Nolan will delivers.



Well,if the movie will be awesome,then all they will say will be that Nolan did it again.

If the movie will suck they will say that Zack Snyder is a hack.

A win-win situation for Nolan..


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And the fact that Nolan is barely involved matters not a whit.



Ciupy said:


> Please don't ever mention Smallville in this thread..
> 
> And I don't think that whatever they spat out in Smallville will still apply here.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats the point. Zod and his crew are going to show up and have a bunch of powers right away that Clark took a lifetime to unlock.

Though, to be fair, thats not really a _Smallville_ problem. Every  in every medium seems to have that advantage. Maybe its to do with their age or something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2013)

You do understand that Zod could have been in our solar System or cam across another System with a yellow Sun for some time .

Also the main reason Zod has better control so fast because Kryptonians are aware of their unique gifts when expose to proper solar radiation.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> And the fact that Nolan is barely involved matters not a whit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,they are fully matured and benefit almost right away (days,maybe weeks at max) from the advantages a yellow sun gives to a kryptonian.

I don't think the point is how much a kryptonian has spent under a yellow sun as much as the fact that Clark was little when he came to Earth and the "absorb yellow star energy" thingy started to really ramp up only when he hit puberty.

He might have been able to pick up a car when he was 10 years old,but not fly,impervious to bullets and shit.

As a small note..I can't fucking believe how excited I am for a trailer..


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2013)

I need this trailer


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

Man of Steel Trailer 3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY[/YOUTUBE]


Boom.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

ninja'd.

Damn you Ciupy.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

The trailer was awesome.

Can't even describe how happy I am right now.

I think it's time to rock a Superman set.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 16, 2013)

It was sublime....

The glimpses of action shown were hands down breathtaking, Shannon looks in fine form, thankfully they haven't shown faora, i would like her to be a surprise

who didn't grin at the final shot!?


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah he finally punched someone lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2013)

Emo of Steel.

It looks so dreary, but he's punching Zod so there's a plus.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2013)

Fabulous trailer.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 16, 2013)

So how strong will this Superman be? He looked to struggle to lift that big metal thing which should be cake for Superman..

However the trailer was stunning, worth the wait but damn.. June seems so far away.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2013)

> So how strong will this Superman be?



Not quite sure but he definitely won't be as strong as he was in Superman Returns.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 16, 2013)

Why isn't this movie out NOW!!!


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> So how strong will this Superman be? He looked to struggle to lift that big metal thing which should be cake for Superman..
> 
> However the trailer was stunning, worth the wait but damn.. June seems so far away.



The punches at the end of the trailer seemed to indicate he's as powerful as he should be. Since we don't know how much time takes place between Clark being out at sea and then going to Metropolis, there may be a significant time gap, and some continuities have Superman grow stronger over the years due to continued exposure to the sun. So "out at sea" Clark may be somewhat weaker compared to the Superman who shows up at Metropolis.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2013)

Watching this + a Godzilla trailer in June = an orgasmed tittynipple.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 16, 2013)

Guess it's difficult to gauge from that trailer alone, looking forward to some epic gifs


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

Zod: _''You believe your son is safe?.. I *WILL* find him!!''_


That was easily my favorite part of the trailer.

The more of Michael Shannon's Zod I see, the more excited I get.

This movie is going to be amazing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

I really,really like the music and hope it's part of the soundtrack.

Uplifting as shit.

Also..that final shot of Supes pushing Zod's shit in across the Metropolis skyline..perfection!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2013)

Eh, the trailer showed what you'd expect a superman trailer to show.  Even though this already seems to be a better film than Superman Returns I'm not too hyped.


For the people familiar with the mythology, kryptonians knew the yellow sun gives them the power of a god but chose to live far from it, is their a reason for that? Logically it would benefit them more to live on or around earth.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 16, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, the trailer showed what you'd expect a superman trailer to show.  Even though this already seems to be a better film than Superman Returns I'm not too hyped.
> 
> 
> For the people familiar with the mythology, kryptonians knew the yellow sun gives them the power of a god but chose to live far from it, is their a reason for that? Logically it would benefit them more to live on or around earth.



I don't think the trailer indicates all of Krypton knows. It's possible only Jor-El knew through research, or maybe he just thinks the great knowledge that he left Kal-El via the ship and such would help him lead humanity to greatness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

Modern combat action.

FINALLY.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, the trailer showed what you'd expect a superman trailer to show.  Even though this already seems to be a better film than Superman Returns I'm not too hyped.



Really..?

Because I'm pretty sure the last 3 Superman movies sucked balls and the fans not taking anything for granted.

This hit the perfect spots...emotion,action finally,it's uplifting e.t.c.

I guess you are just not a fan of the character then.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2013)

FUCK YEAH CLARK

Why did they not say that the S is a family symbol though


----------



## Sine (Apr 16, 2013)

so handsome


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2013)

Some gifs I got up:


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2013)

Kryptonians and Daximtes (home of green lantern/ion Sodam Yat) live near a red sun so the difference imbues powers


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2013)

A cleaner one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> I don't think the trailer indicates all of Krypton knows. It's possible only Jor-El knew through research, or maybe he just thinks the great knowledge that he left Kal-El via the ship and such would help him lead humanity to greatness.



Yeah a good explanation is that he found out when it was too late, but this was present in the comics also so I wondered 




Ciupy said:


> Really..?
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure the last 3 Superman movies sucked balls and the fans not taking anything for granted.
> 
> ...



I haven't disagreed on that, I see they are humanizing Clark a lot more than how he was in the previous films, in the past he was just an outsider looking in. Now we see him as a man trying to make sense of his past. No doubt this will be the better film.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 16, 2013)

trailer was ok I guess. didn't really like anything, but I didn't dislike anything either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> trailer was ok I guess. didn't really like anything, but I didn't dislike anything either.



Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> A cleaner one.



A little fast..but still nice to see the shockwave from the punches!


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> I really,really like the music and hope it's part of the soundtrack.
> 
> Uplifting as shit.


Yeah man, the background music was nice. So far I'm pleased with Hans Zimmer's work.

Also, the conversation between Jonathan and young Clark was very touching.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought it was a really good trailer. I'm hyped.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2013)

meh of steel

Where are the colors, the vibrant shots of Superman?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> meh of steel
> 
> Where are the colors, the vibrant shots of Superman?


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks amazing cant wait.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2013)

This proves my points.  Did I lie?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2013)

Way too much emphasis on Supes being a Jesus figure. He isn't supposed to have a messiah complex. I'm also not keen on the S not being an S any more. To just change the meaning of something as iconic as that seems a little pointless and only worsens my first problem.

That aside, the combat looks excellent and at least the non-Kryptonians have personalities.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> This proves my points.  Did I lie?



If the colour palette is the thing that drags this movie down for you..I don't know what to say..:rofl



Velocity said:


> Way too much emphasis on Supes being a Jesus figure. He isn't supposed to have a messiah complex. I'm also not keen on the S not being an S any more. To just change the meaning of something as iconic as that seems a little pointless and only worsens my first problem.
> 
> That aside, the combat looks excellent and at least the non-Kryptonians have personalities.





Actually,it was Marlon Brando that suggested that the S stands for the emblem of House El and the producers thought it was a great ideea and put it into the movie.

And the comics soon followed.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2013)

It was heavy on the Jesus parallels, but (correct me if I'm wrong), isn't that sort of Superman's thing? Being a paragon example for the rest of mankind to strive to be like?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my god, what a great trailer, I'm so hyped for this.



Velocity said:


> Way too much emphasis on Supes being a Jesus figure. He isn't supposed to have a messiah complex. I'm also not keen on the S not being an S any more. To just change the meaning of something as iconic as that seems a little pointless and only worsens my first problem.
> 
> That aside, the combat looks excellent and at least the non-Kryptonians have personalities.



That's how it's been since the Cristopher Reeve movies. Marlon Brando came up with it to explain why the hell would a baby be covered in a cape with the letter S. It's simply the symbol of the House of El, which happens to look like the letter S.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a bit more gifs before I go napping:


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2013)

If you read All Star Superman it delves into Superman being a Jesus expy


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the based gifs. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 16, 2013)

Wasn't convinced by the first 2 trailers but man after dat music kicked in at 00:27 this trailer was bloody awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing trailer!  Very good.



TylerDurden said:


> It was sublime....
> 
> The glimpses of action shown were hands down breathtaking, Shannon looks in fine form, thankfully they haven't shown faora, i would like her to be a surprise
> 
> who didn't grin at the final shot!?



Well I actually grinned about that dialogue Superman and Lois were having and the little funny moments there. The way he said "excuse me" was funny. All in all nice to see interaction between them.

But yeah those punches at the end were awesome.



Legend said:


> FUCK YEAH CLARK
> 
> Why did they not say that the S is a family symbol though



Well I've only watched Smallville and as far as Superman history that I know the through that show, the S in that show did mean "hope" in Krypton and hearing it here ringed bells to me, so that definition made sense to me in this trailer. 



Cinder said:


> Yeah man, the background music was nice. So far I'm pleased with Hans Zimmer's work.
> 
> Also, the conversation between Jonathan and young Clark was very touching.



Agreed, the way Kevin Costner said "You _are_ my son" and then hugged him was moving indeed.


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 1 Motherfuckers.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 16, 2013)

Detective said:


> Day 1 Motherfuckers.



My thoughts exactly. Costner almost made me cry.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> Day 1 Motherfuckers.





Yes.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> My thoughts exactly. Costner almost made me cry.



"They will kill him!"
"How?" 

*Drum Cadence Starts*

"What if a child dreamed of becoming something other than what society had intended? What if a child aspired to become something greater?"

"You ARE my son" OMG.... The Feels.

"How do you find someone who has spent a lifetime covering his tracks? For some he was a guardian angel.... for others a ghost, who never quite fit in...."


"...... but in time, they will join you in the Sun. In time, you will help them accomplish wonders."

Man, this random Spanish guy I found on YT while searching for the trailer music soundclip knows what's up.

[YOUTUBE]Ewl2XfHUBxc[/YOUTUBE] 

I had a near exact facial expression throughout the trailer.

I KNOW YOUR FEELS BRO. I FEEL IT TOO.

DAT LIP QUIVER.

DAT CLENCHED FIST OF HOPE.

GOD DAMN.

GOD DAMN IT, YOU BASTARDS.

MY EMOTIONS.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 17, 2013)

Heh. Don't get the "Emoman" criticism; _maybe_ the last trailer, but there's a difference between showing emotion and being "emo". Also...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 17, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Heh. Don't get the "Emoman" criticism; _maybe_ the last trailer, but there's a difference between showing emotion and being "emo". Also...



Holy shit,LexCorp?

Nice eyes,didn't catch that in the trailer!


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Heh. Don't get the "Emoman" criticism; _maybe_ the last trailer, but there's a difference between showing emotion and being "emo".



Those jackasses have no pulse.

Have never felt the loving touch of a fine, warm hearted woman.

Will never find Waldo.

Can never enter the Highway to the Danger Zone.

Uncultured Heathens.





> Also...



Brother, you did not even have to post that. I felt your mindset before you even entered this thread on a cosmic level of Brochemistry.



*.HERE IS MY FIST ON MY SCREEN. YOU KNOW WHAT YOU MUST DO.*


​


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 17, 2013)

I took the shot from someone else, so don't give me the credit there. Did expect some shoutout to Lex during the movie, even if he didn't make a personal appearance.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I took the shot from someone else, so don't give me the credit there. Did expect some shoutout to Lex during the movie, even if he didn't make a personal appearance.



If they will be subtle about his involvement in future films, a nice way to do it would be to have a shot of Supes holding a press conference, only to pan away to the tower, and the silhouette of a man watching from above.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 17, 2013)

Now this is something I _did_ catch on my own:  is in the background in the Lois Lane/Superman scene. And man, he looks damn close to his cartoon counterpart.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

I wonder if IGN will do a rewind of it


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome.

Long live the son of Jor'el


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> Those jackasses have no pulse.
> 
> Have never felt the loving touch of a fine, warm hearted woman.
> 
> ...





Damn you, Detective. Your words, that trailer..them feels.
*
.Focuses all his bro might on his screen*


----------



## Stringer (Apr 17, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Did expect some shoutout to Lex during the movie, even if he didn't make a personal appearance.


They probably don't want to attract much attention on him as of yet.

In any case they have to get him right this time, I'm quite curious to see which actor they've cast in the role. He's a complex character who hasn't really been portrayed accurately on screen thus far.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> Those jackasses have no pulse.
> 
> Have never felt the loving touch of a fine, warm hearted woman.
> 
> ...



This is literally the greatest post ever


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Damn you, Detective. Your words, that trailer..them feels.
> *
> .Focuses all his bro might on his screen*





The Big G said:


> This is literally the greatest post ever



 x   x 

Cavill will get a shit load of new panties dropped for this movie, and I can give him nothing but respect for his dedication to becoming the physical manifestation of Supes in real life.

Now that our Fists have Bro'd....

We must now workout together and join him in the Sun. 

DAT SUPER MOTIVATION.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> x   x
> 
> Cavill will get a shit load of new panties dropped for this movie, and I can give him nothing but respect for his dedication to becoming the physical manifestation of Supes in real life.
> 
> ...



*AMEN MUTHA FUCKA!*


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> x   x
> 
> Cavill will get a shit load of new panties dropped for this movie, and I can give him nothing but respect for his dedication to becoming the physical manifestation of Supes in real life.
> 
> ...



Cavill's woman is Gina Carano..anything else is a downgrade..


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 17, 2013)

The trailer and theme combined...

...greatness.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 17, 2013)

I've watched the trailer over 10 times now

I wish Christopher Reeves was still here, he would be proud. Sigh

Speaking of which, Zod is in for an unpleasant d?ja vu. 

Kal El is going to choke a bitch.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

Kal playing knock about with Zod. 

My feels


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2013)

0:27 into the trailer.....that damn theme


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

That score is awesome.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

5 seconds of screen time in the new trailer has me convinced that Michael Shannon was perfect casting.  He had one line.  One fucking line.  That's it.  But the delivery was amazing.

Good job.  I will go see this.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2013)

That trailer will get me to the theater however the trailer was also the only thing I enjoyed about Watchmen. So we shall see.

The All Star Superman quote does point in a good direction too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> That trailer will get me to the theater however the trailer was also the only thing I enjoyed about Watchmen. So we shall see.



I think Snyder's done a good job of here of tempering himself (or maybe that's Nolan's influence?). I remember when he was announced he said he was going to make it a point to break out of his usual style, and for the most part I think he may have succeeded.

Overall I'm very optimistic, with my only issue being that the color palette is a bit washed out. 



> The All Star Superman quote does point in a good direction too.



Most definitely.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, but on the other hand most of the smallville scenes don't look nearly as washed out. So I'm willing to wait and see on that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 17, 2013)

It seemed too gray for my taste however, sountrack.is.so.good. 

Anyway, I'll see this movie whatever happens.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 17, 2013)

I actually prefer the slightly desaturated color palette, because it contrasts nicely with how vivid his and Lois's blue eyes are.  I can't watch eyes _that_ blue while looking at a man wearing a damn near iridescent neon blue costume.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 17, 2013)

Shidoshi said:


> I actually prefer the slightly desaturated color palette, because it contrasts nicely with how vivid his and Lois's blue eyes are.  I can't watch eyes _that_ blue while looking at a man wearing a damn near iridescent neon blue costume.





They totally nailed the part of Kal-El/Clark by casting Cavill..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

I knew this shit was going to be good!


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I knew this shit was going to be good!



Trolling much.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2013)

Rukia in troll mode.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 17, 2013)

Some people's critique of the trailer makes me laugh, it's clear from what they are saying that they are not familiar with the characters history. They need to go and read a few Supes comics and come back, oh and reading wiki doesn't count.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 17, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> They totally nailed the part of Kal-El/Clark by casting Cavill..



Agreed. He's completely calm and confident in pretty much everything he does as Superman. And I love that he's got this playful streak to him.

But then there's scenes like that pic of him in smallville where he looks super serious and you can't help but think of the phrase "you don't tug on superman's cape"


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2013)

My interest in this has been fluctuating pretty much since the first scraps of information were leaked onto the internet. I'm on a high point now. I didn't like the Zod trailer but I liked the new one they just released. It's too early to call this, but based on the trailers it seems like the actor is a good fit, which is a _huge_ thing for the movie – if Supes sucks, the movie will suck. In the brief scenes in the trailer, he manages to seem both powerful/aloof and down-to-earth/friendly, which is key to this character.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> For the people familiar with the mythology, kryptonians knew the yellow sun gives them the power of a god but chose to live far from it, is their a reason for that? Logically it would benefit them more to live on or around earth.



Actually it might be rather disastrous. Can you imagine living on a planet where _everybody_ has the power of Superman? That could easily lead to destruction on a massive scale.

Though there are plenty of DC planets like that, I guess, so granted not the best point. 

In the comics, Kryptonians are genetically engineered so that they _cannot_ leave the planet (Jor-El reversed this for Clark or something like that). It was to do with their intense xenophobia. They didn't want other races to contaminate their culture. This, of course, is why almost all of them died- Krypton didn't even have spaceships, and the ruling council were in denial about their impending doom at least in part because it presented ideological problems.

Plus, I'm not sure if all Kryptonians knew about the yellow sun thing. I think it might just have been something Jor-El discovered himself, or at least was known only to a few.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know anything about reverse engineering Kryptonians so they can't leave but I know about their xenophobia and how it was an offence to leave the planet that's why they never had any space ships. What comic is that?


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

Daximites are the exact same way being related to Kryptonians, living near a red son, they actually killed incoming aliens and put their bodies in museums as monsters to scare the regular people

But Sodam Yat a green lantern , can do the same thing as superman


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I read that the Kryptonians were indeed highly xenophobic and were a warlike species in their past and that in the end Krypton settled into a long Golden Age,but a stagnant one,for hundreds of thosands of years under their now barely visible and ancient red sun.

They were highly isolationist and didn't give a shit about anything beyond their planet,while at the same time being one of the most advanced civilizations in existance.

When the end came there were no colonies and most of them were on the homeworld so..yeah.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

Not really his superman lite for a reason. Also there is lead poisoning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Actually it might be rather disastrous. Can you imagine living on a planet where _everybody_ has the power of Superman? That could easily lead to destruction on a massive scale.
> 
> Though there are plenty of DC planets like that, I guess, so granted not the best point.
> 
> ...



I knew you would know the answer

I knew most were in denial about the exploding planet and even called Jor-el a mad scientists for thinking it, it seems like only the El family wised up since Kara was also sent.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

A whole city actually survived other than Kandor and it was Zor El who made that happen.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> I don't know anything about reverse engineering Kryptonians so they can't leave but I know about their xenophobia and how it was an offence to leave the planet that's why they never had any space ships. What comic is that?



Wikipedia. 

One of the classics.


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, the trailer showed what you'd expect a superman trailer to show.  Even though this already seems to be a better film than Superman Returns I'm not too hyped.
> 
> 
> For the people familiar with the mythology, kryptonians knew the yellow sun gives them the power of a god but chose to live far from it, is their a reason for that? Logically it would benefit them more to live on or around earth.



It depends on which comics you read.

In Godfall, aliens of krypton were treated as second class citizens.

In the Chris Kent storyline, Zod's ancestors conquered and destroyed alien planets under the military guild.

In the Silver Age it was said that Superman's mother was "Krypton's Bravest astronaut"

Newer storylines state that Krypton's gravity is too high for people to leave.

In Geoff John's New Krypton. The Kryptonians had a Guild system. Labor, Artist, Science and Military. Military Guild is a bunch of pricks.

It is stated that Daxam, Kyrpton's sister planet is highly xenophobic. Which is why Sodam Yat got the hell out of there. When Sodam was a young boy, he found a crashed alien. He took care of it. His parents found out. His friend was stuffed and put in a museum. Sodam was sent to be "Re-educated."


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 17, 2013)

My body is ready. My body is motherfucking ready.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

Ben Grim

Remember the Sodam Yat fight vs Superboy-Prime

He had a yellow sun and the ion power


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> My body is ready. My body is motherfucking ready.


Fuck you man.  You are just jumping on the bandwagon now that the latest trailer seems promising.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2013)

Legend said:


> Ben Grim
> 
> Remember the Sodam Yat fight vs Superboy-Prime
> 
> He had a yellow sun and the ion power


and he got raped. Prime didn't even try. 

round 2 was different since Johns was writing Prime like a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

fucking Johns.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2013)

No he was actually holding his own until the lead poisoning which just made the fight uneven. Besides Sodam was still getting used to his powers as Ion. Prime will get curbstomped by Ion.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2013)

nah, Prime will just dimension punch him if he actually felt like it. and the Ion power has become a colossal joke after Kyle let go of it. it's not the same nigh omnipotent power that it once was.

of course I dropped DC altogether after Blackest Night so fuck, I don't know if it's regained it's old power.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 17, 2013)

If this movie succeeds, Nolan gets the credit. If it fails Snyder gets blamed.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

Ion hasnt been mentioned since the reboot, so im guessing its still in captivity, but Kyle was still Ion for a while


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> If this movie succeeds, Nolan gets the credit. If it fails Snyder gets blamed.


That might be true.

Sounds like Nolan was smart to join as a producer.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

Well i hope nolan's influence has helped for hopefully sequels and the rest of the universe


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

That Justice League Dark film needs to get approved!


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 17, 2013)

Legend said:


> Well i hope nolan's influence has helped for hopefully sequels and the rest of the universe



Beat me to it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope that gets made

a movie trinity war


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2013)

"In time you will help *them* do great things."

You know what would be awesome, if Superman teamed up with the military to stop Zod's invasion.

It reminds me of the end of the White Martian invasion during JLA run of Grant Morrison.

Superman: Mankind will have to rise up on its own.
Flash: Then what is our purpose.
Superman: To catch them when they fall.



Legend said:


> Ben Grim
> 
> Remember the Sodam Yat fight vs Superboy-Prime
> 
> He had a yellow sun and the ion power



I personally would love to see a fight between him and Captain Atom.

It really is sad that his weakness had to be lead.

that weakness needs to go away...like Kryptonite.



Nightblade said:


> and he got raped. Prime didn't even try.
> 
> round 2 was different since Johns was writing Prime like a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> fucking Johns.



Lead pipes, lead poisoning, he's a daxamite.


----------



## damuttz01 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait! Going to see it in IMAX.

_p.s Nolan is overrated, 
I consider Memento to be his best piece of work. _


----------



## James Bond (Apr 18, 2013)

Rewatching the trailer I can kinda see the plot, Superman allows himself to be taken prisoner then Zod will start smashing up everywhere and humans are forced to turn to him but still I am more excited about seeing a proper live action Superman fight then anything else.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

"You were sent here for a reason.  And even if it takes you the rest of your life.  You owe it to yourself to find out what that reason is."

Translation:  I'm interested in knowing why you are here.  So I am going to guilt trip you into finding out for me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2013)

I just fucking cried tears of joy after watching the new trailer. Finally, a Supes movie worth watching minus the drama bs. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are also rumors flying around that theres a Brad Pitt post credit scene where hes walks out of a building. He wears a uniform and has a namr plate on it that says "Barry Allen"


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2013)

Brad Pitt? Barry Allen? Yeah not happening. 

Last time I heard they were using Charlie hunnam's likeness to see some flash concept art.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2013)

I could see that, but he'd really have to work on his accent. It's not bad, but it needs work.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2013)

And for the love of all nerds. Please dont include Lex Luthor. I really had enough of him I dont really care if they portray him correctly. There will be romance, humanity and drama if hes included. So fuck no.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 18, 2013)

I wanted Parasite as the villain. 

The actor is fine, but i have never liked Zod. In any way or form.

It will take alot for me to change my mind about the character, but maybe i'm just being cynical, this version *MIGHT* be better than the rest. I will give it an fighting chance to win me over when i see the movie.

But i'am still cynical. ​


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And for the love of all nerds. Please dont include Lex Luthor. I really had enough of him I dont really care if they portray him correctly. *There will be romance, humanity and drama if hes included. So fuck no.*



Is this sarcastic?

But Lex deserves a modern, non campy interpretation just like Supes does. 

I'm fine with him not making an appearance in this film though, although I hope he still has a presence just because of how huge he is in metropolis.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Apr 18, 2013)

Lex and Supes should be bros in these movies.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2013)

If they're sensible, Lex Luthor will actually have at least a cameo if not a strong supporting role. Maybe they can play him as a good guy, only to reveal his usual sinister plans. Maybe even end the movie with him finding some Kryptonian technology or a glowing green rock?


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2013)

I can see him stealing Zod's power armor and using it later after painting it purple and green


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 18, 2013)

He'll probably just get a mention at the end of the movie like Joker did at the end of _Batman Begins._ I doubt they've actually cast anybody in the role yet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 18, 2013)

Legend said:


> I can see him stealing Zod's power armor and using it later after painting it purple and green



Or use the tech and boost it to create Metallo.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2013)

we may just see a back shot of a bald dude staring out the window of a building watching the fight


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still hoping that film 2 has him secretly working with Brainiac, and much quadruplecrossing later him and Supes take Brainiac down and Lex gets the credit, and Brainiac tech. 3rd film has him using it to creat Metallo, Parasite and others to take Superman down, and maybe adapts some of _52_ with him offering superpowers to the average joe, and generally making sure he looks like he's offering a lot more than the man of steel (while still racking up a number of atrocities and plotting something truly heinous that Superman needs to stop). That'd be my idea. 

Or maybe have Metallo in 2 as a Luthor / Brainiac co-creation, as a prototype hinting at Brainiacs' dire plans for humanity and a Kryptonite-armed assassin to take Superman out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay Shannon I believe will be one of the best villains a DC movie has ever produced. 

Faora is kept a secret good, she is the muscle after all. 


I really hope this movie is long enough so it doesnt have fast pacing. 

The Trailer was great, Super speed finally used and demonstrated correctly in a movie and I am excited to see that.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2013)

A new pic courtesy of NeoGaf:




I really,REALLY like how the suit looks in this picture.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Freaking Badass, man!


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2013)

Remember when pictures MoS 1st came out years ago all they mentioned was the suit being bonerific


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2013)

Legend said:


> Remember when pictures MoS 1st came out years ago all they mentioned was the suit being bonerific



What do you mean? 

I thought the initial reactions were negative to the chainmail/organic armor look this has..


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2013)

He means the bulge Ciupy


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> He means the bulge Ciupy



Oh..well..superdickery and all..


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats the only thing they were talking about while purists were saying its reminiscent to the Nuew 52 Armor, i would have liked more red like a belt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2013)

Supe's packing heat , and I'm not only talking about his vision .

*Homoerotic joke of the day*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Well of course it looks bad in a still image.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2013)

Stand tall Clark..stand tall


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2013)

Legend said:


> Thats the only thing they were talking about while purists were saying its reminiscent to the Nuew 52 Armor, i would have liked more red like a belt



I used to be like that, but I'm much more comfortable now about the red/blue balance.

That being said, I wish the yellow "belt" he has there was a bit more pronounced.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2013)

Wonder if they will make a terrible video game to go along with this?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 19, 2013)

idk if posted before but really nice article for supes 75th birthday, read it with the music from the 3rd trailer in the background for added effect


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wonder if they will make a terrible video game to go along with this?



Probably only on IOS and Android.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2013)

Vault said:


> Probably only on IOS and Android.



Nice! We really need to bring the exhilarating experience of flying through rings with abysmal controls to a new generation of fans.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah it will be just like temple run


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 19, 2013)

At least supes can fly through rings

Flash gets pwned by deathstroke !


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> At least supes can fly through rings



I will never get over the crushing disappointment of playing this game for the first time.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you man.  You are just jumping on the bandwagon now that the latest trailer seems promising.





The fact I had never posted doesn't prove anything about me not knowing or following the news about this movie. I've been following it since its pre-production news, and I've been hypered by this movie since teaser 1. Now, fuck you! Kisses...


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe Supey will finally get a decent video game? Have flying through rings as a secret level or something for a laugh.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Maybe Supey will finally get a decent video game? Have flying through rings as a secret level or something for a laugh.



With maybe barrel rolling..?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 19, 2013)

Just found this on youtube. Don't know if it's already posted but whatever, it's the only decent instrumental of the new trailer song i've found so far 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGkp7Dd8Tlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> With maybe barrel rolling..?



So Jimmy or Lois will will replace Peppy?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2013)

Kevin Costner and Russell Crowe seem like great dads...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd been looking for that piece of music.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2013)

"How do you find someone that has spent a lifetime covering his tracks?"  

YOU DON'T.  HE OBVIOUSLY WANTS TO BE LEFT ALONE!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 19, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Just found this on youtube. Don't know if it's already posted but whatever, it's the only decent instrumental of the new trailer song i've found so far
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGkp7Dd8Tlo[/YOUTUBE]





It always gives me chills. I felt it in each of the 15 times or so I've watched the trailer.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Costner and Russell Crowe seem like great dads...



That incredible life changing moment when you realize that Superman was raised by Robin Hood from two different universes.

:33



Stunna said:


> I'd been looking for that piece of music.



The track is apparently officially called "An Ideal of Hope"

God Damn Truth Right Here

MY EMOTIONS

[YOUTUBE]RwUlsQ5ds4M[/YOUTUBE]

This is my new alarm clock tone on my iPhone. Especially the crescendo of drums when it's really escalates.

Perfect way to start my day.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wonder if they will make a terrible video game to go along with this?


I think we should all play Superman 64 the week before this comes out.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I think we should all play Superman 64 the week before this comes out.



Bro, you didn't even have to suggest this. We all understood your heart's intentions before your post was even made.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2013)

It's been a while since I flew through rings dude.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> It's been a while since I flew through rings dude.



Stunna is lurking, desperately trying to search through YT for videos of this mystic concept we speak of. He is probably panicking right now that the search function only goes back about 4-6 years.

Paranoia is setting in right about now.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2013)

pfffffft

I've played Supes 64


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2013)

It is always darkest before the dawn, but we shall all join him in the sun now.

Our time has come...


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 20, 2013)

^ Ungodly, sir. Bravo


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 20, 2013)

Detective said:


> The track is apparently officially called "An Ideal of Hope"
> 
> God Damn Truth Right Here
> 
> ...


Holy fuck man. Dis mah jam right here 

I feel compelled to use this song for everything. It's my new ringtone for whenever my bros (no relation) back home call me. Also may be the song i use for my fan trailer of Psyren with animation by yours truly. Zimmer is a mad genius. You almost can't tell he procrastinated for months before composing this epic shit. 

Seriously looking forward to the movie. I almost even forgot Iron Man 3 was out next week if it wasn't for the massive billboards everywhere.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Flash gets pwned by deathstroke !



Never happenedm you Douche .


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2013)

To Detective: Super mario Bros, Sonic 2, Starcraft, Starcraft Brood War, The Lost Vikings for SNES, Mortal Kombot III, Street Fighter II, SOCOM, Battle Toads.


So which do you guys like better

I WILL FIND HIM!!
[YOUTUBE]VI2gbRCGAvw[/YOUTUBE]

vs

KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!!!

[YOUTUBE]fFyHTU8tg_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, "I will find him" sounds more intimidating, I'll say that much.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

Terence Stamp has a beard


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Well, "I will find him" sounds more intimidating, I'll say that much.



Well, the second would be more intimidating _in context_. "I will find him" is a rant from a powerless criminal in chains; "Kneel before Zod" is more classic and is a command from a god who just smashed his way into the building and can literally kill you with a look. 

Plus, "I will find him" doesn't require you to actually _do_ anything. But when Zod tells you to "kneel before Zod", then you damn well better *Kneel Before Zod.*


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2013)

In regards to execution from the actor. The way Shannon declares "I will find him" is intimidating because it sounds like it's coming from a madman who, regardless of his current incapcitation, will somehow, eventually, find whoever it is who he is after and do unspeakable things to him.

While "Kneel before Zod" is a cooler, iconic, and more intimidating line, the way Stamp says it is funnier to me than it is scarier.


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2013)

Detective said:


> It is always darkest before the dawn, but we shall all join him in the sun now.
> 
> Our time has come...



Can I borrow this for my sig?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

Didnt think you'd be against him banishing Hulk


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2013)

How the hell did tony split the phoenix force...because science?

and what did the naniites do to she hulk


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Phoenix Force was coming to Earth and destroying worlds on its way. It was going to possess Hope Summers who was willing, until she decided she couldn't handle the power and backed off. The X-Men wanted her to become the new Phoenix host (and reverse M-Day), the Avengers thought the Phoenix was too dangerous and didn't, and Tony split the Phoenix Force into 5 (trying to destroy it), leading to Cyclops, Namor, Emma Frost, Colossus and Magick, who all went power-mad as a result.

The nanite thing was She-Hulk attacked Tony after she found out he and the others shot Hulk into space and Tony ended up winning by using nanites to strip her of her powers.

I'm more wondering about that "caused the Skrull Invasion" bit. Don't think that was his fault (Civil War and stuff didn't help, but the Skrulls had already started long before that). Clone-Thor and sending Hulk into space wasn't entirely his fault either, since Reed and others are just as complicit (if not moreso- it was Reed who actually created Clor).


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2013)

Tony Stark kept a piece of thor's dna for years. He planned clor for a long time. 

Paid of titanium man on the same day his bill was being passed.

Slept with She Hulk after firing her cousin into space. Unrelated to nanites

Created the Illuminati, then attacked the skrulls telling them not to invade earth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2013)

Iron Man 3 Thread is that a way ------------>


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay, back on topic.

"I Will Find Him!!!" vs "Kneel Before Zod!"


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

"Superman punching Zod" vs "Superman throwing his S"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2013)

Throwing his S stomps.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay, back on topic.
> 
> "I Will Find Him!!!" vs "Kneel Before Zod!"



The "Kneel Before Zod!" is more regal and sounds like something a pompous bastard would say,while the "I Will Find Him!!!" line sounds like it's coming from a maniac and is pretty threatening..

I'll have to see that line in context in MoS before I decide though!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2013)

I've a feeling that if Shannon says "Kneel" in this movie, I'll like his more.


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I've a feeling that if Shannon says "Kneel" in this movie, I'll like his more.



He confirmed that the line isn't in the movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2013)

Stunna bandwagoning this movie


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait for this to lead into the JL movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2013)

what            .


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> what            .



Yep           .

Its heavily implied on multiple occasions by Zack Snyder (hell borderline spoiled would be a closer description)


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Yep           .
> 
> Its heavily implied on multiple occasions by Zack Snyder (hell borderline spoiled would be a closer description)



I wouldn't put too much faith in that statement.

Heck,before he didn't even want to admit that Michael Shannon was playing Zod..so yeah.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 21, 2013)

"Kneel Before Zod!"

"I will find him!" seems like something a sore loser would say. he was bound and was about to be banished to the Phantom Zone, not threatening at all lol.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Tony Stark kept a piece of thor's dna for years. He planned clor for a long time.
> 
> Paid of titanium man on the same day his bill was being passed.
> 
> ...



Having the DNA doesn't mean he was planning Clor.

Your sig says nanites, and thats what we're discussing.

Skrulls targeted Earth before, and in _Secret Invasion_ they attacked Earth again because of their prophecies. Whether Tony attacked the Skrulls or not they still would have come, if they weren't on Earth already.


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesus can we stop talking about comics Tony please or better yet just go into the iron man 3 thread. Tony is just been a horribly written character since civil war and nothing can redeem him in my eyes. Just a pathetic character.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a little confused; wasn't this a Nolan film?


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2013)

You wish it were wouldn't you. -


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2013)

Snyder will get blamed so hard if this fails



Nightblade said:


> "Kneel Before Zod!"
> 
> "I will find him!" seems like something a sore loser would say. he was bound and was about to be banished to the Phantom Zone, not threatening at all lol.



Or someone obsessed with finding Waldo or Carmen Sandiego

Off-topic
*Spoiler*: __ 






masamune1 said:


> Having the DNA doesn't mean he was planning Clor.
> 
> Your sig says nanites, and thats what we're discussing.
> 
> Skrulls targeted Earth before, and in _Secret Invasion_ they attacked Earth again because of their prophecies. Whether Tony attacked the Skrulls or not they still would have come, if they weren't on Earth already.




Fine, I'll readjust my sig.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah.  Keep Tony Stark out of this thread.  He sucks.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this movie will be a success, the only issue is that its competing with "This is the End" at the box office opening weekend


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2013)

This is the End wont do high numbers.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2013)

You think so? Even i wanna see it in theaters but ill see it afterwards or later that week


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> I wouldn't put too much faith in that statement.
> 
> Heck,before he didn't even want to admit that Michael Shannon was playing Zod..so yeah.



That's the thing when first asked about it in mid 2011 he said it wasn't going to be linked to the JL film but in at least 3 instances in mid to late  2012 when askes if his film was linked to the upcoming JL film he said he can't tell them because it would be a large spoiler (yeah apparently Snyder sucks at keeping secrets about his own movies)


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> Can I borrow this for my sig?



BG, you don't even need to ask. 



Stunna said:


> I've a feeling that if Shannon says "Kneel" in this movie, I'll like his more.



It would be more epic and an inside reference to the fandom if he simply made a hand gesture that indicated he wanted someone to kneel in front of him. Maybe first with an open hand gesturing an invitation, or a finger pointing downwards.

The internet would erupt at the implications.





Danger Doom said:


> This is the End wont do high numbers.



It will be high, but only in terms of drug usage on screen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2013)

Lex Luthor is shit tier man. I really hope doesnt make an appearance at all.
It will be a cliche romance movie.

Luthor kidnaps Lane
Puts her in an abandoned building
Supes rescues her
Lane is gagged and both her and Supes doesnt know that her dress is full of kryptonite
Supes unties her, gets weakened
Luthor creeps in from behind
Sucker punches Supes and makes him bleed. 

Seriously lol. If you were Lois Lane who will you choose between Superman and Lex Luthor as your man?

If yo choose Luthor:
You will have weak, feeble, mortal children
Your children will all be spoiled, lazy ass sons of bitches
Luthor will be impotent by the age of 45
Your children will start hair loss by age 30 


But if you marry Supes:
You will have SUPER babies
Youre husband is an alien SUPER god
You will be SUPER safe all of the time 
You can have SUPER sex with him everynight


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2013)

Wouldn't Supey's semen blow through Lois Lane's stomach?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2013)

Supes never bangs Lois. However Bats did .


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wouldn't Supey's semen blow through Lois Lane's stomach?



Super Restraint. 


Also, I believe it was confirmed that Kryptonite does not exist in this film or movieverse, by Snyder himself.

Marvel Filmverse reputation is fucked if Thanos tries to cross realities in Avengers 2, only to get baby shaked by Supes.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2013)

Its said Kryptonite doesnt exist in this FILM


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think there was one story where Lois did carry Clarks baby. 

It kicked her in the womb, and they both died.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2013)

Supey could wear a kryptonite condom but that would kill him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2013)

Seriously.  A dog appears in the latest trailer on 3 separate occasions.  I am praying for Krypto to be in this film!


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread just got really weird...


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think there was one story where Lois did carry Clarks baby.
> 
> It kicked her in the womb, and they both died.



There was a storyline called "Superman: Last man on Earth."

Lois has a kid, he gives his mommy a hug...and yeah.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Seriously lol. If you were Lois Lane who will you choose between Superman and Lex Luthor as your man?



Lex is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2013)

The reason Supes can't have sex is because he'll get excited and one pelvic thrust will send Lois to Australia. Talk about a shit life, I bet he comes at super speed too.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think there was one story where Lois did carry Clarks baby.
> 
> It kicked her in the womb, and they both died.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2013)

Well Frank Miller had him and Wondy doing "it" and they were causing tsunamis...yeah.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2013)

Next storyline

lois summons nekron to abort her kryptonian/human mutant baby

just hire me already DC


----------



## Jena (Apr 21, 2013)

What is even happening in this thread


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Still better than dying from radioactive spider-semen, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2013)

Just imagine how fast Clark's sperm are, she'll probably be pregnant within seconds.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2013)

That's exactly what Frank Miller's Superman did to Wondy, impregnated her in seconds, without even removing his pants

EDIT: Superman did it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2013)

I bet Supes kid will cut his own umbilical cord .


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Just imagine how fast Clark's sperm are, she'll probably be pregnant within seconds.



FTL Sperm?

Kid Flash has a new rival, or millions of them, potentially.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 21, 2013)

I imagine Supey would be a premature ejaculator, imagine how much more sensitive he would be on earth? Could blow on his balls and he'd probrally put a hole in the wall.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> That's exactly what Frank Miller's batman did to Wondy, impregnated her in seconds, without even removing his pants



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/YOUTUBE]

also how the hell does batman, a normal human have superfast sperm?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> also how the hell does batman, a normal human have superfast sperm?



Because he is the goddamn Batman .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Because he is the goddamn Batman .



No that is not a valid excuse, he is still a human, no matter what his fanboys try to make him out to be


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2013)

No, no, you misunderstand. Frank Miller does not write Batman; he writes _The Goddamn Batman_.

Like Batman, but insane, awesome, and insanely awesome. And an absolute bastard. The Goddamn Batman is Batman when reality is bending backwards for him out of well-founded fear. He is Batman if he was just plain better than absolutely everyone, and whose thought bubbles are running commentary on why this is so. He _is_ the fanboy Batman.

_Batman_ can't impregnate Wonder Woman with super-sperm, but _The Goddamn Batman_ can. Easily.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2013)

Goddamn Batman should stick to impregnating Robin.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> also how the hell does batman, a normal human have superfast sperm?



Oops, I accidentally spelt Batman, it was Superman who did it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2013)

Arrive
Change topic
Leave


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2013)

New magazine covers, and low-res stills from the movie.


*Spoiler*: _:_ 















Our first look at Zod with heat vision. 

And Faora chocking supes' mother, that won't end well.

She looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2013)

Oohh the Armor looks great.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2013)

Cinder said:


> New magazine covers, and low-res stills from the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _:_
> ...



That pic of Zod just before using heat vision..

Wow.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Oohh the Armor looks great.


Agreed, the design of the kryptonian armors is fantastic, I especially like the transparent helmets.




Ciupy said:


> That pic of Zod just before using heat vision..
> 
> Wow.


Yeah man, the guy looks awesome. I have no doubt that Cavill will be a good superman, but Shannon's performance as Zod will probably be the highlight of this movie. And I can't wait to see those fight scenes.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 22, 2013)

I will be extremely surprised if this movie flops. Everything we have seen so far has been so much win. And am guessing these are the soon to be released banner and poster.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> I will be extremely surprised if this movie flops. Everything we have seen so far has been so much win. And am guessing these are the soon to be released banner and poster.



Those are fan-made I think.


And yes,if the movie is even half as awesome as the trailers and pictures suggest..it will be the movie of the year for a lot of people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

Faora will be the highlight of this film for me.  Can tell already.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2013)

A bit in the trailer looks like a Brainiac invasion with big massive ships and stuff so I'm gonna be extremely happy as I think Brainiac is one of the best Supey villains.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 22, 2013)

After seeing Snyder's directing in regards to his action scenes I'm more than hoping for a sequel (given this movie rocks out the box office like we know it will) with Supes squaring of against the "main man" himself, Lobo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

No.  Brainiac needs to be the next villain.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> No.  Brainiac needs to be the next villain.



Either or works fine with me. Braniac to me always seemed like the villain that should be used in the third movie (given we even get a sequel to begin with) considering how big a threat he's capable of becoming. Or better yet he and Luthor.


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2013)

Faora is choking Martha? Ohhhhhhhh snap. Shit just got real. That's equivalent to tugging on Clark's cape but x 1000. She's going to get her ass beat.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2013)

Brainiac has always seemed like a cold and unfeeling villain.
Doomsday and Nuclear Man have no personality

I always wonder why superman never just threw Doomsday into Space.

Maybe they should use Arion, Highmage of Atlantis.
or
the Fatal Five from Legion of Superheroes
or
Mongul, with Draaga dying
or
Bizarro
or
Luthor with a power suit (No Kryptonite)


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Doesn't Luthor's suit kindof _need_ Kryptonite? Isn't that what he's shooting out of it and the thing that kind of even-the-odds?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2013)

Ben doesn't want kryptonite in any way shape or form. Personally I'd be fine with it as a power source and something that hurts (not cripples) Superman.

That being said, I wouldn't want that to be the primary way that he combats superman. With his resources and reach, he should be able to be more creative than just making a suit.


----------



## Bart (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooo havent posted in this thread in a while ;O


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ben should stick to clobbering things that clobber him back real harder. 

If you want Metallo or Luthor you going to need some form of Kryptonite.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I want Brainiac, Metallo _and_ Luthor for Supes 2.

Metallo can be both a cyborg assassin and an example of what Brainiac intends to do to the rest of the human race.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I want Brainiac, Metallo _and_ Luthor for Supes 2.
> 
> Metallo can be both a cyborg assassin and an example of what Brainiac intends to do to the rest of the human race.



So basically something along the lines of Morrison's first arc on action comics, minus the origin bits?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I never read that, so....maybe?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2013)

For a sequel villain besides Lex, I think I would want Mongul.

Keep in line with the alien sc-fi theme. And it would provide more oppenents for Superman to fight.

They could give Mongul an opposing ideology to Superman. But opposing Superman in a different way to Lex Luthor. Mongul should maybe be more about power and fighting and asking why Superman doesn't dominate the humans. Whereas Lex should feel Superman is detrimental to the progression of humans because he is far too above humans to be someone to aspire to. Dunno what actual comics Mongul is like though. Don't remeMber too well from DCAU.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> For a sequel villain besides Lex, I think I would want Mongul.
> 
> Keep in line with the alien sc-fi theme. And it would provide more oppenents for Superman to fight.
> 
> They could give Mongul an opposing ideology to Superman. But opposing Superman in a different way to Lex Luthor. Mongul should maybe be more about power and fighting and asking why Superman doesn't dominate the humans. Whereas Lex should feel Superman is detrimental to the progression of humans because he is far too above humans to be someone to aspire to. Dunno what actual comics Mongul is like though. Don't remeMber too well from DCAU.



Mongul is just your average power-hungry despot who happens to be an alien with almost Superman-level strength. He's basically Lex with more brawn than brains, thinking about his own good first and foremost and wanting to avenge every defeat. He ruled War World with a Bread and Circuses routine, keeping the populace distracted from their wretched living conditions and his brutal dictatorship with gladiatorial fights to the death, and after Superman outsed him his most notable stories were both about getting revenge on Supes. 

Lex doesn't _really_ buy that crap about Superman stunting human potential- he fully intends to grab powers for himself and surpass him. In fact you could say that Superman is his muse in a perverse, hateful way- how many amazing scientific breakthroughs has Lex achieved in the name of murdering the Man of Steel? It's _Lex_ who wonders why Superman doesn't just dominate humanity- because thats what he, Lex, would do if he had the power. One reason he thinks Superman doesn't deserve it.

I think it would be hard to write Mongul into the second movie. He's more for a time when Superman has started getting involved in outer space adventures. He's probably more 4th film material at best.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2013)

"My son was in the bus.  He saw what Clark did."

Is it possible that this woman is a single mother?  Maybe this bus accident was her opportunity to get her life back?  But Clark blew it for her?  Maybe she had a life insurance policy on her kid?

I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

So you are saying that she is going to sue Ma and Pa Kent?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably blackmail.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Probably blackmail.



You think she hired Faora to make sure she gets paid?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2013)

lol.  I would pay up if Faora were choking me.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> "My son was in the bus.  He saw what Clark did."
> 
> Is it possible that this woman is a single mother?  Maybe this bus accident was her opportunity to get her life back?  But Clark blew it for her?  Maybe she had a life insurance policy on her kid?
> 
> I'm trying to figure it out.



Well, there's no context provided for the line, it's entirely possible she and her son are grateful and are just being honest to the Kents about what he saw. But due to the line being in two trailers and no context being given, the line has gotten old. It's like, "okay, he saw what Clark did. Well, what of it? Should we give your son a fucking medal because he saw something?!"

I've heard Whitney Fordman (Smallville character) is supposed to be in the Smallville scenes, so it's possible that's his mom talking. It would be hilarious if he didn't realize what his mom's reaction would be and during the confrontation he said, "hey mom, Clark saved my life. How about you be more grateful and less of a bitch?"


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2013)

Speaking of Mongul, _''For The Man Who Has Everything''_ by Alan Moore is certainly one of my favorite Superman story. It's a must-read, I'd recommend it for anyone who hasn't read it yet.

Mongul messed with his head in a way very few people have managed to, that was just dirty. And actually, Justice League Unlimited adapted that story quite well, in one of their episodes. They modernized it somewhat, and in certain aspects, the weight of the emotional toll Mongul’s stratagem had on Superman is delivered even better. I wouldn’t mind seeing a live-action version of that.

Should have seen Mongul’s face after their fight though, Superman tore his ass up. It’s not often you see Kal El be so angry. And yet, being the upstanding guy he is, he couldn't bring himself to kill him.

They could do '_War World_' in one of the Justice League movies, then have Mongul come on earth for vengeance in a Man of Steel sequel.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2013)

@masamune: Movie Luthor should not be how you describe him. At least I hope not. I don't want a boring, clear cut villain. It's far more interesting to have an enemy of Superman who wants the same things as Superman, but has different methods. I want them to build him up as a foil and rival, who uses different methods and has differing values, but still ultimately wants the same thing. He should only be a villain because of his methods and his arrogant demeanor, not because openly wants to take over and be the best etc. He can be revealed to subconsciously be jealous of Superman and be trying to 'build' something better than him, but he should only ever claim it's for humanity's sake.

And they can tweak Mongul or whoever's stories to make them fit. They need to use 'big' sci-fi villains who oppose Superman's ideals in order to keep the same tone. Tweaking is necessary.

I think they should steer clear of Kryptonite though. Just focus on his alien roots for now. The third film could feature a man-made super being to oppose Superman. Like Doomsday maybe.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> @masamune: Movie Luthor should not be how you describe him. At least I hope not. I don't want a boring, clear cut villain. It's far more interesting to have an enemy of Superman who wants the same things as Superman, but has different methods. I want them to build him up as a foil and rival, who uses different methods and has differing values, but still ultimately wants the same thing. He should only be a villain because of his methods and his arrogant demeanor, not because openly wants to take over and be the best etc. He can be revealed to subconsciously be jealous of Superman and be trying to 'build' something better than him, but he should only ever claim it's for humanity's sake.
> 
> And they can tweak Mongul or whoever's stories to make them fit. They need to use 'big' sci-fi villains who oppose Superman's ideals in order to keep the same tone. Tweaking is necessary.
> 
> I think they should steer clear of Kryptonite though. Just focus on his alien roots for now. The third film could feature a man-made super being to oppose Superman. Like Doomsday maybe.



Boring and interesting are subjective. 

I want Lex the Devil in human form. Maybe he _appears_ to be a good guy for the first half of the movie, but gradually be revealed to be an incredibly selfish and evil man who commits a staggering amount of atrocities to get his way. He offers a better world, but on _his_ terms, and its not a world that has any place for Superman. He _claims_ its for the sake of humanity but in truth he sees himself as perhaps the only true human being, the only one who can live up to all that potential, and he intends to remake humanity in his image, provided humanity gives him the respect he deserves.

In other words, I want Lex Luthor to be Lex Luthor.

As for Mongul I don't think he's the best choice for that. There are plenty of other villains who are both more deserving of a screen appearance and who are ideologically opposed to Superman anyway without needing much tweaking, guys like Brainiac or Darkseid.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd like Lex Luthor and Brainiac for the second movie, then Darkseid and his forces/enemies in the third. I know some think Darkseid should be saved for JL, but with all his followers and then the New Genesis cast, it's all too much to introduce in a JL movie that would already have a ton of characters to handle as it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

No, Darkseid should be introduce in a New Genesis movie .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2013)

I would jizz if they made a new genesis movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2013)

@masamune: It's funny you mention the devil. I like to think of Lex as Lucifer. Anyway, what other villains would you want? Obviously Brainiac and Lex are best, and Darkseid is final villain materiel. But in the meantime, they should use others.

I giuess it is a subjective opinion, but I feel the best hero-villain stories are the ones where the roles are muddled and where the villain's aspirations are not (entirely) selfish. Oly their methods should be evil.

Ozymandias is a good example of a villain with good goals. He just did evil things to make it happen. Almost like Light Yagami too, who also wanted a better world. Although he wanted to be in charge. A little arrogance usally goes hand in hand with villains like this.

Movie Luthor should be a cross between Ozymandias and Light. Similar to how Azzerello (?) did him in Lex Luthor: Man of Steel.

Unless the use Dark Knight formula.
Movie 1: Villain from his past.
Bats: Ra's al Ghul
Supes: General Zod

Movie 2: Arch enemy + general villain team up.
Bats: Joker + Two-Face
Supes: Lex Luthor + [Insert Villain here*]

Movie : General villain + mastermind major villain connected to past + unexpected ally.
Bats: Bane + Talia al Ghul + catwoman
Supes: [Doomsday*] + [Brainiac] + Lex Luthor

*Sci-Fi Villains
Mongul
Toyman
Parasite
Eradicator (unsuspecting ally in sequel?)

I can't really see any other villains being used considering the tone and realistic approach they're taking.

Maybe save Darkseid for Justice League 2. I want Appellaxians for Justice League 1. Hint at new gods in a Wonder Woman movie before Justice League though.

I really think they should do Wonder Woman next, and just bring back Bale for JL.


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2013)

Darkseid as awesome as he is comes with a big risk. The average moviegoer will think DC ripped off Marvel and stole "that guy from the Avengers movie". Darkseid also works better as a Justice League villain.

I do not want to see Doomsday ever. The character is one of those that work exactly once and are best forgotten after that. 'Death of Superman' is (especially visually) a good read but everything after that that featured Doomsday only lessened its impact more and more.


Use Lex make him like his "Lex Luthor: Man of Steel" version and drop the bomb that his tech he used for the betterment of humanity is actually bringing Brainiac to earth somehow (or already a part of him). This gives Supes something to punch as well as the intellectual battle with Lex who could just as well walk out of this movie as the big winner.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I never read that, so....maybe?



It's basically what you described. Lex is brought in by the army due to his knowledge on superman, some of which comes from working with brainiac. He thinks him and Brainiac have a deal, obviously that doesn't pan out.

Metallo is also featured, initially as a weapon designed by Steel used to kill superman, but it eventually gets taken over by brainiac as the first man/machine hybrid.


Anyways, I'd be open to Mongul, but I wouldn't want Supes to go to war world. I'd rather Mongul bring war world to earth.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2013)

> *MAN OF STEEL Running Time Revealed; Zack Snyder Promises References To The DC Universe*
> 
> Zack Snyder's Watchmen has received numerous extended editions since its theatrical release in 2009, but according to Empire Magazine's Man of Steel set report, that won't happen with Man of Steel. Rather than imitating Christopher Nolan's butt-numbing The Dark Knight Trilogy with a running time of 160+ minutes, the final cut of Man of Steel will be around two hours and ten minutes and Snyder says that, _"The movie is the director's cut."_ Talk then turned to the arguably controversial decision to convert the movie to 3D. However, the director said that seeing some test footage was enough to convince him that there was no need to shoot in the format. _"It is just my humble opinion, but it is better than native now. By the way, we like to think that the 3D is just another way of seeing the movie. It is not Superman 3D, it is Man of Steel, available in 3D."_ Finally, while he refused to give anything specific away, it certainly sounds as if Man of Steel really is the beginning of a cinematic universe for DC. _"I have been making references to the DC Universe, just to let you know that world is out there..."_ he teased.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 24, 2013)

Good, TDKR put my whole row to sleep.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> @masamune: It's funny you mention the devil. I like to think of Lex as Lucifer. Anyway, what other villains would you want? Obviously Brainiac and Lex are best, and Darkseid is final villain materiel. But in the meantime, they should use others.
> 
> I giuess it is a subjective opinion, but I feel the best hero-villain stories are the ones where the roles are muddled and where the villain's aspirations are not (entirely) selfish. Oly their methods should be evil.
> 
> ...



I don't really see Ozymandia, Light or _especially_ Luthor as being driven by much else than their own egos. Ozymandias is the most sympathetic, but he still is driven by his utterly delusional conviction that he is, and must be, perfect. He feels that the possibility of World War III is a mark against himself, his personal failure for not preventing, and his ego can't take it.

In another life he would be the loving husband and wonderful father who has hidden from his family the fact that his business went bust 6 months ago and they are bankrupt- the kind of thing that culminates in a murder-suicide in order to "save" his family from the trauma of discovering that he isn't the most brilliant person ever; though his plan in the story is more at the "murder people for money so my family never has to find out and feel _really_ bad about those who had to die" stage. It never occurs to him that the leaders of the world just might solve things on their own (which they had started to do whe he killed all those people).

Light is more than arrogant, he is an egomaniacal sociopath with a God complex. He too can't be anything less than perfect and his murder spree is prompted by his inability to reconcile that with the fact that he just murdered somebody, except with the delusion that he was divine justice and a bid for world domination. Doesn't help that he clearly enjoys killing, plans to kill lazy people and murders or thinks about murdering almost everyone he personally knows. 

Azarellos Lex is the one I had in mind with the whole "Devil in human form" thing. He blows up a daycare centre, kills a family and blames it on Toyman all in the name of making Superman look bad. He thinks humans are selfish, greedy, egotistical bastards and the most talented members become great men precisely because of that- and thats what he means when he calls Superman an alien, not just because he comes from another world but because he has values and beliefs that Lex considers incomprehensible. 

Thing about these guys are, with the possible exception of Ozymandias (who is merely extremely narcissistic, not narcissistic and sociopathic), is that they care more about themselves than anyone else, whether they realize it or not. They are incapable of otherwise, and so they are incapable of being selfless. They are building the world they would want to live in, for the sake of their egos, and they don't particularly care about the people within it. Its a shallow, aesthetic morality based on their personal dislikes. Their goals are not good; they are entirely selfish, and the fact that some people might benefit in certain ways is more of a bonus than an objective, and only because it "proves" them right. 

.....

Sorry, that had been building up for a while, before this thread. Pet peeve.

_Anyway...._the villains I would want is Luthor and Brainiac for 2, Luthor for 3, with a few B-list minions thrown in for good measure.

In 2, Luthor is a popular and well-loved billionaire genius with something ever so slightly _off_ about him- a little bit cold, shady-, who likes making big speeches about his belief in humanity etc. At this point, even Superman doesn't know he is evil, and Lex doesn't make any obvious move against him. Then Brainiac shows up offering to share his technology with Earth and wanting Kal-El to explore the universe with him, which Clark politely declines. Lex and Brainiac turn out to be working together (to the audience) and they turn criminal John Corben into Kryptonite assassin Metallo, who turns out to be an example of what Brainiac plans to do to humanity. Ends with an epic showdown with Brainiac attacking Earth and Lex apparently saving the day and secretly taking possession of Brainiac's technology, and Superman finding out that Lex lured Brainiac to Earth for that express purpose and plotted the whole thing from the start. Maybe throw in Cadmus so Lex can fake his death temporarily with a  remote-controlled Lex-clone to throw Brainiac off.

Leads into 3 where Lex uses Brainiac tech to create more superhuman anti-Superman killers (eg. Parasite, Neutron) and starts offering superpowers to everybody with his Everyman project, while trying to give superpowers to himself as well as using Cadmus to clone Superman. Uses Zod and Brainiac as examples of why Earth should not trust aliens, making the theme of the three movies about Superman's struggle to earn the trust of mankind. Lex gets more popular and powerful and eventually turns out to have some horrible evil scheme that will probably leave lots of people dead, and Superman has to save the world from him and his madness.

Save Darkseid for the wider DC universe, but maybe start sprinkling some New God stuff throughout DC movies (eg. Gordon Godfrey on TV talking saying we shouldn't trust heroes). Mongul etc. should be for if they decide to make more than 3 Superman movies, or perhaps for a JL one.



Slice said:


> Use Lex make him like his "Lex Luthor: Man of Steel" version and drop the bomb that his tech he used for the betterment of humanity is actually bringing Brainiac to earth somehow (or already a part of him). This gives Supes something to punch as well as the intellectual battle with Lex who could just as well walk out of this movie as the big winner.



I thought of this first.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's basically what you described. Lex is brought in by the army due to his knowledge on superman, some of which comes from working with brainiac. He thinks him and Brainiac have a deal, obviously that doesn't pan out.
> 
> Metallo is also featured, initially as a weapon designed by Steel used to kill superman, but it eventually gets taken over by brainiac as the first man/machine hybrid.



Great Scottish minds think alike I guess. 

Except that I'd have Luthor win. 



> Anyways, I'd be open to Mongul, but I wouldn't want Supes to go to war world. I'd rather Mongul bring war world to earth.



You mean YJ style?

My problem with Mongul is that there are several other villains who are much more personal to Supes. In the comics Mongul only keeps coming to Earth pretty much to settle a score with Superman, so if he brings War World to Earth as his introduction he's not really much more than a generic doomsday villain (albeit with personality). But Brainiac and Zod are old enemies of Krypton, while Lex is the archnemesis and Darkseid the moral antithesis of the Man of Steel (though he deserves a lot of buildup). Even Doomsday at least gets the priviledge of beating Superman to death. I think Mongul runs the risk of being in the movie just for the sake of giving Superman somebody he can punch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> You mean YJ style?
> 
> My problem with Mongul is that there are several other villains who are much more personal to Supes. In the comics Mongul only keeps coming to Earth pretty much to settle a score with Superman, so if he brings War World to Earth as his introduction he's not really much more than a generic doomsday villain (albeit with personality). But Brainiac and Zod are old enemies of Krypton, while Lex is the archnemesis and Darkseid the moral antithesis of the Man of Steel (though he deserves a lot of buildup). Even Doomsday at least gets the priviledge of beating Superman to death. I think Mongul runs the risk of being in the movie just for the sake of giving Superman somebody he can punch.



Sort of? I basically mean that I don't really want to see a superman film that isn't set on earth, or has nothing to do with earth.

But I agree that Brainiac and Lex are both more interesting alternatives. 

I like a lot of what you're saying with Brainiac, Lex, and Metallo, but I wouldn't want Lex and Brainiac to be solely resposnible for Metallo.

I like the bit in Morrison's action where Dr. Irons (Steel) is the creator of the suit with the US government footing the bill, which Brainiac later corrupts once Corben is in the suit. You mention the theme of humanity's trust/lack of trust of superman, and I like the idea of Metallo's creation proving that while he's won over a lot of people there are still going to be humans who see him as a threat.


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2013)

The problem with Toyman is that he's not a villain that can actually harm Superman. He's more of a Batman villain.

The problem with Doomsday is that he has no personality.

Mongul however hurt Superman harder than anyone else during the "For the Man who has Everything" storyline during Alan Moore's arc. However, we don't need a dream storyline in a movie.

Another is Superman: Exile. Where Mongul has Superman battle in his arena. Mongul at his best is an intergalactic Caesar or Emperor. Sometimes like Nero or Caligula, wasting resources for entertainment. Other times, he's a power hungry warlord who craves the adoration of the people. I still remember the end of Moore's story, where Mongul imagines himself being applauded by the people.

Bizarro could be good, if Superman is tossed into Bizarro world. His power fluctuates and it turns into a creepy twilight zone style flick. Make it like a dark scary comedy.

Then there is always the Elite.

Arion: Highmage of Atlantis could be epic, due to Superman's vulnerability to magic, but he's an Aquaman character so I doubt Zach would use him. Arion could be in Superman's face, stating that Superman's very presence is a danger to mankind's growth.



PS: I want at least one scene with Superman fighting Rock Lobster or Titano. I want to see Superman punch a giant lobster or chimp.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2013)

They could use He'l from the new 52 comics


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like Broly before he goes LSSJ.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 24, 2013)

I want Hank Henshaw for next villain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2013)

Is he choking Clark with his own tie? What?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 24, 2013)

yep. and wearing his glasses.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2013)

Gotta be the most disrespectful and humiliating cover I've seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2013)

Mister Mxyzptlk /argument


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gotta be the most disrespectful and humiliating cover I've seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2013)

To be fair I would kiss those sexy legs as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2013)

In front of Lois and Jimmy though?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2013)

Supey's blushing


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 24, 2013)

Page 90 was almost cancer worthy.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2013)

I just watched Superman Unbound.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It was alright.

Brainiac was a cold, lifeless character, except when he Superman threw him into the mud and he started freaking out over the bacteria.


----------



## Vault (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was ok too nothing great.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 25, 2013)

Didnt think that was out till June


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> I just watched Superman Unbound.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Vault said:


> Yeah I thought it was ok too nothing great.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't say it was bad.

Just that well, its no "Superman vs The Elite"


To Danger Doom: Your adoration for mediocre films disgusts me.

The storyline was primitive and emotional impact was pathetic.

Such a savage taste in films.

I am flesh and art.

Mines is the strength of 10,000 cartoon universes.

PS: I'm just joking around, No offense to Huey or anyone else that loved the film


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2013)

Some new pics of Superman:


*Spoiler*: __ 











> *Zack Snyder On The Backlash Of Directing MAN OF STEEL, And How His Film Relates To WATCHMEN*
> 
> During a nice little interview in the latest issue of Empire magazine, 300, Watchmen, and Man of Steel director Zack Snyder touched up upon many subjects that we fans have been curious about for a while. When it was first heard that he would helm the next Supes film, the reaction was pretty mixed to positive. When asked about the negativity in that feedback, Snyder said: "For me it is like, _‘Whatever.’ I don’t know what they really want, so it is impossible to really take that with anything but a grain of salt. Otherwise you would do nothing. They want the underwear! ‘Do you really?"_ Snyder then continued to discuss the film and how it sort of 'relates' to his last CBM, Watchmen. _"I was really glad I could do it in that order. The irony of Superman is that it is not ironic. The irony of Watchmen is that the whole thing is ironic."_






> *Henry Cavill Hopes Not To Follow In The Footsteps Of SUPERMAN RETURNS' Brandon Routh*
> 
> You would have thought that playing Superman would have opened a lot of doors for Brandon Routh. Instead, his career never seemed to really take off after Bryan Singer's ill-fated take on the DC superhero, despite memorable appearances in the likes of Chuck, Scott Pilgrim vs. the World and Zack and Miri Make a Porno. _"I certainly haven't got my mind set on failure,"_ he said when asked by Empire Magazine if he's worried "about pulling a Brandon Routh and disappearing" after the release of Zack Snyder's Man of Steel. _"That is a bad approach - you want to strive for success."_ As for what he has lined up next, his schedule is clear, but James Bond is still on his mind. _"What a wonderful challenge to follow up Daniel Craig. He has set the bar so high."_ What would you guys like to see Cavill do after Man of Steel? Justice League certainly seems like the most obvious answer, but that really does depend on how Superman's return to the big screen goes in June...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

Ben Grimm said:


> I didn't say it was bad.
> 
> Just that well, its no "Superman vs The Elite"
> 
> ...



I would just have reposted the gif. Because deep down beside Brainiac jobbing at the end. He was pretty well done and pretty heartless as the Villain he should be.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2013)

I think they could have done more with Brainiac by showing how he was before the implants or what led to him becoming a monster.

It would have been better if the story began with Supergirl on krypton. Watching the event as it happens over the flash back.

Brainiac could have been a bit more verbose about why Superman's love for the humans disgusts him.

Also, Superman just met his uncle and aunt. He then at Kryptonian food (Which looks like human food). They could have made that scene way more interesting.

Also, the other cities. They could have shown brief images of the other aliens from the different planetoids.

the movie was average

The ending was the best part, when all the flesh was stripped from Brainac's body, leaving a eerie mechanical body.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

This isnt a Comic Ben, and Supes vs The Elite did the same thing to Manchester what they did with both Brainiac and Kara.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 25, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> I want Hank Henshaw for next villain.



Fuck yes Cybie Supes 

but I guess he is more a GL villain as of late


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> This isnt a Comic Ben, and Supes vs The Elite did the same thing to Manchester what they did with both Brainiac and Kara.



Your right it isn't a comic.

Which is why they should have taken the story back to Krypton, just 5 minutes to show Brainiac's invasion of Kandor.

As for Manchester Black, Black didn't get a background in the original, "Whats so funny about truth justice and the american way."

Because that wasn't the point. Black has nothing to do with Krypton.

Also, Black's flashback serve two points. His life was harsher than Superman, which created his world view. The second point, it was a lie, which shows that Black is guilty of accidentally destroying hundreds to save his sister. Black also eliminated his father. Giving Black a dimension that is better than the comic.

Kara's Flashback served as a way to show what Kara was afraid of, nothing more. 

Superman: Brainiac> Unbound
Superman vs The Elite > "Whats so funny about truth, justice and the American Way."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2013)

So because they felt not to show Brainiac flashback and Kara on krypton which is an easily 40 min act its bad?

Brainiac on Superman was more Calculating I give you that but this Brainiac was more physical and colder.


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2013)

It wouldn't take 40 minutes, it could have been done in five minutes. Brainiac, small clips of Brainiac in colu instead of him just having his eyes torn out. Shunned by his fellow colluans, followed by Kara being separated from her parents. For example, The story of Iroh and his son during the tales of Ba Sing Sei, which told a short story in a limited amount of time.

The physical part is good, but only to a certain degree. Brainiac cannot fly, Superman can.

His coldness does a good job of making him more alien, however I would like to know more about Brainiac.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone have a gif of Zod saying I will find him?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2013)

Or well the Faora one is.


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2013)

R.I.P Avengers



Soooo Good.

:33


----------



## Stringer (Apr 27, 2013)

Detective said:


> R.I.P Avengers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm missing something here, which vid did you take that from?

Looks godlike by the way.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 28, 2013)

Zod's awesome Helmet

Found it at


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2013)

Just take my money.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 28, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Zod's awesome Helmet
> 
> Found it at



Prometheus part 2? 

That is a badass helmet though, I really like Michael Shannon but if they had let that helmet be on throughout the whole movie it would be pretty cool too


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Just take my money.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2013)

Detective answer the damn question. That gif! Explain!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 28, 2013)

Detective said:


> R.I.P Avengers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, fuck, isn't that hot?

You won me over Mr. Synder. as if i wasn't going to watch it, lol, how can i


----------



## James Bond (Apr 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> Detective answer the damn question. That gif! Explain!



I too wish to know the origin, is there a trailer I'm not aware of?

*EDIT*:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2013)

the trailer looked good b4 oblivion


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I too wish to know the origin, is there a trailer I'm not aware of?
> 
> *EDIT*:



Congratulations on joining me in the sun, 007.

Excellent reverse image sleuthing.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 29, 2013)

Detective said:


> Congratulations on joining me in the sun, 007.
> 
> Excellent reverse image sleuthing.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyl97TG8jbA[/YOUTUBE]

DBZ fans butthurt everywhere


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at the bandwagoners.  Vault and I were the only two people that believed in this project a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate that way of thinking, "I was here first therefore I believe the most", I've been posting about this movie since the first page does that mean I'll enjoy the more than someone who posted on the 92nd page? No it doesnt.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 30, 2013)

My only problem is I don't want Superman universe to be close to TDK universe.

I still don't want it but I'm sold to Cavill at least.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretty sure this has nothing to do with TDK verse.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Pretty sure this has nothing to do with TDK verse.



This movie is actually meant to set up the official DC cinematic universe, making TDK verse more of an elseworlds trilogy.

Which is fine by me personally.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2013)

> *Zack Snyder Says Superman Is A "Fallen King" And MAN OF STEEL Is A Resurrection*
> 
> Over at the Hero Complex blog for the L.A. Times, there's a new interview with a few key figures in Warner Bros.' Superman revival. Most of the interesting quotes come courtesy of director Zack Snyder who made an interesting statement about the current state of the superhero that started this whole crazy thing. Said Snyder, _"In the comic-book universe, you have all these sort of minor celebrities that have been put up as the end-all, be-all. And then you have the fallen king who’s sadly relegated to the shadows. It’s cool to resurrect him and say, ‘Understand that this is the granddaddy of all superheroes.’”_ Will the fallen king regain his throne? We'll find out in June but the last domestic trailer for Man of Steel has escalated fan anticipation to unprecedented levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2013)

June 14 cant come soon enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2013)

> *Henry Cavill's WORLD OF WARCRAFT Obsession Almost Cost Him MAN OF STEEL Role*
> 
> During my time writing for CBM, I've lost count of the amount to times that actors have claimed to be fans of various comic books or video games in a bid to win the approval of those who actually are. 99% of the time, it's clear that they're talking nonsense. Thankfully, that doesn't seem to be the case with Man of Steel's Henry Cavill! _"I?ve been playing a lot of single player games, like Skyrim,"_ he revealed in an interview with GQ Magazine (via IGN Movies). _"Goodness, that?s a great game."_ However, the extent of his video game obsession becomes even clearer as the British actor would go on to reveal that he nearly missed out on the opportunity to play Superman in Man of Steel because director Zack Snyder chose a very awkward time to call! _"I saw it was him [calling] but the thing is, you can?t save World of Warcraft, you can?t pause it. It?s live."_




Lol.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2013)

Bet he plays a Warrior.


----------



## Suzuku (May 1, 2013)

New TV spot:


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2013)

Give us the film already you cunts.


----------



## Suzuku (May 1, 2013)

One more month.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2013)

Here it is again but in better quality:


----------



## Stringer (May 2, 2013)

I dig the background music on these trailers and tv spots.

The film's score will be amazing.


----------



## Ciupy (May 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Here it is again but in better quality:


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> * I *were the only two people that *believed  *


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2013)

New poster:


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2013)

It seems flying strains Kal in this.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2013)

I saw Christopher Meloni in the trailer. 

Going to go see.


----------



## Fate115 (May 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New poster:




We shall follow him to the sun.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to accomplish wonders.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

Trailer's only got 19million views.. that's not that much :/ (when you factor in same people going back over and over again to re-watch it)

Also what makes you think flight strains Kal?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Trailer's only got 19million views.. that's not that much :/ (when you factor in same people going back over and over again to re-watch it)
> 
> *Also what makes you think flight strains Kal?*



I remember reading that Snyder said as much, although I think he just means that it strains him the same way running strains us. 

But, he said that while he looks strained, he also "always has another gear to shift into" so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Thom7pson (May 3, 2013)

I will probably like this no matter what.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I remember reading that Snyder said as much, although I think he just means that it strains him the same way running strains us.
> 
> But, he said that while he looks strained, he also "always has another gear to shift into" so I'm fine with it.



I guess it's possible if he's somehow still resisting his kryptonian nature then I could see how that would affect him as it affects his powers (which I'm hoping is part of the story).


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Trailer's only got 19million views.. that's not that much :/ (when you factor in same people going back over and over again to re-watch it)
> 
> Also what makes you think flight strains Kal?



Just looking at his face during the trailer he looked like he was digging very deep but then he did increase his speed after. 

Whip really? That explains the flight strain then.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> Just looking at his face during the trailer he looked like he was digging very deep but then he did increase his speed after.
> 
> Whip really? That explains the flight strain then.



I think it's just to add drama, so if there's a scene where Supes has to kick up the speed it actually looks like he's pushing himself.


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2013)

I'm not complaining myself. I actually like it like that.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

Are you's talking about the bit where he's flying over rocky mountains just before it goes to him doing this;


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2013)

Yeah 007 that part. That poster too, his vein on his head is popping out. Usually happens when you are straining yourself and more blood is being circulated and needed to the brain etc


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

I'd say Supey isn't embracing his kryptonian side but in the trailer at the interview he sounds proud when he tells them what the S acctually is so it can't be that...


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2013)

Will just wait and see won't we.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2013)

Henry Cavill doesn't have a good face for being relaxed or aloof.

Look at this guy


He is plotting murder behind those dead eyes.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

Vault said:


> Will just wait and see won't we.



But it's like 7/8 weeks away


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2013)

Tell me about it.  the wait is killing me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Henry Cavill doesn't have a good face for being relaxed or aloof.
> 
> Look at this guy
> 
> ...



Hey, you don't tug on Superman's cape.

Honestly though I was pleasantly surprised by both the "Showdown at Smallville" pics and the interrogation scene in the trailer. He seems like he's great at doing stern/pissed and the former and great at doing aloof/pleasant in the latter.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 3, 2013)

I like that it looks like he's straining himself. Makes it more of a feat if it shows him putting effort into it and that he's not some painless god. I see it as just because he has the power to do so doesn't mean it should be done so easily.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

When Doomsday was beating on Supey he certainly didn't look like no painless god.


----------



## Nightblade (May 3, 2013)

bending space/time is hard work for Supes especially if he's still not used to it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2013)

New banner:


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2013)

James Bond said:


> When Doomsday was beating on Supey he certainly didn't look like no painless god.



I dont know, he looks fine to me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2013)

Reminds me of this.
[YOUTUBE]Jm7O4d_lvqY[/YOUTUBE]
"The immigrant from the star...who taught us all how to be heroes."


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2013)

dat cleavage


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

I've heard rumors



*Spoiler*: __ 



that Krypton does not explode here

and that they never say the word _Superman_ in the movie


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

Quickly googled that and oh no.  this sounds awful. Absolutely awful.


----------



## Nightblade (May 4, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I've heard rumors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



read that in /co/ earlier in the week. 

says there's a Civil War in Krypton and Kal-El is the only one that wasn't genetically altered or something, I forgot.

A lot of people didn't like this rumoured new twist in Kal-El's origin.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt the spoilers are completely true. Most likely the war has ravaged the Kryptons and they're basically a dead race with a poisoned planet. So Zod probably needs Kal El and his genes to restart a pure Kryptonian race. That's why he's probably so intent on getting Supes.

However the whole trying to not call him Superman is annoying shite that Nolan needs to give it a rest. We get it you're too cool for school and all, but he's Superman. Deal with it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2013)

I thought I never say this but I am sorry for giving you crap about Nolan Enno. I was so wrong .


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

Enno why aren't you writing? That's brilliant


----------



## dream (May 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I've heard rumors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm hoping for the first rumor to end up being false.


----------



## tari101190 (May 5, 2013)

If they never say Superman in the movie, that's fine.

But surely the Daily Planet will run an article at the end of the movie with "Superman" in the headline.

Also, I don't see the problem with the spoiler rumour. As long as Kal is sent from Krypton to earth as a baby, his family are dead, and his the only one of his kind then nothing else really matters.


*Spoiler*: __ 




As long as Krypton population is dead thanks to a war, the planet doesn't need to literally explode.

The genetically modified thing sounds odd though. But that still makes Kal the only 'pure' kryptonian.




It's a new direction for a modern interpretation of the character, but it isn't changing the core Superman traits which make him Superman.

Like I doubt his Clark Kent identity will be a secret from Lois, but he's still obviously Clark Kent to everyone else, for a while at least.

I love Superman, but I am happy for them to update and change details that don't change who he is.

Like his new suit for example. They could have just used a more classic looking suit, but they wanted something new and modern.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2013)

> I thought I never say this but I am sorry for giving you crap about Nolan Enno. I was so wrong



Holy shit are pigs flying too


----------



## Tempproxy (May 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I've heard rumors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhh false that was debunked ages ago by none other than Snyder himself, also it's obvious the name Superman is used in the film considering Lois says it.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 5, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I thought I never say this but I am sorry for giving you crap about Nolan Enno. I was so wrong .



Maybe you should wait and see the film first before backing anyone about giving Nolan crap based on a stupid rumour that has been debunked by the director himself. Also why wouldn't Nolan use the name Superman when he called Batman well Batman.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2013)

Solaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd rather Krypton not blow up than no one call him Superman.


----------



## Nightblade (May 5, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Ehhh false that was debunked ages ago by none other than Snyder himself, also it's obvious the name Superman is used in the film considering Lois says it.


she said "soup" in the trailer to be exact.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2013)

I just read Stunna's terrible post

smh


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, f'real though, It'd be lame for no one to say 'Superman'.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 5, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> she said "soup" in the trailer to be exact.



Its not like they edit things out of trailers for effect all the time is it. She will call him Superman in that scene without interruption and towards the end of the scene after she prints her story on him with the headline saying something like the Superman is real.


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2013)

Soup or salad man.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 5, 2013)

Obviously she is saying "How about Supreme?"

... Actually, if she said that I might burst out laughing.


----------



## Glued (May 6, 2013)

Wouldn't Supreme upset Alan Moore


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Vault (May 6, 2013)

Oh snap. Clark sounds mighty pissed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2013)

> The Superman Super Site - May 6, 2013: Russell Crowe Debunks Krypton Rumors
> 
> 
> A recent rumor surfaced this past week stating that Superman's home planet, Krypton is not destroyed in director Zack Snyder's highly anticipated reboot of the Superman film franchise, "Man of Steel."
> ...



Rumor debunked


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2013)

Fuck yeah /oldryoma


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2013)

Bam, proof.


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2013)

Huey I shall see you in the sun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2013)

well aright then


bring it


----------



## James Bond (May 6, 2013)

37 days to go :E


----------



## Fate115 (May 6, 2013)

^ In 37 days we will accomplish wonders!!


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 6, 2013)

So anxoius! Unfortunately the movie will be delayed a month here in Brazil.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> So anxoius! Unfortunately the movie will be delayed a month here in Brazil.



I suggest a weekend holiday to the UK then


----------



## Dark Knight (May 8, 2013)

If anyone is interested you can now listen to 60 second samples of the man of steel score.
Click here to read SHAMROCK at Mangamagazine!


----------



## TylerDurden (May 8, 2013)

Vault said:


> Oh snap. Clark sounds mighty pissed.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2013)

The Hans Zimmer score is one of the most ridiculously epic I've ever heard especially the way it crescendoes in the third trailer. I think I need to put it on my phone to listen to on the reg. June 14th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2013)

D'you know what'd be absolutely hilarious? If they went tongue in cheek and added a scene after the credits with Bruce Wayne approaching Superman in a bar with a file that says on it "Justice League", in the same way Stark approached Ross in The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2013)

Nah too cheesy even for a tongue in cheek. 

At the end Clark can just be given a case to investigate in Gotham about a huge Bat. .


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> D'you know what'd be absolutely hilarious? If they went tongue in cheek and added a scene after the credits with Bruce Wayne approaching Superman in a bar with a file that says on it "Justice League", in the same way Stark approached Ross in The Incredible Hulk.



- Wayne approaches Clark Kent
- Justice League file
- Kent: "You must mistake me for someone else i guess?"
- Wayne "I dont make mistakes like that"


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2013)

Why did I read that in Kevin Conroy's voice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2013)

Or Supes flys back to his apartment , turns on his light and have Bruce waiting for him.


----------



## Doom85 (May 8, 2013)

Bruce: Umm, aren't you shocked to see me?
Clark: Dude, I knew you were here the minute I opened the door. Super-hearing, remember?
Bruce: Wait.....there's actually a person in this universe who can detect my presence?
Clark: I guess, why?
Bruce (begins writing on notepad): Well, you've already passed your audition as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2013)

^ I'm sorry but no. 

Terrible dialogue.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2013)

**


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2013)

Detective in Movie Rating Thread said:
			
		

> I am starting a MoS following on NF. In the weeks leading up to and shortly after June 14th, I would like any of my fellow comrades to take up my custom created S Shield avatar and join me in the Sun, as we behold the Return of the King. Your signature can be of your own choosing however, but a MoS set is preferred.
> 
> R.I.P Avengers.


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2013)

I think I'd rather see a world's finest movie than a JL movie at this point to be honest. It's weird not seeing your normal set Detective


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

Bond welcome to the convo


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

This makes me happy.


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2013)

These matching sets are quite awesome.

(HA! Combo breaker!) 
it was unintentional


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

Why don't you join us in the sun


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2013)

It is tempting... but i cant even remember when i last changed my set. In that regard i'm like the anti-Stunna


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

Yeah I can remember, you haven't changed that set in a long while now.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

Detective broke the rule, why don't you slice?

Besides the activity of changing sets periodically is not for Stunna to monopolize


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Detective broke the rule, why don't you slice?
> 
> *Besides the activity of changing sets periodically is not for Stunna to monopolize*



Doing it like every 15 minutes is.




------


I checked, created this set september 2010. Never changed it since then. Showing support for the savior of Superhero movies might be a reason to do so fo a month.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2013)

/10char


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

The sig has to be MoS inspired too 

But nice of you to join us in the sun


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> ^ I'm sorry but no.
> 
> Terrible dialogue.



I'm not very fond of the idea of a dialogue. Well, the league will obviously be started by Bruce and Clark, followed by Diana. I think a very good post credicts scene would display Bruce in his apartment, and it would show him backwards watching TV when Alfred comes in and talks to him.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

All these Man of Steel avatars:amazed

One day we'll look back at this moment...the feels


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2013)

Pff. Followers.


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

There's more bandwagoning in this thread than the NBA.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

What followers or bandwagoners?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2013)

Now that his movie looks like it's going to be good you're obviously supposed to be completely indifferent.

Getting excited about something you've been looking forward to for months (and hoping for for years) ? So lame.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Now that his movie looks like it's going to be good you're obviously supposed to be completely indifferent.
> 
> Getting excited about something you've been looking forward to for months (and hoping for for years) ? So lame.



Yes. Exactly that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Now that his movie looks like it's going to be good you're obviously supposed to be completely indifferent.
> 
> Getting excited about something you've been looking forward to for months (and hoping for for years) ? So lame.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Yes. Exactly that.



It was sarcasm come of it you.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2013)

Well _Duh._ **


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

Too many Sheldon clones in this thread.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Yes. Exactly that.



Oh, cool. Thanks.



So that new Superman movie coming out looks pretty cool. Looking forward to when it shows up on Netlix.


/and yeah Masa was obviously aware of my sarcasm. That's the joke....


----------



## Fate115 (May 9, 2013)

I prefer to be extremely excited and support the movement. Let's all go to the sun.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

Suzuku salty as fuck. It seems your butthurt isn't limited to the NBA thread anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh, cool. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this post was also......

Sarcasm?


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Too many Sheldon clones in this thread.



i'm not watching big bang theory


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2013)

Suzuku trying to bring his Marvel hate into this thread. Sorry, MoS wont suck as hard as IM3 .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> And this post was also......
> 
> Sarcasm?



Not at all


----------



## tari101190 (May 9, 2013)

Just saw Star Trek.

I was anxiously waiting for the Man of Steel trailer, hoping to be blown away seeing it in a theatre...but it was the old trailer. I'm in the UK. Not sure if that was the reason. I was quite disappointed.

Luckily the film was amazing so that made up for my dissapointment.

Star Trek is my fave film of the year at the moment. Hopefully Man of Steel will replace it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

I like how everyone is making me into the Lex Luthor of the thread. If anything I am the only one truly in the sun.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I like how everyone is making me into the Lex Luthor of the thread. If anything I am the only one truly in the sun.



Exactly, if anyone is going to be in the sun it's going to be you! I can tell you don't need some alien to come down and solve your problems. 

/embrace it, Lex.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2013)

WW change your username and set. You are an embarrassment to DC fans everywhere.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 9, 2013)

This whole thing reminds me of that second Glee episode in Community

Even the most hardened of cynics will give in


----------



## Dark Knight (May 9, 2013)

New slight Glimpses of this movie can be found in a new BTS video. For more check it out here:

They are pretty awesome. Here is one gif i found:


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)

5 seconds into that video.


----------



## Vault (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Dark Knight (May 9, 2013)

Here is the finished spot for the video i just posted

There is a teaser about superman's powers but no new footage. If interested:


----------



## Stringer (May 9, 2013)

Good lord... so badass.


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2013)

That looks like John Hamm in a halloween costume.


----------



## tari101190 (May 9, 2013)

I'm really liking how he flies in this film. He flies with such ferocity (?).


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2013)

Dat super speed man


----------



## Fate115 (May 9, 2013)

God Speed Supes. God speed.


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2013)

So much hate towards us who are excited for this movie, I mean it's not like we are some cult in the...

ALL HAIL SUPERMAN


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2013)

For anyone specifically joining our cause, please use the following avatar, in conjunction with your hopefully MoS themed set.



Save as a .png file to your PC, name it whatever you like, and then go to your NF UserCP, under avatar, and upload.

The quality shall remain impeccable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

They have Stunna in their ranks . It's all an elaborate trap.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> They have Stunna in their ranks . It's all an elaborate trap.



While I do admit that I have an ulterior motive in mind on top of creating a fantastic brotherhood of MoS fans before the film is released, the hero in all of us would compel us to accept Stunna for the sinner he is, and hope to one day allow him to accomplish wonders under our tutelage.

:33


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

I am going to start a General Zod cult. Kneel before Zod !


----------



## dream (May 10, 2013)

Vault said:


>



I love these two scenes.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

Wow me and DD were actually thinking the same thing for once. We will create the brotherhood of Zod. KNEEL


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I am going to start a General Zod cult. Kneel before Zod !



Okay, you are treading on drawing a certain line, that once crossed, cannot be uncrossed, because you have fucking crossed it.









....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

Lex Luther >  Zod


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lex Luther >  Zod



~Gesy~ with that unexpected Suzuku level post of uselessness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

The brotherhood of Zod will put the son of Jor-El at the bottom of their boot .


----------



## dream (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The brotherhood of Zod will put the son of Jor-El at the bottom of their boot .



The brotherhood of Zod will do nothing but have their asses being kicked by the son of Jor-El.


----------



## Fate115 (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The brotherhood of Zod will put the son of Jor-El at the bottom of their boot .



You shut your whore mouth .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The brotherhood of Zod will do nothing but have their asses being kicked by the son of Jor-El.





Fate115 said:


> You shut your whore mouth .



You shall run in fear when the brotherhood arrive.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

THE SUN SHALL NOT RISE THIS DAY

I would find it perfectly adequate if this thread could go ahead and KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.


----------



## Fate115 (May 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> THE SUN SHALL NOT RISE THIS DAY
> 
> I would find it perfectly adequate if this thread could go ahead and KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.



 You sir have went and done it. The symbol we proudly wear is that of hope.  There will be no such kneeling. You shall not break us.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

*KNEEL*


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2013)

Hmm, I was gonna get me a Supes set, but the brotherhood of Zod seems pretty tempting....


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

You two bastards actually went through with this.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lex Luther >  Zod



If you really thought that you'd know how to spell his name.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hmm, I was gonna get me a Supes set, but the brotherhood of Zod seems pretty tempting....


Yes join the brotherhood and assist our master in putting his bottom heel on the backside of the son of Kal-El.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 10, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I suggest a weekend holiday to the UK then



Too expensive for my budget, but I'd love to. The bad thing is that everyone will already have spoiled the whole movie by the time it comes to Brazil.

Anyway, have you m8s seen these?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

You think you can hide from The brotherhood. We will find you!


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

We aren't hiding you will find us in the sun. If you dare go against us, we will crush you.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2013)

Judging by Vault's sig things don't go quite as planned for your brotherhood


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yes join the brotherhood and assist our master in putting his bottom heel on the backside of the son of Kal-El.



The son of _Jor-_El.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

You DARE speak that name??


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Wouldn't have to if the follors of Zod could get their El's in order.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

Masa you seem troubled by the brotherhood, join us in the sun


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> Masa you seem troubled by the brotherhood, join us in the sun



Nah. I have my faith in Almighty Darkseid.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

You villain.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> You villain.



Now now, no need to start with the name calling. 

Just get on your knees and beg for mercy from the Dark Lord. And praise him still when you don't get it.

*EDIT-* I'll join you when Darkseid _casts us into_ the Sun, though. I promise.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Its doesn't matter if we get the El wrong. We kicked the fathers ass and now its time for the son.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Its doesn't matter if we get the El wrong. We got our asses kicked by the father and now its time to get them kicked by the son.



On that we agree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> On that we agree.



How must it feel the Dark Lord of Apocalypse, getting his as owned by Bats?


----------



## Tazmo (May 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

